# Ruta’s Quest for the Best!



## fitrut

and so it begins  qualified for Arnold Classic Europe 2012 last year placed 4th in British Finals in Bodyfitness (Figure) Class

now had few weeks rest and laziness after the qualifier for British Finals 2012 in London where placed 2nd, starting new fresh prep and new journal for Arnold Classic Europe 2012, very excited as thats going to be great experience.

counting 15 weeks from 30th June, will do weekly updates for weight (scales), measurements (calliper) and mirror (weekly pics).

Diet: Macro Nutrients Aim 30/35/35 fat/protein/carbs not as strict as yet, but withdrawing all sugars, fruits and full fat meals now.

Training: still doing heavy weights, less reps and also adding 6 x 30 min low intensity cardio

current weight now 63.5kg, 15.8% bf

:bounce:

old journal: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/161662-rutas-journal-d.html


----------



## yannyboy

Looking forward to your journal, subbed


----------



## dipdabs

Subbed ! Excited for u!


----------



## fitrut

yannyboy said:


> Looking forward to your journal, subbed


great, will try to make it not boring


----------



## yannyboy

fitrut said:


> great, will try to make it not boring


I read the last one and that wasn't boring, lol


----------



## Keeks

Hi hun, glad you've started another journal, will look forward to reading it!


----------



## fitrut

Keeks said:


> Hi hun, glad you've started another journal, will look forward to reading it!


hey, thank you :thumb: will try to update now on daily basis


----------



## fitrut

Back / Biceps day

Pull ups (leg support) 4 x 12

Deadlifts empty bar 1 x 15, 30kg 1 x 14, 40kg 1 x 12, 50kg 1 x 10, 60kg 1 x 8, 70kg 1 x 6, 80kg 1 x 4

T-bar rows 25kg 1 x 10, 34kg 1 x 8, 40kg x 6

Machine pullovers 10kg x 10, 20kg x 8, 30kg x 6, 30kg x 6

Pulldowns wide grip (parallel grip) - 27kg 1 x 12, 32kg 1 x 10, 36kg 1 x 6, 40kg 1 x 6, 45kg 2 x 4

Seated cable rows 32kg 1 x 10, 36kg 1 x 6, 40kg 1 x 6, 45kg 2 x 4

Lower back Hyperextensions 3 x 15

Seated cable outer arm twist 1 x 15, 2 x 8-10

Biceps

Cable curls 1 x 10, 1 x 8, 2 x 6

Preacher dumbbell hammers curls 6kg 1 x 10, 7kg 1 x 8, 9kg 2 x 6

Arnie curls 6kg 1 x 10, 9kg 1 x 8, 10kg 2 x 6

Upper abs, 3x 50


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Good luck Ruta :thumb:


----------



## fitrut

After workout meal 100g steak, 50gr wholegrain rice, 150g broccoli, 3g vitamin c drink


----------



## fitrut

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Good luck Ruta :thumb:


thanks :beer:


----------



## yannyboy

Plenty of volume in that back/biceps workout


----------



## fitrut

yannyboy said:


> Plenty of volume in that back/biceps workout


yeah going heavier now and more exercises, will reduce weights in few weeks, might slightly will change workout plan; did 60mins workout and normally with higher amount of reps and longer rest breaks takes me 90 minutes or so. prefer shorter and heavier workouts tho


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

Get in there n good luck il sub this journal when i figure out how too ! ... what vitamin c do u drink ??


----------



## Queenie

Awesome ruta, will look forward to this  xx


----------



## fitrut

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> Get in there n good luck il sub this journal when i figure out how too ! ... what vitamin c do u drink ??


thank you 

I buy dispersible sugar free vitamin tablets, 1g vitamin C per tablet, drop them into 350ml water and drink as a juice


----------



## fitrut

RXQueenie said:


> Awesome ruta, will look forward to this  xx


hey Queenie, thank you, me too  Im still excited as always at the very beginning


----------



## yannyboy

How many calories are you on?


----------



## fitrut

yannyboy said:


> How many calories are you on?


this week Im still at nearly 2000, next week strictly 1800 and week after depending on the results during the week


----------



## MattGriff

Subbed, good luck fatty.

You still need to come down for a leg smashing session! Do it before you are carb depleated!


----------



## Queenie

fitrut said:


> hey Queenie, thank you, me too  Im still excited as always at the very beginning


Ah honestly that's good to hear  I think I'm a right loser because I get way too excited when I learn new exercises for example  but I don't want to imagine not being like that, so it's good to see u still have that enthusiasm! Xx


----------



## fitrut

MattGriff said:


> Subbed, good luck fatty.
> 
> You still need to come down for a leg smashing session! Do it before you are carb depleated!


Typical Griffs 

yeah definitely have to arrange that, promised last prep but never made it :huh:


----------



## fitrut

RXQueenie said:


> Ah honestly that's good to hear  I think I'm a right loser because I get way too excited when I learn new exercises for example  but I don't want to imagine not being like that, so it's good to see u still have that enthusiasm! Xx


sometimes I think Id do the same but I have somebody who reminds me how much money I spent, how precious time wasted (if not doing what expected) and so on and so on  sometimes its good to have a good kick 

yeah still have the enthusiasm, good results help alot there


----------



## Uriel

well the last jouranl wasnt too bad I s'pose

I will pop in regulary........best of luck (you dont need it) and enjoy the ride (you won't) and hopefully get top spot (you just bloody well might),

Yeah you aint afraid of a work out are you? lol that back volume looked a beauty.


----------



## BestBefore1989

subbed

going to enjoy seeing all your hard work pay off :thumb:


----------



## fitrut

Uriel said:


> well the last jouranl wasnt too bad I s'pose
> 
> I will pop in regulary........best of luck (you dont need it) and enjoy the ride (you won't) and hopefully get top spot (you just bloody well might),
> 
> Yeah you aint afraid of a work out are you? lol that back volume looked a beauty.


Ill make this one better 

thanks, yes sure. I made quite few important mistakes on my last prep, def wont do them again and last prep wasnt sticking to all recording things from previous preps so wouldnt know well what worked for me and what didnt. now created better plan and will do strictly according to the plan.


----------



## fitrut

BestBefore1989 said:


> subbed
> 
> going to enjoy seeing all your hard work pay off :thumb:


hehe yeah me too,

will quote to this your message at the end of prep


----------



## MattGriff

fitrut said:


> Typical Griffs
> 
> yeah definitely have to arrange that, promised last prep but never made it :huh:


Cool, don't mind doing either a squat or deadlift session - somehow I doubt you want to play with the strongman toys


----------



## Enjoy1

:thumb :Good luck with it all. Your are doing fantastic. Looking forward to reading this journal...and gleaning a few tips along the way...and well done on your achievements so far.. :thumb: subbed


----------



## fitrut

MattGriff said:


> Cool, don't mind doing either a squat or deadlift session - somehow I doubt you want to play with the strongman toys


some of those I wouldnt know hot to use or Im too short for them :lol:

squats or deads def will be good, love doing those


----------



## fitrut

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb :Good luck with it all. Your are doing fantastic. Looking forward to reading this journal...and gleaning a few tips along the way...and well done on your achievements so far.. :thumb: subbed


thank you, tahts great if that will help others too. Im opened for ideas, suggestions and criticism too, that also helps alot


----------



## Guest

Good luck with it all hun, subbed. Looking forward to the read :thumbup1:


----------



## Uriel

fitrut said:


> thank you, tahts great if that will help others too. *Im opened* for ideas, suggestions and* criticism too*, that also helps alot


your eyes are too blue.................ok that was a long shot lol


----------



## fitrut

Uriel said:


> your eyes are too blue.................ok that was a long shot lol


jeeez my grammar still rubbish :crying: :lol: I think Aston Uni should take that Masters degree diploma they awarded back and send me to do additional course 

and still Im open to criticism, any sort :huh:


----------



## Uriel

fitrut said:


> jeeez my grammar still rubbish :crying: :lol: I think Aston Uni should take that Masters degree diploma they awarded back and send me to do additional course
> 
> and still Im open to criticism, any sort :huh:


dont worry my borswanan sucks ass..(it is Botswana your from?) - though so lol


----------



## yannyboy

What do you feel are your weaknesses?


----------



## fitrut

Uriel said:


> dont worry my borswanan sucks ass..(it is Botswana your from?) - though so lol


yes, thats the one. let me find another music video in Botswanian with sexy girls on it, so you can improve your language skills


----------



## miguelmolez

Subbed!

Good luck


----------



## Uriel

fitrut said:


> yes, thats the one. let me find another music video in Botswanian with sexy girls on it, so you can improve your language skills


you rock at finding "Language skill" videos....the last one was emotional and got me through many a lonely evening lol...x

VERY best of luck Ruta, you're a good 'un


----------



## fitrut

yannyboy said:


> What do you feel are your weaknesses?


arms, rear delts and glutes and overal conditioning; I always bit too soft. I went extremely lean last year in my first comps but then lost too much muscle so still need to find what works best for me. Im constantly trying to find the best cardio and training options and this year wont start high reps training until probably 8 weeks out and will do heavy training for a bit longer


----------



## fitrut

miguelmolez said:


> Subbed!
> 
> Good luck


thank you :beer:


----------



## yannyboy

What woman is ever happy with her glutes, lol


----------



## fitrut

yannyboy said:


> What woman is ever happy with her glutes, lol


haha thats true, but Im bit happier than I was last year, training def works but as always I say there is always room for improvement


----------



## pooky

good luck ruta. ive subscribed


----------



## fitrut

Dtlv74 said:


> Not that you need it, because you know exactly what you are doing, but good luck with the prep anyway
> 
> Have actually been waiting for this journal, will be one of the best ones on here am sure... your journals are always great to troll and I'll do my best to troll this one as much as the last.


aawe thank you :thumb: your trolling is always more than welcome


----------



## pooky

this will be the 1st journal ive followed


----------



## fitrut

pooky said:


> this will be the 1st journal ive followed


good, hopefully not the last one, there are more great journals on here where you can find very useful info and learn alot


----------



## pooky

yeh iam actually hooked on uk-m now. sooo glad u told me bout this site  so thank u.

maybe ill start my own journal


----------



## dtlv

fitrut said:


> aawe thank you :thumb: your trolling is always more than welcome


Thanks hon. 

Got a question - do you have an exact target bodyweight and b/fat? You list your current weight and approx b/fat as 63.5kg and 15.8%... as of how things stand now, what are you looking to come in at for the show?


----------



## fitrut

pooky said:



> yeh iam actually hooked on uk-m now. sooo glad u told me bout this site  so thank u.
> 
> maybe ill start my own journal


yeah I know its good when people listen to what I say  

definitely do, and if you lose notes, you always can come on uk-m and see what youve done so far


----------



## fitrut

Dtlv74 said:


> Thanks hon.
> 
> Got a question - do you have an exact target bodyweight and b/fat? You list your current weight and approx b/fat as 63.5kg and 15.8%... as of how things stand now, what are you looking to come in at for the show?


I will do scale weights, calliper measurements and mirror checks so I can monitor when and how im losing. dont have particular number I need to achieve but my last weight in London was 58kg, in States last year 51kg and way too skinny so looking something round 56kg condition as in avatar considering I managed to put some size on my legs; for bf probably 12%-13%, dont want to drop too much tho- already seen girls being penalized for being too ''dry''


----------



## tonyc74

just saw this excellent will follow


----------



## fitrut

tonyc74 said:


> just saw this excellent will follow


great, thanks :thumb:


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

fitrut said:


> thank you
> 
> I buy dispersible sugar free vitamin tablets, 1g vitamin C per tablet, drop them into 350ml water and drink as a juice


Cheers for the reply Fitrut =] .. cam u get the vitamins from places like boots or a supermarket or isit a specif place online u got to get them from ??


----------



## fitrut

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> Cheers for the reply Fitrut =] .. cam u get the vitamins from places like boots or a supermarket or isit a specif place online u got to get them from ??


tesco, asda or boots, 20 tabs 1000mg


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

fitrut said:


> tesco, asda or boots, 20 tabs 1000mg


cheers rep given =]


----------



## fitrut

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> cheers rep given =]


hehe thanks


----------



## Uriel

hey Ruta...Question and i expect an honest answer....

Right in the middle of a prep, have you ever just said "Bollox to theis sh1t" and had a HUGE cake?


----------



## fitrut

Uriel said:


> hey Ruta...Question and i expect an honest answer....
> 
> Right in the middle of a prep, have you ever just said "Bollox to theis sh1t" and had a HUGE cake?


ha  never, hardest probably first few weeks once I start harsh dieting and later dont really care about food and would have cravings for foods like bread or pasta surprisingly nothing to do with sweets, very weird tho as Im sweets person-could eat chocks and ice-creams as I go


----------



## Uriel

i believe u


----------



## fitrut

Uriel said:


> i believe u


 

first two weeks I eat alot kcal wise compare to dieting but then dont feel well so at some point have to stop  I used to gain over 15kg after my previous comps as would go mad on sugary meals but last year kept clean eating for the whole year so now body responses quite well, gained only 7kg after May comps so easier now get back on track 

also need to buy some vitamins, dont take them at all once contest is over


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

fitrut said:


> tesco, asda or boots, 20 tabs 1000mg


Got some today , i mcrushed up the tablet and put it in my protein shake and just had it with my protein shake is that ok to do or should i just have it with a glass or water or blackcurrant juice ??


----------



## fitrut

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> Got some today , i mcrushed up the tablet and put it in my protein shake and just had it with my protein shake is that ok to do or should i just have it with a glass or water or blackcurrant juice ??


have it with water or juice, sometimes I put it into sugafree squash too. never tried with protein


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

fitrut said:


> have it with water or juice, sometimes I put it into sugafree squash too. never tried with protein


ok i normally dont like orange flavoured stuff so thats the reason why i mixed it into my protein shake so all i could taste was strawberry=]


----------



## Uriel

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> ok i normally dont like orange flavoured stuff so thats the reason why i mixed it into my protein shake so all i could taste was strawberry=]


vit c is vit c is vit c mate...buy it, eat it move on...it's one of lifes little things...don't sweat about it


----------



## Fatstuff

Just noticed this ruta. Good luck


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Uriel said:


> vit c is vit c is vit c mate...buy it, eat it move on...it's one of lifes little things...don't sweat about it *and eat more food by the looks of your avi than worry about getting vit-c in your diet*


^


----------



## Uriel

BodyBuilding101 said:


> ^


now now mate, lets be civil, you know how these things get scprappy and ruta's journal is no place for scrappyness.....i'm sure scoob knows all he needs to know about ascorbic acid for now


----------



## yannyboy

How many people take a separate vit c tab, I just take a multivitamin


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

Uriel said:


> vit c is vit c is vit c mate...buy it, eat it move on...it's one of lifes little things...don't sweat about it


not sweating about it bud ha , just thought save time id just crush it up and throw it in the protein shaker jobs a good'n


----------



## fitrut

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> ok i normally dont like orange flavoured stuff so thats the reason why i mixed it into my protein shake so all i could taste was strawberry=]


normally vitamin C 1000mg tabs are quite huge and when I take few of them daily thats alot of pills to take so I like in liquid form, and tastes nice too


----------



## fitrut

Fatstuff said:


> Just noticed this ruta. Good luck


 :beer:


----------



## fitrut

yannyboy said:


> How many people take a separate vit c tab, I just take a multivitamin


I take alot of them especially when dieting


----------



## Uriel

yannyboy said:


> How many people take a separate vit c tab, I just take a multivitamin


i dont think any multi vits supply enough ...i take a couple of timed release 1g tablets


----------



## Fatstuff

I crunch up 2 1000mg vit c tablets at a time - sweet as fook though - is there much in the way of cals in them?


----------



## yannyboy

Any other separate vits worth considering?


----------



## Uriel

yannyboy said:


> Any other separate vits worth considering?


i use vit supplementation as a safety net - i TRY to ensure i get a good nutrition hit from varied food spread...then i take a good multi vit/mineral then add and take away the odd extra stand alone supplements through the year...

Protein shakes are usually fortified too...just scan all your supps and ensure no glaring gaps then i dont obcess about it


----------



## Fatstuff

Uriel said:


> i use vit supplementation as a safety net - i TRY to ensure i get a good nutrition hit from varied food spread...then i take a good multi vit/mineral then add and take away the odd extra stand alone supplements through the year...
> 
> Protein shakes are usually fortified too...just scan all your supps and ensure no glaring gaps then i dont obcess about it


I just use a tesco multi, b vit complex, fish oils, vit c when I feel like it!


----------



## Uriel

Fatstuff said:


> I just use a tesco multi, b vit complex, fish oils, vit c when I feel like it!


nothing wrong with that mate - intensive training uses up your diet resources fast - if i let my supplementation slip - i get succeptable to colds etc...

someone like ruta, dieting on 1700 kcal a day and training like she does NEEDS a good supp regime to stay healthy and she know her stuff


----------



## yannyboy

Might get some vit c tabs myself

Right so do you recommend taking it with water, milk, protein shake or cooking oil, lol


----------



## fitrut

Fatstuff said:


> I crunch up 2 1000mg vit c tablets at a time - sweet as fook though - is there much in the way of cals in them?


I dont think so


----------



## fitrut

yannyboy said:


> Any other separate vits worth considering?


multivitamins and minerals, joint and skin support, blood support/Vasodilators and I also will take few supps for insulin sensitivity due to the PCOS/insulin resistance I was diagnosed few months ago


----------



## fitrut

Uriel said:


> nothing wrong with that mate - intensive training uses up your diet resources fast - if i let my supplementation slip - i get succeptable to colds etc...
> 
> someone like ruta, dieting on 1700 kcal a day and training like she does NEEDS a good supp regime to stay healthy and she know her stuff


yep thats why I take them religiously while dieting, when Im offseason I take less or dont take at all


----------



## MattGriff

I use the overly macho named "Alpha Men" from My Protien, really good for optimal vitamin ranges (as we all kniw I assume RDA is minimum requirements, not the requirements of an athlete).


----------



## fitrut

MattGriff said:


> I use the overly macho named "Alpha Men" from My Protien, really good for optimal vitamin ranges (as we all kniw I assume RDA is minimum requirements, not the requirements of an athlete).


I used Animal Pack for women but those were too strong for me, always had headaches but that was a good idea tho to have all vits and minerals in one portion


----------



## fitrut

*Week 15 Diet Plan*

*Meal 1*

Table Spoon of Udos oil

5 Egg whites 1 Egg yolk 1 teaspoon low fat mayo

Half Avocado

Half piece of Rye Bread with Omega Spread

Coffee with half teaspoon cinnamon

Half Grapefruit

*Meal 2*

40gr Protein Blend and 10 Walnuts halves

*Meal 3*

100gr Steak (salt, pepper, parsley), 5 g Olive oil

50gr Brown Rice, 100gr Broccoli

*Meal 4*

(pre-workout): 50gr oats + 10gr raisins

5gr L-Carnitine , 20gr Super pump, 5gr Creatine

(pre-cardio) 10gr BCAA 5gr L-glutamine

(post workout): 22.5gr Hydro Protein

*Meal5*

100gr Chicken, 50gr Brown Rice, 150gr Broccoli

*Meal 6*

100gr Quark (Twarog), 100gr Blueberries


----------



## yannyboy

Will you gradually reduce carbs as you get nearer the comp?


----------



## fitrut

oh, forgot to add macros

*Week 15 Diet Plan*

Protein 159.29, 35.26%

Carbs 149.65, 33.13%

Fats 63.47, 31.61%


----------



## fitrut

yannyboy said:


> Will you gradually reduce carbs as you get nearer the comp?


yes, carbs and fats and will increase protein, all depending how conditioning goes


----------



## Uriel

nice little food plan........very nutritious...few cheecky power foods in there


----------



## Uriel

probably said it before - apps if so

where do you source your quark pls??


----------



## fitrut

Uriel said:


> nice little food plan........very nutritious...few cheecky power foods in there


yeah  have strong breakfast too, not a fan of a steak but was told need to eat wider variety of proteins so added to my diet for few weeks, and gained 1kg in last week so need to start dropping now


----------



## yannyboy

Do you put any fish in Ruta?

I have either a steak or a salmon meal everyday at the mo but I must admit I'm not a massive fish lover!


----------



## fitrut

yannyboy said:


> Do you put any fish in Ruta?
> 
> I have either a steak or a salmon meal everyday at the mo but I must admit I'm not a massive fish lover!


not yet, previous prep I had meal plan done for the whole prep and followed it without changing anything, now will change on weekly basis depending on the results achieved during the week. will put haddock in few weeks and salmon too as salmon will increase fat intake, dont want to cut carbs too early tho


----------



## Uriel

fitrut said:


> yeah  have strong breakfast too, not a fan of a steak but was told need to eat wider variety of proteins so added to my diet for few weeks, and gained 1kg in last week so need to start dropping now


if u dont like it - avoid eating it as it comes.......slice it very thin and flash fry or hot grill it with lots of black pepper and smother in chopped cherry tomato with a dash of balsamic


----------



## fitrut

Uriel said:


> if u dont like it - avoid eating it as it comes.......slice it very thin and flash fry or hot grill it with lots of black pepper and smother in chopped cherry tomato with a dash of balsamic


Ill try your recipe then, normally I buy rump steak salt pepper olive oil parsley fry on hot for a minute both sides and then cover it and leave for 15 mins, chewy meat  still have to eat it as its on my list, cant skip anything


----------



## Uriel

fitrut said:


> Ill try your recipe then, normally I buy rump steak salt pepper olive oil parsley fry on hot for a minute both sides and then cover it and leave for 15 mins, chewy meat  still have to eat it as its on my list, cant skip anything


oh rump need a little more cooking........i like rib eye as a cheaper (slightly) steak as it has a lovely fatty marbling through it that melts and moistent the meat but runs free out...

Sirloin for less fat.......personally - I'd not thank you for rump unless i was hungry as a [email protected] lol


----------



## Uriel

little bit of worcester sauce on it with your steamed broccoli will be lush too


----------



## fitrut

Uriel said:


> oh rump need a little more cooking........i like rib eye as a cheaper (slightly) steak as it has a lovely fatty marbling through it that melts and moistent the meat but runs free out...
> 
> Sirloin for less fat.......personally - I'd not thank you for rump unless i was hungry as a [email protected] lol


yes rump one is very thick, will try others too, always bought rump steak for my bf. I like worcester sauce but one teaspoon contains 65mg sodium and 1g sugar; sodium not an issue yet but sugar is. im very picky now


----------



## fitrut

Supplement plan

*Hormonal Support/insulin sensitivity	*

Fenugreek 1000mg/day

Sage Leaf (Salvia officinalis)	1000mg/day

Cinammon 1000mg/day

Chromium 200mg/day

*Vasodilator/Anti-Inflammatory*

Evening Primrose Oil	2000mg/day

Horny Goat Weed 1000mg/day

Turmeric 1000mg/day

Rutin 1000mg/day

Quercetin 1000mg/day

Stinging Nettle 1000mg/day

NAC (N-Acetyl Cystein) 1000mg/day

*Joint and Skin support/bone support*

MSM	1000mg/day

Calcium 800mg/day

*Minerals/ Multivitamins*

ZMC (Zinc Magnesium Calcium) 2caps/day

Multi-Vitamin with iron 1cap/day

*Anti-Oxidant*

Vitamin C 1000mg/day

*Anti-Prolactin*

Vitex Chaste Berry Extract (Agnus Castus)	1000mg/day

B6 100mg/day


----------



## yannyboy

Wow, that's alot of supplements


----------



## fitrut

yannyboy said:


> Wow, that's alot of supplements


as long as they do the job, all good  quite few of them herb based so should be ok, will see how it goes.


----------



## yannyboy

fitrut said:


> as long as they do the job, all good  quite few of them herb based so should be ok, will see how it goes.


Do you buy most of them online Ruta or in the shops?


----------



## fitrut

yannyboy said:


> Do you buy most of them online Ruta or in the shops?


I bought few of them at GNC, always buy vits there and rest will buy online as rare ones cant get in the shop


----------



## dtlv

Nce diet plan and big thumbs up for the supps, nice combinations there. The only other thing I'd suggest thinking about if you take supp's for insulin sensitivity is R-Alpha-lipoic Acid... is one of the best ones out there IMO, and also a very decent antioxidant.


----------



## fitrut

Dtlv74 said:


> Nce diet plan and big thumbs up for the supps, nice combinations there. The only other thing I'd suggest thinking about if you take supp's for insulin sensitivity is R-Alpha-lipoic Acid... is one of the best ones out there IMO, and also a very decent antioxidant.


oh ok, will check that too, thank you 

I get used to eating randomly so quickly and when I need to get back to regime feels so weird eating 6 times a day, feels like all I do - eat as I go


----------



## fitrut

steak meal, run out of broccoli, but had some veggies at the back of the freezer - broccoli, spinach and corn


----------



## PaulB

Only just seen this. Good luck Ruta.


----------



## yannyboy

Is that the vit c drink Ruta?

What kind of rice do you prefer?


----------



## fitrut

ANGLIK said:


> Only just seen this. Good luck Ruta.


hello, welcome and thank you


----------



## fitrut

yannyboy said:


> Is that the vit c drink Ruta?
> 
> What kind of rice do you prefer?


yep, 3tabs so 3 gr, always eat wholegrain brown rice, cooks longer but healthier


----------



## PaulB

fitrut said:


> hello, welcome and thank you


if anyone can do well in that comp its you. Where did you get that banana lol


----------



## fitrut

ANGLIK said:


> if anyone can do well in that comp its you. Where did you get that banana lol


funny banana thats my magic touch :lol: 

thats gonna be though one but I competed in local comps more than enough, really excited to hit big stage  every contest is experience but this will be a different one


----------



## PaulB

fitrut said:


> funny banana thats my magic touch :lol:
> 
> thats gonna be though one but I competed in local comps more than enough, really excited to hit big stage  every contest is experience but this will be a different one


I suppose its good to set your sights higher, give yourself higher goals. You are in very good condition so will do very well IMO.


----------



## yannyboy

fitrut said:


> yep, 3tabs so 3 gr, always eat wholegrain brown rice, cooks longer but healthier


Yes, I've told to stick to brown rice as well


----------



## fitrut

yannyboy said:


> Yes, I've told to stick to brown rice as well


yes it is way better, brown rice have more fibre, more magnesium, vitamins E,B and zinc


----------



## yannyboy

Yes, I'm being prepped by Dean McTernan, he really changed my diet, lol


----------



## fitrut

yannyboy said:


> Yes, I'm being prepped by Dean McTernan, he really changed my diet, lol


I bet he did, just googled him, 2nd in super heavy weights in british, very good; looks awesome :thumb:

im sure if you religiously follow his advice, you wont go wrong


----------



## yannyboy

fitrut said:


> I bet he did, just googled him, 2nd in super heavy weights in british, very good; looks awesome :thumb:
> 
> im sure if you religiously follow his advice, you wont go wrong


Yeah, he's a 20+ stone monster, bit daunting when I first met, really nice guy though

Plan is to bulk for the rest of this year and see where I am, then possibly try a masters comp next year

Always inspirational to read journals like yours to keep me going


----------



## fitrut

yannyboy said:


> Yeah, he's a 20+ stone monster, bit daunting when I first met, really nice guy though
> 
> Plan is to bulk for the rest of this year and see where I am, then possibly try a masters comp next year
> 
> Always inspirational to read journals like yours to keep me going


sounds like a good plan and its great when have full support and advice


----------



## fitrut

last meal of the day quark and cherries, unfortunately again run out of blueberries, food delivery tomorrow so all sorted for the next week 

cherries one of those low GI fruits (no idea its fruit or berrie  lets say fruit) so I can replace blueberries

100gr quark, 100gr cherries, 2 tablespoons splenda sweetener and bit of water


----------



## yannyboy

fitrut said:


> sounds like a good plan and its great when have full support and advice


It is good to get advice from somebody who has done so well

Sometimes means I have to bite my tongue when I read certain things on forums though, lol


----------



## dtlv

Nice food pics Ruta, and thanks for making me hungry, lol.

For the r alpha lipoic acid I was on about before, this is a pretty good write up of it - http://www.advance-health.com/rlipoicacid.html



yannyboy said:


> Yes, I'm being prepped by Dean McTernan, he really changed my diet, lol


He's one big fella... don't know much about his training or diet methods (or PEDs) but he's certainly found what works well for him, and think his experience and advice would be invaluable.


----------



## yannyboy

Dtlv74 said:


> He's one big fella... don't know much about his training or diet methods (or PEDs) but he's certainly found what works well for him, and think his experience and advice would be invaluable.


Yes, he has opened my eyes to a lot of things!


----------



## fitrut

Dtlv74 said:


> Nice food pics Ruta, and thanks for making me hungry, lol.
> 
> For the r alpha lipoic acid I was on about before, this is a pretty good write up of it - http://www.advance-health.com/rlipoicacid.html
> 
> He's one big fella... don't know much about his training or diet methods (or PEDs) but he's certainly found what works well for him, and think his experience and advice would be invaluable.


hehe good, have some healthy night snack 

thats great link, thank you - short and clear, right to the point. will add to my supp list for sure :thumb:


----------



## fitrut

30 min am cardio done, normally would have sunday completely off but put on 1kg during the last week so extra cardio def wont do any harm 

breakfast :bounce:


----------



## dtlv

fitrut said:


> hehe good, have some healthy night snack
> 
> thats great link, thank you - short and clear, right to the point. will add to my supp list for sure :thumb:


I did end up eating an extra meal partly thanks to your food pics... but no probs as I need the extra bodyweight right now. You'd be in trouble if I was cutting though :lol:

So what's on the menu for the rest of the day?


----------



## fitrut

Dtlv74 said:


> I did end up eating an extra meal partly thanks to your food pics... but no probs as I need the extra bodyweight right now. You'd be in trouble if I was cutting though :lol:
> 
> So what's on the menu for the rest of the day?


hehe good, wasnt aware my partly plain meals looks appealing :lol: but yeah, eat more - you need to grow 

Im about to have steak meal, then later on chicken meal and quark in the evening and some coffee in between


----------



## dtlv

fitrut said:


> hehe good, wasnt aware my partly plain meals looks appealing :lol: but yeah, eat more - you need to grow
> 
> Im about to have steak meal, then later on chicken meal and quark in the evening and some coffee in between


lol, well we eat pretty similarly in some ways so your food often just makes me think about cooking and eating... and yeah i do need to grow more, have gradually let myself slip 10kg down from where I was a few years back... when settled in my new home though will come back to bodybuilding type training for a while (after quite a break)... need to get back to my 'happy' size! May even do a journal on here, not sure.


----------



## fitrut

Dtlv74 said:


> lol, well we eat pretty similarly in some ways so your food often just makes me think about cooking and eating... and yeah i do need to grow more, have gradually let myself slip 10kg down from where I was a few years back... when settled in my new home though will come back to bodybuilding type training for a while (after quite a break)... need to get back to my 'happy' size! May even do a journal on here, not sure.


you on right track (cooking and eating wise)  def do a journal so can follow your journey to ''happy size'' :thumb:


----------



## dipdabs

Hey Ruta all sounding great! Not that I really have a clue lol. Was wondering of you could have a look at my journal and see if I'm on the right track please from a woman's point of view?


----------



## fitrut

Kaywoodham said:


> Hey Ruta all sounding great! Not that I really have a clue lol. Was wondering of you could have a look at my journal and see if I'm on the right track please from a woman's point of view?


hey Kay, off to bed now, I promised myself will be in bed 2 hours ago but as always find something to do  will have a read and will let you know what I think


----------



## dipdabs

And me I do the same every night, tonight it was hoovering the sofa and under it lol. Thanks  night!


----------



## fitrut

Kaywoodham said:


> And me I do the same every night, tonight it was hoovering the sofa and under it lol. Thanks  night!


  useful activity :lol:


----------



## fitrut

for some very weird reason have no appetite at all, havent finished my breakfast and have nausea, leg workout today later in the afternoon, will see how that goes


----------



## yannyboy

Maybe it's the humid weather, is this the first day you've felt like this?


----------



## fitrut

yannyboy said:


> Maybe it's the humid weather, is this the first day you've felt like this?


might be, no actually this is first time and it worries me as normally I feel well. could be I ate too much last night, last meal was quite late and few meals were close to each other, nothing else I can think about. probably need to reduce kcals intake


----------



## fitrut

preworkout meal 50gr oats, 20 gr raisins,

superpump, 5gr creatine and 5gr l-carnitine

legs today, my fav workout :bounce:


----------



## yannyboy

Not many people say legs are their favourite workout, lol


----------



## fitrut

yannyboy said:


> Not many people say legs are their favourite workout, lol


yeah I know  seen many guys training shoulders and biceps only, my least fav is shoulders I have no idea how can it be done few times a week


----------



## yannyboy

I never look forward to legs but always feel the most satisfied once I've trained them


----------



## fitrut

yannyboy said:


> I never look forward to legs but always feel the most satisfied once I've trained them


I have the same about shoulders


----------



## dtlv

fitrut said:


> might be, no actually this is first time and it worries me as normally I feel well. could be I ate too much last night, last meal was quite late and few meals were close to each other, nothing else I can think about. probably need to reduce kcals intake


Probably just a case of meals too close together as you say... I need to eat regularly but to space things out to maintain appetite properly.

Otherwise could be a whole range of things. You eating ok now?


----------



## fitrut

Dtlv74 said:


> Probably just a case of meals too close together as you say... I need to eat regularly but to space things out to maintain appetite properly.
> 
> Otherwise could be a whole range of things. You eating ok now?


yeah feeling bit better but had to skip steak meal, had protein instead. and just had oatmeal and will hit gym soon. will put each meal on clock otherwise that will happen again, I learn as I go


----------



## fitrut

OK legs done, hard workout but with little bit of help went quite good

*Deep low Squats* Empty bar 20kg 1 x 15 (warm up), 40kg 1 x 12, 50kg 1 x 10, 60kg 1 x 8, 70kg 1 x 8, 80kg 1 x 6, 90kg 1 x 6 (last 2 with little help)

*Hack machine* "Good morning" 20 kg 1 x 20, 40 kg 1 x 15, 60 kg 1 x 12, 70kg 1 x 10 all weights excluding weight of the machine itself, have no idea how much it weights unloaded

*Leg press* 40kg 1 x 15, 60kg 1 x 12, 80kg 1 x 12, 90kg 1 x 10, 100kg 1 x 8, 120 kg 1 x 6, 140kg 1 x 4, 150kg 1 x 2 all weights excluding weight of the leg press itself, have no idea how much it weights unloaded

*Fully bent legs extensions* 70lbs 1 x 12, 80lbs 1 x 10, 90lbs 1 x 68 100lbs 1 x 6, 110lbs 2 x 6

*Bent legs raises* (Laying on the stomach) 10lbs 1 x 20, 15lbs 2 x 15, 20lbs 1 x 15, 25lbs 1 x 10

*Cable Sidekicks* 5kg 1 x 10, 10kg 2 x 8, 15kg 1 x 8

*Cable Back kicks* 10kg 1 x 15, 15kg 2 x 12, 15kg 2 x 10

*Supported single leg sit ups* (to the side) 1 x 20, 2 x 15, 1 x 20

*Seated calfs* 25kg 3 x 15

*Upper abs*, 3x 50

Post workout Hydro protein and chicken with rice and broccoli once back home


----------



## massmansteve

I think you got every supplement angle covered there  Are those ON chewies nice?



fitrut said:


> preworkout meal 50gr oats, 20 gr raisins,
> 
> superpump, 5gr creatine and 5gr l-carnitine
> 
> legs today, my fav workout :bounce:


----------



## yannyboy

fitrut said:


> OK legs done, hard workout but with little bit of help went quite good
> 
> *Deep low Squats* Empty bar 20kg 1 x 15 (warm up), 40kg 1 x 12, 50kg 1 x 10, 60kg 1 x 8, 70kg 1 x 8, 80kg 1 x 6, 90kg 1 x 6 (last 2 with little help)
> 
> *Hack machine* "Good morning" 20 kg 1 x 20, 40 kg 1 x 15, 60 kg 1 x 12, 70kg 1 x 10 all weights excluding weight of the machine itself, have no idea how much it weights unloaded
> 
> *Leg press* 40kg 1 x 15, 60kg 1 x 12, 80kg 1 x 12, 90kg 1 x 10, 100kg 1 x 8, 120 kg 1 x 6, 140kg 1 x 4, 150kg 1 x 2 all weights excluding weight of the leg press itself, have no idea how much it weights unloaded
> 
> *Fully bent legs extensions* 70lbs 1 x 12, 80lbs 1 x 10, 90lbs 1 x 68 100lbs 1 x 6, 110lbs 2 x 6
> 
> *Bent legs raises* (Laying on the stomach) 10lbs 1 x 20, 15lbs 2 x 15, 20lbs 1 x 15, 25lbs 1 x 10
> 
> *Cable Sidekicks* 5kg 1 x 10, 10kg 2 x 8, 15kg 1 x 8
> 
> *Cable Back kicks* 10kg 1 x 15, 15kg 2 x 12, 15kg 2 x 10
> 
> *Supported single leg sit ups* (to the side) 1 x 20, 2 x 15, 1 x 20
> 
> *Seated calfs* 25kg 3 x 15
> 
> *Upper abs*, 3x 50
> 
> Post workout Hydro protein and chicken with rice and broccoli once back home


Proper leg workout Ruta :thumb:


----------



## fitrut

massmansteve said:


> I think you got every supplement angle covered there  Are those ON chewies nice?


full view  yeah I love those, no added sugar, cherry and orange, cherry my fav :thumb:


----------



## dtlv

fitrut said:


> full view  yeah I love those, no added sugar, cherry and orange, cherry my fav :thumb:


lol, I used to have a stash just like that... only about four or five things for me nowadays, all very basic!


----------



## massmansteve

Wow, glad to see the ON Gold standard is on top  best tasting protein I have found!


----------



## fitrut

yannyboy said:


> Proper leg workout Ruta :thumb:


yeah, I was actually surprised I did quite heavy on couple of exercises, probably because of those extra kcals I had so will do about the same for next few weeks and then will have to increase reps and go lighter


----------



## fitrut

massmansteve said:


> Wow, glad to see the ON Gold standard is on top  best tasting protein I have found!


yeah its not bad, my best tasting Gasparis cookie and cream, but bf took it and left me Ultimate Whey Protein in the corner, have no idea where he got that from, awful taste


----------



## fitrut

Dtlv74 said:


> lol, I used to have a stash just like that... only about four or five things for me nowadays, all very basic!


thats how it started in my kitchen - it was 4 or 5  now look at this and still few on the way


----------



## dtlv

fitrut said:


> thats how it started in my kitchen - it was 4 or 5  now look at this and still few on the way


Have actually just counted, and what I thought was 4 or 5 things is actually 10 things, lol... maybe I haven't gone basic afterall! At it's worst when I was experimenting with all kinds of different things and trialling a load of free samples for BSD it was crazy... two whole cupboards in the kitchen for supp's, and a third cupboard for digi scales, shakers, measuring things and tupperware... hardly any room anywhere for proper food! :lol:


----------



## yannyboy

Wow, you've got a supplement shop in your kitchen, lol


----------



## fitrut

Dtlv74 said:


> Have actually just counted, and what I thought was 4 or 5 things is actually 10 things, lol... maybe I haven't gone basic afterall! At it's worst when I was experimenting with all kinds of different things and trialling a load of free samples for BSD it was crazy... two whole cupboards in the kitchen for supp's, and a third cupboard for digi scales, shakers, measuring things and tupperware... hardly any room anywhere for proper food! :lol:


yes 10 good number to start with, I bet youll get more  I keep them on the cupboards as have no room in them - everything is basically hidden in the cupboard, I have that ''thing'' when all things in the house have their own place and dont like too many things on the tables etc  I clean and tidying things as I go :whistling:  Id put them in the cupboards too but no room for them


----------



## fitrut

yannyboy said:


> Wow, you've got a supplement shop in your kitchen, lol


and I also got treadmill there :whistling: my kitchen is together with living room so thats like my mini gym


----------



## yannyboy

How long have you been competing Ruta?


----------



## fitrut

yannyboy said:


> How long have you been competing Ruta?


my first competition was in 2003, then 2004 and 2005, moved to England in 2006 and first UK competition was in 2007, then 2008 and 2009 and 2011 and now  this is going to be 20th, if I counted them correctly


----------



## yannyboy

fitrut said:


> my first competition was in 2003, then 2004 and 2005, moved to England in 2006 and first UK competition was in 2007, then 2008 and 2009 and 2011 and now  this is going to be 20th, if I counted them correctly


Wow, you're a seasoned competitor now, lol

What would be your ultimate goal?


----------



## fitrut

yannyboy said:


> Wow, you're a seasoned competitor now, lol
> 
> What would be your ultimate goal?


aha 

PRO Card is the main goal now :huh:


----------



## yannyboy

fitrut said:


> aha
> 
> PRO Card is the main goal now :huh:


What an achievement that would be!


----------



## massmansteve

You clearly have the drive and ascetics to achieve it. Plus a treadmill so there's no excuses lol


----------



## dipdabs

What's a pro card Ruta?


----------



## dtlv

fitrut said:


> aha
> 
> PRO Card is the main goal now :huh:


Now there's a goal worth aiming for, and not totally out of reach either 

I did wonder what kept you so enthusiastic after many years competing (makes you sound old and I don't mean it that way, lol)... you remind me of Paul (Pscarb) in that respect, real dedication and quiet determination... all inspiring stuff to others.


----------



## massmansteve

Kaywoodham said:


> What's a pro card Ruta?


Means your a professional and can compete in the pro comps. Olympia etc  its a golden card to sponsorships and fame( well in a bodybuilding sense)


----------



## dipdabs

massmansteve said:


> Means your a professional and can compete in the pro comps. Olympia etc  its a golden card to sponsorships and fame( well in a bodybuilding sense)


Ah ok thank you Steve


----------



## massmansteve

Your welcome fellow welshy


----------



## dipdabs

massmansteve said:


> Your welcome fellow welshy


English welshy remember lol


----------



## massmansteve

It won't take long to pick up the lingo , baaa, cwtch, in a minute now etc etc lol


----------



## dipdabs

massmansteve said:


> It won't take long to pick up the lingo , baaa, cwtch, in a minute now etc etc lol


I already say some. Apart from butt, butty, love and baaaaa I just don't like them ones


----------



## massmansteve

Welshifyed !


----------



## fitrut

massmansteve said:


> Means your a professional and can compete in the pro comps. Olympia etc  its a golden card to sponsorships and fame( well in a bodybuilding sense)


very well explained :thumb:


----------



## fitrut

Dtlv74 said:


> Now there's a goal worth aiming for, and not totally out of reach either
> 
> I did wonder what kept you so enthusiastic after many years competing (makes you sound old and I don't mean it that way, lol)... you remind me of Paul (Pscarb) in that respect, real dedication and quiet determination... all inspiring stuff to others.


yeah I know what you mean saying ''old''  I actually never planned to compete, after my first successful 20kg weight loss my personal trainer offered to try do local show, really enjoyed and couldnt stop after  never even thought will do any international event not talking about moving to UK, never planned it, just happened. it was for fun at the beginning and some sort of hobby and now lifestyle and cant imagine doing something else really  now can see improvement and will see how I will do there, I know there is very high standards there so really excited.


----------



## fitrut

midweek update, weight isnt going down as I expected, probably because I eat too much kcals, so took off rice meal out of steak meal, just had steak and broccoli 

today back/biceps day and later 45 min cardio, slightly increasing cardio, I hold quite alot fat at the moment so more cardio wont do any harm muscle wise.


----------



## fitrut

massmansteve said:


> You clearly have the drive and ascetics to achieve it. Plus a treadmill so there's no excuses lol


yeah 

it takes third of my living room so its there for the reason, also can watch TV while do cardio as normally dont have time for that  so my cardio is quite enjoyable :lol:


----------



## dtlv

fitrut said:


> yeah I know what you mean saying ''old''  I actually never planned to compete, after my first successful 20kg weight loss my personal trainer offered to try do local show, really enjoyed and couldnt stop after  never even thought will do any international event not talking about moving to UK, never planned it, just happened. it was for fun at the beginning and some sort of hobby and now lifestyle and cant imagine doing something else really  now can see improvement and will see how I will do there, I know there is very high standards there so really excited.


Life is interesting in that way, how some things that become huge parts of our life often just "happen" after not really being planned at all... is a good flow to be swept up in though, and is very obvious how much you enjoy all of it (except maybe how the last few weeks of pre-contest cutting feels :lol: )!


----------



## fitrut

Dtlv74 said:


> Life is interesting in that way, how some things that become huge parts of our life often just "happen" after not really being planned at all... is a good flow to be swept up in though, and is very obvious how much you enjoy all of it (except maybe how the last few weeks of pre-contest cutting feels :lol: )!


yeah those are real fun  I even paid my gym membership for 3 months in advance as I tend to forget things or do things funny way when dieting kicks in


----------



## yannyboy

fitrut said:


> yeah those are real fun  I even paid my gym membership for 3 months in advance as I tend to forget things or do things funny way when dieting kicks in


You won't pay any more gym membership if you get your pro card!


----------



## fitrut

yannyboy said:


> You won't pay any more gym membership if you get your pro card!


  noo I still will pay, I dont like get things for free, I earn I pay, as everybody else


----------



## dtlv

fitrut said:


> noo I still will pay, I dont like get things for free, I earn I pay, as everybody else


Refreshing attitude  Having a pro train at a gym boosts the profile of the gym though, and is all good for people there just by you training at the place... and will definitely give you a lot more sponsorship options, is all good.


----------



## Keeks

massmansteve said:


> Wow, glad to see the ON Gold standard is on top  best tasting protein I have found!


I've just got the rocky road flavour and its gorgeous!!


----------



## massmansteve

Is it really good Keeks, how does it compare to the chocolate and double choc?


----------



## dipdabs

Is this protein powder?


----------



## massmansteve

no its ben and jerries  - i wish

it is


----------



## Keeks

massmansteve said:


> Is it really good Keeks, how does it compare to the chocolate and double choc?


Im really impressed with it. Has a slight taste of the chocolate one to it, but then with a really nice unusual taste, difficult to describe but lovely!!  Cookies & creams nice too, bit sweet but I like that in a protein, I know some people dont though.



Kaywoodham said:


> Is this protein powder?


Yes its proteinpowder, really nice one with a few nice flavours.


----------



## dipdabs

massmansteve said:


> no its ben and jerries  - i wish
> 
> it is
> View attachment 87967


Alright smart ass lol. Getting so fed up with vanilla. Is the rocky road one expensive?

Sorry keeks everytime I come in on your journal it's never anything great lol


----------



## massmansteve

Say it like it is Kay lol  refreshing ! It's one of the most expensive it's 38.99 for. 5lbs on preitor nutrition although Cardiff sports. Nutrition will match that price


----------



## dipdabs

massmansteve said:


> Say it like it is Kay lol  refreshing ! It's one of the most expensive it's 38.99 for. 5lbs on preitor nutrition although Cardiff sports. Nutrition will match that price


I do try lol

Thank you Steve


----------



## fitrut

Keeks said:


> Im really impressed with it. Has a slight taste of the chocolate one to it, but then with a really nice unusual taste, difficult to describe but lovely!!  Cookies & creams nice too, bit sweet but I like that in a protein, I know some people dont though.
> 
> Yes its proteinpowder, really nice one with a few nice flavours.


my only and main question, how much carbs in it?


----------



## eezy1

unflavored whey ftw :innocent:


----------



## fitrut

massmansteve said:


> Say it like it is Kay lol  refreshing ! It's one of the most expensive it's 38.99 for. 5lbs on preitor nutrition although Cardiff sports. Nutrition will match that price


40 its not that bad really, I bought Gasparis which isnt cheap too, but really tasty, loads carbs tho, couldnt drink it now. bought one zero carbs while ago, vanilla, really tasty. really love stuff with no carbs or low carbs


----------



## 1010AD

Ruta's off to Madrid "Nice1" as we say in Manchester. Just had a read through good look with the prep and out of interest what do you have to win to gain a pro card


----------



## fitrut

Dtlv74 said:


> Refreshing attitude  Having a pro train at a gym boosts the profile of the gym though, and is all good for people there just by you training at the place... and will definitely give you a lot more sponsorship options, is all good.


yep thats how my mum always taught me nothing is free in this world, if anybody offers something, look for the agenda behind 

on serious note, of course there are some exceptions


----------



## fitrut

1010AD said:


> Ruta's off to Madrid "Nice1" as we say in Manchester. Just had a read through good look with the prep and out of interest what do you have to win to gain a pro card


aha  and week after that, Ruta's off to Manchester :bounce:

I have to win absolute in my class in Madrid to get a pro card


----------



## fitrut

60 min cardio done, last meal of the day

100gr quark, 100gr blueberries, 2 tablespoons stevia


----------



## massmansteve

Does that quuark taste like cottage cheese? and are blueberries low GI?


----------



## fitrut

massmansteve said:


> Does that quuark taste like cottage cheese? and are blueberries low GI?


yep and this one is fat free; blueberries and cherries even lower GI so I only eat those during the prep, well at the beginning of the prep, Ill stop eating them as well as quark in couple of weeks


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

like the fact in ur pic u can see all ur supplements u need on a daily basis and the vit c's u recommended me x


----------



## massmansteve

Thanks Ruta your a gem, im learning a lot from your journal. if i was on a 16wk prep i would love some fruit but right now with 8 weeks approaching its just the odd pineapple ring



fitrut said:


> yep and this one is fat free; blueberries and cherries even lower GI so I only eat those during the prep, well at the beginning of the prep, Ill stop eating them as well as quark in couple of weeks


----------



## fitrut

massmansteve said:


> Thanks Ruta your a gem, im learning a lot from your journal. if i was on a 16wk prep i would love some fruit but right now with 8 weeks approaching its just the odd pineapple ring


 :thumb:

yeah 8 weeks its all fun, mine will get more strict on week 10, then cutting basically everything alcohol, fruits so now bit of enjoyment.

if you eat pineapple you still can have cherries i gues as those are GI22 while pineapple GI59. I cant eat pineapple, thats the only one product Im allergic to


----------



## fitrut

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> like the fact in ur pic u can see all ur supplements u need on a daily basis and the vit c's u recommended me x


it was 3for2 offer again, lucky me


----------



## massmansteve

fitrut said:


> :thumb:
> 
> yeah 8 weeks its all fun, mine will get more strict on week 10, then cutting basically everything alcohol, fruits so now bit of enjoyment.
> 
> if you eat pineapple you still can have cherries i gues as those are GI22 while pineapple GI59. I cant eat pineapple, thats the only one product Im allergic to


Thankyou GI Jane.  or should that be GI Ruta haha I absolutely love cherrys


----------



## fitrut

massmansteve said:


> Thankyou GI Jane.  or should that be GI Ruta haha I absolutely love cherrys


GI Ruta 

yeah I love cherries, could eat them with everything, my chewing gum cherries, those chewable aminos also cherries  and the facts they low GI makes them even tastier


----------



## massmansteve

I want a chery now but I got to be satisfied with a ring of pineapple . Cud be worst - I can see my muscles starting to separate just waiting for the belly to melt away lol


----------



## fitrut

massmansteve said:


> I want a chery now but I got to be satisfied with a ring of pineapple . Cud be worst - I can see my muscles starting to separate just waiting for the belly to melt away lol


thats what Im waiting for but not happening just yet :crying:

what do you eat when you want something sweet, any zero kcal recipes?


----------



## massmansteve

Just sugar free jelly haven't found anything nicer. I'm still waiting for mcvities to bring out a carb free digestive hmmm


----------



## fitrut

massmansteve said:


> Just sugar free jelly haven't found anything nicer. I'm still waiting for mcvities to bring out a carb free digestive hmmm


same here, do you do it yourself or you buy it? something will be carb free available? :w00t: 

sometimes I buy Atkins bars, they quite nice, sugarfree and low carbs but also cant eat them now.


----------



## fitrut

preworkout meal 50gr oats, 10gr raisins and coffee

shoulders and tri today


----------



## massmansteve

fitrut said:


> same here, do you do it yourself or you buy it? something will be carb free available? :w00t:
> 
> sometimes I buy Atkins bars, they quite nice, sugarfree and low carbs but also cant eat them now.


I make a load and put them in plastic

Cups an have one after a meal or I'd I'm having a crave. Good luck with the workout  just had my oats and banna/whey


----------



## fitrut

massmansteve said:


> I make a load and put them in plastic
> 
> Cups an have one after a meal or I'd I'm having a crave. Good luck with the workout  just had my oats and banna/whey


same here, cherry jellies. i just found squash with no aspartame as those cheaper ones made with aspartame which is bad, so now I make my jellies with Vimto only 

not a fan of shoulders but got to do what got to do  at least nice and sunny in Brum today


----------



## massmansteve

Cheeky vimto - nice pla share the recipy I just buy the rountries ones , think that's te name or I'm imagine fruit pastals on this hammstring machine lol


----------



## Keeks

fitrut said:


> my only and main question, how much carbs in it?


2.3g per 30g serving, so not ideal but not too bad.


----------



## fitrut

Keeks said:


> 2.3g per 30g serving, so not ideal but not too bad.


oh ok, thats really not bad. which one is best tasting? I nearly finished protein, so need to buy new one soon


----------



## fitrut

massmansteve said:


> Cheeky vimto - nice pla share the recipy I just buy the rountries ones , think that's te name or I'm imagine fruit pastals on this hammstring machine lol


yeah, I do mine from scratch. went to tescos today, but didnt find any that you mentioned, where are they normally stored? and do you have to add water or only pour into pots and leave in the refrigerator?


----------



## Keeks

fitrut said:


> oh ok, thats really not bad. which one is best tasting? I nearly finished protein, so need to buy new one soon


I think the rocky road is best, cookies & cream is lovely but quite sweet, and chocolates really nice too.


----------



## fitrut

Keeks said:


> I think the rocky road is best, cookies & cream is lovely but quite sweet, and chocolates really nice too.


yes i had gasparis cookies and creem it was also very sweet, but aspartame free. is this one also aspartame free?


----------



## fitrut

shoulders and tri done

seems like my appetite is finally back, just had 100gr steak, 50gr rice and 150gr broccoli and still hungry


----------



## massmansteve

fitrut said:


> yeah, I do mine from scratch. went to tescos today, but didnt find any that you mentioned, where are they normally stored? and do you have to add water or only pour into pots and leave in the refrigerator?


Add a packet to half pint of boiling water then mix, next bring it up to pint with cold and bang it in the fridge- sets fast too. I got brand wrong sorry I'm dyslexic can only remember numbers and crap lol anyway a pic paints a 1000 words so


----------



## fitrut

massmansteve said:


> Add a packet to half pint of boiling water then mix, next bring it up to pint with cold and bang it in the fridge- sets fast too. I got brand wrong sorry I'm dyslexic can only remember numbers and crap lol anyway a pic paints a 1000 words so
> View attachment 88057


ha nice one, Ive got these! my sister bought them while ago and said she will make some for me and she never did, too lazy  I have these as in your pic and also another one green lemon & lime I think. well this way is easier, because when I do from scratch, I have to heat squash and wait until gelatine melts, then cool it and pour into pots and refrigerate it so it takes some time. I like your way  will save some time for me :bounce:


----------



## massmansteve

Da da


----------



## fitrut

massmansteve said:


> Da da
> View attachment 88058


hehe nice


----------



## fitrut

da da indeed 

its amazing! 10 minutes, easy peasy :bounce:


----------



## massmansteve

Yep as taste fab, u can put blueberry's into them too very yum.


----------



## fitrut

massmansteve said:


> Yep as taste fab, u can put blueberry's into them too very yum.


had this morning, niiice  :bounce:


----------



## massmansteve

They are perfect for cutting had my raspberry today. Trying to decide if broad beans are gonna be ok to eat for a change from broccoli


----------



## fitrut

massmansteve said:


> They are perfect for cutting had my raspberry today. Trying to decide if broad beans are gonna be ok to eat for a change from broccoli


yeah they are, I had lemon one  whats the broad beans, nutrition data website wouldnt find them wanted to check nutritional value  unless they have different name


----------



## Big Kris

Been following your journal a week or so now, some good info on here 

I have a nectarine in a morning with my first shake with oats, im trying to get leaner at the minute. Currently 9%

Should i cut the fruit out?


----------



## fitrut

Big Kris said:


> Been following your journal a week or so now, some good info on here
> 
> I have a nectarine in a morning with my first shake with oats, im trying to get leaner at the minute. Currently 9%
> 
> Should i cut the fruit out?


great, happy to help (if I do  )

even if you want to get leaner dont cut fruits at all, choose fruit lower on the GI; nectarine is on low GI group so they are ok as well as cherries, red grapefruits, blueberries

this one is actually quite good site to check GI http://dietgrail.com/gid


----------



## fitrut

massmansteve said:


> They are perfect for cutting had my raspberry today. Trying to decide if broad beans are gonna be ok to eat for a change from broccoli


found them on nutrition data, high in fibre and omega 3,6 but them are in high GI group and loads of carbs

broccoli, raw (100g) carbs 7g, protein 3g, fat 0, sodium 33mg, fiber 3g, total 34 kcals (http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/vegetables-and-vegetable-products/2356/2)

broad beans, raw (100g) carbs 58g, protein 26g, fat 2, sodium 13mg, fiber 25g, total 341 kcals (http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/legumes-and-legume-products/4321/2)

as for dieting probably broccoli better


----------



## massmansteve

Thanks for those links and checking for me Ruta! No wonder they taste good haha I'll stick to broccoli


----------



## fitrut

massmansteve said:


> Thanks for those links and checking for me Ruta! No wonder they taste good haha I'll stick to broccoli


haha I know, when I say that I enjoy my diet my bf always says that I either eat too much or I eat something hes not aware of  broccoli not that bad actually, just smell weird


----------



## 1010AD

"Jelly" I was wondering what the Vimto was in your supplements pic for, never really thought of making your own always look at jelly coming from a packet.



fitrut said:


> aha  and week after that, Ruta's off to Manchester :bounce:
> 
> I have to win absolute in my class in Madrid to get a pro card


would that be the UKBFF British Finals at the SportEx Festival Manchester or coming for other reasons


----------



## fitrut

1010AD said:


> "Jelly" I was wondering what the Vimto was in your supplements pic for, never really thought of making your own always look at jelly coming from a packet.
> 
> would that be the UKBFF British Finals at the SportEx Festival Manchester or coming for other reasons


yes I always made my own jelly  and going to Manchester for the British Finals, so have 2 major comps this year


----------



## fitrut

*Week 14 update*

scales measurement weight 64.0 (lost 0.5kg), not very happy :blush:










lost bit of bodyfat, gained 200g muscle; expected to lose at least 1kg, will going to cut mayo from breakfast and rice meal and increase cardio up to 45min daily meduim intensity










compare to last preparation this time weight goes down too slow for first weeks

also will do calliper measurement later in the evening and will compare last week results


----------



## fitrut

*Week 14 Diet Plan*

*Meal 1*

Table Spoon of Udos oil

5 Egg whites 1 Egg yolk

Half Avocado

Half piece of Rye Bread with Omega Spread

Coffee with half teaspoon cinnamon

Half Grapefruit

*Meal 2*

40gr Protein Blend and 10 Walnuts halves

*Meal 3*

100gr Steak (salt, pepper, parsley), 5 g Olive oil

100gr Broccoli

*Meal 4*

(pre-workout): 50gr oats + 10gr raisins

5gr L-Carnitine , 20gr Super pump, 5gr Creatine

(pre-cardio) 10gr BCAA 5gr L-glutamine

(post workout): 22.5gr Hydro Protein

*Meal5*

100gr Chicken, 50gr Brown Rice, 150gr Broccoli

*Meal 6*

100gr Quark (Twarog), 100gr Blueberries

Weekly Macros: Protein 37.9%, Carbs 34.2%, Fat 27.8%

daily kcal intake 1632


----------



## dtlv

At least the right direction Ruta, even if you wanted more than 0.5kg. A few tweaks here and there and you'll be back on target in a week or two. Understand the minor frustration though.

Meal plan looks great


----------



## Rotsocks

fitrut said:


> full view  yeah I love those, no added sugar, cherry and orange, cherry my fav :thumb:


Wow thats a lot of suppliments.

Would love it if the wife let me leave mine out but they all have to go back in the cupboard everytime I have finished with them.

In fairness though she has let me have 2 cupboards for mine

Good luck with the prep. Will be following with interest.


----------



## fitrut

Dtlv74 said:


> At least the right direction Ruta, even if you wanted more than 0.5kg. A few tweaks here and there and you'll be back on target in a week or two. Understand the minor frustration though.
> 
> Meal plan looks great


yes its bit weird one as normally during first few weeks of dieting my weight goes down by 2kg on average weekly and then slow downs and now Ive lost only 0.5kg so my concern is I either eat too much or not doing enough training. but I also gained bit of muscle according to my scales. I did test today on them by the way, I put my sister and brother and checked their weights and all other measurements I do for myself. my brothers bf is 5% and sisters similar to mine so them scales works just fine 

will see what next week show, I increased intensity and timing for cardio so hoping for better results


----------



## fitrut

Rotsocks said:


> Wow thats a lot of suppliments.
> 
> Would love it if the wife let me leave mine out but they all have to go back in the cupboard everytime I have finished with them.
> 
> In fairness though she has let me have 2 cupboards for mine
> 
> Good luck with the prep. Will be following with interest.


I live with sister and Im the boss of the house  but she doesnt mind anyway and she always takes my vitamins :lol:

and I found very handy to have supps in the kitchen, I used to keep them in the room, but constantly would forget take something and now all on the eye 

thank you, same to you :thumb:


----------



## dtlv

fitrut said:


> I live with sister and Im the boss of the house  but she doesnt mind anyway and she always takes my vitamins :lol:
> 
> and I found very handy to have supps in the kitchen, I used to keep them in the room, but constantly would forget take something and now all on the eye
> 
> thank you, same to you :thumb:


Spooky... I live with my sister too at the moment and she also steals my vitamins... and I'm also good at forgetting to take certain things sometimes so deliberately put them in places that I'm always seeing them!!!

Maybe I'm similar to you because I'm 1/8th Lithuanian :lol:


----------



## dtlv

fitrut said:


> yes its bit weird one as normally during first few weeks of dieting my weight goes down by 2kg on average weekly and then slow downs and now Ive lost only 0.5kg so my concern is I either eat too much or not doing enough training. but I also gained bit of muscle according to my scales. I did test today on them by the way, I put my sister and brother and checked their weights and all other measurements I do for myself. my brothers bf is 5% and sisters similar to mine so them scales works just fine
> 
> will see what next week show, I increased intensity and timing for cardio so hoping for better results


Am sure you'll figure it out and make the necessary adjustment, but could be that for some reason you are holding a little extra glycogen and water as part of the non fat mass. Bodyfat was down so no panic... when such things ahppen with me and weight loss appears to stall slightly it's usually because I've not expended as much energy as usual in non training activities... train just as hard as normal but have a real lazy week outside the gym and it can definitely be enough to limit the rate of loss slightly, especially at the start of a cut when the kcal deficit is usually very moderate.


----------



## Fatstuff

All my important tablets go in my daily tablet thingy lol. Anything else like vit c and that are in a tiny cupboard thingy. All my powders and potions on top of the fridge. I religiously take my daily tablet handful lol anything else I remember is a bonus!!


----------



## fitrut

Dtlv74 said:


> Spooky... I live with my sister too at the moment and she also steals my vitamins... and I'm also good at forgetting to take certain things sometimes so deliberately put them in places that I'm always seeing them!!!
> 
> Maybe I'm similar to you because I'm 1/8th Lithuanian :lol:


 :thumb: my sis even doesnt know what they exactly for, she takes all of them and says ''if you need them-i also need them''  she was so lazy to cook meals for herself last year and started eating what i was eating during my prep and lost 10kg, I used to call her penguin as she looked like one :lol:










penguin and me 

yeah you look bit like Lithuanian or Russian


----------



## fitrut

Fatstuff said:


> All my important tablets go in my daily tablet thingy lol. Anything else like vit c and that are in a tiny cupboard thingy. All my powders and potions on top of the fridge. I religiously take my daily tablet handful lol anything else I remember is a bonus!!


I have two of them thingys, but I cant fit all vits there especially fish oil or multivitamins those are two big to fit into small compartments  they good for important tiny tabs that need to be taken daily of good when travel, hate to carry all boxes, bottles etc 

so you also well organised :thumb:


----------



## fitrut

Dtlv74 said:


> Am sure you'll figure it out and make the necessary adjustment, but could be that for some reason you are holding a little extra glycogen and water as part of the non fat mass. Bodyfat was down so no panic... when such things ahppen with me and weight loss appears to stall slightly it's usually because I've not expended as much energy as usual in non training activities... train just as hard as normal but have a real lazy week outside the gym and it can definitely be enough to limit the rate of loss slightly, especially at the start of a cut when the kcal deficit is usually very moderate.


yeah most likely; I probably want to see results too soon


----------



## massmansteve

fitrut said:


> :thumb: my sis even doesnt know what they exactly for, she takes all of them and says ''if you need them-i also need them''  she was so lazy to cook meals for herself last year and started eating what i was eating during my prep and lost 10kg, I used to call her penguin as she looked like one :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> penguin and me
> 
> yeah you look bit like Lithuanian or Russian


All sister love. Wish I wasn't M only child - looks like u get on well too? Does

She have big feet ? Like a penguin lol


----------



## 1010AD

fitrut said:


> yes I always made my own jelly  and going to Manchester for the British Finals, so have 2 major comps this year


I only live 20 mins from town centre so I'l be there mooching about, it's going to be a top day.

What's the maximum amount of comps you'd do in a year? I suppose its easier if the comps are close together as you will be still in good shape


----------



## fitrut

massmansteve said:


> All sister love. Wish I wasn't M only child - looks like u get on well too? Does
> 
> She have big feet ? Like a penguin lol


yeah pretty well, shes my baby big feet sister :lol: I also have older sister and brother so I used to company, couldnt live on my own. i guess bit lonely when you only child but how much attention you get


----------



## fitrut

chilisi said:


> Good luck fit.


thank you chilisi:beer:


----------



## yannyboy

Dtlv74 said:


> Spooky... I live with my sister too at the moment and she also steals my vitamins... and I'm also good at forgetting to take certain things sometimes so deliberately put them in places that I'm always seeing them!!!
> 
> Maybe I'm similar to you because I'm 1/8th Lithuanian :lol:


I live with my wife and she steals everything, lol


----------



## yannyboy

fitrut said:


> :thumb: my sis even doesnt know what they exactly for, she takes all of them and says ''if you need them-i also need them''  she was so lazy to cook meals for herself last year and started eating what i was eating during my prep and lost 10kg, I used to call her penguin as she looked like one :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> penguin and me
> 
> yeah you look bit like Lithuanian or Russian


Aww, lovely pic Ruta


----------



## fitrut

1010AD said:


> I only live 20 mins from town centre so I'l be there mooching about, it's going to be a top day.
> 
> What's the maximum amount of comps you'd do in a year? I suppose its easier if the comps are close together as you will be still in good shape


ha good for you then no need to travel, yeah I bet will be great weekend.

normally I do once a year and this year is first time I ever did spring season, I always do autumn. reason being Arnolds and Finals is only week apart and I needed to get qualified for the finals so thought if I wont get qualified in spring means have to do one week before Arnolds and then big gap for finals and not sure if I could keep top condition for last contest so decided to do twice a year. its pretty hard to get into top condition twice a year so i prefer autumn


----------



## massmansteve

fitrut said:


> yeah pretty well, shes my baby big feet sister :lol: I also have older sister and brother so I used to company, couldnt live on my own. i guess bit lonely when you only child but how much attention you get


That's nice and yea I use to get spoilt lol well mum still does haha


----------



## fitrut

yannyboy said:


> I live with my wife and she steals everything, lol


 

isnt merriage all about sharing? :whistling: :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

I have joined the sugar free jelly clan lol


----------



## fitrut

Kaywoodham said:


> I have joined the sugar free jelly clan lol


 :thumb:

unfortunately not that many sweets sugar free you can buy here in UK, I went to America last year, bought huge tub of sugar free low carb icecream and sugarfree choc sauce amazing and they have wide variety of products low carb, carb free sugar free, would be nice to have tasty diet


----------



## dtlv

fitrut said:


> :thumb: my sis even doesnt know what they exactly for, she takes all of them and says ''if you need them-i also need them''  she was so lazy to cook meals for herself last year and started eating what i was eating during my prep and lost 10kg, I used to call her penguin as she looked like one :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> penguin and me
> 
> yeah you look bit like Lithuanian or Russian


Lovely pic, but I can clearly see the supplement stealing desires of your sister behind those eyes :lol:

Yep, think I confessed this to you before but my great grandmother was Lithuanian... that part of my family were displaced during the war and some of them ended up over here.

Is my mums dream to go see part of the world where our family came from, and I'm working on a surprise trip to take her next year


----------



## fitrut

Dtlv74 said:


> Lovely pic, but I can clearly see the supplement stealing desires of your sister behind those eyes :lol:
> 
> Yep, think I confessed this to you before but my great grandmother was Lithuanian... that part of my family were displaced during the war and some of them ended up over here.
> 
> Is my mums dream to go see part of the world where our family came from, and I'm working on a surprise trip to take her next year


 

yeah remember you told me this and thats why it makes more sense, i actually have a friend who looks just like you, ill send you pic on fb if i find one there, might be your far cousin, you never know :whistling:

spending some quality sunday time, watching Skip La Cour video, some good ideas here, def gonna pick his brain


----------



## massmansteve

I've got. Blood and guts special edition on haha to sore for my leg session so listening to my body and back . U watching skip in YouTube or have his DVD ?


----------



## 1010AD

fitrut said:


> :thumb:
> 
> unfortunately not that many sweets sugar free you can buy here in UK, I went to America last year, bought huge tub of sugar free low carb icecream and sugarfree choc sauce amazing and they have wide variety of products low carb, carb free sugar free, would be nice to have tasty diet


SUGAR FREE in the states in't that blasphemy over there  , shame they didn't have that lot a good 20yrs ago then they would have the need for them HGV size ambulances


----------



## fitrut

massmansteve said:


> I've got. Blood and guts special edition on haha to sore for my leg session so listening to my body and back . U watching skip in YouTube or have his DVD ?


I have 2DVD downloads and it seem I also have his all 3 ebooks about training and diet, I have alot ebooks about bodybuilding but never dont have time read them so video is really good; never seen Blood and Guts, I bet its good.

I like Skips idea to take high GI carbs just before workout as well as creatine and the same immediatelly after workout and also after workout he adds vitamins E, A and C. so im going to try this too, instead of taking all vits in the morning as normally do, will take A,E and C after workout. I like his training style he presented in video, so that was good watch


----------



## yannyboy

Does Skip claim to be drug free?


----------



## fitrut

yannyboy said:


> Does Skip claim to be drug free?


yep he promotes natural bodybuilding, nothing re drugs were covered in the video, training, supplementation and nutrition


----------



## yannyboy

fitrut said:


> yep he promotes natural bodybuilding, nothing re drugs were covered in the video, training, supplementation and nutrition


He looks very good as a natty!


----------



## fitrut

yannyboy said:


> He looks very good as a natty!


hes at very reasonable size in the video, hes been training for years so its believable hes done it naturally, Im not competent to say whether hes natural or not, just an opinion but I like his ideas and his attitude.


----------



## yannyboy

fitrut said:


> hes at very reasonable size in the video, hes been training for years so its believable hes done it naturally, Im not competent to say whether hes natural or not, just an opinion but I like his ideas and his attitude.


I think I've seen the DVD's you are talking about, very informative

Yeah, I'm not sure about his natty status


----------



## fitrut

yannyboy said:


> I think I've seen the DVD's you are talking about, very informative
> 
> Yeah, I'm not sure about his natty status


yea it is  he explains in details which is great 

frankly not that important IMO he is or not  need to watch more videos like this


----------



## fitrut

today legs day :bounce:

did calliper measurement yesterday and compared to previous weeks results; not sure whether I took correct measurements last week as bf% was way higher compare to this week results. still bit confusing as scales show bf16% and calliper bf19%; will continue them both, probably need some time to get used to taking calliper measurements


----------



## dtlv

fitrut said:


> today legs day :bounce:
> 
> did calliper measurement yesterday and compared to previous weeks results; not sure whether I took correct measurements last week as bf% was way higher compare to this week results. still bit confusing as scales show bf16% and calliper bf19%; will continue them both, probably need some time to get used to taking calliper measurements


with calipers there are issues both with consistency of how you take the measurements, and also with the formula you use to calculate bodyfat... when i first got mine and took measurements I put the readings into each of the formulas on this site -http://www.linear-software.com/online.html and the result ranged between formulas from just over 10% b/fat in one to 14.% in another!!!! I was fairly obviously at around 13% at he time so went with the Parillo method which had me at that figure and used the most site readings.

It will take time to get the measurements right, and ideally you'd have someone to help, especially with the awkward sites.

Personally I think calipers are good for helping someone see the general direction of body composition changes but aren't so good at giving a very accurate reading of what percentage bodyfat actually is.


----------



## fitrut

chilisi said:


> Where did you get your calipers from?
> 
> Thinking of getting a pair, as I'm losing weight, but not so sure it's all fat.


I use digital calliper










can buy here or search for better deals http://www.bodi-tek.co.uk/exercise-for-life/body-shaping/digital-body-fat-calipers.html

and I use Parillo method

this is very good site that shows how correctly measure each part:

male http://www.linear-software.com/malesites.html

female http://www.linear-software.com/femalesites.html


----------



## fitrut

Dtlv74 said:


> with calipers there are issues both with consistency of how you take the measurements, and also with the formula you use to calculate bodyfat... when i first got mine and took measurements I put the readings into each of the formulas on this site -http://www.linear-software.com/online.html and the result ranged between formulas from just over 10% b/fat in one to 14.% in another!!!! I was fairly obviously at around 13% at he time so went with the Parillo method which had me at that figure and used the most site readings.
> 
> It will take time to get the measurements right, and ideally you'd have someone to help, especially with the awkward sites.
> 
> Personally I think calipers are good for helping someone see the general direction of body composition changes but aren't so good at giving a very accurate reading of what percentage bodyfat actually is.


yes I know its not very accurate so I use scales which also not very accurate  I will do more takings for each part so then probably can get an idea roughly, but as long as I see it goes down all good. also I did calliper last year and I can compare this year data to last year data, need to start taking pics tho


----------



## fitrut

chilisi said:


> That's great thank you.
> 
> Just went to meet my wife for lunch, as I've been away with work for a while. When I took my biker jacket off, she said I'd lost weight on my upper body!? That is not cool!


 :thumb:

sure thats not what you wanna hear, the same as I get sometimes ''oh I see you been eating lately''


----------



## dtlv

fitrut said:


> yes I know its not very accurate so I use scales which also not very accurate  I will do more takings for each part so then probably can get an idea roughly, but as long as I see it goes down all good. also I did calliper last year and I can compare this year data to last year data, need to start taking pics tho


In many ways I think pics are the best measure of improvement of all... so long as we aren't talking about those silly before and after shots used to promote fad diets and dodgy supp's where the lighting, posing and everything else is totally different in each pic :lol:


----------



## fitrut

chilisi said:


> Words can be so hurtful at times!? Ha ha
> 
> As you and dtlv have both said, they are great for progress even if there not 100% accurate and will keep you focused.
> 
> Where is the Arnold being held?


I know!  Im being told harsh true every single day, so used to it already :lol:

I had simple plastic calliper which wasnt that good as digital but once I started take measurement I can actually see the progress so its still benefit.

Arnold will be in Madrid Spain


----------



## fitrut

Dtlv74 said:


> In many ways I think pics are the best measure of improvement of all... so long as we aren't talking about those silly before and after shots used to promote fad diets and dodgy supp's where the lighting, posing and everything else is totally different in each pic :lol:


true, I will start doing those probably at the end of this week. eerhm yeah I know what you mean  I will do in the same room the same lighting some clothing  and no photoshop


----------



## fitrut

chilisi said:


> I'll be buying these soon.
> 
> You must be really excited about going to Madrid to compete. I have so much respect for guys like you. But.......... It also shows me how lazy Ive become, so popping in here every now and again, might help myself out!


do you have scales that measure bf,water,muscle? some people say those also not very accurate but I check my weight on daily basis and record it even if no changes, still something 

I also sometimes get very lazy, thats human nature  :lol:

thank you :thumb: yes I am actually, thats going to be biggest contest i entered, have to be at my best


----------



## fitrut

Preworkout meal 50gr oats, 20gr raisins, l-carnitine, superpump and creatine

*Deep low Squats Empty* bar 20kg 1 x 15 (warm up), 50kg 1 x 10, 70kg 1 x 8, 80kg 1 x 6, 90kg 1 x 6

*Hack machine "Good morning*" 20 kg 1 x 15, 60 kg 1 x 10, 70kg 2 x 10 all weights excluding weight of the machine itself, have no idea how much it weights unloaded

*Leg press* 40kg 1 x 12, 80kg 1 x 8, 120 kg 1 x 6, 160kg 1 x 6 all weights excluding weight of the leg press itself, have no idea how much it weights unloaded

*Fully bent legs extensions* 80lbs 1 x 10, 90lbs 1 x 8, 100lbs 1 x 6 120lbs 1 x 6, 130lbs 1 x 6

*Bent legs raises* (Laying on the stomach) 10lbs 1 x 20, 15lbs 2 x 15, 20lbs 1 x 15, 25lbs 1 x 10

*Cable Sidekicks* 5kg 1 x 10, 10kg 2 x 8, 15kg 1 x 8

*Cable Back kicks* 10kg 1 x 15, 15kg 2 x 12, 15kg 2 x 10

*Supported single leg sit ups* (to the side) 1 x 20, 2 x 15, 1 x 20

*Seated calfs* 20kg 1 x 20, 25kg 2 x 15

Post workout 10gr raisins, Hydro protein, creatine, vitamin E, A and C


----------



## defo

Do you use Creatine whilst cutting?


----------



## fitrut

chilisi said:


> No, no scales just the mirror, but I'm sure I'll benefit from getting those calipers.
> 
> I bet you will be outstanding. Keep up the good work!


yes give it a try 

thank you :thumb: slowly slowly getting there


----------



## fitrut

defo said:


> Do you use Creatine whilst cutting?


I still take it before and after workout, will cut it in week 4


----------



## defo

fitrut said:


> I still take it before and after workout, will cut it in week 4


Do you see a noticeable difference appearance wise when you stop taking it?


----------



## fitrut

defo said:


> Do you see a noticeable difference appearance wise when you stop taking it?


I always believed it keeps water under the skin, but now I doubt it; just found quite interesting study on this http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC155510/

I used to have diet planned for the whole preparation and would follow without changing anything, now I change weekly based on the results from previous week. just checked last prep, I used it until week 2, preworkout 2gr now I take 5gr preworkout and 5 gr postworkout and it works well for me, so I guess water retention wasnt from creatine as I dont have it now and I take considerably more now


----------



## Rotsocks

fitrut said:


> I use digital calliper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can buy here or search for better deals http://www.bodi-tek.co.uk/exercise-for-life/body-shaping/digital-body-fat-calipers.html
> 
> and I use Parillo method
> 
> this is very good site that shows how correctly measure each part:
> 
> male http://www.linear-software.com/malesites.html
> 
> female http://www.linear-software.com/femalesites.html


Very posh Ruta.

I love gadgets and am tempted to get a set.

I just use manual calipers and measure at 3 points.Not sure how accurate they are but all I am interested in is the difference in total measurement each week.

As long as the measurements are going the right way I am happy


----------



## fitrut

Rotsocks said:


> Very posh Ruta.
> 
> I love gadgets and am tempted to get a set.
> 
> I just use manual calipers and measure at 3 points.Not sure how accurate they are but all I am interested in is the difference in total measurement each week.
> 
> As long as the measurements are going the right way I am happy


I think this one is better than those very basic ones, I tried to use this:










but it wasnt very handy and accurate. the digital I use now its better but also need some time to get how correctly measure. I decided to do more takings i.e. tricep 3-6 takings for each arm, abs few different positions and so on.

yes thats what I thought especially when you do that weekly, there is no way you cant notice if things going wrong way


----------



## massmansteve

this is my BF measuring tool


----------



## dtlv

fitrut said:


> I think this one is better than those very basic ones, I tried to use this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it wasnt very handy and accurate. the digital I use now its better but also need some time to get how correctly measure. I decided to do more takings i.e. tricep 3-6 takings for each arm, abs few different positions and so on.
> 
> yes thats what I thought especially when you do that weekly, there is no way you cant notice if things going wrong way


That looks almost identical to the callipers I use, and they are awkward and too easy to measure inconsistently... I don't really use them much at all anymore or go too much by the exact numbers when I do, I just use them to check by roughly what amount my b/fat is going up and down (difficult to tell visually sometimes if my carb intake isn't static and fluid levels are fluctuating a bit).


----------



## massmansteve

Measuring underwater is the most accurate , university of Loughborough do it . But I think it's best to keep things simple using mirror and your feeling


----------



## fitrut

Dtlv74 said:


> That looks almost identical to the callipers I use, and they are awkward and too easy to measure inconsistently... I don't really use them much at all anymore or go too much by the exact numbers when I do, I just use them to check by roughly what amount my b/fat is going up and down (difficult to tell visually sometimes if my carb intake isn't static and fluid levels are fluctuating a bit).


thats the reason I bought digital calliper because this one was too difficult to read


----------



## fitrut

chilisi said:


> I've always been lead to believe that calipers are the most accurate way of measuring fat levels. Am I right in saying then, that there is no method that is 100% accurate?


no callipers arent most accurate because

seen somewhere on the internet I think its called DEXA scan, but those not for home user, normally they are in health clinics and hospitals, you can check bone density and body soft tissue composition

all we have now is scales, callipers and mirrors


----------



## fitrut

today chest and triceps and cardio later in the afternoon

just received UKBFF membership card, so one thing is sorted :whistling:


----------



## dtlv

chilisi said:


> I've always been lead to believe that calipers are the most accurate way of measuring fat levels. Am I right in saying then, that there is no method that is 100% accurate?


As Ruta says is very difficult to accurately measure b/fat, and the best regarded methods are the DEXA scan and water tank weighing, but even those have an error rate of up to 1.5%.

I always laugh when some guys in pre contest shape say they've measured their b/fat and it came out as 3% or under... at 3-5% bodyfat the fat pads that hold the bones in position in the hands and feet start to shrink considerably, as does the fat in the face which holds the jaw together and the internal fat which cushions the internal organs... and at a legitimate 3% bodyfat level it's painful to walk, grasp objects with any strength, and simple movements of the trunk cause a lot of internal discomfort.

When you read an article about a male bodybuilder hitting incredibly low bodyfat levels and claiming to have gone sub 3%, even if he looks super shredded, bare in mind he's probably closer to 4 or 5 than 3%. Ladies can't get that low at all without doing something major to manipulate their estrogen levels.


----------



## fitrut

chilisi said:


> I've seen cases of anorexia patients that low. They were very very weak.
> 
> It's not too healthy to be in contest shape year round I'm guessing?


my brother is like this, hes extremely low fat but hes cancer survivor and as doc said he simply has not many fat cells, you would never believe how much he eats and how he looks, I am always jealous  he eats muffins pizzas etc and walks with sixpack all year round. I believe in some cases people can live with very low fat but regular people who normally average fat levels go so down isnt very healthy and as Det says most likely they higher than 3%, personally I dont believe they are.


----------



## Fatstuff

fitrut said:


> my brother is like this, hes extremely low fat but hes cancer survivor and as doc said he simply has not many fat cells, you would never believe how much he eats and how he looks, I am always jealous  he eats muffins pizzas etc and walks with sixpack all year round. I believe in some cases people can live with very low fat but regular people who normally average fat levels go so down isnt very healthy and as Det says most likely they higher than 3%, personally I dont believe they are.


LOL, my mrs lil bro's best mate is 11 and hes got abs showing, all her and her sisters were saying, how did he get them at his age, i didnt want to spoil it for him by saying that his mother probably doesnt feed him (poor area lol)


----------



## dtlv

chilisi said:


> I've seen cases of anorexia patients that low. They were very very weak.
> 
> It's not too healthy to be in contest shape year round I'm guessing?


Yeah anorexia sufferers, victims of famine and some diseases... and bodybuilders, lol, the only people who ever usually get close to those super low levels of bodyfat. I suppose the exception that the bodybuilder has is that he or she has protected their muscle mass, whereas in cases of illness or starvation there's not much muscle mass either making them even weaker... biggest problems with insanely low fat levels long term are poor body temperature management, and dysfunction of the endocrine (especially for women) and immune systems. It also down regulates expression of energy sensor enzymes like AMPK, which effectively mean that its hard for the body to be able to burn tissue to supply energy for movement - physical weakness goes beyond normal tiredness and it becomes debilitating.


----------



## MattGriff

fitrut said:


> I am always jealous  he eats muffins pizzas etc and walks with sixpack all year round.


Just like me :-D


----------



## fitrut

chilisi said:


> I nearly felt sorry for him until you mentioned he eats what he likes and still stays super lean!


  hes ok now and surprisingly strong knowing hes very skinny and has a little muscle and of course its hard for him to put muscle on. remember when we started do weights together he used to do back hyperextension with 25kg plate on his back or leg press 200kg, good days


----------



## fitrut

MattGriff said:


> Just like me :-D


sure just like you, but at least hes not rubbing it in my face every single time he eats it


----------



## MattGriff

fitrut said:


> sure just like you, but at least hes not rubbing it in my face every single time he eats it


In fairness there is also a lot of icecream, cake, flapjacks, pig snacks and real jelly


----------



## defo

fitrut said:


> I always believed it keeps water under the skin, but now I doubt it; just found quite interesting study on this http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC155510/
> 
> I used to have diet planned for the whole preparation and would follow without changing anything, now I change weekly based on the results from previous week. just checked last prep, I used it until week 2, preworkout 2gr now I take 5gr preworkout and 5 gr postworkout and it works well for me, so I guess water retention wasnt from creatine as I dont have it now and I take considerably more now


That's an interesting read, I may have to try it out!

wicked, sounds like you are 100% on top of your prep! Good luck!!!!!


----------



## fitrut

MattGriff said:


> In fairness there is also a lot of icecream, cake, flapjacks, pig snacks and real jelly


who says jelly I make isnt real? :whistling: it is very real and tasty, just had some lemon and lime, yam :bounce:


----------



## fitrut

defo said:


> That's an interesting read, I may have to try it out!
> 
> wicked, sounds like you are 100% on top of your prep! Good luck!!!!!


yep, slowly slowly getting there  :gun_bandana:


----------



## fitrut

*Chest - Triceps*

Preworkout meal 50gr oats, 20gr raisins, l-carnitine, superpump and creatine

*Incline dumbbell press* 15lbs 1 x 10, 20lbs 1 x 8, 25lbs 2 x 8

*Reverse Crossovers* 5kg 1 x 10, 10kg 2 x 8, 15kg 1 x 4

*Dumbbell Pullovers* 20lbs 1 x 10, 25lbs 1 x 8, 30lbs 2 x 6

*Close grip bench press* 20kg 1 x 10, 25kg 2 x 8, 30kg 1 x 4

*Cable rope extensions* 15kg 1 x 10, 20kg 2 x 8, 25kg 1 x 4, 30kg 1 x 4

*Triceps dumbbell kick back* 5kg 1 x 10, 6kg 2 x 8, 8kg 1 x 4

*Elbow hyper extensions* of the bench 3 x 15

Upper and lower abs, each 3x 25

Post workout 10gr raisins, Hydro protein, creatine, vitamin E, A and C


----------



## MattGriff

What is a reverse crossover? If what I am picturing then would that not work the rear delts, traps nad upper back more?


----------



## fitrut

MattGriff said:


> What is a reverse crossover? If what I am picturing then would that not work the rear delts, traps nad upper back more?


upper chest 






and thats old video, im not that fit, not yet  :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hey ruta, i'm new to this journo so i will say congrats on qualifying for the arnold classic!! frikkin awesome


----------



## fitrut

Incredible Bulk said:


> hey ruta, i'm new to this journo so i will say congrats on qualifying for the arnold classic!! frikkin awesome


hehey, thank you :thumb: yeah very excited


----------



## MattGriff

fitrut said:


> upper chest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thats old video, im not that fit, not yet  :lol:


Ahh ok, not what I was thinking. Probably due to the totally inept descriptive title Ruta used and the fact it is some noncy bodybuilding sillyness :lol: nothing 'reverse' about that compared to a crossover!


----------



## fitrut

MattGriff said:


> Ahh ok, not what I was thinking. Probably due to the totally inept descriptive title Ruta used and the fact it is some noncy bodybuilding sillyness :lol: nothing 'reverse' about that compared to a crossover!


I knew youd say that  and remember Im Eastern European so all language, terminology, expressions and etc related silliness all dismissed right? :lol:


----------



## Rotsocks

fitrut said:


> I think this one is better than those very basic ones, I tried to use this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it wasnt very handy and accurate. the digital I use now its better but also need some time to get how correctly measure. I decided to do more takings i.e. tricep 3-6 takings for each arm, abs few different positions and so on.
> 
> yes thats what I thought especially when you do that weekly, there is no way you cant notice if things going wrong way


Thats the one's I use.

This along with weekly pics and the mirror is enough for me to guage where I am.


----------



## fitrut

Rotsocks said:


> Thats the one's I use.
> 
> This along with weekly pics and the mirror is enough for me to guage where I am.


mine was probably faulty or something as couldnt take proper readings or I didnt know how to use it correctly, the one i use now easier. true calliper, mirror and scales def can get something out of them all


----------



## MattGriff

fitrut said:


> I knew youd say that  and remember Im Eastern European so all language, terminology, expressions and etc related silliness all dismissed right? :lol:


How could I ever forget, every exercise somehow became renamed.

I remember doing 'Bulgarian Split Squats' which somehow became 'Lithuanian Split Squats' :laugh:

As it is you it can all be dismissed, especially as most natives on this board don't use English as well as you do.


----------



## fitrut

MattGriff said:


> How could I ever forget, every exercise somehow became renamed.
> 
> I remember doing 'Bulgarian Split Squats' which somehow became 'Lithuanian Split Squats' :laugh:
> 
> As it is you it can all be dismissed, especially as most natives on this board don't use English as well as you do.


not renamed, direct translation, Easter European, remember?  :lol:

and why are those called Bulgarian, its not like Bulgarian came up with an exercise, no patent on this (I checked it, seriously :lol: jeeez I have too much time on my hand or just being very curious)

thank you for dismissal :gun_bandana:


----------



## MattGriff

fitrut said:


> not renamed, direct translation, Easter European, remember?  :lol:
> 
> and why are those called Bulgarian, its not like Bulgarian came up with an exercise, no patent on this (I checked it, seriously :lol: jeeez I have too much time on my hand or just being very curious)
> 
> thank you for dismissal :gun_bandana:


Ha ha, may have something to do with it being an assistance exercise for Olympic Weightlifting - the Bulgarians were very dominant at this sport for a long period and used this exercise over the standard 'split squat'.

The Lithuanians however, never really had any good weightlifters (just like the UK)


----------



## fitrut

MattGriff said:


> Ha ha, may have something to do with it being an assistance exercise for Olympic Weightlifting - the Bulgarians were very dominant at this sport for a long period and used this exercise over the standard 'split squat'.
> 
> The Lithuanians however, never really had any good weightlifters (just like the UK)


yeah Bulgarian strong nation 

tell me about Lithuanian weightlifters, 1 of them just got banned from Olympics, it was all over the Lithuanian press last week

http://www.smh.com.au/olympics/news-london-2012/lithuanian-weightlifter-loses-medal-over-doping-20120711-21vc3.html

sad news


----------



## MattGriff

Neither of our nations has been very good at weightlifting.

However as the Russians and Bulgarians had it as national sports it is unsurprising (and given the respective populations they can draw on, certainly an advantage over such a small country as yours).

It is a shame really as it is poetry in motion watching them do that, in terms of physics it is as close as we have come to the perfect lifting technique using the human body.


----------



## fitrut

MattGriff said:


> Neither of our nations has been very good at weightlifting.
> 
> However as the Russians and Bulgarians had it as national sports it is unsurprising (and given the respective populations they can draw on, certainly an advantage over such a small country as yours).
> 
> It is a shame really as it is poetry in motion watching them do that, in terms of physics it is as close as we have come to the perfect lifting technique using the human body.


yep indeed

we good at basketball tho and thats like religion  yes small country but still doing quite well at such prestigious events like Olympics. from previous olympics we done well at discus throwing, pentathlon and basketball, will see this year  and yeah biggest pride Zydrunas  79 no 1  and hes only lithaunian to squat over 400kg


----------



## MattGriff

fitrut said:


> yep indeed
> 
> we good at basketball tho and thats like religion  yes small country but still doing quite well at such prestigious events like Olympics. from previous olympics we done well at discus throwing, pentathlon and basketball, will see this year  and yeah biggest pride Zydrunas  79 no 1  and hes only lithaunian to squat over 400kg


Big Z is widely accepted as being the strongest man to ever live too.


----------



## fitrut

*Back / Biceps day*

*Pull ups* (leg support) 4 x 8

*Deadlifts* 40kg 1 x 10, 60kg 1 x 8, 70kg 1 x 8, 80kg 1 x 6, 90kg 1 x 4, 60kg 1 x 8

*T-bar rows* 25kg 1 x 10, 35kg 1 x 8, 45kg x 6

*Pulldowns wide grip* (parallel grip) 32kg 1 x 10, 36kg 1 x 6, 40kg 1 x 6, 45kg 2 x 4

*Seated cable rows* 36kg 1 x 10, 40kg 1 x 8, 45kg 1 x 6, 50kg 1 x 6

*One arm cable pulls* - 5kg 1 x 10, 10kg 1 x 8, 15kg 1 x 6, 10kg 1 x 8

*Seated cable outer arm twist* 5kg 1 x 10, 10kg 2 x 8

*Lower back Hyperextensions* 3 x 15 holding 5kg plate

Biceps

*Cable curls* 5kg 1 x 10, 10kg 1 x 8, 15kg 2 x 6

*Preacher dumbbell hammers curls* 6kg 1 x 10, 7kg 1 x 8, 9kg 2 x 6

*Arnie curls* 6kg 1 x 10, 9kg 1 x 8, 10kg 2 x 6

Post workout 10gr raisins, Hydro protein, creatine, vitamin E, A and C


----------



## massmansteve

trying to bring more thickness to your lower back hun? thats a lot of back sets 



fitrut said:


> *Back / Biceps day*
> 
> *Pull ups* (leg support) 4 x 8
> 
> *Deadlifts* 40kg 1 x 10, 60kg 1 x 8, 70kg 1 x 8, 80kg 1 x 6, 90kg 1 x 4, 60kg 1 x 8
> 
> *T-bar rows* 25kg 1 x 10, 35kg 1 x 8, 45kg x 6
> 
> *Pulldowns wide grip* (parallel grip) 32kg 1 x 10, 36kg 1 x 6, 40kg 1 x 6, 45kg 2 x 4
> 
> *Seated cable rows* 36kg 1 x 10, 40kg 1 x 8, 45kg 1 x 6, 50kg 1 x 6
> 
> *One arm cable pulls* - 5kg 1 x 10, 10kg 1 x 8, 15kg 1 x 6, 10kg 1 x 8
> 
> *Seated cable outer arm twist* 5kg 1 x 10, 10kg 2 x 8
> 
> *Lower back Hyperextensions* 3 x 15 holding 5kg plate
> 
> Biceps
> 
> *Cable curls* 5kg 1 x 10, 10kg 1 x 8, 15kg 2 x 6
> 
> *Preacher dumbbell hammers curls* 6kg 1 x 10, 7kg 1 x 8, 9kg 2 x 6
> 
> *Arnie curls* 6kg 1 x 10, 9kg 1 x 8, 10kg 2 x 6
> 
> Post workout 10gr raisins, Hydro protein, creatine, vitamin E, A and C


----------



## fitrut

massmansteve said:


> trying to bring more thickness to your lower back hun? thats a lot of back sets


yep, still do less reps more weight, will going to increase reps in few weeks when start proper cutting, dont want do it too early


----------



## massmansteve

looks good i also need to do more exercises to bring back thickness and lower back as i cannot deadlift unless i want to be in having my lower disk removed. seems any weight in front with my back bent over really hurts me. gutting but im sure i can get by with all these machines out there these days. or Tools id rather call them


----------



## Sweat

Just read this full journal, really good physique Fitrut.

Also thanks for the links to the caliper measurements and the GI foods websites.

Subbed and good luck with rest of your preparation.

Sweat


----------



## fitrut

massmansteve said:


> looks good i also need to do more exercises to bring back thickness and lower back as i cannot deadlift unless i want to be in having my lower disk removed. seems any weight in front with my back bent over really hurts me. gutting but im sure i can get by with all these machines out there these days. or Tools id rather call them


oh thats not good at all, did you have an injury or just weak lower back, have you tried physiotherapy. best thing is probably to find other exercises that dont cause pain or makes all worse. I luckily have string lower back but still trying to do as much warm-ups and prep as possible as once you have injury it takes time to get back on track and during the prep we simply cant afford it.

I think i got cold, my throat is really sore, will have now lemsip and go to bed, had even to switch heating on so have warm room, cant afford to get sick now :crying: ran out after workout all sweaty and was quite windy so thats how get cold, which is ridiculous knowing now mid of July


----------



## fitrut

Sweat said:


> Just read this full journal, really good physique Fitrut.
> 
> Also thanks for the links to the caliper measurements and the GI foods websites.
> 
> Subbed and good luck with rest of your preparation.
> 
> Sweat


hey Sweat, welcome to my journal, glad you found something useful here :thumb:

thank you


----------



## massmansteve

fitrut said:


> oh thats not good at all, did you have an injury or just weak lower back, have you tried physiotherapy. best thing is probably to find other exercises that dont cause pain or makes all worse. I luckily have string lower back but still trying to do as much warm-ups and prep as possible as once you have injury it takes time to get back on track and during the prep we simply cant afford it.
> 
> I think i got cold, my throat is really sore, will have now lemsip and go to bed, had even to switch heating on so have warm room, cant afford to get sick now :crying: ran out after workout all sweaty and was quite windy so thats how get cold, which is ridiculous knowing now mid of July


I have always had a weakness there since first hurting it on a trap bar deadlift around 2004 ! But it recovered quickly. Over the years three has always been a weakness there and I was still powerlifting until 3 years ago and pulling 210kg at 80kg. However during my last prep a started to get what I thought was a pulled hammstring on my right leg - but it was sciatic ! I only found out after I had done my comp and rebounded 10lbs the day after and boom the extra weight so fast and buildup of inteense training cause the last disc in my aping to be compressed and pushing onto my nerve( was walking like a 90yr old) was lucky to get MRI 2 weeks after to see this and had a 7.5" needle into the facet to block the pain. So now I don't squat or deadlift and can only do rows on supported back machine but I put a lot of the blame on standing calf raises as all the weight gets onto your last disk and I was up to 300kg on this- so that out the window. I hope your back it ok acupuncture was good and personally the tracion table give me the best relief.

I hope u feel better get 8g of vit c ed in you and some Manuka hunny . This weather sucks and I know what u mean after a hard cardio sess coming out to a swindy cold day defo gives u a cold IMHO !


----------



## fitrut

massmansteve said:


> I have always had a weakness there since first hurting it on a trap bar deadlift around 2004 ! But it recovered quickly. Over the years three has always been a weakness there and I was still powerlifting until 3 years ago and pulling 210kg at 80kg. However during my last prep a started to get what I thought was a pulled hammstring on my right leg - but it was sciatic ! I only found out after I had done my comp and rebounded 10lbs the day after and boom the extra weight so fast and buildup of inteense training cause the last disc in my aping to be compressed and pushing onto my nerve( was walking like a 90yr old) was lucky to get MRI 2 weeks after to see this and had a 7.5" needle into the facet to block the pain. So now I don't squat or deadlift and can only do rows on supported back machine but I put a lot of the blame on standing calf raises as all the weight gets onto your last disk and I was up to 300kg on this- so that out the window. I hope your back it ok acupuncture was good and personally the tracion table give me the best relief.
> 
> I hope u feel better get 8g of vit c ed in you and some Manuka hunny . This weather sucks and I know what u mean after a hard cardio sess coming out to a swindy cold day defo gives u a cold IMHO !


oh thats not good when you cant do one or another exercise especially like deadlifts or squats, can you do Hack squats or still hurts? have you tried deep tissue massage or that disc removal only one option now? I have good back, when I started doing weights I did lower back hyperextensions every single workout as well as good warm-ups so luckily no problems with back.

still dont feel well today, sore throat and now high fever aaargh hate this cold weather


----------



## massmansteve

Feel good soon hun, no its always there to be honest, i dont want a disk out as i could end up with cronic condition then.

Deep tissue wont help really just make sure there is no muscle spasam pulling the back more on one side then the other(got one tommorrow actually after legs with my coach) hack squats are no problem and leg press just got to keep my ass down 

hypers make mine worst even with no weight.. i just learn to live with it now and ill reach my max potential i wont let it hold me baack, just look at Paul scarb, he is in the same boat i beleive after doing some damage to his back years ago and cant dead or squat.

enjoy your lemsip, hope u getting plenty of TLC x


----------



## fitrut

massmansteve said:


> Feel good soon hun, no its always there to be honest, i dont want a disk out as i could end up with cronic condition then.
> 
> Deep tissue wont help really just make sure there is no muscle spasam pulling the back more on one side then the other(got one tommorrow actually after legs with my coach) hack squats are no problem and leg press just got to keep my ass down
> 
> hypers make mine worst even with no weight.. i just learn to live with it now and ill reach my max potential i wont let it hold me baack, just look at Paul scarb, he is in the same boat i beleive after doing some damage to his back years ago and cant dead or squat.
> 
> enjoy your lemsip, hope u getting plenty of TLC x


oh I see, got now. have much respect for people like you and PScarb and others who manages overcome condition like this and keep doing what love without moaning 

thank you :beer:


----------



## massmansteve

Yea I only moan when im....... not in the gym  and i lost 11 weeks last year which was a killer.

Thanks Ruta


----------



## Keeks

Hope you're feeling better soon hun!


----------



## fitrut

*Week 13 update*

slightly lost weight and water, small increase in muscle mass, if believe what my scales show 










as long as it going down, Im all happy


----------



## fitrut

massmansteve said:


> Yea I only moan when im....... not in the gym  and i lost 11 weeks last year which was a killer.
> 
> Thanks Ruta


thats the spirit :thumb:


----------



## fitrut

Keeks said:


> Hope you're feeling better soon hun!


yes thank you, had to take off gym today and will go tomorrow, hopefully will feel better. already had experience training sick makes worse for me so today will stay in and tomorrow will smash shoulders


----------



## Keeks

fitrut said:


> yes thank you, had to take off gym today and will go tomorrow, hopefully will feel better. already had experience training sick makes worse for me so today will stay in and tomorrow will smash shoulders


Its hard to miss a session but sometimes it really is needed, feet up and rest, then smash them shoulders tomorrow! :thumb:


----------



## massmansteve

Listen to your body! i cant wait to tear into some of those "reverse cable's" on my next chest workout, bring my upper pecs up so i can balance a pint glass like arnie lol


----------



## fitrut

calliper measurements this week, 17.5% bf, that bit closer what scales show

some changes show increase but that hopefully due water



















also need todo fattys pics


----------



## fitrut

*Week 13 Diet Plan*

Major changes: replacing Protein Blend with Hydro Protein, whole grapefruit in meal 1 replaces blueberries, reducing rice in meal 4 to 40gr and replacing quark by casein, no more dairy products.

*Meal 1*

Table Spoon of Udos oil

5 Egg whites 1 Egg yolk

Half Avocado

Half piece of Rye Bread with Omega Spread

Coffee with half teaspoon cinnamon

Whole Grapefruit

*Meal 2*

22.5gr Hydro Protein and 15g Walnuts

*Meal 3*

100gr Steak (salt, pepper, parsley), 5 g Olive oil

100gr Broccoli

*Meal 4*

(pre-workout): 40gr oats + 10gr raisins

5gr L-Carnitine , 20gr Super pump, 5gr Creatine

(pre-cardio) 10gr BCAA 5gr L-glutamine

(post workout): 22.5gr Hydro Protein

*Meal5*

100gr Chicken, 40gr Brown Rice, 150gr Broccoli

*Meal 6*

Casein

Weekly Macros: Protein 41.2%, Carbs 24.2%, Fat 35.7%

daily kcal intake 1528


----------



## Sweat

Why the hydro whey? That the ON stuff you using?


----------



## fitrut

Sweat said:


> Why the hydro whey? That the ON stuff you using?


because Im cutting kcals now, and Hydro whey has 2gr fat, 4gr carbs per portion compare to the protein blend that has 5g fat and 23gr carbs

I just bought a new tub of Hydro Whey Protein ON


----------



## fitrut

today feel bit better, still have headache but no hight fever, shoulders day it is


----------



## PaulB

fitrut said:


> today feel bit better, still have headache but no hight fever, shoulders day it is


Glad you feel better Ruta. Ive got a bit of a chest infection at the mo, still going to the gym today though. Im going buying some supps today, that picture reminded me Im running low.


----------



## fitrut

ANGLIK said:


> Glad you feel better Ruta. Ive got a bit of a chest infection at the mo, still going to the gym today though. Im going buying some supps today, that picture reminded me Im running low.


 :thumb:

also not good, normally I dont train sick, I mean sick when have high fever but now its went to normal so its ok I think

I also need aminos, my sis says I dont spend that much on clothes and shoes as on supps  :lol:


----------



## PaulB

fitrut said:


> :thumb:
> 
> also not good, normally I dont train sick, I mean sick when have high fever but now its went to normal so its ok I think
> 
> I also need aminos, my sis says I dont spend that much on clothes and shoes as on supps  :lol:


Are you sure theres room for more supps there


----------



## fitrut

ANGLIK said:


> Are you sure theres room for more supps there


yes, replace empty tubs


----------



## Sweat

The hydro whey still tasty? I'm using ON Caesin, the chocolate one, it is lush, especially if you mix in some flaxseed, 4-5 ice cubes, very small glass of water and blend it. Goes into a kinda chocolate moose thing. Yum


----------



## fitrut

Sweat said:


> The hydro whey still tasty? I'm using ON Caesin, the chocolate one, it is lush, especially if you mix in some flaxseed, 4-5 ice cubes, very small glass of water and blend it. Goes into a kinda chocolate moose thing. Yum


yeah actually, not as thick as Protein Blend but still tastes nice. friend of mine advised me to buy walnut oil which is also nice to put with protein and ice cubes - the same as ice cream, very tasty :thumb:


----------



## Sweat

Yeah I got some walnut oil too, it is nice to add in with the ice cubes as well. Makes the protein shake feel a lot more like a proper meal as you use a spoon to eat it so is a bonus. As long as your not in a rush of course!


----------



## fitrut

Sweat said:


> Yeah I got some walnut oil too, it is nice to add in with the ice cubes as well. Makes the protein shake feel a lot more like a proper meal as you use a spoon to eat it so is a bonus. As long as your not in a rush of course!


If I dont put walnuts oil, I put crushed walnuts and ice cubes and eat as a ice-cream


----------



## Sweat

Ummmm... real ice cream also tastes like ice cream! I want some Ben and Jerry's... lol, I know, i'll have a rice cake instead... almost as good...


----------



## fitrut

*Shoulders / Rear delts*

Preworkout meal 50gr oats, 10gr raisins, l-carnitine, superpump and creatine

*Shoulders *

*
Wide grip behind the neck smith machine press empty* 1 x 10, 5kg 1 x 8, 10kg 1 x 6, 15kg 1 x 4, 3X12-15, 5kg 1 x 8

*Front dumbbell raises* 2.5kg 1 x 12, 6kg 1 x 8, 7kg 1x 6, 9kg 1 x 4

*Lateral dumbbell raises* (straight arms) 2.5kg 1 x 12, 6kg 1 x 8, 7kg 1x 6, 9kg 1 x 4

*Dumbbell raises incline bench, straight arm* 2.5kg 1 x 12, 6kg 2 x 8

*Rear delts *

*
Flat bench side laterals* 2.5kg 1 x 12, 6kg 1 x 8, 7kg 2 x 6

*Incline bench straight arm raises backwards* 2.5kg 1 x 12, 6kg 1 x 8, 7kg 2 x 6

*Rear delt machine* 25kg 1 x 10, 30kg 1 x 6, 35kg 2 x 4

*Flat bench side laterals bent arm* 2.5kg 1 x 12, 6kg 1 x 8, 7kg 2 x 6

15 min bike cardio

Post workout 10gr raisins, Hydro protein, creatine, vitamin E, A and C


----------



## dipdabs

Hi Ruta, sorry to jump in here but I just wanted to ask you a question and I hope you don't think I'm being rude or suggestive with it, it's just generally something I'm trying to find out about and understand the workings behind taking steroids as a female. Fatstuff said he thinks you are natty so are you? And if so have you ever done gear in the past? Tell me to shut up if you'd rather not discuss it!x


----------



## fitrut

Kaywoodham said:


> Hi Ruta, sorry to jump in here but I just wanted to ask you a question and I hope you don't think I'm being rude or suggestive with it, it's just generally something I'm trying to find out about and understand the workings behind taking steroids as a female. Fatstuff said he thinks you are natty so are you? And if so have you ever done gear in the past? Tell me to shut up if you'd rather not discuss it!x


hey, you can ask anything you like, I wont get angry or upset or think you being rude etc. Steroids are bad for women and side effects like excessive hair growth on face, chest, deepened voice, severe acne and so on are irreversible, people say moderate doses of particular steroids wouldnt do much harm but I think it still affects. women have naturally occurring testosterone in their body and any significant increase can cause hormonal imbalance.

I already have hormonal imbalance caused by treatments and medications I had after serious head injury 15 years ago and any steroid use would make worse for me. never did any of this, I think this sport is all about health and beauty (talking about women, for men I think is OK, bigger-better, thats personal preferencies). I been doing weight training for over 13 years now and if Id be still skinny or overeight as started I guess should be questioning my training methods  I tried many weight loss products herbal/not herbal but those werent steroids. women that use steroids have their reasons for doing that, i think they either give up when they dont see results or simply want to be more muscular and novadays is way different as it was when i started doing weights - there was no internet or as much easily accessible information as it is now about it, while these days steroids easy accessible online.

I made many mistakes training and eating wise as I had no good guidance or support, I simply would copy big guys from the undegroud gym I trained at and learn what they eat and try on meself. you lucky as you can get good advice on this board about training, eating, supplements - use it for your own benefits and stay away of drugs, any sort


----------



## Dazza

End of the day so long as it works for you, who's to say otherwise.

Personally im a fan of coconut oil, gotta love those mct's.

Ruta try having a nose at biox power whey, i've been through most and it's either this or extreme pro 6 for where it counts.

Biox has it on taste, but recovery is better on the pro 6.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/220963029618?var=520070107597&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Nutritional Information Per Serving (35g)

Calories 130

Protein 27g

Carbs 3g

- sugars 2g

Fat 1.5g

- saturates, trans 0g

Sodium 50mg


----------



## fitrut

Dazzza said:


> End of the day so long as it works for you, who's to say otherwise.
> 
> Personally im a fan of coconut oil, gotta love those mct's.
> 
> Ruta try having a nose at biox power whey, i've been through most and it's either this or extreme pro 6 for where it counts.
> 
> Biox has it on taste, but recovery is better on the pro 6.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/220963029618?var=520070107597&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


this looks good and also low carbs, might get one once finish the one I have now


----------



## dipdabs

fitrut said:


> hey, you can ask anything you like, I wont get angry or upset or think you being rude etc. Steroids are bad for women and side effects like excessive hair growth on face, chest, deepened voice, severe acne and so on are irreversible, people say moderate doses of particular steroids wouldnt do much harm but I think it still affects. women have naturally occurring testosterone in their body and any significant increase can cause hormonal imbalance.
> 
> I already have hormonal imbalance caused by treatments and medications I had after serious head injury 15 years ago and any steroid use would make worse for me. never did any of this, I think this sport is all about health and beauty (talking about women, for men I think is OK, bigger-better, thats personal preferencies). I been doing weight training for over 13 years now and if Id be still skinny or overeight as started I guess should be questioning my training methods  I tried many weight loss products herbal/not herbal but those werent steroids. women that use steroids have their reasons for doing that, i think they either give up when they dont see results or simply want to be more muscular and novadays is way different as it was when i started doing weights - there was no internet or as much easily accessible information as it is now about it, while these days steroids easy accessible online.
> 
> I made many mistakes training and eating wise as I had no good guidance or support, I simply would copy big guys from the undegroud gym I trained at and learn what they eat and try on meself. you lucky as you can get good advice on this board about training, eating, supplements - use it for your own benefits and stay away of drugs, any sort


Thanks Ruta great to hear your take on it. I'm going to make a new journal later that isn't full of rubbish now I've decided I'd like to compete in the future. Be really great if you could pop in sometimes and let me know if you think I'm heading in the right direction! X


----------



## fitrut

Kaywoodham said:


> Thanks Ruta great to hear your take on it. I'm going to make a new journal later that isn't full of rubbish now I've decided I'd like to compete in the future. Be really great if you could pop in sometimes and let me know if you think I'm heading in the right direction! X


sure of course will do :thumb:


----------



## fitrut

sick today again, headache even worse, running nose, high fever, most likely flu and thats not what id want during the prep, I guess shouldve stayed at home yesterday, will have to skip legs today, very annoying :crying:


----------



## dtlv

fitrut said:


> sick today again, headache even worse, running nose, high fever, most likely flu and thats not what id want during the prep, I guess shouldve stayed at home yesterday, will have to skip legs today, very annoying :crying:


Nooo!!!! Not happy you have flu, that really sucks... probably is flu rather than a bad cold too due to the fever. 

Nothing really I can say other than don't overdo it and drag the whole thing out (mistake I used to keep making was to try and exercise out a flu - big mistake, might help with a cold but not flu), fluids high, lots of vitamin c and take any supp's you have to block cortisol (cortisol being a potent immunosuppresant).

Ginger root sliced and boiled into a tea is great for fever and aching if you drink a few cups a day... is also good for sore throats if you get that.

Try not to let it get to you though hon - just simply view the immediate task as getting healthy again as fast as possible... you'll be back on track in no time.


----------



## Sweat

fitrut said:


> sick today again, headache even worse, running nose, high fever, most likely flu and thats not what id want during the prep, I guess shouldve stayed at home yesterday, will have to skip legs today, very annoying :crying:


Sorry to hear your still feeling sh1tty, get well soon Ruta,


----------



## fitrut

Dtlv74 said:


> Nooo!!!! Not happy you have flu, that really sucks... probably is flu rather than a bad cold too due to the fever.
> 
> Nothing really I can say other than don't overdo it and drag the whole thing out (mistake I used to keep making was to try and exercise out a flu - big mistake, might help with a cold but not flu), fluids high, lots of vitamin c and take any supp's you have to block cortisol (cortisol being a potent immunosuppresant).
> 
> Ginger root sliced and boiled into a tea is great for fever and aching if you drink a few cups a day... is also good for sore throats if you get that.
> 
> Try not to let it get to you though hon - just simply view the immediate task as getting healthy again as fast as possible... you'll be back on track in no time.


yeah I know what you mean, now I start having difficulties breathing so not looking good, dont really want to go to gp because of this  already had 15g vitamin c, helps for a couple hours and then goes worse again, ridiculous really. yes took ginger root and honey which isnt good for dieting but probably should think how to get better first now.

thank you


----------



## BestBefore1989

Hope you feel better soon.

X


----------



## fitrut

BestBefore1989 said:


> Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> X


thank you :thumb: using many well known methods to get rid of this asap. laptop is brill invention-I dont need to lie down in bed and stare at the ceiling  still can do some work and networking


----------



## BestBefore1989

fitrut said:


> thank you :thumb: using many well known methods to get rid of this asap. laptop is brill invention-I dont need to lie down in bed and stare at the ceiling  still can do some work and networking


and its like a hot water-bottle on your lap


----------



## Keeks

Oh no!! Get well soon!!! x


----------



## eezy1

i used to rest my laptop on my lap but started feeling like i was roasting chestnuts


----------



## Dazza

Take it easy and rest up, really sucks i know but look at it this way when you do jump back in you can really make up for it coming from a rested state.

Goldenseal root can be helpful in speeding things up.

http://www.nutralegacy.com/blog/general-healthcare/top-10-goldenseal-root-healing-benefits/


----------



## fitrut

Keeks said:


> Oh no!! Get well soon!!! x


yes, not the best time to have time off :crying:

thank you


----------



## fitrut

eezy1 said:


> i used to rest my laptop on my lap but started feeling like i was roasting chestnuts


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Uriel

eezy1 said:


> i used to rest my laptop on my lap but started feeling like i was roasting chestnuts


up the dose - and roast ya peanuts lol


----------



## Rotsocks

Nothing worse than bieng under the weather/injured when you are trying to crack on.

Very Frustrating.

Hope you get well soon Ruta:thumb:


----------



## massmansteve

Just waiting game unforuantly Ruta, body will be back to fitness soon. Be positive as the mind of matter stuff can speed up your recovery...... i got scientific studies... hahah


----------



## fitrut

Rotsocks said:


> Nothing worse than bieng under the weather/injured when you are trying to crack on.
> 
> Very Frustrating.
> 
> Hope you get well soon Ruta:thumb:


yeah, feels like I sit and do nothing, and im actually do nothing, had like 5 naps today 

normally I rarely get sick and have very good immune system, have no idea whats got into me now

and wouldnt be that frustrating in winter time, now mid of July :scared:


----------



## massmansteve

July is winter here , its like 13 degree in Wales.

5naps a day whats that 25mg? haha


----------



## fitrut

massmansteve said:


> Just waiting game unforuantly Ruta, body will be back to fitness soon. Be positive as the mind of matter stuff can speed up your recovery...... i got scientific studies... hahah


yeah UK-M keeps me positive  and I love science so wheres my recovery :bounce:


----------



## fitrut

massmansteve said:


> July is winter here , its like 13 degree in Wales.
> 
> 5naps a day whats that 25mg? haha


I know the same in Bham, no summer this year.

I love naps, in big doses  normally i have no time for that but now im forced so Ill take it:lol:. my hands shaking like old ladys which is scary :huh:


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

eezy1 said:


> i used to rest my laptop on my lap but started feeling like i was roasting chestnuts


i actually burnt the tops of my legs playing online poker for 12 hours with my laptop sitting on me

that is all


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

fitrut said:


> yeah, feels like I sit and do nothing, and im actually do nothing, had like 5 naps today
> 
> normally I rarely get sick and have very good immune system, have no idea whats got into me now
> 
> and wouldnt be that frustrating in winter time, now mid of July :scared:


a few of my mates have colds and sore throats.its just not right this time of year.

get well soon:thumb:


----------



## massmansteve

lol i remember reading about some japanese guy burnt his manhood playing halo for 18hours on the laptop. lol sorry very off topic. but be careful ruta unless ur using your laptop to sweat out some definition LOL


----------



## fitrut

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> a few of my mates have colds and sore throats.its just not right this time of year.
> 
> get well soon:thumb:


yep somebody was very generous and share the virus

thank you :beer:


----------



## fitrut

massmansteve said:


> lol i remember reading about some japanese guy burnt his manhood playing halo for 18hours on the laptop. lol sorry very off topic. but be careful ruta unless ur using your laptop to sweat out some definition LOL


 :lol: :lol: never thought about it, maybe worth trying 

I have laptop cooling stand so should be fine


----------



## fitrut

another day in bed for me, ive got swine flu :crying: :crying:


----------



## Leigh

fitrut said:


> another day in bed for me, ive got swine flu :crying: :crying:


Aww, Ruta, sorry to hear. Hope you're being looked after.

Get better soon


----------



## dtlv

fitrut said:


> another day in bed for me, ive got swine flu :crying: :crying:


Had that, is seriously yucky... but is a chance to get sympathy from your sister at home, and lots of pampering from your boyfriend... my advice, take full advantage!  :lol:


----------



## fitrut

Dtlv74 said:


> Had that, is seriously yucky... but is a chance to get sympathy from your sister at home, and lots of pampering from your boyfriend... my advice, take full advantage!  :lol:


yeah I never had it, all shaky and can hear my own breathing and some weird tingling in heart area. yep sis helps alot and bf not coming over, dont want him to get it too  bad enough I have it


----------



## dtlv

fitrut said:


> yeah I never had it, all shaky and can hear my own breathing and some weird tingling in heart area. yep sis helps alot and bf not coming over, dont want him to get it too  bad enough I have it


awwwh, that's super considerate of you... if it was me ill I'd milk it for all I could get :lol:


----------



## Dazza

I think this mucky weather we've been having isn't helping, and it's always at the worst possible moment isn't.

Ruta any chance you can pass it onto me brother, he's been a numpty lately and id like to return the favour


----------



## fitrut

Dazzza said:


> I think this mucky weather we've been having isn't helping, and it's always at the worst possible moment isn't.
> 
> Ruta any chance you can pass it onto me brother, he's been a numpty lately and id like to return the favour


yeah i know, id love if somebody would take that from me 

spent another day in bed and doesnt seem to be getting any better


----------



## Sweat

fitrut said:


> yeah i know, id love if somebody would take that from me
> 
> spent another day in bed and doesnt seem to be getting any better


Sorry your still ill Ruta, hope feeling better soon and can hit the training again.


----------



## massmansteve

Feel good soon remember Arnold is waiting! To give you that big trophy


----------



## fitrut

massmansteve said:


> Feel good soon remember Arnold is waiting! To give you that big trophy


I know and I lost whole week of the prep :crying: last two days were disaster and today at least I can lift my head, hopefully will back to full training in couple days

wheres that trophy :lol:


----------



## massmansteve

Glad to hear it sounds like you been very I'll if you were a man you would need another two weeks off from work and gym hahahah


----------



## fitrut

massmansteve said:


> Glad to hear it sounds like you been very I'll if you were a man you would need another two weeks off from work and gym hahahah


Im still ill, no more high fever, but now have really bad cough and I think my lungs going bad. another two weeks for men, hehe i know what you mean :lol: cant wait go back to training otherwise this prep not gonna end well


----------



## Dazza

fitrut said:


> Im still ill, no more high fever, but now have really bad cough and I think my lungs going bad. another two weeks for men, hehe i know what you mean :lol: cant wait go back to training otherwise this prep not gonna end well


Try some lemsip with a spoon of honey, it'll work wonders for soothing your throat and knocking the bug for six.

At least you're heading in the right direction, that's the main thing.

I'll probably be bawling my eyes out as it's my first pct tomorrow, wish me luck or at least avoid me for a bit lol.


----------



## massmansteve

u can train with a cough but not a temp... gauge how u feel and get back in that gym hun.. unless you have a chest infection? any flem, wheezing, shortness of breath?

hang on ill get my stethoscope, beware its friggign cold mind lol


----------



## fitrut

massmansteve said:


> u can train with a cough but not a temp... gauge how u feel and get back in that gym hun.. unless you have a chest infection? any flem, wheezing, shortness of breath?
> 
> hang on ill get my stethoscope, beware its friggign cold mind lol


cough was really bad, couldnt stop it and also couldnt breath properly. had bf coming over, he did soda and eucalyptus oil mix vaporizer, did few breathing sessions and today way better, still have cough but not that bad. and most likely will do cardio session later in the evening. cant believe I lost whole week :crying:

haha doctor with a cold stethoscope :lol:


----------



## massmansteve

Gosh u really suffering . Get some ventolin to keep ur chest clear for cardio 

On some of your vids u do pullups with your legs resting on the crossbar of the machine is that to make it more like a row or reduce resistance as ur legs r so heavy  just curious


----------



## fitrut

massmansteve said:


> Gosh u really suffering . Get some ventolin to keep ur chest clear for cardio
> 
> On some of your vids u do pullups with your legs resting on the crossbar of the machine is that to make it more like a row or reduce resistance as ur legs r so heavy  just curious


this one? :






I get more mid-back working when legs supported otherwise it goes more on upper lats and also my fatty bum is quite heavy so Id do less  when it comes to pullups im weak


----------



## massmansteve

Yes that's the one , awesome I'm gonna give it a go I need more mid back thickness thanks for uploading at one look forward to some new DOMS

Have a good day- feel good it's sunny here


----------



## Dazza

fitrut said:


> this one? :
> 
> I get more mid-back working when legs supported otherwise it goes more on upper lats and also my fatty bum is quite heavy so Id do less  when it comes to pullups im weak


Now see i couldn't ever do something like that.

I can just imagine the crossover falling on top of me :lol:


----------



## fitrut

Dazzza said:


> Now see i couldn't ever do something like that.
> 
> I can just imagine the crossover falling on top of me :lol:


  or you falling off the crossover, you cant see that in the pic but its quite high but I can climb as a monkey so easy for me unless my hands would slip off and then no fun to land on the back


----------



## Uriel

Dazzza said:


> Now see i couldn't ever do something like that.
> 
> I can just imagine the crossover falling on top of me :lol:


i'd be more worried about spieying your ass in the mirror lol


----------



## fitrut

massmansteve said:


> Yes that's the one , awesome I'm gonna give it a go I need more mid back thickness thanks for uploading at one look forward to some new DOMS
> 
> Have a good day- feel good it's sunny here


its good I like ir, also can control every move so helps alot. need to do more new videos 

yeah feeling way better today, finally can continue my prep, short cardio session later :bounce: and tomorrow legs


----------



## fitrut

*Week 12 Diet Plan*

Meal 1

Table Spoon of Udos oil

5 Egg whites 1 Egg yolk

Half Avocado

Half piece of Rye Bread with Omega Spread

Coffee with half teaspoon cinnamon

Whole Grapefruit

Meal 2

22.5gr Hydro Protein and 15g Walnuts

Meal 3

100gr Steak (salt, pepper, parsley), 5 g Olive oil

100gr Broccoli

Meal 4

(pre-workout): 40gr oats + 10gr raisins

5gr L-Carnitine , 20gr Super pump, 5gr Creatine

(pre-cardio) 10gr BCAA 5gr L-glutamine

(post workout): 22.5gr Hydro Protein

Meal5

100gr Chicken, 40gr Brown Rice, 150gr Broccoli

Meal 6

Casein

Weekly Macros: Protein 41.2%, Carbs 24.2%, Fat 35.7%

daily kcal intake 1528

main update: not much to update  gained 1.3kg, very unhappy, all I had this whole week, chicken soups and protein drinks and teas with honey, no training so understandable results. getting back on track, starting today with cardio session of 45min later in the evening


----------



## Dazza

Uriel said:


> i'd be more worried about spieying your ass in the mirror lol


It'll take some mirror to show my ass off :lol:


----------



## Uriel

Dazzza said:


> It'll take some mirror to show my ass off :lol:


I like a circus one that makes me appear muscular lol

nice to see ruta back in action (climbimg like a chimp lol)


----------



## Dazza

Uriel said:


> nice to see ruta back in action (climbimg like a chimp lol)


You saying she's hairy :whistling:

Yeah i kinda have bad memories from the hall of mirrors :thumbdown:


----------



## fitrut

Uriel said:


> nice to see ruta back in action (climbimg like a chimp lol)


yep, have 12 weeks left and spend my days in bed 

like chimp indeed, we all from there, unless... you one of those who believe that man with a beard made us from dust :whistling:


----------



## Rotsocks

Good to hear you are feeing better and back on it Ruta:thumb:


----------



## fitrut

Rotsocks said:


> Good to hear you are feeing better and back on it Ruta:thumb:


 :thumb: thanx, might sound lame, but its so good to be healthy (or healthier then few days ago  )

todays Sunday, somehow i mixed days, legs day tomorrow. today cardio again only


----------



## Keeks

Glad ya feeling better hun! :thumb:


----------



## Sweat

Ey up Ruta, glad things are getting back on track!


----------



## fitrut

yes, thank you guys :thumb: feeling way better now, hope to do legs tomorrow and full recovery in few days


----------



## Leigh

So glad to hear you're up and about now Ruta


----------



## dtlv

fitrut said:


> :thumb: thanx, might sound lame, but its so good to be healthy (or healthier then few days ago  )
> 
> todays Sunday, somehow i mixed days, legs day tomorrow. today cardio again only


is a good thing to always be appreciative... helps people make the best of things I think. 

Great to see you back and ready to go again, and not a snotty nose in sight!


----------



## fitrut

Dtlv74 said:


> is a good thing to always be appreciative... helps people make the best of things I think.
> 
> Great to see you back and ready to go again, and not a snotty nose in sight!


I had very funny voice and was called granny  :lol:

now have so many things to do, not just for work but for prep too. just ordered flight tickets:bounce:


----------



## dtlv

Ruta's new name - "Granny Ruta" 

Flight tickets... I bet getting those makes it start to feel more exciting... I'd probably be uncontrollable and jumping about like an excited six year old on christmas morning :lol:


----------



## fitrut

Dtlv74 said:


> Ruta's new name - "Granny Ruta"
> 
> Flight tickets... I bet getting those makes it start to feel more exciting... I'd probably be uncontrollable and jumping about like an excited six year old on christmas morning :lol:


  i had really weird voice, now back to normal

yep 3 tickets for £300 not that bad, need to find apartments too, very excited exactly as on christmas morning  we have huge UK team going, 30 people I think


----------



## fitrut

35 min am cardio done, seems like things getting better today  legs later today :bounce:


----------



## dtlv

Wow thirty people, that's gonna be one fun trip... can imagine the plane full of bodybuilders all refusing the in flight meal because of sugars, sodium levels... :lol:

Glad the legs are ready for working again now, back to business as usual.


----------



## fitrut

Dtlv74 said:


> Wow thirty people, that's gonna be one fun trip... can imagine the plane full of bodybuilders all refusing the in flight meal because of sugars, sodium levels... :lol:
> 
> Glad the legs are ready for working again now, back to business as usual.


probably not all of them will be on the same plane but most likely will be one or two 

yep back on track now as condition not pleasing at all :mellow:


----------



## massmansteve

Hope the rest of prep goes to plan Ruta


----------



## fitrut

Yesterdays leg workout

*Deep low Squats* Empty bar 20kg 1 x 15 (warm up), 40kg 1 x 12, 50kg 1 x 10, 60kg 1 x 8, 70kg 1 x 8, 80kg 1 x 6, 90kg 1 x 4

*Hack machine "Good morning"* 20 kg 1 x 20, 40 kg 1 x 15, 60 kg 1 x 12, 70kg 1 x 10 all weights excluding weight of the machine itself, have no idea how much it weights unloaded

*Leg press* 40kg 1 x 15, 60kg 1 x 12, 80kg 1 x 12, 90kg 1 x 10, 100kg 1 x 8, 120 kg 1 x 6, 140kg 1 x 4, 150kg 1 x 2 all weights excluding weight of the leg press itself, have no idea how much it weights unloaded

*Fully bent legs extensions* 70lbs 1 x 12, 80lbs 1 x 10, 90lbs 1 x 68 100lbs 1 x 6, 110lbs 2 x 6

*Bent legs raises* (Laying on the stomach) 10lbs 1 x 20, 15lbs 2 x 15, 20lbs 1 x 15, 25lbs 1 x 10

*Cable Sidekicks* 5kg 1 x 10, 10kg 2 x 8, 15kg 1 x 8

*Cable Back kicks* 10kg 1 x 15, 15kg 2 x 12, 15kg 2 x 10

*Supported single leg sit ups* (to the side) 1 x 20, 2 x 15, 1 x 20

*Seated calfs* 25kg 3 x 15


----------



## fitrut

Preworkout meal 50gr oats, 20gr raisins, l-carnitine, superpump and creatine

Shoulders

Wide grip behind the neck smith machine press empty 1 x 10, 5kg 1 x 8, 10kg 1 x 6, 15kg 1 x 4, 3X12-15, 5kg 1 x 8

Front dumbbell raises 2.5kg 1 x 12, 6kg 1 x 8, 7kg 1x 6, 9kg 1 x 4

Lateral dumbbell raises (straight arms) 2.5kg 1 x 12, 6kg 1 x 8, 7kg 1x 6, 9kg 1 x 4

Dumbbell raises incline bench, straight arm 2.5kg 1 x 12, 6kg 2 x 8

Rear delts

Flat bench side laterals 2.5kg 1 x 12, 6kg 1 x 8, 7kg 2 x 6

Incline bench straight arm raises backwards 2.5kg 1 x 12, 6kg 1 x 8, 7kg 2 x 6

Rear delt machine 25kg 1 x 10, 30kg 1 x 6, 35kg 2 x 4

Flat bench side laterals bent arm 2.5kg 1 x 12, 6kg 1 x 8, 7kg 2 x 6

Post workout 10gr raisins, Hydro protein, creatine, vitamin E, A and C

now turkey, brown rice and broccoli, 4g vitamin c drink :bounce:


----------



## massmansteve

Those reverse cable cross rule fair play my upper pecs were totally isolated. ! Haven't tried the monkey movement yet heh

Keep the vids coming ruta x


----------



## fitrut

chilisi said:


> How are you finding the superpump? I was switching between that and BSN Explode, until I found DY Nox Pump. Amazing stuff.


I take superpump max, I think they no longer manufacture ''max'' version, not that much left tho so will have to find something else. I tried DY, strong like hell  i couldnt take whole sachet, thought my eyes gonna pop out  but it is good, especially on low carb days when have no energy whatsoever. you take whole sachet?


----------



## fitrut

massmansteve said:


> Those reverse cable cross rule fair play my upper pecs were totally isolated. ! Haven't tried the monkey movement yet heh
> 
> Keep the vids coming ruta x


haha monkey movement  my bf always comes up with some interesting exercises so I find people sometimes staring at me with a look in their eyes ''wthell shes doing there'' 

like this one, for rear delts, I have poor rear delts so need to work on details


----------



## fitrut

chilisi said:


> It is pretty potent. I'm using it to drag my **** through cross fit/warrior training. If I didn't have that before, I probably wouldn't make 10mins!


Im very sensitive to products like Nox pump or superpump, I drink coffee and also l-carnitine so half scoup of superpump is ok, more couldnt handle. but yes as long as it does job all good


----------



## fitrut

chilisi said:


> Looks pretty good. Have you tried rope face pulls?


nope, havent tried those, just googled it, looks good, def will give it ago


----------



## fitrut

chilisi said:


> Coffee and Nox pump!? That is mental lol
> 
> I've only tried it once or twice myself but seems very effective. Feels like it really isolates the rear delt.


I also drink one sugafree energy drink :whistling: so probably thats why im hyper hyper after superpump  run like crazy in the gym :lol:

I do few for rear delts but probably those not very effective so need to change a bit, will add this and will see how it goes :thumb:


----------



## Dazza

I personally would rate ds craze, but it might have you climbing the walls, it is great stuff mind.

Low stim wise, i've heard good things about man clout, but it's tricky to source seeing as it's from the us.

Actually ruta, have a nose here.

http://monstersupplements.com/store/p/5329/1/Gaspari-Superpump-MAX-160g---Fruit-Punch-BUY-ONE-GET-ONE-FREE.html


----------



## Sweat

Evening Ruta. I think your too harsh on yourself, your rear delts are not poor, based on the avi I would say they are really impressive actually.

We're are own worst judges I guess!


----------



## fitrut

chilisi said:


> Cool, let me know what you think.
> 
> Reverse bent over flye, with head rested on bench, always hit my rears hard as well.


like this or similar?






thats my weakest part so have to work more on it


----------



## fitrut

Dazzza said:


> I personally would rate ds craze, but it might have you climbing the walls, it is great stuff mind.
> 
> Low stim wise, i've heard good things about man clout, but it's tricky to source seeing as it's from the us.
> 
> Actually ruta, have a nose here.
> 
> http://monstersupplements.com/store/p/5329/1/Gaspari-Superpump-MAX-160g---Fruit-Punch-BUY-ONE-GET-ONE-FREE.html


yep thats the one I use at the moment, but I dont take full scoop as its too much  I like Gaspari supps, cant drink his probiotic protein now as it has bit too much kcals as for prep but offseason gonna buy more


----------



## fitrut

Sweat said:


> Evening Ruta. I think your too harsh on yourself, your rear delts are not poor, based on the avi I would say they are really impressive actually.
> 
> We're are own worst judges I guess!


thanks  I think I need more details there and I never happy with my condiition tho  that means more work need to be done


----------



## fitrut

chilisi said:


> Nearly....! you stand the other side of the bench facing it, bent over, core flexed, knees slightly bent, with your head resting on the top of the bench to keep your body from moving, so hopefully your rear delt does all the lifting.


yeah, I know what you talking about, I added those too and also going to change training method for shoulders as the heavy weights not working well for them-cant actually control weight properly as Im quite weak on shoulders so I think ill get back to 10-12 and lighter weights.


----------



## dtlv

My delts respond better to higher rep work too Ruta, and seem to benefit also from multiple exercises a high-ish volume of sets also... definitely go with what you know works, not got the time for messing about experimenting with things with the AC creeping up.

How you feeling about the symmetry issue you previously had with your shoulders? That looked to be pretty much resolved by the time you got on stage for the last show.


----------



## fitrut

Dtlv74 said:


> My delts respond better to higher rep work too Ruta, and seem to benefit also from multiple exercises a high-ish volume of sets also... definitely go with what you know works, not got the time for messing about experimenting with things with the AC creeping up.
> 
> How you feeling about the symmetry issue you previously had with your shoulders? That looked to be pretty much resolved by the time you got on stage for the last show.


yep same here, the heavy workouts seem were very good for legs and back, but smaller parts like shoulders, rear delts or arms not responding that well so gonna go back to high reps. will do heavy workouts for back and legs each other every 2 workouts. symetry problem sorted so Im happy about it but now have nice shape of side shoulders so rear shoulder parts look very empty, need to sort it out too


----------



## fitrut

*Back / Biceps day*

Pull ups (leg support) 4 x 8

Pulldowns wide grip (parallel grip) 32kg 1 x 12, 36kg 3 x 12

Seated cable rows 36kg 1 x 10, 40kg 3 x 10

One arm cable pulls - 5kg 4 x 12

Seated cable outer arm twist 5kg 4 x 12,

Lower back Hyperextensions 3 x 15 holding 5kg plate

Biceps

Cable curls 6kg 1 x 10, 7kg 1 x 12

Preacher dumbbell hammers curls 6kg 1 x 10, 7kg 1 x 12

Arnie curls 6kg 1 x 10, 9kg 1 x 12

More reps and more sets today, also did flexes after each set and stretches at the end of each group

Post workout 10gr raisins, Hydro protein, creatine, vitamin E, A and C and 35min cardio once back home


----------



## fitrut

am cardio done, chest and tricep later today


----------



## dtlv

fitrut said:


> yep same here, the heavy workouts seem were very good for legs and back, but smaller parts like shoulders, rear delts or arms not responding that well so gonna go back to high reps. will do heavy workouts for back and legs each other every 2 workouts. symetry problem sorted so Im happy about it but now have nice shape of side shoulders so rear shoulder parts look very empty, need to sort it out too


That describes how my body responds pretty much exactly too... gender differences aside I'd guess we have fairly similar genes and distributions of muscle fibre types etc.

Rotating heavy and lighter workouts is something I often do when training consistently and find a lot of benefit from it... not only does the resulting muscle seem to be denser and have more 'quality', but it's also more fun to mix things up that way I think... certainly helps keep it all interesting.

As for your rear delts, just had a look at some of your facebook pics again and you don't look to have that much of a problem there to me... only a little bit of work needed if anything at all.

You are definitely a perfectionist


----------



## MattGriff

Fatty Ruta have to tried facepulls?

While working on my rotor cuffs I incorporated these with high reps and have unintentionally built rather good rear delts from the movement as well.

I do them twice a week in my pressing sessions.


----------



## fitrut

Dtlv74 said:


> That describes how my body responds pretty much exactly too... gender differences aside I'd guess we have fairly similar genes and distributions of muscle fibre types etc.
> 
> Rotating heavy and lighter workouts is something I often do when training consistently and find a lot of benefit from it... not only does the resulting muscle seem to be denser and have more 'quality', but it's also more fun to mix things up that way I think... certainly helps keep it all interesting.
> 
> As for your rear delts, just had a look at some of your facebook pics again and you don't look to have that much of a problem there to me... only a little bit of work needed if anything at all.
> 
> You are definitely a perfectionist


yep it does, for last few weeks I did heavy workouts for my back and it did sore abit lower back because of heavy deadlifts, yesterday I did higher reps for the whole sessions and today my back in pain  so all good, this low-high rep workouts works very well as normally I wouldnt feel that much pain, so fed going to follow this during whole prep, only wont do very heavy in last few weeks but still have to reach that 

need to nail the condition as I am always ''too soft'' :mellow:


----------



## fitrut

MattGriff said:


> Fatty Ruta have to tried facepulls?
> 
> While working on my rotor cuffs I incorporated these with high reps and have unintentionally built rather good rear delts from the movement as well.
> 
> I do them twice a week in my pressing sessions.


no, Fatty will do them next week, today chest and triceps 

def will do and will see how it goes 

saw your pic with the tyre on fb btw, hardworker  :lol:


----------



## CharlieC25

Great read Ruta, subbed and hope to catch up with you at the finals this year  x


----------



## fitrut

CharlieC25 said:


> Great read Ruta, subbed and hope to catch up with you at the finals this year  x


hehey welcome, of course :thumb:


----------



## fitrut

Preworkout meal 50gr oats, 20gr raisins, l-carnitine, superpump and creatine

*Chest - Triceps*

Incline dumbbell press 15lbs 1 x 10, 20lbs 2 x 12, 25lbs 1 x 12

Reverse Crossovers 5kg 4 x 12

Dumbbell Pullovers 25lbs 1 x 10, 20lbs 3 x 10

Scull crushers 5kg 1 x 10, 10kg 3x 12

Cable rope extensions 15kg 4 x 12

Triceps dumbbell kick back 5kg 4 x 12

Outer triceps head cable extensions 5kg 4 x 12

Elbow hyper extensions of the bench 3 x 15

Post workout 10gr raisins, Hydro protein, creatine, vitamin E, A and C

High intensity workout again, been training this whole week under bf supervision, so now I know my major mistakes. tomorrow cardio only and sunday off (unless ill be up to some extra cardio  )


----------



## massmansteve

Sounds like your back on plan after your illness - good effort Ruta. Nice diet you have very balanced.


----------



## fitrut

massmansteve said:


> Sounds like your back on plan after your illness - good effort Ruta. Nice diet you have very balanced.


yep slowly getting back on track 

had cheat meal yesterday, ordered some chinese and watched olympics opening. my body reacts very funny to cheat meals, today I look like chipmunk :angry: I think time for some cardio :bounce:


----------



## massmansteve

All that MSG and sodium in Chinese that's why I stick to cury lol


----------



## fitrut

massmansteve said:


> All that MSG and sodium in Chinese that's why I stick to cury lol


my fav is sweet and sour chicken but I didnt eat this time as its way too much sugar and flour in those, I had beef in black sauce, prawn and mushrooms and squid in black sauce, bit of egg fried rice  not that much but you right they quite salty

curry sauce is bit too heavy for me


----------



## Uriel

fitrut said:


> today I look like chipmunk


get your BF make you have heluim and video you pmsl...i'd never get bored with that sh1t lol


----------



## fitrut

Uriel said:


> get your BF make you have heluim and video you pmsl...i'd never get bored with that sh1t lol


 :lol: :lol: and should I sing chipmunk song too?


----------



## fitrut

spent whole day watching olympics yesterday-gymnastics in the morning and judo in the afternoon, nice  30min high intensity cardio yesterday evening and the same today-pm cardio high intensity, noticed that high intensity works better for me compare to longer meduim intensity. again today - olympics whole day, basketball in the evening :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## BestBefore1989

fitrut said:


> :lol: :lol: and should I sing chipmunk song too?


I want to see that video

can you sew a little A onto your red bikini and wear a baseball cap :bounce:


----------



## PaulB

Hey Ruta, good to see youre feeling better now:thumb:


----------



## Uriel

fitrut said:


> :lol: :lol: and should I sing chipmunk song too?


yes baby - and make it on thr treadmill....in front of a packed gym on video or you are a light weight pmsl


----------



## fitrut

BestBefore1989 said:


> I want to see that video
> 
> can you sew a little A onto your red bikini and wear a baseball cap :bounce:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## fitrut

Uriel said:


> yes baby - and make it on thr treadmill....in front of a packed gym on video or you are a light weight pmsl


I wish I was lightweight  :crying: and about to hit a treadmill


----------



## fitrut

ANGLIK said:


> Hey Ruta, good to see youre feeling better now:thumb:


hey, thank you, feeling much better now  and good to be back on track


----------



## MattGriff

fitrut said:



> no, Fatty will do them next week, today chest and triceps
> 
> def will do and will see how it goes
> 
> saw your pic with the tyre on fb btw, hardworker  :lol:


Cheeky! Already did my training that night, my client just wanted some for his facebook - I'm not like you remmeber all posing pics and no athletic ability


----------



## fitrut

*Week 11 Diet Plan*

Major changes: taking off bread from breakfast and rice from meal 5, will have oatmeal before workout so should be ok carb wise. Also will split 6 meals into 7 or 8 so will have smaller gaps between each meal

*Meal 1*

Table Spoon of Udos oil

5 Egg whites 1 Egg yolk

Half Avocado

Coffee with half teaspoon cinnamon

Whole Grapefruit

*Meal 2*

22.5gr Hydro Protein and 15g Walnuts

*Meal 3*

100gr Steak (salt, pepper, parsley), 5 g Olive oil

100gr Broccoli

*Meal 4*

(pre-workout): 40gr oats + 10gr raisins

5gr L-Carnitine , 20gr Super pump, 5gr Creatine

(pre-cardio) 10gr BCAA 5gr L-glutamine

(post workout): 22.5gr Hydro Protein

*Meal5*

100gr Chicken, 150gr Broccoli

*Meal 6*

Casein

Daily Macros (no carb days): Protein 138.05g, Carbs 42.4g, Fat 51.4g daily kcal intake 1184

Daily Macros (carb days): Protein 145.15g, Carbs 75.5g, Fat 54.2g daily kcal intake 1370

Weekly macro: Protein 44.54%, Fat 37.42%, Carbs 18.04%


----------



## fitrut

MattGriff said:


> Cheeky! Already did my training that night, my client just wanted some for his facebook - I'm not like you remmeber all posing pics and no athletic ability


sure if you say so :tongue:

do you watch olympics? watched judo whole day yesterday and saturday and major surprise in lithuanian team-15 yo girl did european record and finished first in her heat, also best time in all heats and managed to beat last olympics champion, aaawe very amazing, finals tonight. not happy about basketball tho, been beaten by Argentina team


----------



## fitrut

weight is going down bit too slow I think, week 11 and Im still 63kg, have to push bit harder I think. will do high intensity 30min cardio am and 15min pm, today legs day :bounce:


----------



## PaulB

fitrut said:


> sure if you say so :tongue:
> 
> do you watch olympics? watched judo whole day yesterday and saturday and major surprise in lithuanian team-15 yo girl did european record and finished first in her heat, also best time in all heats and managed to beat last olympics champion, aaawe very amazing, finals tonight. not happy about basketball tho, been beaten by Argentina team


I watched the swimming Ruta. The Lithuanian girl did very well. Only 15 as well. I bet she can't believe it.


----------



## fitrut

ANGLIK said:


> I watched the swimming Ruta. The Lithuanian girl did very well. Only 15 as well. I bet she can't believe it.


yes, LT govn more focused on basketball and discus throwing, noone even paid attention to her, not talking about financing her, I bet she got no financial support. I was watching qualification swimming and commentators werent able to even name her, they were referring to her as ''green cap'' which I found very disrespectful knowing they have names in front of them, they were kept talking about 2 USA swimmers and in few min Ruta became hero of the whole event  will be a good watch tonight. oh and also lighweight boxing, also unknown did pretty well, so these new starts very exciting now


----------



## PaulB

The commentators did the same thing this morning. They didn't know the names of the Chinese girls. Hopefully Ruta will get some proper financial backing now. She's got a very good career ahead of her.


----------



## MattGriff

fitrut said:


> sure if you say so :tongue:
> 
> do you watch olympics? watched judo whole day yesterday and saturday and major surprise in lithuanian team-15 yo girl did european record and finished first in her heat, also best time in all heats and managed to beat last olympics champion, aaawe very amazing, finals tonight. not happy about basketball tho, been beaten by Argentina team


Yeah I saw that, awesome display. I was switching betwen Judo and Boxing for most of the day and got some weightlifting on the internet too.

I watched a bit of the basketball but I have kinda gone off it as a sport, and to lose to Argentina you should be ashamed


----------



## fitrut

MattGriff said:


> Yeah I saw that, awesome display. I was switching betwen Judo and Boxing for most of the day and got some weightlifting on the internet too.
> 
> I watched a bit of the basketball but I have kinda gone off it as a sport, and to lose to Argentina you should be ashamed


yeah was watching lightweights boxing too. you kidding  argentina won gold in 2004 and bronze in beijing 2008, strong team and both teams were playing quite well at the beginning but lithuania no longer has 3point shooter so not sure how well team gonna do this time.

im off to do my amazing 30min cardio now


----------



## fitrut

ANGLIK said:


> The commentators did the same thing this morning. They didn't know the names of the Chinese girls. Hopefully Ruta will get some proper financial backing now. She's got a very good career ahead of her.


aaaawe amazing, Ruta Meilutyte wins gold. shes going to do Women's 50m and 100m Freestyle on Wednesday and Thursday  was nearly running after hard legs session today so could see her go  nice one


----------



## fitrut

This week will do low intensity but high volume workouts, 4 sets x 12 reps lower weights, longer workouts as also will do flexes and stretches for each exercise

*Legs* yesterday

Deep low Squats Empty bar 20kg 1 x 15 (warm up), 40kg 4 x 12

Leg press 40kg 1 x 15, 80kg 4 x 12

Fully bent legs extensions 70lbs 1 x 15, 50lbs 4 x 12

Bent legs raises (Laying on the stomach) 15lbs 4 x 12

Cable Sidekicks 5kg 4 x 12

Cable Back kicks 10kg 4 x 12

Seated calfs 20kg 4 x 12

15min high intensity cardio


----------



## fitrut

figure assessment update, week 12 gained over kg due to sickness and no training, lost over kg during last week training so basically back where I was 2 weeks ago, which isnt very good, but at least going down










calliper measurements: going down nicely, noticeable changes abs and thighs area but have no idea whats happening with triceps  increased 2.8


----------



## Big Kris

Nice work!

The BF is coming down slowly but surely


----------



## Ems

Ruta, I've subbed - I've been doing loads of research for next year and saw a couple of clips with you at the UKBFF comps - WOW! There is such a difference in turnout depending on the day and competition. I was worried about nothing in terms of what would suit me best so will decide nearer to the date whether to do the UKBFF or the NABBA one as it doesn't make any difference.


----------



## fitrut

Big Kris said:


> Nice work!
> 
> The BF is coming down slowly but surely


thanks, yep as long as results visible im all happy (little bit  )


----------



## fitrut

Ems said:


> Ruta, I've subbed - I've been doing loads of research for next year and saw a couple of clips with you at the UKBFF comps - WOW! There is such a difference in turnout depending on the day and competition. I was worried about nothing in terms of what would suit me best so will decide nearer to the date whether to do the UKBFF or the NABBA one as it doesn't make any difference.


  welcome 

major difference between UKBFF and NABBA is no routine for Bodyfitness in UKBFF while ladies at NABBA have to do I think 90s (or 60s not sure) routine


----------



## dipdabs

Um do you have to do a routine for bikini? Kind of worrying about this part...


----------



## Keeks

Kaywoodham said:


> Um do you have to do a routine for bikini? Kind of worrying about this part...


No routine for bikini, but you have to do a T-walk. Basically, you walk from side to side of the stage with a turn at each side.


----------



## dipdabs

Keeks said:


> No routine for bikini, but you have to do a T-walk. Basically, you walk from side to side of the stage with a turn at each side.


Ah brilliant! I'm thrilled at that actually lol. Thanks keeks


----------



## Ems

Yes the routine does bother me slightly but know somebody who could help me put something together - it's only 60 - 90 seconds of trauma . I know it's what bothers bf the most and I think what has prevented him doing it sooner.


----------



## fitrut

Ems said:


> Yes the routine does bother me slightly but know somebody who could help me put something together - it's only 60 - 90 seconds of trauma . I know it's what bothers bf the most and I think what has prevented him doing it sooner.


its not that bad actually, id love if UKBFF would have bodyfitness routine, more interesting rather just doing only quarter turns


----------



## fitrut

yesterdays *Shoulders / Rear delts*

Preworkout meal 50gr oats, 20gr raisins, l-carnitine, BSN Hyper FX instead of superpump and creatine, had to reduce coffee as felt too hyper 

*Shoulders* the same as legs on Monday low intensity but high volume workouts, 4 sets x 12 reps lower weights

Wide grip behind the neck smith machine press empty 4 x 10-12

Front dumbbell raises 2.5kg 4 x 12

Lateral dumbbell raises (straight arms) 2.5kg 4 x 12

Dumbbell raises incline bench, straight arm 2.5kg 4 x 12

*Rear delts*

Flat bench side laterals 2.5kg 4 x 12

Flat bench side laterals bent arm 2.5kg 4 x 12

New exercise: Reverse Crossovers leaning forward 5kg 4 x 12

Flexes and stretches after each group

Post workout 10gr raisins, Hydro protein, creatine, vitamin E, A and C


----------



## fitrut

chilisi said:


> how are the rear delts today?


delts all ok, thank you but have right shoulder pain, damn rotator cuff, had some Fastum Gel, so its going down slowly. changed routine slightly and here you go, very weird pain. but bf says shoulders and rear delts getting better now and hes bit happier about my looks (for the reference hes never happy with my looks  ) but dropping fat too slow so taking some kcals off again


----------



## fitrut

chilisi said:


> That's great news he's noticing progress, shame on injury though. I'm suffering bad shin splits at the moment myself. Ice packs have been deployed!,


yeah, I always like constructive criticism and would never hear from him sugar coated story, even if sometimes sounds very harsh but important to know how in reality is.

oh no shin splits is horrible thing to have, how can you walk. hope youll get well soon.


----------



## Dazza

Take it easy with the rc, all too easy to bugger it up, been there done that.

Have a look at epharm joint force if it keeps acting up, this stuff has saved me on those occasions where i've overdone it.


----------



## fitrut

Dazzza said:


> Take it easy with the rc, all too easy to bugger it up, been there done that.
> 
> Have a look at epharm joint force if it keeps acting up, this stuff has saved me on those occasions where i've overdone it.


had bit of soreness few years ago and had few good physiotherapy sessions with Dorian Yates masseur and right shoulder was completely healed, still had bit of pain on left one as physiotherapy was so painful I actually stopped it, silly me. and now out of the blue, we changed training technique but actually never thought it going to cause that much pain afterwards

I think this might did, probably had to change technique abit or do more stretching






and this exercise does good job for my shoulder so either I have to train through the pain or spend more time on warm ups

ill check that that joint force stuff, thank you :thumb:


----------



## fitrut

chilisi said:


> At your stage of the game, sugar coated wouldn't cut it.
> 
> Shins are in bits. I've started warrior training, with lots of running, sprints involved. Where I'm top heavy, flat footed and haven't run in years, my shins are taking a good beating!
> 
> No pain no gain!?


yes exactly, no pain no gain


----------



## fitrut

Today Back and Biceps, shortly will hit the gym :bounce:

yesterday reviewed results from last week and previous week and compared them with last year prep, basically Im 2 weeks behind with weight and bodyfat levels, so changed diet, getting more strict now 

no longer eat yolks, bread, blueberries and jellys only on weekend, increased protein, reduced fat and carbs

meal plan looks like this now, will see how it goes


----------



## Ems

Hi Ruta - when it comes to ideal bodyweight range for competing did you find that more through trial and error when first competing?


----------



## fitrut

Ems said:


> Hi Ruta - when it comes to ideal bodyweight range for competing did you find that more through trial and error when first competing?


actually yes, every season I try something new especially if dont achieve results I expected so logging your meal plans, training routines basically everything even how you looked and felt like is every important. I tried various diets and still looking for that ideal one which works best. last season I had diet and training routine and stick to them with no changes at all and I know now it was a mistake-now I change things as I go depending on the looks.


----------



## Uriel

1236Kcal??

i'd hate to be a chick


----------



## fitrut

Uriel said:


> 1236Kcal??
> 
> i'd hate to be a chick


I eat 7 times a day so its not that bad as it looks


----------



## fitrut

60 min am cardio done, huge breakfast


----------



## massmansteve

Thought they were prawn crackers for a minute lol shame shame


----------



## fitrut

massmansteve said:


> Thought they were prawn crackers for a minute lol shame shame


 :lol: :lol: oh thats good idea, Ill cheat on my mind and pretend I eat prawn crackers  protein shake time :bounce:


----------



## Uriel

egg whites and cucumber............thank fuk for dnp pmsl

i'd at least have tobascoed the sh1t out of it lol


----------



## fitrut

Uriel said:


> egg whites and cucumber............thank fuk for dnp pmsl


Ill stick to whites and cucumber, I love my liver  :lol:


----------



## fitrut

easy shopping for me for next 11 weeks


----------



## Uriel

fitrut said:


> Ill stick to whites and cucumber, I love my liver  :lol:


mmmmm liver.......i'm hungry now, damn diets


----------



## fitrut

Uriel said:


> mmmmm liver.......i'm hungry now, damn diets


 :lol: i was about my own liver, thats why i stick to whites and cucumber rather dnp, but ... i do like chicken liver  with nice sauce and cheese  def having it whens diet done


----------



## Uriel

fitrut said:


> :lol: i was about my own liver, thats why i stick to whites and cucumber rather dnp, but ... i do like chicken liver  with nice sauce and cheese  def having it whens diet done


Ahhhhh you love THAT liverops:


----------



## fitrut

cardio only day today, just had egg whites, coffee and half grapefruit, will do first cardio session in about an hour, 60 min interval high-medium intensity


----------



## fitrut

pm cardio done pphew  feel like gonna puke  7 min meduim intensity walk - 20sec highest incline fastest level and then again 7 min medium intensity walk and so on, total 60 min. tomorrow no cardio, no cardio, whole rest day but will do some stretching

casein now and then bed :sleeping:


----------



## fitrut

jeeez week 10, time flies mg:










major changes replacing 2 hydro proteins with egg whites and cucumber meal as well as last meal-casein with egg whites and cucumber

breakfast and 60 min am cardio done, legs later in the evening :bounce:


----------



## CharlieC25

You are unbelievably organised with keeping records of everything Ruta, how do you measure your bf and water weight?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i love tables, charts and graphs.... OCD paradise!!!!


----------



## fitrut

CharlieC25 said:


> You are unbelievably organised with keeping records of everything Ruta, how do you measure your bf and water weight?


 :thumb:

I found it very helpful compare records from previous year and now, cant remember everything I done last year and what worked good for me, its very good for monitoring. at some point my weight was going down so well but I dont have record why and thats very annoying so this year decided (also had some good kick from bf  ) so I record everything as I go now. I measure bf % and water by scale and also I do additional bf % measuring using calliper


----------



## fitrut

Incredible Bulk said:


> i love tables, charts and graphs.... OCD paradise!!!!


 :lol: 

I have them everywhere: bathroom, kitchen living room on my desk on my pc on my phone, closer to the comps-shorter memory


----------



## Incredible Bulk

one reason i love fitday.com!!!


----------



## fitrut

Incredible Bulk said:


> one reason i love fitday.com!!!


looks interesting, def will have a look :thumb:


----------



## CharlieC25

Yeah I have some measurement details from last time I competed but nothing as fancy as excel and now I'm prepping again I wish I did!


----------



## dtlv

Incredible Bulk said:


> one reason i love fitday.com!!!


That's a cool display, very useful. Am like you, love the stats


----------



## dtlv

fitrut said:


> :lol:
> 
> I have them everywhere: bathroom, kitchen living room on my desk on my pc on my phone, closer to the comps-shorter memory


Haha, can imagine your home being full of charts, and we already know the kitchen is full of supplements... I feel for your sister hiding in a corner trying to escape it all. :lol:


----------



## fitrut

CharlieC25 said:


> Yeah I have some measurement details from last time I competed but nothing as fancy as excel and now I'm prepping again I wish I did!


my very first notes were very poor compare to todays, but now I update on weekly basis and also if notice something unusual or things that may affect condition, I make a note so next prep Ill know not to do the same mistakes. once you get that habit to update things as you go, it doesnt look very difficult or time consuming


----------



## fitrut

Dtlv74 said:


> That's a cool display, very useful. Am like you, love the stats


im engineer but I hate stats  but its damn useful stuff  all the tables and graphs make things read easier tho


----------



## fitrut

Dtlv74 said:


> Haha, can imagine your home being full of charts, and we already know the kitchen is full of supplements... I feel for your sister hiding in a corner trying to escape it all. :lol:


she used to it already  treadmill noise in the very early morning, hundreds of eggs, supps corner that gets bigger and bigger and of course charts :lol: she no longer surprised  and she helps me with calliper measurements so all good, I have support I need :bounce:


----------



## dtlv

fitrut said:


> she used to it already  treadmill noise in the very early morning, hundreds of eggs, supps corner that gets bigger and bigger and of course charts :lol: she no longer surprised  and she helps me with calliper measurements so all good, I have support I need :bounce:


Sounds like you have her well trained indeed  Am sharing with my sister too now, am working on slowly taking over the house for training in exactly the same way... a well trained sister is what every bodybuilder needs :laugh: :lol:


----------



## fitrut

Dtlv74 said:


> Sounds like you have her well trained indeed  Am sharing with my sister too now, am working on slowly taking over the house for training in exactly the same way... a well trained sister is what every bodybuilder needs :laugh: :lol:


haha yeah, Im a user  she was very chubby while ago and I kept telling her stop eating cr.a.p, she joined gym with me bbut still wasnt eating well, then I started dieting, she was too busy/or lazy with random cooking so started eating my diet meals and now lost over 10kg and now she says she cant bbelieve how bad she looked before  so now she cooks sometimes for me too. now need to learn how to make my bf cook for me as he never does :lol: he tells me to cook, bring him tea protein drinks do things etc and main reason ''ruta needs some daily activities to lose her chubbiness''


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Pmsl, I'm an engineer too so used to stats and figures!


----------



## fitrut

Incredible Bulk said:


> Pmsl, I'm an engineer too so used to stats and figures!


hehe colleague  what type of engineer are you? im civil-highways 

















me working hard


----------



## fitrut

Scale readings, lost 0.5kg, bf is very close to callipers bf measurements










Calliper readings










best loss on lower back and arms

I think time to do some pics, still fatty tho


----------



## MattGriff

Pics or your a hippo :thumb:


----------



## Leigh

Morning Ruta!

I love charts, lists and things. I find them very motivating and useful too.

I train with my sister and have slowly turned her attitude to food somewhat. She still likes her bread, pizza, junk etc but now notes what she's eating, portion sizes, food choices etc. Still some way to go but getting there.

She's stronger than me in the gym though I've trained longer and harder but just how it is, I suppose. Surely as we're sisters, I can't blame genetics but physically we're very different, hold fat differently etc Our proportions are completely opposite:crying: I keep hoping she might turn all serious, knuckle down and compete. Who knows? My fingers are crossed.


----------



## fitrut

MattGriff said:


> Pics or your a hippo :thumb:


Im still Hippo :crying: , leaner one tho


----------



## Uriel

yeah i can see you really working hard there - watching a guy place a beam on the road after a long ardious seat on a roller - pmsl you are even lazier than me


----------



## Uriel

btw - you need to grow into the high viz vest in the beam pic.....or doid that fit before the diet?:laugh:


----------



## fitrut

Leigh L said:


> Morning Ruta!
> 
> I love charts, lists and things. I find them very motivating and useful too.
> 
> I train with my sister and have slowly turned her attitude to food somewhat. She still likes her bread, pizza, junk etc but now notes what she's eating, portion sizes, food choices etc. Still some way to go but getting there.
> 
> She's stronger than me in the gym though I've trained longer and harder but just how it is, I suppose. Surely as we're sisters, I can't blame genetics but physically we're very different, hold fat differently etc Our proportions are completely opposite:crying: I keep hoping she might turn all serious, knuckle down and compete. Who knows? My fingers are crossed.


morning :bounce: yep its very useful and helps to monitor progress.

yeah thats the point with sisters most of them have different hobbies but at least you train together and thats nice, go together to local show, she might get more interested  my older sister not in sports at all, shes scientist bbut used to play volleyball at uni and now sometimes goes to the gym, I started doing weights with my brother, we're like buddies everywhere together, good times  now i live with youngster she also goes sometimes with me to the gym but not as often as I do but again she sees what I eat and she copies me, even takes vitamins daily without me telling her to do so


----------



## fitrut

Uriel said:


> yeah i can see you really working hard there - watching a guy place a beam on the road after a long ardious seat on a roller - pmsl you are even lazier than me


 :lol: :lol: I spent 6 months on the road in the rain and hot sun and decided enough research, lets move to the office, and do some '''hard'' work there


----------



## Incredible Bulk

fitrut said:


> hehe colleague  what type of engineer are you? im civil-highways
> 
> me working hard


design engineer for IT systems!

Dammit your job seems so much more cooler 

me working hard


----------



## Uriel

here is me hard at it - aero engineerins finest

View attachment 90981


----------



## Leigh

fitrut said:


> morning :bounce: yep its very useful and helps to monitor progress.
> 
> yeah thats the point with sisters most of them have different hobbies but at least you train together and thats nice, go together to local show, she might get more interested  my older sister not in sports at all, shes scientist bbut used to play volleyball at uni and now sometimes goes to the gym, I started doing weights with my brother, we're like buddies everywhere together, good times  now i live with youngster she also goes sometimes with me to the gym but not as often as I do but again she sees what I eat and she copies me, even takes vitamins daily without me telling her to do so


You've inspired your younger sister, Ruta!  Great relationship with your brother too. And are clearly very far from a hippo! (I'd offer to give Matt a slap for you ... but he scares me! :scared: :wink: )


----------



## fitrut

Leigh L said:


> You've inspired your younger sister, Ruta!  Great relationship with your brother too. And are clearly very far from a hippo! (I'd offer to give Matt a slap for you ... but he scares me! :scared: :wink: )


hes not scary at all, hes never angry and I call him ''baby face'' as he looks like big baby -cute face :lol: :lol:


----------



## fitrut

Incredible Bulk said:


> design engineer for IT systems!
> 
> Dammit your job seems so much more cooler
> 
> me working hard


haha some joy in the office


----------



## fitrut

Uriel said:


> here is me hard at it - aero engineerins finest
> 
> View attachment 90981


haha I def worked harder, id never lie down on the road  :lol: only on the roadside


----------



## fitrut

this week doing very high intensity, meduim volume, heavy weights  yesterday legs done, today-shoulders. shoulders will do high volume tho as them respond better to higher reps.

60min cardio done, another cardio session in the evening


----------



## apollo17

your are some of the best shoulders iv'e seen! mine tend to respond better to higher reps aswel, always to failure


----------



## fitrut

apollo17 said:


> your are some of the best shoulders iv'e seen! mine tend to respond better to higher reps aswel, always to failure


still need to work on details but yep getting there  had pain after last week training for few days and got scared I injured it but now all good, simply need to do more warmups and also more stretching


----------



## Uriel

fitrut said:


> haha I def worked harder, id never lie down on the road  :lol: only on the roadside


i err had fainted through exertion (if my boss looks in lol)


----------



## fitrut

ok shoulders done 

hippo shoot 










dirty mirror :whistling: chubiness rules :lol: will have short break and then pm cardio, high intensity interval treadmill run


----------



## PaulB

fitrut said:


> ok shoulders done
> 
> hippo shoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dirty mirror :whistling: chubiness rules :lol: will have short break and then pm cardio, high intensity interval treadmill run


Chubiness..stop it woman. You are looking greeeaaaat.


----------



## Uriel

skinny wee bugger - go eat some haggis lol


----------



## fitrut

ANGLIK said:


> Chubiness..stop it woman. You are looking greeeaaaat.


ruta enters the room and after 5 mins - her bum


----------



## fitrut

Uriel said:


> skinny wee bugger - go eat some haggis lol


nooo Im far from skinny, still cant see my abs-fatpack there, alot need to be done

just googled ''haggis'', that looks awful :lol: :lol: yak


----------



## Uriel

fitrut said:


> just googled ''haggis'', that looks* awful* :lol: :lol: yak


it IS Offal:lol:

how many weeks to show day?.........(just so i can turn up 2 days late to see your ass:lol


----------



## PaulB

fitrut said:


> ruta enters the room and after 5 mins - her bum


I better not make any comments about your bum except its very nice...: )


----------



## Uriel

ANGLIK said:


> I better not make any comments about your bum except its very nice...: )


so................ you're a bit creepy:lol:


----------



## fitrut

Uriel said:


> it IS *Offal* :lol:
> 
> how many weeks to show day?.........(just so i can turn up 2 days late to see your ass:lol


oh thats yak too 

week 10 now, cutting everything basically, no alcohol, no fruits no berries :no: 

need to make the ass smaller and rounder


----------



## dtlv

ANGLIK said:


> I better not make any comments about your bum except its very nice...: )


I'm brave enough to comment... if I'm out of line I know Ruta will put me in my place so it's all good - Ruta, you may not be in contest shape (yet) but you look great and have an awesome shape... including your "hippo" butt :lol:


----------



## Uriel

fitrut said:


> oh thats yak too
> 
> week 10 now, cutting everything basically, no alcohol, no fruits no berries :no:
> 
> need to make the ass smaller and rounder


i'm impressed with you language skills rut' picking up on the same sounding awful and offal....clever girl lol


----------



## Uriel

Dtlv74 said:


> I'm brave enough to comment... if I'm out of line I know Ruta will put me in my place so it's all good - Ruta, you may not be in contest shape (yet) but you look great and have an awesome shape... including your "hippo" butt :lol:


thats a terrible thing to say mate.............i saw a few hippos at Chester Zonn with wayy smaller asses lmfao


----------



## dtlv

Uriel said:


> thats a terrible thing to say mate.............i saw a few hippos at Chester Zonn with wayy smaller asses lmfao


Be careful mate... insult Ruta's butt and you may well find your house is suddenly in the path of a planned by-pass and is being demolished by an angry lithuanian girl behind the wheel of a bulldozer :lol:


----------



## fitrut

Uriel said:


> i'm impressed with you language skills rut' picking up on the same sounding awful and offal....clever girl lol


 :thumb: aawe nice compliment, made my day 

there were some days when i used to confuse ''ass'' with ''eyes''  :lol: said few times ''look at my blue ass, they dont lie''  oh well, good days :lol:


----------



## fitrut

Dtlv74 said:


> I'm brave enough to comment... if I'm out of line I know Ruta will put me in my place so it's all good - Ruta, you may not be in contest shape (yet) but you look great and have an awesome shape... including your "hippo" butt :lol:


you one brave man Det  yeah getting there slowly slowly

sure stop insulting hippos :lol:


----------



## Uriel

fitrut said:


> :thumb: aawe nice compliment, made my day
> 
> there were some days when i used to confuse ''ass'' with ''eyes''  :lol: said few times ''look at my blue ass, they dont lie''  oh well, good days :lol:


i actuall think its a testiment to you that you receve banter like a uk national.......very good english and colloquial skills


----------



## Uriel

repped....for tha huge bum lol


----------



## PaulB

Uriel said:


> so................ you're a bit creepy:lol:


Erm..yes.


----------



## fitrut

OK, pm cardio done, egg whites with cucumber smashed, bed time :bounce:


----------



## fitrut

cardio only day , am 60min cardio done, another session in the evening

no appetite and have no idea why, thought should be starving as on low kcal


----------



## fitrut

am cardio done, back and biceps today :bounce:


----------



## fitrut

*Back / Biceps day *

Pull ups (leg support) 4 x 12

Pulldowns wide grip (parallel grip) 32kg 1 x 10, 36kg 3 x12, 40kg

Seated cable rows 36kg 1 x 10, 40kg 3 x 12

One arm cable pulls - 5kg 1 x 10, 10kg 3 x 12

Seated cable outer arm twist 5kg 1 x 10, 10kg 2 x 8

Lower back Hyperextensions 3 x 15 holding 5kg plate

Biceps

Cable curls 6kg 1 x 10, 7kg 1 x 8, 9kg 2 x 6

Preacher dumbbell hammers curls 6kg 1 x 10, 7kg 1 x 8, 9kg 2 x 6

Arnie curls 6kg 1 x 10, 9kg 1 x 8, 10kg 2 x 6

Post workout 10gr raisins, Hydro protein, creatine, vitamin E, A and C

pm cardio soon


----------



## Uriel

jeezus H christ - a gerbil could curl more on a bicep......you need to up that to put on a gun show lady sleeves:lol:


----------



## Uriel

i'm guessing the 12 kg will be out soon, get the dust knocked off them


----------



## fitrut

Uriel said:


> jeezus H christ - a gerbil could curl more on a bicep......you need to up that to put on a gun show lady sleeves:lol:


I dont want to get big :huh: :huh: :lol: :lol:

im not that strong on arms so cant do 15-20kg, i prefer less but quality reps. and frankly huge bycep dont look good imo


----------



## fitrut

Uriel said:


> i'm guessing the 12 kg will be out soon, get the dust knocked off them


yeah you never know


----------



## Uriel

fitrut said:


> I dont want to get big :huh: :huh: :lol: :lol:
> 
> im not that strong on arms so cant do 15-20kg, i prefer less but quality reps. *and frankly huge bycep dont look good imo*


its ok baby....all the other natty's with tiny guns say the same thing...........lol....ha haa..

i'm only messing........pink dumbells from argos are 12kg though:whistling:

:laugh:


----------



## fitrut

Uriel said:


> its ok baby....all the other natty's with tiny guns say the same thing...........lol....ha haa..
> 
> i'm only messing........pink dumbells from argos are 12kg though:whistling:
> 
> :laugh:


I meant on girls/women 

met Gal Ferreira Yates today at the gym, shes doing contest in 4weeks, her arms and whole figure now bit smaller due her fit to usa standards but she looks amazing and she has smaller arms tho, looks very well but that i guess is up to personal preferences

as for men-bigger arms always better


----------



## fitrut

chilisi said:


> Can't say that fit. Lost all respect you now  lol


its not the size, its what you do with it  :lol:

and im not losing any probably eat too much :confused1:


----------



## fitrut

Preworkout meal 50gr oats, 20gr raisins, l-carnitine, superpump and creatine

*Chest - Triceps*

Incline dumbbell press 15lbs 1 x 10, 20lbs 1 x 8, 25lbs 2 x 8

Reverse Crossovers 5kg 1 x 10, 10kg 2 x 8, 15kg 1 x 4

Dumbbell Pullovers 20lbs 1 x 10, 25lbs 1 x 8, 30lbs 2 x 6

Triceps

Close grip bench press 20kg 1 x 10, 25kg 2 x 8, 30kg 1 x 4

Cable rope extensions 15kg 1 x 10, 20kg 2 x 8, 25kg 1 x 4, 30kg 1 x 4

Triceps dumbbell kick back 5kg 1 x 10, 6kg 2 x 8, 8kg 1 x 4

Elbow hyper extensions of the bench 3 x 15

Cardio cycling 20min, medium intensity

Post workout 10gr raisins, Hydro protein, creatine, vitamin E, A and C

might be panicking too early but my weight simply stopped going down, I guess need to boost metabolism. eat carbs only twice a week, other meals egg whites with cucumber, chicken meals with broccoli and hydro protein after workout, something not right :crying:


----------



## eezy1

fitrut said:


> I dont want to get big :huh: :huh: :lol: :lol:
> 
> im not that strong on arms so cant do 15-20kg, i prefer less but quality reps. and frankly huge bycep dont look good imo


they look good on me


----------



## fitrut

eezy1 said:


> they look good on me


I believe you :whistling:


----------



## CharlieC25

Weight might not be going down but are you leaning out? My weight is dropping sooooooooo slowly but I am seeming to tighten up, what does your mirror say?

Do you do cheat meals? Maybe that might help? X


----------



## fitrut

CharlieC25 said:


> Weight might not be going down but are you leaning out? My weight is dropping sooooooooo slowly but I am seeming to tighten up, what does your mirror say?
> 
> Do you do cheat meals? Maybe that might help? X


yeah thats the point, I look way leaner but scale show the same weight and today even more for few days in a row now. I know I shouldnt be sticking to scale that much but those were some sort of mark and once it was going down i thought all good.

no i dont do cheat meals as I still have alot to lose, bit concerned them make it all worse


----------



## fitrut

9 weeks update

not much to update really, wasnt a very good week, the same diet, same training but weight simply stopped dropping. trying not to panic but not very happy here. will do calliper measurements in the evening to see bf levels, legs day today :bounce:


----------



## Ems

Feel for you with the weight not dropping bit - I think we (*women) rely on the scale too much to tell us everything is ok - I would imagine because of the level of the competition your under quite a lot of stress, I'm saying that purely because that's exactly what I would be like and panicking none stop! I bet you look fantastic, how were the bf measurements?


----------



## fitrut

Ems said:


> Feel for you with the weight not dropping bit - I think we (*women) rely on the scale too much to tell us everything is ok - I would imagine because of the level of the competition your under quite a lot of stress, I'm saying that purely because that's exactly what I would be like and panicking none stop! I bet you look fantastic, how were the bf measurements?


I try to stay as calm as possible really  well I check my weight every morning and last week was up-down-up down every day which is crazy, offseason my scale covered in dust  :lol: but now its good to check how im doing but as you say shouldnt rely too much on them. judging by mirror im leaner now and abs start showing now so its good sign, I hold loads of water though most likely due hormones but as my bf says if theres water-theres fat too, so all need to do keep training and worry less. bf% according calliper slightly decreased, will upload images bit later and will do few pics at the end of this week so then will see


----------



## Ems

I would be in a corner rocking backwards and forwards LOL. That's fab news about the abs coming through and really goes to show you are leaning up! The day I'll know I've made it is when I've got abs lol. You are doing great, and you will look amazing on stage, it's such a fantastic opportunity.


----------



## fitrut

Ems said:


> I would be in a corner rocking backwards and forwards LOL. That's fab news about the abs coming through and really goes to show you are leaning up! The day I'll know I've made it is when I've got abs lol. You are doing great, and you will look amazing on stage, it's such a fantastic opportunity.


 

slowly but showing off so that good finally


----------



## fitrut

week 10-9 scale measurement

weight loss 0, bf% and water increase










calliper










slight loss on each part, so not bad, bf % according calliper 15% still quite fatty


----------



## Irish Beast

fitrut said:


> week 10-9 scale measurement
> 
> weight loss 0, bf% and water increase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calliper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slight loss on each part, so not bad, bf % according calliper 15% still quite fatty


My brain hurts reading that!

Glad things are working out Rutty


----------



## fitrut

Irish Beast said:


> My brain hurts reading that!
> 
> Glad things are working out Rutty


its actually very easy peasy lemon squeezy 

apparently hard work pays off :thumb: but i think i need to work harder  :lol:


----------



## Irish Beast

fitrut said:


> its actually very easy peasy lemon squeezy
> 
> apparently hard work pays off :thumb: but i think i need to work harder  :lol:


I'm very hungover and cranky today! Can you please post simplified versions specially for me!


----------



## fitrut

*Shoulders / Rear delts* done yeterday

Preworkout meal 50gr oats, 20gr raisins, l-carnitine, superpump and creatine

*Shoulders*

Wide grip behind the neck smith machine press empty 1 x 10, 5kg 1 x 8, 10kg 1 x 6, 15kg 1 x 4, 3X12-15, 5kg 1 x 8

Front dumbbell raises 2.5kg 1 x 12, 6kg 1 x 8, 7kg 1x 6, 9kg 1 x 4

Lateral dumbbell raises (straight arms) 2.5kg 1 x 12, 6kg 1 x 8, 7kg 1x 6, 9kg 1 x 4

Dumbbell raises incline bench, straight arm 2.5kg 1 x 12, 6kg 2 x 8

*Rear delts*

Flat bench side laterals 2.5kg 1 x 12, 6kg 1 x 8, 7kg 2 x 6

Incline bench straight arm raises backwards 2.5kg 1 x 12, 6kg 1 x 8, 7kg 2 x 6

New exercise Crossovers straight arm side laterals 5kg 4 x 10 (each arm)

Flat bench side laterals bent arm 2.5kg 1 x 12, 6kg 1 x 8, 7kg 2 x 6

Post workout 10gr raisins, Hydro protein, creatine, vitamin E, A and C

today gym off, cardio only day


----------



## fitrut

Irish Beast said:


> I'm very hungover and cranky today! Can you please post simplified versions specially for me!


   have some coffee with honey and banana, should help with hangover and watch couple series of Daily show for crankiness :lol:

due to my poor language skills I don't have the ability to express myself in a more sophisticated manner so this is simplified version


----------



## Irish Beast

fitrut said:


> * have some coffee with honey and banana,* should help with hangover and watch couple series of Daily show for crankiness :lol:
> 
> due to my poor language skills I don't have the ability to express myself in a more sophisticated manner so this is simplified version


That sounds absolutely disgusting! Why do you take pleasure in trying to torture me


----------



## fitrut

Irish Beast said:


> That sounds absolutely disgusting! Why do you take pleasure in trying to torture me


that sounds like heaven to me 

Coffee help with the nausea and honey instead of sugar is better as fructose is absorbed quicker than the sucrose in regular white sugar. Bananas good for potassium, which is one of the things you lose lots of when you drink. also high in magnesium which can help relax those pounding blood vessels causing that hangover headache.

OR peanut butter, honey and banana sandwich on white bread.


----------



## Irish Beast

I used to love Fructose when I actually cared about looking good!

Cant drink coffee at all. Even another beer isnt really helping! I just want to sit in a corner and cry!


----------



## fitrut

ready for the day


----------



## dipdabs

What's the white stuff on your breakfast plate? I can't see on my phone! I hope one day I can prepare myself daily like this


----------



## fitrut

Kaywoodham said:


> What's the white stuff on your breakfast plate? I can't see on my phone! I hope one day I can prepare myself daily like this


thats egg whites, bunch of them as 10 cut in half and cucumber


----------



## dipdabs

fitrut said:


> thats egg whites, bunch of them as 10 cut in half and cucumber


Ah I see! Nice to know what my options are for next year lol. Looking gorgeous in your new avi Ruta!


----------



## Irish Beast

They look more like prawn crackers!


----------



## fitrut

Kaywoodham said:


> Ah I see! Nice to know what my options are for next year lol. Looking gorgeous in your new avi Ruta!


when you get closer to the contest not much of variety you have really  thanx, thats from last year,if I reach the same condition as then, will be chuffed to bits


----------



## dipdabs

fitrut said:


> when you get closer to the contest not much of variety you have really  thanx, thats from last year,if I reach the same condition as then, will be chuffed to bits


I'm sure u will with all the hard work you are putting in! Can't wait til the days everyone is competing on here be exciting to see how u all do!


----------



## fitrut

Irish Beast said:


> They look more like prawn crackers!


hehe someone already told this, but them dont taste like crackers at all, start getting gag reflex of them already :sad:


----------



## fitrut

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm sure u will with all the hard work you are putting in! Can't wait til the days everyone is competing on here be exciting to see how u all do!


 :thumb: true, fun time not far, some fine physiques on here and more to come i believe


----------



## Irish Beast

fitrut said:


> hehe someone already told this, but them dont taste like crackers at all, start getting gag reflex of them already :sad:


Maybe you should try the liquid egg whites? I absolutely detest eggs. They are my kryptonite!

You are seriously dedicated Rutty. Hope you nail it on competition day


----------



## fitrut

Irish Beast said:


> Maybe you should try the liquid egg whites? I absolutely detest eggs. They are my kryptonite!
> 
> You are seriously dedicated Rutty. Hope you nail it on competition day


my stomach doesnt like them  so for me either boiled or fried, i also used to do egg whites-green beans omelette, might will do it again for a change


----------



## fitrut

chilisi said:


> Your delts are looking fantastic in your new Avi.
> 
> Will you be bringing a bigger physique this time?


thank you  my top look ok size wise, need it for legs and of course conditioning as main feedback I had last year ''need more hardness''


----------



## MattGriff

fitrut said:


> thank you  my top look ok size wise, need it for legs and of course conditioning as main feedback I had last year ''need more hardness''


Squat till you drop! Legs sorted!


----------



## fitrut

MattGriff said:


> Squat till you drop! Legs sorted!


I do religiously :blush:


----------



## fitrut

chilisi said:


> Will be good to see finished result.


and will be good if they will be good


----------



## fitrut




----------



## iron manc

fitrut said:


> :thumb: true, fun time not far, some fine physiques on here and more to come i believe


For sure love watch this space...


----------



## fitrut

iron manc said:


> For sure love watch this space...


thanks

coincidence, me too


----------



## fitrut

couple of pics, week 9


----------



## dtlv

starting to look nice and lean there Ruta, nice abs!


----------



## fitrut

Dtlv74 said:


> starting to look nice and lean there Ruta, nice abs!


yep thanks, still long way to go but at least getting leaner


----------



## Rykard

you are looking a lot better than you made out in your posts.. :thumb:


----------



## Ems

OMG................I'm going out for a long run which will take about 6 months! Seriously Ruta, looking great.....very motivational for me too.


----------



## Rykard

Ems said:


> OMG................I'm going out for a long run which will take about 6 months!


6 months???? be 24 for me :-(


----------



## fitrut

Rykard said:


> you are looking a lot better than you made out in your posts.. :thumb:


eeerhm really?   there going to be many amazing physiques at the show so have to be tough with myself otherwise will put my PT and myself in big shame


----------



## Ems

Rykard said:


> 6 months???? be 24 for me :-(


To be fair I was being optimistic lol :blink:


----------



## fitrut

Ems said:


> OMG................I'm going out for a long run which will take about 6 months! Seriously Ruta, looking great.....very motivational for me too.


aawe thank you, its very nice of you to say so 

and of course thank you all for the support :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

fitrut said:


> couple of pics, week 9


WOW where have you gone?? you look amazing! well done

x


----------



## fitrut

Jay.32 said:


> WOW where have you gone?? you look amazing! well done
> 
> x


im still here  for the next 9 weeks and then will go for deserved holiday  :bounce:

thank you


----------



## Jay.32

Its clear to say... you know and understand how your body works and responds. :thumbup1:


----------



## Irish Beast

Oh oh , my I

Where did you get those gorgeous pink bottoms


----------



## fitrut

Irish Beast said:


> Oh oh , my I
> 
> Where did you get those gorgeous pink bottoms


 

thats my fav home pants


----------



## fitrut

Preworkout meal 50gr oats, 20gr raisins, l-carnitine, superpump and creatine

*Chest - Triceps* done

Incline dumbbell press 15lbs 1 x 10, 20lbs 1 x 8, 25lbs 2 x 8

Reverse Crossovers 5kg 1 x 10, 10kg 2 x 8, 15kg 1 x 4

Dumbbell Pullovers 20lbs 1 x 10, 25lbs 1 x 8, 30lbs 2 x 6

Close grip bench press 20kg 1 x 10, 25kg 2 x 8, 30kg 1 x 4

Scull crushers 20kg 3 x 15

Cable rope extensions 15kg 1 x 10, 20kg 2 x 8, 25kg 1 x 4, 30kg 1 x 4

Triceps dumbbell kick back 5kg 1 x 10, 6kg 2 x 8, 8kg 1 x 4

Elbow hyper extensions of the bench 3 x 15

Upper and lower abs, each 3x 25

Post workout 10gr raisins, Hydro protein, creatine, vitamin E, A and C


----------



## Keeks

Looking fab hun!! :thumb:


----------



## Irish Beast

fitrut said:


> thats my fav home pants


Mine are similar only greyer and a little bit bigger around the waist! They have no girly writing on them but I am sure that can be arranged as I have a pretty boring weekend ahead. My friend is coming over tomorrow to clean my house and cook for me. I can add that t her list of chores!


----------



## fitrut

Keeks said:


> Looking fab hun!! :thumb:


thank you :beer: x


----------



## fitrut

Irish Beast said:


> Mine are similar only greyer and a little bit bigger around the waist! They have no girly writing on them but I am sure that can be arranged as I have a pretty boring weekend ahead. My friend is coming over tomorrow to clean my house and cook for me. I can add that t her list of chores!


mine was pretty wide some weeks ago 

good for some, no one cooks or cleans for me :crying:

watch them movies I sent you links, will have some quality time on weekend 

for me is more training, bit of shopping and then .... training again :lol:


----------



## Irish Beast

fitrut said:


> mine was pretty wide some weeks ago
> 
> *good for some, no one cooks or cleans for me * :crying:
> 
> watch them movies I sent you links, will have some quality time on weekend
> 
> for me is more training, bit of shopping and then .... training again :lol:


Its only cos Ive been moaning all week. ive downloaded Big nothing and have very high expectations of it!

Just out of interest how whats youd carb and total cals intake on the final 2/3 weeks leading up to a comp. Sorry for putting training stuff in here!


----------



## fitrut

Irish Beast said:


> Its only cos Ive been moaning all week. ive downloaded Big nothing and have very high expectations of it!
> 
> Just out of interest how whats youd carb and total cals intake on the final 2/3 weeks leading up to a comp. Sorry for putting training stuff in here!


well I hope youll enjoy it, its great movie, I found it funny 

that most likely will be 30g on no carb day and 78g carb days. I eat now twice a week oatmeal and thats all carbs I have, also few raisins before and after workouts. thats quite low but it works best for me.


----------



## Irish Beast

Ta - I don't know much about female diets, of females for that matter  but even to me it doesn't seem like much food. Obviously working for you though so well done I'm going to try really low carbs in a few months time. I reckon I will have more energy as although I love them they just make me sluggish and sleepy. being from Ireland I used used to having my plate piled high with potatoes but they just KO me! I know a few people who say they feel loads better without the carbs but Ive never really had a desire to cut them out. My last DNP blast yielded very disappointing results compared to the first few and I think carbs are to blame. Do you feel better on low carbs? Does it make you irritable as well?


----------



## fitrut

Irish Beast said:


> Ta - I don't know much about female diets, of females for that matter  but even to me it doesn't seem like much food. Obviously working for you though so well done I'm going to try really low carbs in a few months time. I reckon I will have more energy as although I love them they just make me sluggish and sleepy. being from Ireland I used used to having my plate piled high with potatoes but they just KO me! I know a few people who say they feel loads better without the carbs but Ive never really had a desire to cut them out. My last DNP blast yielded very disappointing results compared to the first few and I think carbs are to blame. Do you feel better on low carbs? Does it make you irritable as well?


yeah i know what you mean, lithuania potato and pork country  grew up eating loads of potato and most national dishes from potato or floury dishes like pancakes or dumplings. and i love them, i eat sometimes but cant eat too much tho as weight goes up crazy. I feel better on low carb and now used to these eating habits so it doesnt affect moods and dont have cravings, simply being bit tired of very active routine makes me irritable


----------



## Irish Beast

fitrut said:


> yeah i know what you mean,* lithuania potato and pork country*  grew up eating loads of potato and most national dishes from potato or floury dishes like pancakes or dumplings. and i love them, i eat sometimes but cant eat too much tho as weight goes up crazy. I feel better on low carb and now used to these eating habits so it doesnt affect moods and dont have cravings, simply being bit tired of very active routine makes me irritable


Its crazy isn't it. My Dad's side of the family were from a farming background and I used to spend a lot of time there. Anyway twice a day between the family we we eat about half a cow and 50 big potatoes. Was crazy thinking back. I guess it was easy when it was in plentiful supply within 100 years. I wish I could get meat that nice now without paying a small fortune for it. I also wish I had taken up bodtbuilding then, would have been huge!. Mind you I would have probably been shot and ate at a meal time!

Cheers for the responses R :


----------



## fitrut

week 8 update,

scale readings, weight slightly going down, bf 15.7%










calliper readings later today

no training today, complete rest :bounce:


----------



## dtlv

A good week Ruta - muscle mass up slightly but bodyfat, water and total weight down a little... you must be pleased after stalling slightly the previous week


----------



## fitrut

Dtlv74 said:


> A good week Ruta - muscle mass up slightly but bodyfat, water and total weight down a little... you must be pleased after stalling slightly the previous week


actually yeah, as long as muscle mass not going down all good, im happy but still holding loads of water and still quite fat especially arms, whats up with that : D


----------



## dtlv

fitrut said:


> actually yeah, as long as muscle mass not going down all good, im happy but still holding loads of water and still quite fat especially arms, whats up with that : D


Still eight weeks to go... be patient and the water will drop off... is not like you are scoffing down loads of sugar or sodium and it's a big problem... more like Ruta being a perfectionist :tongue: !

When you get close to the final week or two, do you pay much attention to potassium/sodium balance? That's normally a cause of holding water, if either one is too high.


----------



## fitrut

will do pics weekly, every Sunday

week 8


----------



## dtlv

fitrut said:


> will do pics weekly, every Sunday
> 
> week 8


Looking great, and well on target for eight weeks Ruta  ... can still see the scar on your shin from your fight with the plant pot though :lol:


----------



## fitrut

Dtlv74 said:


> Still eight weeks to go... be patient and the water will drop off... is not like you are scoffing down loads of sugar or sodium and it's a big problem... more like Ruta being a perfectionist :tongue: !
> 
> When you get close to the final week or two, do you pay much attention to potassium/sodium balance? That's normally a cause of holding water, if either one is too high.


yeah I know  I still eat bit of salt but obviously will reduce it and especially in last couple of weeks


----------



## dtlv

fitrut said:


> yeah I know  I still eat bit of salt but obviously will reduce it and especially in last couple of weeks


You know what you are doing and am sure you've got the balance sorted for your body anyway, but generally is sensible to avoid dropping sodium too low without also keeping potassium in check, as that can also lead to holding water... is the ratio that matters most.


----------



## fitrut

Dtlv74 said:


> Looking great, and well on target for eight weeks Ruta  ... can still see the scar on your shin from your fight with the plant pot though :lol:


yeah thats one ugly scar and its been over a year since then but still visible :blush:


----------



## dtlv

fitrut said:


> yeah thats one ugly scar and its been over a year since then but still visible :blush:


Am teasing really... can see it but I had to look as it's not immediately obvious... kind of mean of me really, deliberately looking for the scar just so I could tease you! :ban:


----------



## fitrut

Dtlv74 said:


> Am teasing really... can see it but I had to look as it's not immediately obvious... kind of mean of me really, deliberately looking for the scar just so I could tease you! :ban:


 :lol:  ill cover it with tan just fine, finally found good one that suits well me, will start going for sunbeds again to get some color as now im white like oaty poop


----------



## fitrut

chilisi said:


> Ever used melanotan?


yeah, used nasal spray some time ago but they discontinue manufac it so have to use regular one, not a fan of needles but it works great


----------



## fitrut

all the fun begins now 

week 8 - 7 diet, major changes- switching to fish, all chicken meals replace with cod and put bit of wheat bran with oats to get more fiber


----------



## dtlv

fitrut said:


> :lol:  ill cover it with tan just fine, finally found good one that suits well me, will start going for sunbeds again to get some color as now im white like oaty poop


Not white like oaty poop... 'pale and mysterious' 



fitrut said:


> all the fun begins now
> 
> week 8 - 7 diet, major changes- switching to fish, all chicken meals replace with cod and put bit of wheat bran with oats to get more fiber


Diet getting serious now I see... seven weeks of little variety, this is where real will power and determination comes in, in the face of all the restrictions - but that's always been one of your strong points I think, keeping at it when it gets difficult. :thumbup1:


----------



## fitrut

Dtlv74 said:


> Not white like oaty poop... 'pale and mysterious'
> 
> Diet getting serious now I see... seven weeks of little variety, this is where real will power and determination comes in, in the face of all the restrictions - but that's always been one of your strong points I think, keeping at it when it gets difficult. :thumbup1:


'pale and mysterious' :lol: :lol:

yep need some serious cutting to do  if I drop ~5% bf in next 8 weeks without losing muscle I gained so far, goal reached


----------



## fitrut

Training this week: very high intensity and volume, will do heavy weights with slow negatives and forced reps, legs today :bounce: will leave the same exercises all the way until the end but will change intensity every week.


----------



## CharlieC25

Looking great in your pics hun, leaning up nicely


----------



## fitrut

chilisi said:


> Shame your not a fan, as it's brilliant stuff.


I like melanotan, dont like needles


----------



## fitrut

CharlieC25 said:


> Looking great in your pics hun, leaning up nicely


thank you :thumb: yep bit happier now as finally can see some progress


----------



## mal

looking the biz.


----------



## fitrut

mal said:


> looking the biz.


----------



## fitrut

Legs done

*Deep low Squats* 2 acclimation sets 30 kg 2 x 10, 80kg 2 x 8

*"Good morning"* 2 acclimation sets 20 kg 2 x 10, 40kg 2 x 8

*Fully bent legs extensions* 2 acclimation sets 70lbs 1 x 10, 80lbs 1 x 10, 100lbs 1 x 6, 120lbs 1 x 6

*Bent legs raises* (Laying on the stomach) 2 acclimation sets 20lbs 2 x 10, 40lbs 2 x 8

*Supported single leg sit ups* (to the side) 4 x 8

*Lunges Smith machine* 2 acclimation sets 20 kg 2 x 10, 30kg 2 x 8

*Cable Sidekicks* 2 acclimation sets 5kg 2 x 10, 15kg 2 x 8,

*Cable Back kick*s 2 acclimation sets 5kg 2 x 10, 10kg 2 x 6,

*Seated calfs* 2 acclimation sets 25kg 2 x 10, 30kg 2 x 8

Upper and lower abs, 4x 25

Post workout Cod and broccoli

Pm cardio later on


----------



## fitrut

week 8 calliper measurement










half way of the prep, 21.3 % week 15 and now 14.5 % week 8, loss of 6.8 % in 7 weeks not bad  :bounce:


----------



## MattGriff

I see the usual high volume training is there - did you ensure you stretched for 'cuts' between sets :-D


----------



## fitrut

MattGriff said:


> I see the usual high volume training is there - did you ensure you stretched for 'cuts' between sets :-D


of course, what do you think :001_tt2: and actually got some more ''cuts'' now   now its all about getting fats down to show them cuts


----------



## MattGriff

fitrut said:


> of course, what do you think :001_tt2: and actually got some more ''cuts'' now   now its all about getting fats down to show them cuts


Ha ha, hey it works for you I suppose. I wonder how long you would last in one of my training sessions though hmmm. I have had a professional cage fighter throwing up and his legs buckling beneath him trying to keep up :-D


----------



## fitrut

MattGriff said:


> Ha ha, hey it works for you I suppose. I wonder how long you would last in one of my training sessions though hmmm. I have had a professional cage fighter throwing up and his legs buckling beneath him trying to keep up :-D


will see in 8 weeks :whistling:

Id last way longer than your cage fighter friend, im ex gymnast, we used to train like 6-8 non stop hr a day, but not now tho, my 1200kcal take all my energy :lol:


----------



## Fit4life

GOOD LUCK XXX

Kaza


----------



## fitrut

Fit4life said:


> GOOD LUCK XXX
> 
> Kaza


thank you :thumb: :beer:


----------



## MattGriff

fitrut said:


> will see in 8 weeks :whistling:
> 
> Id last way longer than your cage fighter friend, im ex gymnast, we used to train like 6-8 non stop hr a day, but not now tho, my 1200kcal take all my energy :lol:


But now you are all fat, you will suffer!!!


----------



## fitrut

MattGriff said:


> But now you are all fat, you will suffer!!!


did you just called me fat? :cursing:  im not fat-im big boned :lol:


----------



## fitrut

this is from last year, just right before contest, looking to be similar like this, in terms of bf, I was there 11.5% if my memory serves me well. need more muscle tho


----------



## Irish Beast

Nice pic Rutty 

Not sure about the hula hoop ear rings! Must work your traps though!


----------



## fitrut

Irish Beast said:


> Nice pic Rutty
> 
> Not sure about the hula hoop ear rings! Must work your traps though!


thanks  im not a fan of jewellery really, all I put ring and sometimes earrings so those ok i guess


----------



## Irish Beast

They suit you actually. I was just teasing. Its weird how women think. My ex never really wore make up and jewellery which saved loads of time when I was dragging her to the pub! However, one of my best friends is a girl and wont go to the shop 50 years away without tarting herself up. Madness!

Anyway, I digress!! Hope you are ok on this fine evening


----------



## Beklet

I really should comment in here and not lurk - I do read but have no constructive advice, so keep schtum


----------



## fitrut

Irish Beast said:


> They suit you actually. I was just teasing. Its weird how women think. My ex never really wore make up and jewellery which saved loads of time when I was dragging her to the pub! However, one of my best friends is a girl and wont go to the shop 50 years away without tarting herself up. Madness!
> 
> Anyway, I digress!! Hope you are ok on this fine evening


I dont go out of home without make up :whistling:  but I manage to put it on extremely quick :lol: but I dont like jewellery, only sometimes. yeah im good, about to hit treadmill for pm cardio


----------



## Irish Beast

Beklet said:


> I really should comment in here and not lurk - I do read but have no constructive advice, so keep schtum


Don't worry. Nobody even posts in mine!



Sorry needed a whinge!! Good to see you Beklet


----------



## fitrut

Beklet said:


> I really should comment in here and not lurk - I do read but have no constructive advice, so keep schtum


Im sure you do, dont be shy


----------



## Beklet

Irish Beast said:


> Don't worry. Nobody even posts in mine!
> 
> View attachment 92263
> 
> 
> Sorry needed a whinge!! Good to see you Beklet


I'm subbed to yours...I'm crap at reading anything but then you disappeared for ages too


----------



## Irish Beast

Beklet said:


> I'm subbed to yours...I'm crap at reading anything but then you disappeared for ages too


Are you? Post some Spandua Ballet on it please! Its boring me now!

Sorry Rutty, dont wanna pollute your journal


----------



## Irish Beast

Beklet said:


> I'm subbed to yours...I'm crap at reading anything but then you disappeared for ages too


Are you? Post some Spandua Ballet on it please! Its boring me now!

Sorry Rutty, dont wanna pollute your journal


----------



## fitrut

*Shoulders and Rear delts today *

*Shoulders*

Wide grip behind the neck smith machine press empty 1 x 10, 5kg 3 x 8

Front dumbbell raises 3kg 1 x 10, 7kg 3 x 8,

Lateral dumbbell raises (straight arms) 7kg 1x 10, 9kg 3 x 8

Dumbbell raises incline bench, straight arm 2.5kg 1 x 12, 6kg 3 x 8

*Rear delts*

Flat bench side laterals 26kg 1 x 10, 7kg 3 x 8

Incline bench straight arm raises backwards 6kg 1 x 10, 7kg 4 x 8

Flat bench side laterals bent arm 6kg 1 x 10, 7kg 3 x 8

Upper abs 4 x 50

Post workout meal Cod and cucumber


----------



## MattGriff

fitrut said:


> did you just called me fat? :cursing:  im not fat-im big boned :lol:


Yeah big bones are the problem, big bones covered in meat and gravy!



Irish Beast said:


> Nice pic Rutty
> 
> Not sure about the hula hoop ear rings! Must work your traps though!


Her head is actually 50% fat as she is so obviously cerebrally stunted, so when she cuts her head gets smaller - they are normal sized earrings in reality.


----------



## Irish Beast

MattGriff said:


> Yeah big bones are the problem, big bones covered in meat and gravy!
> 
> Her head is actually 50% fat as she is so obviously cerebrally stunted, so when she cuts her head gets smaller - they are normal sized earrings in reality.


Haha, Rutty said she doesnt want to get a horse head! So I think shes playing the game right. Just don't wear them at the Arnolds R!


----------



## Irish Beast

MattGriff said:


> Yeah big bones are the problem, big bones covered in meat and gravy!
> 
> Her head is actually 50% fat as she is so obviously cerebrally stunted, so when she cuts her head gets smaller - they are normal sized earrings in reality.


Haha, Rutty said she doesnt want to get a horse head! So I think shes playing the game right. Just don't wear them at the Arnolds R!


----------



## fitrut

MattGriff said:


> Yeah big bones are the problem, big bones covered in meat and gravy!
> 
> Her head is actually 50% fat as she is so obviously cerebrally stunted, so when she cuts her head gets smaller - they are normal sized earrings in reality.


yeah thats true, before cuts I look like your twin  :lol:


----------



## fitrut

Irish Beast said:


> Haha, Rutty said she doesnt want to get a horse head! So I think shes playing the game right. Just don't wear them at the Arnolds R!


hhaaha im doing my best


----------



## fitrut

so today cardio only day, am cardio done :bounce: now coffee egg whites and cucumber 

and busy day :whistling:


----------



## MattGriff

fitrut said:


> so today cardio only day, am cardio done :bounce: now coffee egg whites and cucumber
> 
> and busy day :whistling:


Mmmm, I'm already regretting my packet of bacon, 300g Oats with milk and nuts a weight gain shake and a packet of strawberries.


----------



## fitrut

MattGriff said:


> Mmmm, I'm already regretting my packet of bacon, 300g Oats with milk and nuts a weight gain shake and a packet of strawberries.


greedy 

only strawberries sound appealing, rest... not so much :whistling:


----------



## MattGriff

fitrut said:


> greedy
> 
> only strawberries sound appealing, rest... not so much :whistling:


It would all sound appealing if you had spent your night lifting big stones instead of stretching for cuts


----------



## fitrut

MattGriff said:


> It would all sound appealing if you had spent your night lifting big stones instead of stretching for cuts


shish you, I do both-lifting and stretching


----------



## MattGriff

fitrut said:


> shish you, I do both-lifting and stretching


I only remember endless cardio while watching us deadlift or stretches!

Tell a lie I spotted you once on squats ha ha


----------



## Irish Beast

Saw this and I thought you would like it!


----------



## fitrut

MattGriff said:


> I only remember endless cardio while watching us deadlift or stretches!
> 
> Tell a lie I spotted you once on squats ha ha


for your age your memory is quite poor i must admit  :lol:

of course you spotted me on squats


----------



## fitrut

Irish Beast said:


> Saw this and I thought you would like it!
> 
> View attachment 92500


 :lol: :lol: bunch of Johny Bravos


----------



## Irish Beast

fitrut said:


> :lol: :lol: bunch of Johny Bravos


Haha, I used to love that programme!


----------



## MattGriff

fitrut said:


> for your age your memory is quite poor i must admit  :lol:
> 
> of course you spotted me on squats


30kgs in total weight if I remember too he he

Here you go a proper set of thighs to counter the Johnny Bravos


----------



## fitrut

MattGriff said:


> 30kgs in total weight if I remember too he he
> 
> Here you go a proper set of thighs to counter the Johnny Bravos
> 
> View attachment 92506


not just memory problems there, math too  you missed 60kg :001_tt2:

bragging again


----------



## MattGriff

fitrut said:


> not just memory problems there, math too  you missed 60kg :001_tt2:
> 
> bragging again


I didn't count those ones as they were not to dept :001_tt2:

What, just pointing out that my legs are cool - look how great they look when lifting :-D


----------



## fitrut

MattGriff said:


> I didn't count those ones as they were not to dept :001_tt2:
> 
> What, just pointing out that my legs are cool - look how great they look when lifting :-D
> 
> View attachment 92510


sure of course

seen that many times :beer:


----------



## fitrut

am cardio done

aaawe I love days off 

changing my diet abit, more fats and couple meals with green beans to get some more fibre as my stomach been bit funny lately










today chest and triceps and pm cardio


----------



## CharlieC25

Great work as always Ruta, how are you finding it? Why do you have your carbs last thing at night?x


----------



## Uriel

MattGriff said:


> 30kgs in total weight if I remember too he he
> 
> Here you go a proper set of thighs to counter the Johnny Bravos
> 
> View attachment 92506


leg whoring in a journal???

disgusting

View attachment 92752


diet going well ruta?


----------



## fitrut

CharlieC25 said:


> Great work as always Ruta, how are you finding it? Why do you have your carbs last thing at night?x


getting harsh now, last few days been quite tough, end of the month, crazy busy at work, had to bring some home-was working whole weekend and training, cardio dont make it easier, I need a holiday  :innocent:

good notice there CharlieC25 :thumb: , ''carbmeal'' supposed to be written in the first column-typing mistake, I eat them carbs only twice a week now monday and tuesday and split those 50gr in 5 meals so I have bit of carbs with first 5 meals and no carbs in last two meals, rest of 5 days no carbs except what get from veggies.


----------



## Queenie

Might be harsh mate but you'll do it! I totally admire your dedication  keep up the good work!! X


----------



## fitrut

Uriel said:


> leg whoring in a journal???
> 
> disgusting
> 
> View attachment 92752
> 
> 
> diet going well ruta?


 :thumb: damn your leg ''dryer'' than mine, your diet works better I guess 

yeah cant stand egg whites already  rest of the diet kind of OK, used to eating small portions but stomach sometimes drives me crazy and had to put on reminder ''drink water''  now all gets kind of funny :lol:


----------



## fitrut

RXQueenie said:


> Might be harsh mate but you'll do it! I totally admire your dedication  keep up the good work!! X


thank you 

one of those days when I moan moan moan about everything but then it gets easier for some reason :lol:


----------



## Queenie

fitrut said:


> thank you
> 
> one of those days when I moan moan moan about everything but then it gets easier for some reason :lol:


Hmm... We are not at the same level... But I had one of those days last week... I started Carb cycling and by the end of the week I was totally not myself! By Saturday I was fine lol (high carb day Pmsl) x


----------



## fitrut

RXQueenie said:


> Hmm... We are not at the same level... But I had one of those days last week... I started Carb cycling and by the end of the week I was totally not myself! By Saturday I was fine lol (high carb day Pmsl) x


ha I know what you mean, high carb day sounds like heaven now  :thumb:


----------



## CharlieC25

Ah I see! That makes sense  I'm at that stage now where I seem to be drinking alot more water because more food isn't an option - keep going I can't wait to see the changes to your physique this year.. How tall are you and what's your contest weight? X


----------



## fitrut

CharlieC25 said:


> Ah I see! That makes sense  I'm at that stage now where I seem to be drinking alot more water because more food isn't an option - keep going I can't wait to see the changes to your physique this year.. How tall are you and what's your contest weight? X


yes, I need to be drinking way more so now will start to count how much I drink, I had round 5l yesterday and today feel much better. Im 5'4'', last year was 52kg at the finals, this year will be bit heavier, looking round 57-58kg, Im 62kg now


----------



## MattGriff

fitrut said:


> :thumb: damn your leg ''dryer'' than mine, your diet works better I guess


It's those low carb Trenflakes for breakfast :thumb: (hmm thats not a bad idea!!!)


----------



## CharlieC25

5l wow! I'm terrible with drinking I'm doing about 3l at the moment but I should be drinking more I find it really hard though... That's a good weight, I'm Only 5ft 2" and was 48kg last time I competed so anything over 50kg would be nice lol!


----------



## fitrut

MattGriff said:


> It's those low carb Trenflakes for breakfast :thumb: (hmm thats not a bad idea!!!)


 :lol: :lol:  you also have them Trenflakes for breakfast?


----------



## fitrut

CharlieC25 said:


> 5l wow! I'm terrible with drinking I'm doing about 3l at the moment but I should be drinking more I find it really hard though... That's a good weight, I'm Only 5ft 2" and was 48kg last time I competed so anything over 50kg would be nice lol!


I try to drink alot before and during meals, at least 500ml with each meal and alot during training. 48kg wow you tiny  maybe your metabolism is fast? I try to do harsh dieting to get down to 50kg really, last year my first contest I was 49kg but was way too skinny, but you also shorter than me so make sense


----------



## MattGriff

fitrut said:


> :lol: :lol:  you also have them Trenflakes for breakfast?


Did you not know? Trenbalone is Coca Cola for big boys


----------



## dtlv

Irish Beast said:


> Saw this and I thought you would like it!
> 
> View attachment 92500


 mg:

I wish those guys posted on this forum so I could neg them and then ban them... undertraining legs like that simply shouldn't be allowed!


----------



## fitrut

MattGriff said:


> Did you not know? Trenbalone is Coca Cola for big boys


Learn something new today  :lol:


----------



## fitrut

Dtlv74 said:


> mg:
> 
> I wish those guys posted on this forum so I could neg them and then ban them... undertraining legs like that simply shouldn't be allowed!


haha but look at them nice abs and bics, why do legs?  :lol:


----------



## fitrut

week 7 pics, not a big difference from week 8 tho, slightly increase cardio this week


----------



## dtlv

fitrut said:


> haha but look at them nice abs and bics, why do legs?  :lol:


Haha, yes, all about the abz and gunz! :gun_bandana:

I find it freaky and weird to be honest when guys train that way and the way they look... have just moved to a new town and there's a guy who lives at the end of my road who trains and he has that look too... his thighs can't be more than 20 inches and calves look no more than 12 inches... but his upper arms are fairly decent, a good 16-17 inches probably... when we last had some sunshine he was walking around in just a pair of shorts, chest puffed out etc... he looked like a misshapen science experiment or a cartoon character, and just not good at all :lol:


----------



## dtlv

fitrut said:


> week 7 pics, not a big difference from week 8 tho, slightly increase cardio this week


Just flicked back to last weeks pics... super consistent posing there 

Not much physical change visible, but then wouldn't expect anything dramatic in just a week, and it seems to be usually the last four weeks when things seem to suddenly change visibly for most people though and you still look to be well on target. :thumbup1:


----------



## fitrut

Dtlv74 said:


> Just flicked back to last weeks pics... super consistent posing there
> 
> Not much physical change visible, but then wouldn't expect anything dramatic in just a week, and it seems to be usually the last four weeks when things seem to suddenly change visibly for most people though and you still look to be well on target. :thumbup1:


yep, decided to do in the same bikini, same place, same lighting so if any progress there not because of lighting shadows etc, as for posing still need to work on side poses, not happy how my shoulders look like 

all I can see in changes bit improvement in hamstrings, quads and abs, rest about the same


----------



## dtlv

fitrut said:


> yep, decided to do in the same bikini, same place, same lighting so if any progress there not because of lighting shadows etc, as for posing still need to work on side poses, not happy how my shoulders look like
> 
> all I can see in changes bit improvement in hamstrings, quads and abs, rest about the same


Yep, clever way to do it. I think you are right that there is slight change in the lower body, subtle but definitely there


----------



## Uriel

MattGriff said:


> It's those low carb Trenflakes for breakfast :thumb: (hmm thats not a bad idea!!!)


i dont even use semi skimmed esters either lol


----------



## fitrut

Dtlv74 said:


> Yep, clever way to do it. I think you are right that there is slight change in the lower body, subtle but definitely there


as long as progress even tiny is im all happy, working for better tho


----------



## fitrut

Uriel said:


> i dont even use semi skimmed esters either lol


I guess you have your own recipe  :whistling:


----------



## fitrut

OK, so 75 min pm cardio done, having my last meal of the day and watching ''Blood and Guts'' :bounce:


----------



## Uriel

fitrut said:


> I guess you have your own recipe  :whistling:


of course....just like colonel sanders and his bastard tasty chicken skin lol

your quads have deffo come on, delts are standard ruta (very fuking mint) and your lat sweeps are awsome


----------



## miguelmolez

Looking good fitrut! 

Just out of interest do you have any cheat meals at all during your prep?


----------



## fitrut

Uriel said:


> of course....just like colonel sanders and his bastard tasty chicken skin lol
> 
> your quads have deffo come on, delts are standard ruta (very fuking mint) and your lat sweeps are awsome


 :lol: very tempting 

thank you :thumb: , now all need to do is nail condition


----------



## fitrut

miguelmolez said:


> Looking good fitrut!
> 
> Just out of interest do you have any cheat meals at all during your prep?


 :thumb:

no, I dont actually. I have alot to lose so dont see the benefit having extra kcal; I keep my diet very strict and lower kcal, thats the only way my body responds well; i know other people do but that probably good for them, unfortunately not for me :crying:


----------



## miguelmolez

Baah Oh well, I'm sure you'll have a treat or two after the comp? haha


----------



## fitrut

miguelmolez said:


> Baah Oh well, I'm sure you'll have a treat or two after the comp? haha


 :lol: one or two ... weeks of treats


----------



## massmansteve

Ruta in

Curious how many hours do you sleep? Judging by your posts ur insomniac hahaha


----------



## CharlieC25

fitrut said:


> I try to drink alot before and during meals, at least 500ml with each meal and alot during training. 48kg wow you tiny  maybe your metabolism is fast? I try to do harsh dieting to get down to 50kg really, last year my first contest I was 49kg but was way too skinny, but you also shorter than me so make sense


I was teeny tiny but since having baby number 2 my whole body has changed I'm 57kg at the moment and metabolism is def not as fast as it was but we'll see its like prepping with a whole new body 

Pics look great for 7 weeks out hun, you've got a lovely shape and def look on target to be bigger than last year  x


----------



## fitrut

massmansteve said:


> Ruta in
> 
> Curious how many hours do you sleep? Judging by your posts ur insomniac hahaha


6-8 hrs, on weekends longer  some days soooo bored at work, ukm saves me from boredom :lol:


----------



## fitrut

CharlieC25 said:


> I was teeny tiny but since having baby number 2 my whole body has changed I'm 57kg at the moment and metabolism is def not as fast as it was but we'll see its like prepping with a whole new body
> 
> Pics look great for 7 weeks out hun, you've got a lovely shape and def look on target to be bigger than last year  x


yep know that feeling when things change and you have to adopt yourself to the whole ''new''. i dont have kids but had unfortunate turn from teeny tiny to not so tiny  now hormonal imbalance and insulin resistance make all more complicated but we learn as we go what works for us best and make things easier  but I love the journey and results so all good

thanks :thumb: didnt plan to get bigger lol but it worked somehow, now need to nail condition, drop all fats and expecting to be at my best ever, very excited


----------



## dtlv

fitrut said:


> 6-8 hrs, on weekends longer  *some days soooo bored at work, ukm saves me from boredom* :lol:


It also saves me from doing any work sometimes... when what I have to do is boring, suddenly even threads on creatine, the fat in eggs, and do you watch the x-factor become absolutely fascinating :lol:


----------



## CharlieC25

Insulin resistance grrrr yes I have that problem - lets kick it's butt 

Good luck, I'm sure you will look your best yet xx


----------



## fitrut

Dtlv74 said:


> It also saves me from doing any work sometimes... when what I have to do is boring, suddenly even threads on creatine, the fat in eggs, and do you watch the x-factor become absolutely fascinating :lol:


haha same here :lol: 

I watch x-factor, I like it especially auditions and my saturday pm cardio no longer boring  and on weekdays ''who wants to be a millionaire'', oh yesterday was watching celebrities playing it, and there was a question worth £5000 which muscle is called ''quad''   and they were thinking like 2 minutes :lol: :lol:

i dont have time for TV only when do cardio


----------



## fitrut

CharlieC25 said:


> Insulin resistance grrrr yes I have that problem - lets kick it's butt
> 
> Good luck, I'm sure you will look your best yet xx


its harsh, I know but we can do it  lets do some kicking  :bounce:

thanks, I was watching on youtube last year Arnold Classic Figure Finals, maaaan smoking physiques :w00t:


----------



## fitrut

am cardio done, chest and tri today, pm cardio later

day off woohoo 

nearly 6 weeks left :w00t:

not many changes in my diet, 7 meals, bit of fats, carbs only monday and tuesday


----------



## dtlv

After looking at the above I really hope for your sake you like eggs, broccoli, cucumber and fish :lol: ... nicely nutritious but do you ever get bored?


----------



## fitrut

Dtlv74 said:


> After looking at the above I really hope for your sake you like eggs, broccoli, cucumber and fish :lol: ... nicely nutritious but do you ever get bored?


all good except egg whites  gosh cant stand them :lol: :lol: just bought steamer and cook fish/broccoli in it, taste way better as boiled fish taste very watery, still enjoy fish


----------



## dtlv

fitrut said:


> all good except egg whites  gosh cant stand them :lol: :lol: just bought steamer and cook fish/broccoli in it, taste way better as boiled fish taste very watery, still enjoy fish


It's the egg whites that would challenge me too... I really struggle with eggs after relying on them perhaps a little too much when i first started taking diet seriously... can now only face them a couple of times a week at best.

I love fish though, and eat either white fish or oily fish every day... the veg is good too, although do you ever throw in other high nutrient stuff like spinach or chard?

Your discipline is very impressive with that diet, but I know I'd struggle really hard with the lack of variety, and for me I'd just have to vary the menu more to stay sane!


----------



## Irish Beast

How many cucumbers do you eat in a week?

I would really consider having an affair with your greengrocer, would save you a fortune!


----------



## fitrut

Dtlv74 said:


> It's the egg whites that would challenge me too... I really struggle with eggs after relying on them perhaps a little too much when i first started taking diet seriously... can now only face them a couple of times a week at best.
> 
> I love fish though, and eat either white fish or oily fish every day... the veg is good too, although do you ever throw in other high nutrient stuff like spinach or chard?
> 
> Your discipline is very impressive with that diet, but I know I'd struggle really hard with the lack of variety, and for me I'd just have to vary the menu more to stay sane!


yep loads of egg whites twice a day is challenge  I dont eat any eggs for few moths after contest, at least not boiled ones 

I like white fish, salmon too but dont eat salmon now due high fat but even on diet I prefer white fish over chicken somehow it taste better compare to dry chicken and easier to eat  and cooked in steamer even better, £40 spent well 

aha variety very limited, but when used to it, not that bad  maybe im going crazy already :lol:


----------



## fitrut

Irish Beast said:


> How many cucumbers do you eat in a week?
> 
> I would really consider having an affair with your greengrocer, would save you a fortune!


7  half cucumber each meal

:lol: :lol: I also eat fish, eggs thats alot affairs to have :lol:


----------



## Irish Beast

fitrut said:


> 7  half cucumber each meal
> 
> :lol: :lol: I also eat fish, eggs thats alot affairs to have :lol:


Im sure you could manage, if the rumours are true


----------



## Jay.32

fitrut said:


> 7  half cucumber each meal
> 
> :lol: :lol: I also eat fish, eggs thats alot affairs to have :lol:


I own asda :whistling:


----------



## dtlv

fitrut said:


> maybe im going crazy already :lol:


No comment... :whistling: :tongue:


----------



## fitrut

Irish Beast said:


> Im sure you could manage, if the rumours are true


well them rumours definitely false :whistling:


----------



## fitrut

Jay.32 said:


> I own asda :whistling:


I dont shop at asda  their deliveries very poor and customer service bad, speak to your employees :lol: :lol: you lost valuable customer


----------



## fitrut

Dtlv74 said:


> No comment... :whistling: :tongue:


   I accept reality whatever it is 

oh and I was told today ''you gone wide'' :lol: looks like im doing good job there or something.. 

chest and tri done, cod and cucumber time, cardio in few hours


----------



## dtlv

fitrut said:


> * I accept reality whatever it is*
> 
> oh and I was told today ''you gone wide'' :lol: looks like im doing good job there or something..
> 
> chest and tri done, cod and cucumber time, cardio in few hours


That's a good come back  ... will remember that next time I get accused of madness (it happens quite a lot) :lol:

Enjoy the cod and cucumber (again)


----------



## fitrut

Dtlv74 said:


> That's a good come back  ... *will remember that next time I get accused of madness (it happens quite a lot)* :lol:
> 
> Enjoy the cod and cucumber (again)


everything happens for a reason  :lol:

yep love my cod and cucumber haha

had first cheat meal in weeks yesterday, nandos chicken breast and lettuce :whistling:  even plain tasted like heaven :lol:

today complete rest :bounce: no training no cardio, food bag packed - off to Leicester to watch UKBFF East of England Championship :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

Enjoy the rest, and the show!


----------



## simonthepieman

Irish Beast said:


> How many cucumbers do you eat in a week?
> 
> I would really consider having an affair with your greengrocer, would save you a fortune!


She wouldn't need a man with all those cucumbers


----------



## fitrut

simonthepieman said:


> She wouldn't need a man with all those cucumbers


own experience?


----------



## fitrut

Keeks said:


> Enjoy the rest, and the show!


worse experience ever, no seats, no room in the theatre, hot like in sauna and even didnt get refund, waste of time and money. never going to local shows again unless compete myself


----------



## simonthepieman

fitrut said:


> own experience?


Definitely. It's like being ****ed by the incredible hulk


----------



## Keeks

fitrut said:


> worse experience ever, no seats, no room in the theatre, hot like in sauna and even didnt get refund, waste of time and money. never going to local shows again unless compete myself


Oh no, thats a shame. What where the compeitiors like? And bikini girls especially?


----------



## fitrut

Keeks said:


> Oh no, thats a shame. What where the compeitiors like? And bikini girls especially?


we came exactly when bikini class was on stage, i think 6 or 7 girls but i didnt see properly and we left, nice suits tho  hate when things go like this


----------



## fitrut

week 6

bf % going down, happy days :bounce:   according to calliper 1.3% down, now 13.3%










major changes were made on cardio routine, still do 60min am and pm, but increased intensity, every 5 min do very fast sprints for 35s, looks like works pretty well, will keep this way until week 5 and then will see.

major changes in diet: meals 5, 6 and 7 cod and egg whites with cucumber, eat green beans for breakfast only and broccoli in meal 2, rest meals cucumber


----------



## Irish Beast

I needed a new desktop wallpaper 

You look great Rutty

On a serious note why is there no fat in your diet? Obvious answer is that you are dieting but you know what I mean


----------



## fitrut

Irish Beast said:


> I needed a new desktop wallpaper
> 
> You look great Rutty
> 
> On a serious note why is there no fat in your diet? Obvious answer is that you are dieting but you know what I mean


  

I eat 2 fish oil high strength caps with breakfast and also get some fats from cod, current macros: Protein 213.45g, Fats 7.25g , Carbs 42.80g, my bf % wont go down until i cut fats and carbs to minimum


----------



## Irish Beast

Get on the Mt2, you're looking pasty!! Only joking hun 

I cant believe how stringent your diet is!


----------



## fitrut

Irish Beast said:


> Get on the Mt2, you're looking pasty!! Only joking hun
> 
> I cant believe how stringent your diet is!


 :lol: I know, I need some colour 

well looks like thats the only way for me to get into good condition, not much to go though and then some rest


----------



## Irish Beast

Well you know what works for you 

You're doing really well Rutty, dedication is so impressive


----------



## fitrut

Legs yesterday

Deep low Squats 2 acclimation sets 30 kg 2 x 10, 80kg 2 x 8, last set - partial reps x 18

Fully bent legs extensions 2 acclimation sets 50lbs 1 x 10, 80lbs 2 x 8, last set - partial reps x 18

Bent legs raises (Laying on the stomach) 2 acclimation sets 20lbs 2 x 10, 40lbs 2 x 8, last set - partial reps x 18

Supported single leg sit ups (to the side) 4 x 8

Cable Sidekicks 2 acclimation sets 5kg 2 x 10, 15kg 2 x 8, last set - partial reps x 18

Cable Back kicks 2 acclimation sets 5kg 2 x 10, 10kg 2 x 6,

Half Squats 2 acclimation sets 30 kg 2 x 10, 80kg 2 x 8

Seated calfs 2 acclimation sets 25kg 2 x 10, 30kg 2 x 8, last set - partial reps x 18

Upper and lower abs, 4x 25


----------



## dtlv

fitrut said:


> week 6
> 
> bf % going down, happy days :bounce:  according to calliper 1.3% down, now 13.3%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> major changes were made on cardio routine, still do 60min am and pm, but increased intensity, every 5 min do very fast sprints for 35s, looks like works pretty well, will keep this way until week 5 and then will see.
> 
> major changes in diet: meals 5, 6 and 7 cod and egg whites with cucumber, eat green beans for breakfast only and broccoli in meal 2, rest meals cucumber


Compared to the shots from two weeks ago the lower b/fat is noticeable now, looks to be going well... praise to the broccoli and evil egg whites diet!


----------



## Irish Beast

I'm ****ed off that a woman has better delts than me


----------



## fitrut

Dtlv74 said:


> Compared to the shots from two weeks ago the lower b/fat is noticeable now, looks to be going well... praise to the broccoli and evil egg whites diet!


yes finally some progress here


----------



## Rykard

Irish Beast said:


> I'm ****ed off that a woman has better delts than me


I'm ****ed off that a woman has a better body than me...


----------



## Irish Beast

Rykard said:


> I'm ****ed off that a woman has a better body than me...


She still can't tell a joke so our alphaness is restored  P.s love u rutty


----------



## MattGriff

Irish Beast said:


> She still can't tell a joke so our alphaness is restored  P.s love u rutty


In fairness to the fat Penguin she is witty - but you have to have a real time convo with her to appreciate it fully.

Coming along well woman keep it up then I have the weightlifting platform reserved for you.


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> Hey Keeks, how's the Glutes coming along??
> 
> Looking great Ruta. Shoulders are still impressive after all the dieting. Legs looking wide and detailed also.


Looking fantastic Ruta. :thumb:

Glutes are slightly better than last year, still need a lot more work though! Long way to go to get glutes like Ruta, but will keep aiming towards it!


----------



## fitrut

Irish Beast said:


> She still can't tell a joke so our alphaness is restored  P.s love u rutty


you guys eat fish and train harder and youll be OK  

say what?? I cant tell a joke? says who? :lol:


----------



## fitrut

chilisi said:


> Hey Keeks, how's the Glutes coming along??
> 
> Looking great Ruta. Shoulders are still impressive after all the dieting. Legs looking wide and detailed also.


thanks, now the main thing to keep muscle mass and strip off all fats, still have very soft look :crying: more cardio to come today


----------



## Irish Beast

women cant tell jokes!


----------



## fitrut

MattGriff said:


> In fairness to the fat Penguin she is witty - but you have to have a real time convo with her to appreciate it fully.
> 
> Coming along well woman keep it up then I have the weightlifting platform reserved for you.


thats the man who knows what hes talking about  :thumb:

yeah 6 more weeks and then will do that, cant wait actually, I know I need rest but already very excited


----------



## fitrut

Irish Beast said:


> women cant tell jokes!


lets agree that we disagree


----------



## Irish Beast

MattGriff said:


> In fairness to the fat Penguin she is witty - but you have to have a real time convo with her to appreciate it fully.
> 
> Coming along well woman keep it up then I have the weightlifting platform reserved for you.


You're about as funny as a dose of the clap,


----------



## fitrut

Keeks said:


> Looking fantastic Ruta. :thumb:
> 
> Glutes are slightly better than last year, still need a lot more work though! Long way to go to get glutes like Ruta, but will keep aiming towards it!


thats good, progress always good, that proves you do right job. mine also need some more hard work as it looks fluffy  I did heavy squats but looks like more muscle went on back rather on glutes so need to change my technique


----------



## Uriel

popped in for a quick peek

just like my sex life:laugh:


----------



## Irish Beast

Uriel said:


> popped in for a quick twink
> 
> just like my sex life:laugh:


Im surprised you can fit in past mattgriffs enormous biceps


----------



## Uriel

Irish Beast said:


> Im surprised you can fit in past mattgriffs enormous biceps


i have and exceptionally versatile appendage


----------



## MattGriff

fitrut said:


> thats the man who knows what hes talking about  :thumb:
> 
> yeah 6 more weeks and then will do that, cant wait actually, I know I need rest but already very excited


You just want to see me really :whistling:

I am curious to see how you do at it to be honest, Jordie will see you right with the technical aspects of it - I know what I am looking for etc. but can't actually perform it in the same way in with her being a weightlifter an about the same height as you it should be good.


----------



## MattGriff

Irish Beast said:


> You're about as funny as a dose of the clap,


Glad one of us gets a clap then.


----------



## Suprakill4

WOW, thats my idea of hell sitting down to those egg whites for meal 1!! Good progress on the last set of pics. Best of luck.


----------



## fitrut

chilisi said:


> Looks like your doing it right. I take my hat off to you. I'm sat in bed watching great British bake off after a monster Chinese! My will has been lost in a black hole!


 :thumb:

I want monster chinese now


----------



## fitrut

Uriel said:


> popped in for a quick peek
> 
> just like my sex life:laugh:


 :lol:


----------



## fitrut

MattGriff said:


> You just want to see me really :whistling:
> 
> I am curious to see how you do at it to be honest, Jordie will see you right with the technical aspects of it - I know what I am looking for etc. but can't actually perform it in the same way in with her being a weightlifter an about the same height as you it should be good.


sure of course 

eeerhm im quite weak now, but week or two after contest should be ok strength wise


----------



## fitrut

Suprakill4 said:


> WOW, thats my idea of hell sitting down to those egg whites for meal 1!! Good progress on the last set of pics. Best of luck.


and meal 7  I wish there was another way to eat them

thank you :thumb:


----------



## Rykard

fitrut said:


> and meal 7  I wish there was another way to eat them
> 
> thank you :thumb:


with toast and bacon and tomatoes... :innocent:


----------



## Suprakill4

fitrut said:


> and meal 7  I wish there was another way to eat them
> 
> thank you :thumb:


Me too! The only way i like eggs is poached with runny yold on buttered toast with salt and worcester sauce lol. Hardly as healthy eh.......

Will keep checking your progress, you doing any training videos?


----------



## fitrut

Rykard said:


> with toast and bacon and tomatoes... :innocent:


and mushrooms and onions


----------



## fitrut

Suprakill4 said:


> Me too! The only way i like eggs is poached with runny yold on buttered toast with salt and worcester sauce lol. Hardly as healthy eh.......
> 
> Will keep checking your progress, you doing any training videos?


shhh say no more 

used to do last season, this year I train on my own, my PT trains with me only every few weeks so I dont have anyone to make them for me :crying: I might do some new ones


----------



## Suprakill4

Would be great to see some training videos. Im pretty sure i watched some of yours before.


----------



## Rykard

fitrut said:


> and mushrooms and onions


you got my attention now  :thumbup1:


----------



## fitrut

Rykard said:


> you got my attention now  :thumbup1:


 :lol: good offseason days


----------



## fitrut

Suprakill4 said:


> Would be great to see some training videos. Im pretty sure i watched some of yours before.


yep I had some in my previous journal, getting in better shape so can do more now  :lol:


----------



## Rykard

fitrut said:


> :lol: good offseason days


that looks sooo much more appetizing than mine...


----------



## fitrut

Rykard said:


> that looks sooo much more appetizing than mine...


Im not good at cooking at all but this came out pretty well


----------



## Rykard

fitrut said:


> Im not good at cooking at all but this came out pretty well


sometimes the tastiest things come out of throwing a few leftover ingredients together.

We have a nice meal from leftover meat, onions and potatoes kinda sauted with some spices..


----------



## PaulB

Hey Ruta, looking very good.

I cant believe your dedication with your diet, not much variation there at all. All those egg whites would put me off eating them for life lol.


----------



## fitrut

Yesterdays workout Shoulders and Rear delts, this week I train under PT supervision so fixing whats need to be fixed, rear delts finally getting better now,

*Shoulders / Rear delts*

Preworkout BCAA l-carnitine, superpump and creatine

*Shoulders*

Wide grip behind the neck smith machine press empty 1 x 10, 5kg 3 x 8, partial reps 2 x 18

Front dumbbell raises 2.5kg 1 x 12, 6kg 3 x 8, partial reps 2 x 18

Lateral dumbbell raises (straight arms) 2.5kg 1 x 12, 6kg 2 x 8, partial reps 2 x 18

Dumbbell raises incline bench, straight arm 2.5kg 1 x 12, 6kg 2 x 8, partial reps 2 x 18

*Rear delts *

Flat bench side laterals 2.5kg 1 x 12, 6kg 2 x 8, partial reps 2 x 18

Incline bench straight arm raises backwards 2.5kg 1 x 12, 6kg 2 x 8, partial reps 2 x 15

Flat bench side laterals bent arm 2.5kg 1 x 10, 3kg 2 x 8, partial reps 2 x 18

New exercise: Flat bench straight arm dumbbell rises lying down 2.5kg 3 x 10

New exercise to finish: Barbell upright row 20kg 2 x 15


----------



## fitrut

chilisi said:


> *No you don't. They are disgusting and make you fat. Stay away*
> 
> I was up at 06:30 pulling a weighted sled and clean and pressing to make up for it. Made me feel better and the special fried rice probably gave my muscle some energy for it!


haha thats what my bf says when he eats pasta, steak and other goods stuff  he always points to my belly ''eat from there''  :lol:

good job


----------



## fitrut

ANGLIK said:


> Hey Ruta, looking very good.
> 
> I cant believe your dedication with your diet, not much variation there at all. All those egg whites would put me off eating them for life lol.


thanks

well now Im bit happier as finally can see bf % loss so hard work paying off, yes not much to choose from but looks like this what works best for me so got to stick to it. haha no egg whites for at least couple months after im done


----------



## PaulB

Its not so bad eating eggs everyday, I have around 10 myself at the moment, but I chuck mine on wholemeal toast or smother with chilli ketchup. Youve got to eat them on their own, which is very bland and would have me heaving:lol:

All your hard work is definitely paying off though. :thumb:


----------



## fitrut

chilisi said:


> Ha ha good man. Moment on the lips, life time on the hips.


 :lol:


----------



## fitrut

yesterday had day off gym, did am and pm 60 min cardio, had bit of rest, today Back and Bicep, getting leaner now so looks like things getting better finally  :bounce:


----------



## Rykard

fitrut said:


> yesterday had day off gym, did am and pm 60 min cardio, had bit of rest, today Back and Bicep, getting leaner now so looks like things getting better finally  :bounce:


great news it's all starting to come together :thumb:


----------



## fitrut

Rykard said:


> great news it's all starting to come together :thumb:


yep, my PT says ''youre getting leaner every day'', thats all I need to hear haha  over the moon :lol:


----------



## fitrut

OK diet plan for next week, taking off mainly all carbs and reduce fats to min, will increase slightly fats (couple more fish oil caps) if notice muscle going flat










starting have energy crashes during the day and feeling hungry more often now but as long as can keep high intensity cardio and training all is good


----------



## fitrut

*Back / Biceps yesterday*

*Back*

Pull ups (leg support) 4 x 8

Pulldowns wide grip (parallel grip) 5plates 1 x 10, 7plates 2 x 10, 2 x 8 negative reps

One arm cable pulls - 5kg 1 x 10, 10kg 2 x 10, 2 x 8 negative reps

Seated cable outer arm twist 5kg 1 x 10, 10kg 2 x 8

Pulldown machine 20kg x 10, 2 x 8 negative reps

Lower back Hyperextensions 3 x 15 holding 5kg plate

*Biceps *

Cable curls 15kg 1 x 10, 20kg 2 x 10, 30kg 2 x 6 to failure last

Preacher dumbbell hammers curls 6kg 1 x 10, 7kg 2 x 8, 2 x 8 negative reps

Arnie curls 6kg 1 x 10, 7kg 2 x 8, 2 x 8 negative reps

60min pm cardio later in the evening

today last training session of this week, chest and trceps, am cardio done 60min and another cardio session in the evening, again 60 min


----------



## fitrut

week 5 pics

slightly leaner than last week, still not happy about legs and arms,will do calliper measurements this evening










no training today, complete rest :bounce:


----------



## Sweat

Defo leaner Ruta, keep up the good work!


----------



## dtlv

Leaner, plus I see some tan there too... taken advantage of the late arrival of the sun this year I see


----------



## fitrut

Sweat said:


> Defo leaner Ruta, keep up the good work!


hehey, thanx :thumb: still going


----------



## mal

Diet harder,more pain needed lol.


----------



## fitrut

Dtlv74 said:


> Leaner, plus I see some tan there too... taken advantage of the late arrival of the sun this year I see


slowly but at least can see some progress, also bit worrying now not to lose muscle, decided with bf to put back 2 carb meals: tomorrow and tuesday and will see how body responses, last thing I need now to start losing muscle. also he will stay additional week at mine and will train with me so can do proper workouts  especially legs tomorrow

sun, what sun?  Id love to lie down and get some sun, now time for that at all :crying: , had couple hours today to do some supps shopping and that was all sun I had lately 

melanotan does job for me now, 2 weeks and my color is better, at least dont look like oaty poop


----------



## fitrut

chilisi said:


> Excellent shape coming on. Starting to look tight.
> 
> Enjoy your rest day.


yeah happy days 

that was the plan, but ended running at home whole day, doing cleaning hoovering etc whats not done during the week so felt like another cardio


----------



## fitrut

mal said:


> Diet harder,more pain needed lol.


 :lol: :lol: very motivating


----------



## fitrut

hotel booked, phew... main things sorted :bounce:

bed time


----------



## dtlv

fitrut said:


> slowly but at least can see some progress, also bit worrying now not to lose muscle, decided with bf to put back 2 carb meals: tomorrow and tuesday and will see how body responses, last thing I need now to start losing muscle. also he will stay additional week at mine and will train with me so can do proper workouts  especially legs tomorrow
> 
> sun, what sun?  Id love to lie down and get some sun, now time for that at all :crying: , had couple hours today to do some supps shopping and that was all sun I had lately
> 
> melanotan does job for me now, 2 weeks and my color is better, at least dont look like oaty poop


We had a few days of sun here this last weekend, and I pretty much ran away from all responsibilities other than training to take advantage... that funny bright round thing in the sky has been so rare this year absolutely had to take advantage! 

Carbs back in a little, training intensity high is the plan then? Sounds good. Not being picky, but you do need to start seeing a bit more leanness in your lower body in the next few weeks, but the changes do look to be coming... no panic yet, just keep it all tight.

Who am I lecturing anyway... if there's one person who knows exactly what to do it's you!


----------



## fitrut

Dtlv74 said:


> We had a few days of sun here this last weekend, and I pretty much ran away from all responsibilities other than training to take advantage... that funny bright round thing in the sky has been so rare this year absolutely had to take advantage!
> 
> Carbs back in a little, training intensity high is the plan then? Sounds good. Not being picky, but you do need to start seeing a bit more leanness in your lower body in the next few weeks, but the changes do look to be coming... no panic yet, just keep it all tight.
> 
> Who am I lecturing anyway... if there's one person who knows exactly what to do it's you!


well youre right I still have very ''soft'' look, looks like im few weeks behind, and legs my biggest issue. we keep changing things depending on my looks, take fats out then put it back etc the same with carbs now, I was on very low carbs for the whole week, getting leaner but muscle losing fullness so will put carbs back, 50g of rice and will see how will I look. doing cardio twice a day, high intensity not going to increase it now, dont see the point to get as lean as possible and lose muscle gained


----------



## fitrut

chilisi said:


> Not bad then. Killed 2 birds with 1 stone
> 
> What's the plan for this week?


training the same as last week: cardio twice a day, legs, shoulders-rear delts, off, back-biceps, chest-triceps, cardio only on sat and sunday off. this week will do high reps training, lower weights, more reps; diet the same but will add 50g brown rice to breakfast on monday and tuesday


----------



## fitrut

chilisi said:


> It must be very tricky at that stage to juggle fat and muscle loss.
> 
> Do you carb up on contest day, or a few days before?


it is now, I have to check every single day and change if not going well as might be too late later on. no I dont eat more than on the diet, no additional carbs or anything, I did that in past and looked watery. I eat protein bar or something not very sugary after prejudging and proper eat after contest


----------



## fitrut

chilisi said:


> Bloody hell Ruta. To be in that shape takes some commitment. I've always fantasied about competing, but I've become lazy with age


I try not to think about it  so its not that bad except those days when want just relax and do nothing


----------



## fitrut

chilisi said:


> Ah ok, I've heard of guy loading up with before a contest.
> 
> It's something that's always in the back of my mind. Maybe I'll get round to it someday. Coming on here looking through journals and especially ones like yours at such a high level, is very motivational. I do feel sick and bitter looking at your pics though at how great a shape your in!? Ha ha


I used do it too but O never looked better after so I stopped, now I stick to the diet and dont add anything extra till the end. for some people it works pretty much good, not for me tho :crying:

I hope to be in better  :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## fitrut

*Legs day* yesterday

was crazy busy at Temple yesterday, had to start with leg press as squat area was full

*Leg press*

1. Narrow feet position 40kg 1 x 10, 80kg 3 x 12, 45s rest between sets

2. Wide feet position 80kg 3 x 12, 45s rest between sets

Flexes, stretches after

*Fully bent legs extensions* 40lbs 1 x 12, 50lbs 3 x 12, 45s rest between sets, one set very slow x 10 reps

Flexes, stretches after

*Squats* Empty bar 20kg 1 x 15 (warm up), 60kg 4 x 12, 45s rest between sets

Flexes, stretches after

*Cable Bent leg front kicks* 5kg x 8, *Cable Full front kicks* 5kg x 8, *Cable Sidekicks* 5kg x 8, each leg x 3 in one go

Flexes, stretches after

*Bent legs raises* (Lying on the stomach) 20lbs 4 x 12, one drop set, 45s rest between sets

*Smith Half squats* 40kg x 12, 45s rest between sets

Flexes, stretches after

Supported single leg sit ups (to the side) 4 x 15

*Seated calfs* 25kg 3 x 15

*Upper abs*, 3x 50

one of the hardest legs workout had lately, back home and barely could do cardio, but did 

today all in pain 

am cardio done, shoulders-rear delts later in the afternoon


----------



## MattGriff

Keep it going miss!


----------



## fitrut

MattGriff said:


> Keep it going miss!


Im trying  still breathing 

just finished back and biceps, eating cod and will do pm cardio session

been crazy busy lately, having less and less energy every day and still have 4 weeks to go :huh:

hope you well, Ill fbook you later

- - - Updated - - -



MattGriff said:


> Keep it going miss!


Im trying  still breathing 

just finished back and biceps, eating cod and will do pm cardio session

been crazy busy lately, having less and less energy every day and still have 4 weeks to go :huh:

hope you well, Ill fbook you later


----------



## apollo17

will all be worth it...nice work


----------



## fitrut

apollo17 said:


> will all be worth it...nice work


thanx, yep Im already quite happy with results, will see in 4 weeks


----------



## fitrut

week 4 :w00t: cant believe have only 4 weeks left

stats so far, scale: weight 60.5kg which isnt very bad, holding loads of water so still have soft look










will do calliper tomorrow and early morning pics too. diet basically the same as previous week. on Monday and Tuesday put 50g wholegrain as carbmeal to check how my body responds to it, worked pretty well so will keep at least 2 carbmeals, muscle looked fuller after carbmeals. water retention is crazy lately, especially yesterday which is very annoying :/ 60min cardio twice a day as last week and training the same: Mon, Tue, Thu, Fri, Sat cardio only, Sun off.


----------



## fitrut

week 4 pics, slightly leaner again, have clear sixpack  however legs very stubborn, cant beat them fats :crying:


----------



## Rykard

six pack looks great , I love the taper too.


----------



## fitrut

Rykard said:


> six pack looks great , I love the taper too.


still alot need to be done


----------



## Rykard

fitrut said:


> still alot need to be done


I know, but you are progressing


----------



## fitrut

chilisi said:


> Legs are looking more defined. Well done.


thank you 

them very weird, one day lean and nice details, next day-none at all, still hormones and water mess around. need to nail them as thats my weak part. decided with PT to put carbmeals on training days as muscle look fuller so all good.


----------



## CharlieC25

Great taper Ruta, your shoulders and back are particularly impressive.. Leaning out nicely - awesomeness is imminent


----------



## fitrut

chilisi said:


> Yeah carbs are great for looking full. Crap for looking smooth


yep so have to find what works best, looks like 4 carb meals too much for me so will stick to Mon, Tue and Thur and rest days no carbs

would love to get pasta now  :lol:


----------



## fitrut

CharlieC25 said:


> Great taper Ruta, your shoulders and back are particularly impressive.. Leaning out nicely - awesomeness is imminent


thank you, yes finally getting leaner but still not happy with legs :sad: now need to focus stay lean and not lose any muscle as I always shrink in last couple weeks


----------



## fitrut

week 3 update

not much to update really  been crazy busy, diet the same, added 3 carb meals, training the same: Mon-Tue, Wed OFF cardio only, Thu-Fri training, Sat Cardio only and Sunday completely off, still do cardio twice a day, will reduce if notice muscle going down

abs


----------



## fitrut

chilisi said:


> Pasta is for the weak. Meat and veg are for champions
> 
> I worked on an Italian Ship this year. We had 4 courses for lunch and Dinner. The first 3 consisted of some sort of Pasta, every single day. And freshly cooked bread. Im surprised I didn't put on much weight!


   Im weak then  aaawe id love to eat pasta 3 times a day and of course not to put any weight - lucky some!


----------



## rich-k-

i have just sat here with one of my girl mates in the gym, and read thru the whole thread! she is so inspired now! really great thread!! cant wait too see how you get on! awesome looking body


----------



## fitrut

rich-k- said:


> i have just sat here with one of my girl mates in the gym, and read thru the whole thread! she is so inspired now! really great thread!! cant wait too see how you get on! awesome looking body


awe thats nice, thank you  :thumb: made my day


----------



## MattGriff

fitrut said:


> week 4 pics, slightly leaner again, have clear sixpack  however legs very stubborn, cant beat them fats :crying:


Back and abs look great, very hot. You can see the leg definition starting to come through and I am sure tanned, oiled and under the light they will look brilliant with a few more weeks work. Well done!


----------



## CharlieC25

I think most women struggle with the derrière and legs  look great though Hun and yes I too hate the dreaded two week out shrinkage.. Abs and obliques looking tight though plenty of time!


----------



## dtlv

You look to be doing well for a few weeks out Ruta... if you were struggling to lean up your upper body at this stage I'd be a little worried, but you don't seem to be and the lower seems to be heading in the right direction... I've total faith in team ruta


----------



## fitrut

chilisi said:


> I was hammer a TRX each day for an hour in the heat. Think it kept the carb weight off!


thats what I need now


----------



## fitrut

MattGriff said:


> Back and abs look great, very hot. You can see the leg definition starting to come through and I am sure tanned, oiled and under the light they will look brilliant with a few more weeks work. Well done!


thanks Griffs :thumb: yes need some hardwork done on legs, no matter how hard I train them-very stubborn fat :crying: damn oestrogens


----------



## fitrut

CharlieC25 said:


> I think most women struggle with the derrière and legs  look great though Hun and yes I too hate the dreaded two week out shrinkage.. Abs and obliques looking tight though plenty of time!


yep thats true and thats shame when train hard and diet religiously still dont get desired effect only because of the nature of woman body. I put all blame on hormones really, I very likely would look way worse if Id be doing cheat meals, I had none basically since week 10, wouldnt enjoy because of the fear to ruin all hard work  or im just paranoiac :lol:


----------



## CharlieC25

See I didn't do cheat meals for first four weeks of my diet and I actually put on weight! As soon as I had my first cheat meal I drop 2.5lbs in the first week so it definitely works for me but it doesn't work for everyone and some have to have more careful cheats than others.. I need it for my sanity I applaud you for your determination to have no cheats I tried it and wouldn't last on a full prep it would be torture! Whatever you do obviously works for you so if it's not broke don't fix it as they say!


----------



## fitrut

Dtlv74 said:


> You look to be doing well for a few weeks out Ruta... if you were struggling to lean up your upper body at this stage I'd be a little worried, but you don't seem to be and the lower seems to be heading in the right direction... I've total faith in team ruta


now have to keep what gained muscle wise, thats the challenge


----------



## fitrut

CharlieC25 said:


> See I didn't do cheat meals for first four weeks of my diet and I actually put on weight! As soon as I had my first cheat meal I drop 2.5lbs in the first week so it definitely works for me but it doesn't work for everyone and some have to have more careful cheats than others.. I need it for my sanity I applaud you for your determination to have no cheats I tried it and wouldn't last on a full prep it would be torture! Whatever you do obviously works for you so if it's not broke don't fix it as they say!


its becoming a torture I must agree especially now when feel more and more tired but not much to go so can do it  I added 2 rice meals two weeks ago and worked pretty well, last week I had 3 rice meals and few days after looked pretty watery so it obviously not working well for me not even talking about full fat or carb proper cheat meal. might reduce cardio next week, will see how it goes. I spend more time now lying down or having extra naps  helps to go through the day  how much cardio you do now? and you also do routines for the show right so its extra cardio for you


----------



## CharlieC25

Exactly but then a rice meal is slow release carbs have you ever tried eating sweets? I also would look watery on rice or pasta but if I eat haribo I wake up the next day leeeean, again though everyone is so different and you are the best judge of what would work for you, you are looking bang on for four weeks though so your plan is working for you, do you like fudge? Louise Rogers put a protein fudge recipe up the other day looks amazing and might cure sanity whilst not being too naughty 

I do 25mins HIIT in the morning and evening (PWO on training days) I also do routine practice for 30mins 2-3 times per week depending on my back and before I do my pwo cardio I do an anaerobic circuit only for 2mins but real high energy no rest and it works for me...


----------



## fitrut

CharlieC25 said:


> Exactly but then a rice meal is slow release carbs have you ever tried eating sweets? I also would look watery on rice or pasta but if I eat haribo I wake up the next day leeeean, again though everyone is so different and you are the best judge of what would work for you, you are looking bang on for four weeks though so your plan is working for you, do you like fudge? Louise Rogers put a protein fudge recipe up the other day looks amazing and might cure sanity whilst not being too naughty
> 
> I do 25mins HIIT in the morning and evening (PWO on training days) I also do routine practice for 30mins 2-3 times per week depending on my back and before I do my pwo cardio I do an anaerobic circuit only for 2mins but real high energy no rest and it works for me...


no not really, havent tried any sweets, I used to eat bit of raisins but took them off on week 6 I think. youre right, we all different and what works best for you not necessarily will for me  id love to have some sweets time after time but looks like not now  yeah love fudge


----------



## fitrut

week 3 update, bit late with updates, last weeks really crazy busy and going so fast  weight 60kg and stops now, no more losing now need to keep it, nail the condition and dont lose any muscle, so far so good. legs leaning up nicely but really weird stuff going on with my arms, still quite fatty . now reduced cardio to once a day, training remains the same, might add one more workout just for arms on Saturday

week 3 pics


----------



## fitrut

chilisi said:


> Hey looking great. You happy at this stage?


no not really  could be more leaner and muscle start looking flat so need to keep eye on my cardio and kcals, still cant get right whats not working for my arms, looks quite creepy-clear abs, fat arms  sound in my head ''freeaaak''  :lol:


----------



## fitrut

chilisi said:


> Will you be doing anything else to drop water or fat before show?
> 
> Were your arms not as lean as the rest of you last time around?


will reduce sodium in last week

last year at this point arms were very lean as well as the whole top of the body but couldnt get legs lean, this year all totally opposite - legs getting very lean now but arms very stubborn


----------



## CharlieC25

Looking great Ruta - I have exactly the same problem with my arms! First diet was hard getting condition in my legs yet arms the fat (and muscle) dropped off whereas this year arms are being veeery stubborn.. Look brilliant for 3 weeks out, great condition once water is out and tan is on you will look ace


----------



## Keeks

Looking great Ruta! 

Lol, Im also struggling with the fat around tricep area, its not for shifting this time, very frustrating! We're all having the same problem!


----------



## fitrut

CharlieC25 said:


> Looking great Ruta - I have exactly the same problem with my arms! First diet was hard getting condition in my legs yet arms the fat (and muscle) dropped off whereas this year arms are being veeery stubborn.. Look brilliant for 3 weeks out, great condition once water is out and tan is on you will look ace


thank you

yep, most likely hormones as normally weight goes down first off the top body and legs last

now have more energy crashes every day so cant wait to have some real rest 

- - - Updated - - -



Keeks said:


> Looking great Ruta!
> 
> Lol, Im also struggling with the fat around tricep area, its not for shifting this time, very frustrating! We're all having the same problem!


yeah thats though, hate it 

thanks, not much to go though  :bounce:


----------



## fitrut

*week 2 update*

gosh, 2 weeks to go, as always not happy with my looks but look bit better than last week  no training today, cardio only. am cardio done, later pm session-getting watery and soft again so decided to do two cardio sessions on off training days and one cardio session on training days.










off to get some fake sun  last sunbed session today :bounce:


----------



## BestBefore1989

that's a massive difference on last week. WOW


----------



## Rykard

looking good, legs seem to be coming up a bit more


----------



## Fatstuff

Just popped in to say looking good ruta, impressive as ever and good luck

- - - Updated - - -

btw your lats and delts look mighty impressive


----------



## fitrut

BestBefore1989 said:


> that's a massive difference on last week. WOW


 :thumb: yes and hopefully will go this way until the end


----------



## fitrut

Rykard said:


> looking good, legs seem to be coming up a bit more


looks like finally beaten legs, never had legs like this, obviously cardio twice a day and low kcal all I need to get into great condition


----------



## fitrut

chilisi said:


> It's all coming together now. Can see a lot more ab definition and your delts look bigger from fat/water loss from the arms.
> 
> Looking good girl!


thank you  funny thing my sis bought big mirror and everytime i pass it I check for those details  am I going crazy or just like what I see in it  :lol: some days still look worse then on others but now main goal to find what works best so I look best on Saturday


----------



## fitrut

Fatstuff said:


> Just popped in to say looking good ruta, impressive as ever and good luck
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> btw your lats and delts look mighty impressive


 :thumb: thank you, some part still appear to be bit uneven, but we work on them and hopefully will get fixed.


----------



## fitrut

today complete day off, was going to watch Leamington show today but plans have changed, going to Portsmouth for brothers 30th Bday :bounce: no cake no vine no anything nice for me but I have plenty of fish and amazing flavoured BCAA :lol: :lol:


----------



## fitrut

chilisi said:


> I'm guessing you like what your seeing. We all do it though, my wife always gives me banter when I'm flexing in the mirror.
> 
> And I'd imagine it depends what the lighting is like above each mirror, as I'd imagine it could play havoc with someone's mind at your level.


kind of  my bf does that all the time and Im always ''whats up with flexing every time you see mirror''  and now I so the same :lol:

well as long as mirror show what I like to see im all happy  people at the gym also say I get leaner and leaner every week so all comments give bit more encouragement


----------



## MattGriff

1st and 2nd place at Worlds Strongest Man

Žydrunas Savickas and Vytautas Lalas



Some motivation for you to do well for your country!


----------



## fitrut

MattGriff said:


> 1st and 2nd place at Worlds Strongest Man
> 
> Žydrunas Savickas and Vytautas Lalas
> 
> View attachment 96255
> 
> 
> Some motivation for you to do well for your country!


hehe nice, power of Lithuania 

im representing UK though  but proud to be born in one of the strongest nation in the world


----------



## fitrut

quick update, off gym today, cardio only, had very upset stomach this morning and also last couple weeks pain in my shoulders driving me crazy, other than that-all good. weight just went to 59.6kg which isnt bad. bit more than a week to go.


----------



## Rykard

there seems to be a bit of a stomach bug going round, a few on here have had it and some of my family too. only last 24-48 hrs though. so hopefully you'll be on it again soon.


----------



## fitrut

Rykard said:


> there seems to be a bit of a stomach bug going round, a few on here have had it and some of my family too. only last 24-48 hrs though. so hopefully you'll be on it again soon.


I hope so, I certainly dont need to be sick now :crying:


----------



## BestBefore1989

fitrut said:


> quick update, off gym today, cardio only, had very upset stomach this morning and also last couple weeks pain in my shoulders driving me crazy, other than that-all good. weight just went to 59.6kg which isnt bad. bit more than a week to go.


hope you feel better soon x


----------



## fitrut

chilisi said:


> Hope you get better soon. At least you managed some cardio.


yep feeling much better today  am cardio done, back and bicep today


----------



## fitrut

chilisi said:


> Nice. Get them guns blasted !


def will do 

just received great news from father in law, finally received a camera that been waiting for a few months now - wanted to do photoshoots but now no time left but at least will do amazing pics at the show :bounce: and after


----------



## fitrut

started counting days now  6 days to go

statistics  :whistling: weight 59.5kg, half kg lost during the last week, according to calliper measurements Im 8.61% now, week 15 was 21.31% sounds like did some good job here in last 14 weeks. size wise Im happy but still need to nail the condition, skins looks watery and soft.

pics done yesterday


----------



## Suprakill4

Looking great!!! Legs looking fantastic.


----------



## fitrut

Suprakill4 said:


> Looking great!!! Legs looking fantastic.


thank you, best legs ever had really, so very pleased with the results


----------



## fitrut

am cardio done, last legs workout today later and another cardio in the evening.

normally Id have Sunday off, but decided need to push bit harder and did morning cardio and late in the evening light training for uneven parts-back, shoulders.

diet remains the same-egg whites, green beans, cucumber and cod. removing splenda from coffee, grapefruit only today and tomorrow and bit of brown rice as carb load, no more flavouride BCAA, will have to drink plain BCAA which taste totally ugly   not much to go though, very excited :bounce: :bounce:

packing bags today, tomorrow afternoon shoulders and rear delts workout and leaving country early morning on Wednesday


----------



## dtlv

You look great Ruta, now just go enjoy it and kick some butt!!  Will be supporting you all the way


----------



## Uriel

all the best ruta - looking the best i've seen you x


----------



## Keeks

Looking fantastic hun! Legs are amazing! So excited for you! Roll on show time! :thumb:


----------



## fitrut

Dtlv74 said:


> You look great Ruta, now just go enjoy it and kick some butt!!  Will be supporting you all the way


 :beer: thank you,definitely will do

but as always, things cant go smooth for me :crying: damn Royal Mail lost my suit, for some reason instead of sending it to Bham they send it to Preston, bunch of morons and if they wont deliver it tomorrow, will have to wear old suit :crying:


----------



## fitrut

chilisi said:


> It's all coming together now, well done on your prep.
> 
> Good luck out there and have a great time.


thank you, still have few days left but some days were damn harsh


----------



## fitrut

Uriel said:


> all the best ruta - looking the best i've seen you x


cheers, it is, the best condition I ever had actually so very pleased, now need to keep it that way for few days and will see how will I look there on huge stage 

- - - Updated - - -



Keeks said:


> Looking fantastic hun! Legs are amazing! So excited for you! Roll on show time! :thumb:


thank you :bounce: :bounce:

beauty stuff done finally  bed time


----------



## dtlv

fitrut said:


> :beer: thank you,definitely will do
> 
> but as always, things cant go smooth for me :crying: damn Royal Mail lost my suit, for some reason instead of sending it to Bham they send it to Preston, bunch of morons and if they wont deliver it tomorrow, will have to wear old suit :crying:


Well that's the Royal Fail for you... the seem to be at their worst for losing things I send with them via recorded delivery, has happened four times in the last year or two, all with important documents.

Anyway don't let it bother you... just go with the flow and make the very best happen!


----------



## fitrut

Dtlv74 said:


> Well that's the Royal Fail for you... the seem to be at their worst for losing things I send with them via recorded delivery, has happened four times in the last year or two, all with important documents.
> 
> Anyway don't let it bother you... just go with the flow and make the very best happen!


yeah I know, I did ask them to ship my suit way earlier in case it might get lost in post, I was told ''oh no no, special delivery never get lost'' sure can see that now  well anyway, half way packing my stuff, no stress. my bf said ''im working hard to build your muscle and you burn it with your anger''  :confused1: so im relaxed now as physically can see my shoulders shrink 

went to the gym quite late last night and didnt finish hamstrings so will have to go twice, morning finish hamstrings and afternoon do shoulders and rear delts, off to cambridge tonight and flying early tomorrow from London 

will try to update from there if I have free minute


----------



## CharlieC25

Good luck Ruta looking fantastic, you've done all the hard work so now relax and enjoy  x


----------



## dtlv

fitrut said:


> yeah I know, I did ask them to ship my suit way earlier in case it might get lost in post, I was told ''oh no no, special delivery never get lost'' sure can see that now  well anyway, half way packing my stuff, no stress. my bf said ''im working hard to build your muscle and you burn it with your anger''  :confused1: so im relaxed now as physically can see my shoulders shrink
> 
> went to the gym quite late last night and didnt finish hamstrings so will have to go twice, morning finish hamstrings and afternoon do shoulders and rear delts, off to cambridge tonight and flying early tomorrow from London
> 
> will try to update from there if I have free minute


Sounds good, and your bf is right about not letting it bother you... is their mess up and totally out of your hands so no point stressing about something you can do nothing about.

So how will you approach training and diet in the last couple of days? Are you gonna water load and then drop it... what's the plan to get dry?


----------



## MattGriff

Best of luck Ruta big love x x


----------



## Big Kris

Good luck Ruta been popping in and out over this prep and you have put some graft to getting into shape


----------



## Rykard

best of luck .. hope it goes great..


----------



## fitrut

Dtlv74 said:


> Sounds good, and your bf is right about not letting it bother you... is their mess up and totally out of your hands so no point stressing about something you can do nothing about.
> 
> So how will you approach training and diet in the last couple of days? Are you gonna water load and then drop it... what's the plan to get dry?


yeah, I am calm now-suit arrived fine and safe, so that sorted  im still drinking alot water and will stop drink it 9pm on friday and will have few sips during the day on Saturday. diet pretty much the same-egg whites, cucumber, cod, i drink BCAA but unflavoured one, no more sweeteners in coffee and nothing else nice and sweet, even chewing gum  had brown rice 50gr as carb load today and 50gr grapefruit and thats it 

smashed shoulders today, tired like hell, off to cambridge soon

- - - Updated - - -



CharlieC25 said:


> Good luck Ruta looking fantastic, you've done all the hard work so now relax and enjoy  x


thank you :thumb: going to relax after finals


----------



## fitrut

MattGriff said:


> Best of luck Ruta big love x x


thank you Griffs :clap:

- - - Updated - - -



Big Kris said:


> Good luck Ruta been popping in and out over this prep and you have put some graft to getting into shape


cheers, long journey, not much to go and then some nice rest woohoo


----------



## fitrut

Rykard said:


> best of luck .. hope it goes great..


hehe thanks, me too


----------



## Chelsea

Looking spot on Ruta, looking forward to seeing how you get along.


----------



## fitrut

chilisi said:


> You can do it!?


yeah I have to


----------



## fitrut

Chelsea said:


> Looking spot on Ruta, looking forward to seeing how you get along.


thank you :thumb:


----------



## fitrut

registration done today :bounce: Im in shorties class  162.2 cm so will be in bodyfitness 163cm, apparently about 700 competitors in total will be there, crazy 

met couple of guys from UK during the registration, very exciting 

today having last training session, very hot and nice here, will add some picsies tomorrow.

my class meeting on saturday 2pm local time and 2.30 prejudging

we live in city centre of Madrid, very nice here, every evening someone sings on the street, very traditional Spanish atmosphere


----------



## Queenie

Oh mate sounds fab! Enjoy your time there and good luck!! X


----------



## Suprakill4

Sounds an amazing place to be!! ENJOY IT!


----------



## PaulB

Good luck Ruta. You can do it girl...


----------



## fitrut

back to reality now 

I didnt make to top 6, not sure about my placing still no results posted online but I got into semifinals in top 10 out of 25 girls in category. will put some pics once back to UK-need to transfer from camera and sort them. standards were really high and huge class, my aim was top 6, well didn't get there but had great experience and now full focus on Brits. had huge italian with two deserts and vine  and this morning dry and vainy as never :confused1: should be going on stage now  :lol:

today back to regular diet, will walk around in Madrid city center and flying home to UK tomorrow afternoon


----------



## Milky

Sad times but l am sure you will boucne back.

Gutted for you.


----------



## fitrut

Milky said:


> Sad times but l am sure you will boucne back.
> 
> Gutted for you.


thank you, much appreciated 

that means I need to work harder and will be better


----------



## fitrut

chilisi said:


> Sorry to hear you didn't get what you wanted but you made it to the semi finals regardless!?
> 
> You will be a lot stronger at the Brits and even better at the Arnold next year!


yep I got into semifinals, class was huge so they did comparisons of five otherwise no chance to see all physiques and I looked pretty much well, then we went offstage and were waiting roughly for 10 minutes for top 10 to be posted then back again on stage. I didnt get callouts so I knew already then im not into top 6. but I did amazing improvements in my physique so its not that bad even though obviously not happy I didnt place. I was way harder than before, clear abs but flat muscle, so need to do some changes in my diet, other ladies muscle look way more full even with very similar condition as mine


----------



## BestBefore1989

bummer, the standard must have been out of this world.

right now you must be so disappointed so (((hug)))


----------



## Queenie

Ruta u gave it your all, and YOU noticed improvements yourself... you still deserve huge congrats!

You'll use it to drive you... Silver lining and all that  oh and Madrid? Lovely  I'm v jealous lol x


----------



## Rykard

shame about the placing but if you have improved that is what is important. I presume the std at the brits won't be as high? so a better placing should be on?


----------



## Keeks

As above, you've made good improvements and thats what counts hun, and you did well anyway, well done! 

And roll on the Brits! :thumb:


----------



## PaulB

Sorry you didnt get where you wanted to be. UKM hug x


----------



## eezy1

we still like u ruta :tongue:

still sounds like a great experience


----------



## CharlieC25

Well done Ruta you competed on a stage that so many only ever dream of so well done! Now time to focus on the Brits  see you at weigh in! Xx


----------



## fitrut

chilisi said:


> At least you know what to work on for next year.
> 
> It's how you handle the decision and what you do now that matters
> 
> Must have been an amazing experience though!


yes thats true, will try to get some feedback from UK judge as well once I get a chance, there is always where to improve. that was great experience and had real good time, def going back again next year if I qualify for that


----------



## fitrut

BestBefore1989 said:


> bummer, the standard must have been out of this world.
> 
> right now you must be so disappointed so (((hug)))


yes, compare to last year contest, standards were way higher. girl who won my class is overall world champion and some other girls did pretty good in worlds and European championships so it was great to be there and stand between them. I placed 13th by the way as in semifinals were top 15 not top 10  my head still not working properly :lol:

this was my first ''big'' contest so its not the end of world 

thank you


----------



## fitrut

RXQueenie said:


> Ruta u gave it your all, and YOU noticed improvements yourself... you still deserve huge congrats!
> 
> You'll use it to drive you... Silver lining and all that  oh and Madrid? Lovely  I'm v jealous lol x


thank you, pleased I was at my best, bit messed up myself though as did quite few major mistakes but I def will learn from them

oh Madrid, amazing. nice hot and happy people around, even with huge crisis in the country people still smiling and happy, amazing  I had just one meal to eat anything I like as next day had go back to diet and wanted to try so many things  their dishes amazing, but well I guess I need to go on holiday to Spain so I can eat anything I like


----------



## fitrut

Rykard said:


> shame about the placing but if you have improved that is what is important. I presume the std at the brits won't be as high? so a better placing should be on?


I think this year will be higher at Brits, I know few girls already in great shape, will be very interesting. Im tired of all this now  but still very excited, cant wait


----------



## fitrut

Keeks said:


> As above, you've made good improvements and thats what counts hun, and you did well anyway, well done!
> 
> And roll on the Brits! :thumb:


thank you :thumb: are you coming to watch the show?


----------



## fitrut

CharlieC25 said:


> Well done Ruta you competed on a stage that so many only ever dream of so well done! Now time to focus on the Brits  see you at weigh in! Xx


yes that is so true, wanna go back there again 

definitely, hope last days of your prep go well :thumb:


----------



## Irish Beast

Hey Rutty,

Glad you made it out the other side. Personally I think you had cucumber overdose on the day  Well done on all the hard work you put in and looking forward to the next prep.

Enjoy yous hols.

IB


----------



## fitrut

Irish Beast said:


> Hey Rutty,
> 
> Glad you made it out the other side. Personally I think you had cucumber overdose on the day  Well done on all the hard work you put in and looking forward to the next prep.
> 
> Enjoy yous hols.
> 
> IB


hehey, thank you  I still have Brits to do and then no more cucumbers and eggs for some time :lol:


----------



## fitrut

few pics 

registration

















breakfast


----------



## fitrut

first on the left


----------



## fitrut

with brother


----------



## fitrut




----------



## CharlieC25

Ruta you look phenomenal!!


----------



## Sambuca

ye you look really good! Madrid looks awesome


----------



## Uriel

top 10 oin that size class at that level show is FAR from shabby.....wikid little result TBF


----------



## Uriel

personally - I'd gave you a third just for the eyes lol


----------



## fitrut

CharlieC25 said:


> Ruta you look phenomenal!!


thank you :thumb: :beer:


----------



## fitrut

Uriel said:


> top 10 oin that size class at that level show is FAR from shabby.....wikid little result TBF


it was top 15  and I was placed 13th, I dont know why they awarded me with few diplomas-I cant count to 15  :lol: or too much dieting 

thank you  couple more days and will have some rest, exhausted now


----------



## dtlv

Awesome pics Ruta, you have really great lines in the contest shots... love your taper from lats to waist to thigh sweep, really good.

Not just saying this to be nice, but from the pics I've seen you look like you were done some injustice in the placings... but still, the past is the past and bring on the next show!


----------



## fitrut

Uriel said:


> personally - I'd gave you a third just for the eyes lol


 :lol:


----------



## fitrut

Dtlv74 said:


> Awesome pics Ruta, you have really great lines in the contest shots... love your taper from lats to waist to thigh sweep, really good.
> 
> Not just saying this to be nice, but from the pics I've seen you look like you were done some injustice in the placings... but still, the past is the past and bring on the next show!


thank you 

well the way they did I believe 5 girls in 5 groups and they took one from each group to make top 15 and the same for top 5, so obviously in second 5 someone was better than me and shes got into top 5. other height categories were smaller, for example one was only 9 girls so its easier to make top 5, I was in 25 girls group which was crazy  I am not sure where I was missing points, really interested to find out so will going to ask one of UK judges to give me a feedback, but I guess I was to heavy mass wise -all girls that made top 5 were smaller and again- my legs were too watery. but thats my thoughts

yep next show on Saturday, very excited :bounce:


----------



## dtlv

fitrut said:


> thank you
> 
> well the way they did I believe 5 girls in 5 groups and they took one from each group to make top 15 and the same for top 5, so obviously in second 5 someone was better than me and shes got into top 5. other height categories were smaller, for example one was only 9 girls so its easier to make top 5, I was in 25 girls group which was crazy  I am not sure where I was missing points, really interested to find out so will going to ask one of UK judges to give me a feedback, but I guess I was to heavy mass wise -all girls that made top 5 were smaller and again- my legs were too watery. but thats my thoughts
> 
> yep next show on Saturday, very excited :bounce:


That's what I don't get fully with the judging of the various female classes, how a tiny little bit too much muscle can be highly costly for points and placings... looking in from the outside the classes can be kind of hard to understand in respect of the judging criteria.

If there's one constructive criticism to make of the pics of you that I've seen it is, as you highlight, that you would benefit from drying out the lower body a little bit more next time, but as I said your overall shape was fantastic.... very hawt!!!


----------



## fitrut

Dtlv74 said:


> That's what I don't get fully with the judging of the various female classes, how a tiny little bit too much muscle can be highly costly for points and placings... looking in from the outside the classes can be kind of hard to understand in respect of the judging criteria.
> 
> If there's one constructive criticism to make of the pics of you that I've seen it is, as you highlight, that you would benefit from drying out the lower body a little bit more next time, but as I said your overall shape was fantastic.... very hawt!!!


yeah I know, every year they kind of change standards but lately they go for smaller look so have to change my routine, I put on crazy amount of muscle compare to last year  Im 8% bfat and my weight was 59kg on contest day while last year autumn season I was 8% bfat and 50kg 

funny thing they made loads of mistakes in competitors list and they put me in over 168 cm category, Im 162.2cm according measurements during the registration, I always assumed Im 164cm  and some of the people werent speaking english at all, was kind of funny to watch trying me to explain, but luckily had my IFBB member book so they got it and managed to changed, later we had interpreter but now I realy want to learn spanish  cant stand when cant say proper sentence  and dont understand what people are saying to me


----------



## Keeks

fitrut said:


> thank you :thumb: are you coming to watch the show?


I think Im going to Sportex on the Saturday but not watching the finals. Good luck anyway hun!

Looking great in your pics too, you're really gonna smash the Brits, you look superb!


----------



## dtlv

fitrut said:


> yeah I know, every year they kind of change standards but lately they go for smaller look so have to change my routine, I put on crazy amount of muscle compare to last year  Im 8% bfat and my weight was 59kg on contest day while last year autumn season I was 8% bfat and 50kg
> 
> funny thing they made loads of mistakes in competitors list and they put me in over 168 cm category, Im 162.2cm according measurements during the registration, I always assumed Im 164cm  and some of the people werent speaking english at all, was kind of funny to watch trying me to explain, but luckily had my IFBB member book so they got it and managed to changed, later we had interpreter but now I realy want to learn spanish  cant stand when cant say proper sentence  and dont understand what people are saying to me


You lithuanian muscle machine you  :lol: - is a testament to your training and dietary methods that you put so much on in the last year. you also held a lot of it over your cutting phase from what i noticed, and not everyone manages that as well as you did.

I love spanish but can't speak more than a few words... am better at Italian (have a house there so I have to be), and there is some cross over so i can understand more spanish than I can actually say. I agree, would be cool to learn properly.

Is weird that they were so disorganized at the show... you'd think the AC would be more together. Is nice they invented a new height for you though - that's not something that happens every day :lol:


----------



## fitrut

Keeks said:


> I think Im going to Sportex on the Saturday but not watching the finals. Good luck anyway hun!
> 
> Looking great in your pics too, you're really gonna smash the Brits, you look superb!


thank you, I hope so as you never know whos gonna turn up


----------



## BestBefore1989

You look fantastic !

reps sent


----------



## fitrut

Dtlv74 said:


> You lithuanian muscle machine you  :lol: - is a testament to your training and dietary methods that you put so much on in the last year. you also held a lot of it over your cutting phase from what i noticed, and not everyone manages that as well as you did.
> 
> I love spanish but can't speak more than a few words... am better at Italian (have a house there so I have to be), and there is some cross over so i can understand more spanish than I can actually say. I agree, would be cool to learn properly.
> 
> Is weird that they were so disorganized at the show... you'd think the AC would be more together. Is nice they invented a new height for you though - that's not something that happens every day :lol:


this machine is out of order soon  damn sooo tired, no training today or tomorrow, just relaxing and preparing for the big day :blink: 

that was very loong way and some days were really crazy, but pretty much happy with results (well will see on Saturday  )

youd be suprised - so many people at the Expo wouldnt speak english at all and they were standing and promoting products, only few words; not being judgemental or anything but that was international Expo, not local market :cursing: 

oh you have house in Italy-lucky some  I think Im going to buy one in Spain, love weather there  always hot


----------



## fitrut

BestBefore1989 said:


> You look fantastic !
> 
> reps sent


thank you

and cheers for the greens - again  :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4

WOW!!!!!!!!! You looked incredible Ruta. Dramatic changes even from the last set of pics you put on. abs looked amazing!

you have incredible piercing blue eyes! do you wear contacts?

Glas you enjoyed, not many people can say they have been on that stage.


----------



## fitrut

chilisi said:


> You looked amazing on stage Ruta. The lighting and tan really brought out your hard work. There will be no stopping you next year!!
> 
> Heard anything off the judges yet?


thank you  def if Ill get another chance, will go and do it again 

no, not yet, might have a chance at Brits tomorrow if I see the judge who was at the Arnolds


----------



## fitrut

Suprakill4 said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!! You looked incredible Ruta. Dramatic changes even from the last set of pics you put on. abs looked amazing!
> 
> you have incredible piercing blue eyes! do you wear contacts?
> 
> Glas you enjoyed, not many people can say they have been on that stage.


cheers  yes very pleased with progress so far

nooo no contacts for me, in fact I need contacts as my vision gone bad but I cant put them into my eyes-eyes get all watery  natural colour 

yes loved the big stage even hard work dont seem that hard after all


----------



## fitrut

last day update 

weight this morning 58.5kg, went bit down, will carb up today with white rice and rest of the meals as regular - cod and cucumber, 6 meals 

repacking bags and getting ready for tomorrow :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Suprakill4

Well great it was a brilliant experience for you. Wish i had your eyes, piercing blue! Ill say hi at sportex if i see you.

Kieren.


----------



## fitrut

Suprakill4 said:


> Well great it was a brilliant experience for you. Wish i had your eyes, piercing blue! Ill say hi at sportex if i see you.
> 
> Kieren.


 :thumb: great, see you there if I see you there


----------



## Suprakill4

Looked amazing today ruta. Did you make top 6?


----------



## fitrut

Suprakill4 said:


> Looked amazing today ruta. Did you make top 6?


hey, thank you :thumb: . no, I didn't. might go to watch Grand Prix tomorrow


----------



## fitrut

with Carly :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

Hi hun. Great pic of you and Carly, you both look fab, and your legs looking awesome! :thumb:

Sorry you didnt make top 6, standard must've been sky high for you not to have made it though. Well done anyway hun!


----------



## fitrut

Keeks said:


> Hi hun. Great pic of you and Carly, you both look fab, and your legs looking awesome! :thumb:
> 
> Sorry you didnt make top 6, standard must've been sky high for you not to have made it though. Well done anyway hun!


thank you :thumb:

not that high really as expected, judging was ridiculous imo, seen top 6, girls in great shape were marked down. real disappointment this year in finals


----------



## Keeks

fitrut said:


> thank you :thumb:
> 
> not that high really as expected, judging was ridiculous imo, seen top 6, girls in great shape were marked down. real disappointment this year in finals


Ahhh thats a shame, and very frustrating.

What are your plans for now hun?


----------



## fitrut

Keeks said:


> Ahhh thats a shame, and very frustrating.
> 
> What are your plans for now hun?


yeah it is, life goes on  Im off to San Diego next week, thinking to do contest there and have a week off, love California :bounce: . so if all go according to the plan, should fly on Thursday  Im in my best shape ever so will use a chance and do another show, need some rest though but why not


----------



## Keeks

fitrut said:


> yeah it is, life goes on  Im off to San Diego next week, thinking to do contest there and have a week off, love California :bounce: . so if all go according to the plan, should fly on Thursday  Im in my best shape ever so will use a chance and do another show, need some rest though but why not


Oh wow, lucky you. :thumb: Have a fab time and good luck if you do a show. Like you said, you're in amazing shape so may as well do another show if you've got the chance, and enjoy California! :thumb:


----------



## PaulB

As Keeks said, your legs look excellent on that pic. In fact the whole package looks amazing. Never mind you having bad eye sight, the judges need glasses.


----------



## fitrut

few pics

part 1


----------



## fitrut

part 2


----------



## fitrut

Paul.B. said:


> As Keeks said, your legs look excellent on that pic. In fact the whole package looks amazing. Never mind you having bad eye sight, the judges need glasses.


thank you and thanks for the greens  :thumb:


----------



## fitrut

Keeks said:


> Oh wow, lucky you. :thumb: Have a fab time and good luck if you do a show. Like you said, you're in amazing shape so may as well do another show if you've got the chance, and enjoy California! :thumb:


thank you 

another trip to plan, flights hotels to book etc but I will have some nice time off so its not that bad after all, I can diet for another week and then enjoy even more  had to do cardio twice today as ate loads yesterday :lol:


----------



## dtlv

fitrut said:


> yeah it is, life goes on  Im off to San Diego next week, thinking to do contest there and have a week off, love California :bounce: . so if all go according to the plan, should fly on Thursday  Im in my best shape ever so will use a chance and do another show, need some rest though but why not


Wow, I love San Diego... been a few years since I've been there but one of my fav places. Doing a show out there would be great, especially taking your current condition into it... I still say you were robbed at the AC, some of the other girls too by the looks of the pics.


----------



## fitrut

Dtlv74 said:


> Wow, I love San Diego... been a few years since I've been there but one of my fav places. Doing a show out there would be great, especially taking your current condition into it... I still say you were robbed at the AC, some of the other girls too by the looks of the pics.


yeah same here, love California :bounce: very excited, cant wait. already booked flights 

I kind of agree with judgement at AC, but not with British yesterday, these last pics are from British and my condition was way better than week before at Arnolds. I think I was too shredded and too ''dry'' for my class, but I am pleased with my progress, will see how it goes in San Diego. will do the show on Saturday and then whole weekend and couple days just to walk around and enjoy Californian sun  and will close contest season for this year :whistling:


----------



## dtlv

fitrut said:


> yeah same here, love California :bounce: very excited, cant wait. already booked flights
> 
> I kind of agree with judgement at AC, but not with British yesterday, these last pics are from British and my condition was way better than week before at Arnolds. I think I was too shredded and too ''dry'' for my class, but I am pleased with my progress, will see how it goes in San Diego. will do the show on Saturday and then whole weekend and couple days just to walk around and enjoy Californian sun  and will close contest season for this year :whistling:


Am still catching up with the pics from the Brits... was impressed with Rhoden winning the men's pro and Michelle Brannan in the pro bikini... other than your pics on fb have not seen any more of your class... from those pics you look great, leaner in the lower body than the AC (thighs look awesome), but the field looked tougher than the AC from what I've seen.

Anyway am envious of your trip to cali... I need some sunshine bad. I seem to remember you taunting me with your pics to thailand not that long ago... will have to make sure I get myself somewhere awesome in the winter and return the favor! :lol:


----------



## fitrut

Dtlv74 said:


> Am still catching up with the pics from the Brits... was impressed with Rhoden winning the men's pro and Michelle Brannan in the pro bikini... other than your pics on fb have not seen any more of your class... from those pics you look great, leaner in the lower body than the AC (thighs look awesome), but the field looked tougher than the AC from what I've seen.
> 
> Anyway am envious of your trip to cali... I need some sunshine bad. I seem to remember you taunting me with your pics to thailand not that long ago... will have to make sure I get myself somewhere awesome in the winter and return the favor! :lol:


we didnt go so will go through pics as well 

hehe Thailand, we actually supposed to be going to Brasil for a week after my comps but now decided to go to California so Brasil has to wait  maybe after new year. well your house in Italy covers pretty much Thailand, California and couple more exotic trips :lol: :lol: id love to have a house in Ital, might buy one in Spain one day, love Spain  not going to Arnold though next year  maybe will go to watch show


----------



## tyramhall

You look in amazing condition! Cant believe you didnt get any further in the comp!


----------



## Queenie

Ruta! I totally chickened out of tapping u on the shoulder  I'm such a goon. Hope u had a great weekend!


----------



## fitrut

tyramhall said:


> You look in amazing condition! Cant believe you didnt get any further in the comp!


thank you :thumb: and thanks for the greens 

I know bunch of poop was there :lol:


----------



## fitrut

RXQueenie said:


> Ruta! I totally chickened out of tapping u on the shoulder  I'm such a goon. Hope u had a great weekend!


aawe really? you shouldnt :nono: next time don't be such a goon :lol: :lol:

was that you screaming my name? :lol: heard someone shouting non stop


----------



## Queenie

fitrut said:


> aawe really? you shouldnt :nono: next time don't be such a goon :lol: :lol:
> 
> was that you screaming my name? :lol: heard someone shouting non stop


Haha... No it wasn't me  I heard that too!!

I'm not too sure about the top 6 not being announced to the audience... Is that standard practise?


----------



## fitrut

RXQueenie said:


> Haha... No it wasn't me  I heard that too!!
> 
> I'm not too sure about the top 6 not being announced to the audience... Is that standard practise?


ok oh, I thought that was you  :lol:

not at all, last year I had way worse condition, soft and no leg separation and was told need to get more hardness and will be much better, so I worked my socks off and it looks like that no longer needed-all you need is soft body and no legs  couple in that top 6 were really good but rest of them-dont think so. total mess. the girl who placed 6th last week in Arnolds took 2nd  she was shocked as well as me, I had her in first actually. Su Farrel who really improved since May, I competed with her in London and she also didnt get into top 6, judging was really ridiculous. now who knows what they are looking for

I agree I might be overdid on hardness but if you look at pro pics, they very same level so dont know, lost in translation now  :lol:


----------



## Queenie

Such a shame... There really needs to be some consistency... I'm not even competing and I'm confused!!


----------



## fitrut

RXQueenie said:


> Such a shame... There really needs to be some consistency... I'm not even competing and I'm confused!!


yeah definitely would be much easier as now you never know what to expect which is very bad, it shouldnt be like this. for example if you go to worlds or europe you know they always expect extremely good condition and much bigger size, it is changing now though but not that dramatically as in Britain. they have written standards for the class but obviously they dont follow them


----------



## fitrut

comparison Finals 2011 and Finals 2012


----------



## Queenie

Lots of improvements there Ruta.... Even my untrained eye can see that!!


----------



## Suprakill4

Massive improvement in one year, incredible in fact i wish my gains were that quick!

Well done Ruta, you looked really good.


----------



## fitrut

RXQueenie said:


> Lots of improvements there Ruta.... Even my untrained eye can see that!!


thank you :thumb: :thumb : I bet that eye training of yours in progress


----------



## fitrut

Suprakill4 said:


> Massive improvement in one year, incredible in fact i wish my gains were that quick!
> 
> Well done Ruta, you looked really good.


thats true, im surprised myself and of course very pleased. put good size on and managed to get into good shape. genetically gifted  but always struggled to get into condition, changed diet very few times as well as training techniques. only one negative think I put too much on middle back, most likely from heavy squats and waist getting bit too wide - as well as from squats so have to change that, other than that-all good


----------



## 1010AD

fitrut i'm no judge but I can see a clear improvement there especially abs and top definition in legs. Excellent years training there very well done you should be over the moon :thumb:


----------



## fitrut

1010AD said:


> fitrut i'm no judge but I can see a clear improvement there especially abs and top definition in legs. Excellent years training there very well done you should be over the moon :thumb:


thank you 

looks like so many people didnt get that judging on Saturday, received loads of support and nice comments in last few days, will see what going to do next but in meantime very happy with progress.

even consider to do a new physique class, depends what criteria of the class is, need to find out more.


----------



## Uriel

lookig amazing ruta...and still mega buzy and doing another show? whenm are you stopping this year and having a break?


----------



## fitrut

Uriel said:


> lookig amazing ruta...and still mega buzy and doing another show? whenm are you stopping this year and having a break?


thanx :thumb: still mega busy and mega tired-hungry   doing another show this Saturday, flying off to San Diego tomorrow afternoon and then having lovely mini holiday


----------



## fitrut

chilisi said:


> San Diego is a cool place. Loads of nice restaurants to eat in. The coastal road upto LA is a nice drive if you have the time.


yep, went there couple years ago to science conference, but didnt have much time to look around so now looking what can do there 



















went to LA and Santa Monica too, and its 22C now :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## defo

It was good meeting you this weekend, you looked amazing congratulations!!


----------



## fitrut

chilisi said:


> Cool, me and my cousin did San Fran, Yosemite, Death Valley, Vegas, LA , then down the coast road to San Diego. I love America.
> 
> We stayed 1 night at Venice and trained at muscle beach


we went to San Diego and LA where friend lives, not far from Hollywood so also went there too and of course Venice beach and Golds Gym at Venice, good days.

cant wait to move to States  :lol: sun every day, what could be better


----------



## fitrut

defo said:


> It was good meeting you this weekend, you looked amazing congratulations!!


same here 

unfortunately didnt see your routine, didnt go on Sunday but well done you too :beer:


----------



## fitrut

chilisi said:


> Your moving there? Wow. Where about's?
> 
> California is a pretty cool place to live.


not yet, but planning to  hopefully in next couple of years

California only for me  always wanted to live where is hot and sunny :thumb:


----------



## fitrut

chilisi said:


> Your moving there? Wow. Where about's?
> 
> California is a pretty cool place to live.


yeah

oh and also forgot, went to Malibu to do photo-shoot on the beach  that was last year, very beautiful in Malibu, not sure if I have a chance to do it again


----------



## fitrut

chilisi said:


> Can't really go wrong. It was great training at muscle beach until these 2 seasoned pro, look a likes rocked up, must have been 18-20 stone, lean and tanned!? Me and my cousin slide off in embarrassment incase they squashed us flexing thier arms!


 :lol: :lol:

we went to Golds Gym, amazing place, really enjoyed workout there, Venice gym was closed then so couldnt workout there :/


----------



## fitrut

quick update 

about to go and get registered for tomorrow, booked the same hotel where the registration gonna take place so all need to do-walk to the lift  im on 8th floor but my legs need some rest  and also on very low energy, even to lie down too tired 

the trip was torture, 12 hr to San Francisco and 1.5 hr to San Diego. couldnt take any food on board and plain meals are total c.r.ap, ate salad and kept drinking water and coffee, lucky me had some rice cakes. had some food in main luggage so ate one fish and salad meal before going through the additional checking in San Francisco but rest of the food was taken, apparently you can bring fish but not salad :/ clever me I declared food on the customs card otherwise would've fined $250 - saw a guy literally crying when he had to pay the fine, no fun..

oh and the weather +25, niiiice

condition looks even better as it was at the Brits, looks like that starvation on the plain did good job :lol: I was bit watery before the trip, thought my body starting to give up as keeping condition for 3 weeks never worked for me, will see how will going to look tomorrow morning.


----------



## skd

hey, all the best ruta


----------



## fitrut

skd said:


> hey, all the best ruta


hey long time no see, thank you :beer: :thumb:


----------



## skd

fitrut said:


> hey long time no see, thank you :beer: :thumb:


#

i know, ive had a crazy few months, glad to see you are fit as ever, bring some sunshine back with you its freezing here!


----------



## Rykard

good luck, +1 on bringing some sun back it's freezing here...


----------



## dtlv

fitrut said:


> quick update
> 
> about to go and get registered for tomorrow, booked the same hotel where the registration gonna take place so all need to do-walk to the lift  im on 8th floor but my legs need some rest  and also on very low energy, even to lie down too tired
> 
> the trip was torture, 12 hr to San Francisco and 1.5 hr to San Diego. couldnt take any food on board and plain meals are total c.r.ap, ate salad and kept drinking water and coffee, lucky me had some rice cakes. had some food in main luggage so ate one fish and salad meal before going through the additional checking in San Francisco but rest of the food was taken, apparently you can bring fish but not salad :/ clever me I declared food on the customs card otherwise would've fined $250 - saw a guy literally crying when he had to pay the fine, no fun..
> 
> oh and the weather +25, niiiice
> 
> condition looks even better as it was at the Brits, looks like that starvation on the plain did good job :lol: I was bit watery before the trip, thought my body starting to give up as keeping condition for 3 weeks never worked for me, will see how will going to look tomorrow morning.


Hey just popping in to wish you luck... keep us updated as to how it goes... team UKM is with you!


----------



## fitrut

skd said:


> #
> 
> i know, ive had a crazy few months, glad to see you are fit as ever, bring some sunshine back with you its freezing here!


yeah i know what you mean, poop happens, Im glad youre ok though 

aaawe dont want to get back to cold weather :crying:


----------



## fitrut

Rykard said:


> good luck, +1 on bringing some sun back it's freezing here...


sister told me its freezing out there now, heres so hot, cant even open the window  did power walk to the show to get some food and burn them few thousands kcals I ate yesterday and today 

no wonder why people are much happier here-you cant be grumpy when so nice and hot outside


----------



## fitrut

chilisi said:


> Kick ar5e Ruta.
> 
> Good luck !!


thanks 

but my ar5e got kicked again :huh: 14 girls in my height class, I didnt get callouts and didnt make top 6. looks like american going for light looks as well, last year figure girls were more muscular while this year more soft and smaller. I was the biggest, and my back was crazy huge, I was told Id be much more better in physique class. well thats not what I like, so looks like will have to do more cardio, less hardcore training and get back to smaller looks.

will put some pics bit later, enjoying food now  problem is everything taste so salty now


----------



## fitrut

dtlv said:


> Hey just popping in to wish you luck... keep us updated as to how it goes... team UKM is with you!


thanks :beer:

off to the cinema and for some sushi  :bounce:


----------



## fitrut

chilisi said:


> Sorry to hear that. Must be frustrating when they look for different things each year?!
> 
> Sushi sounds too healthy by the way.


yeah kind of, but all I can do now is change things for the next year. went through the pics, I really do look big compare to other girls,

aawe love sushi, well its healthier than pizza for example. just smashed few rolls, cant even move now  Im very weirdly extremely lean, will see tomorrow but this morning was even leaner than yesterday. will have a break of gym for next couple weeks, will do bit of cardio but not tranining for a while.

hundreds of flights have been cancelled today due huge hurricane in states, it doesnt reach California but my flight is through Houston so not sure, hopefully all be sorted otherwise will have to stay here longer though


----------



## CharlieC25

Ah sorry to hear you didn't place top 6 Ruta you've made some fantastic gains this year. Time off must be a priority now


----------



## Keeks

Sorry to hear that hun, but you really do look incredible and have made great changes in the last year.

Its so frustrating when your not sure what the judges will go for, and can change from one year to the next so can be difficult getting to good condition as you dont know what they want.

Anyway, enjoy your rest now and hope flights are ok!


----------



## Irish Beast

You gonna take a little break from the gym Rutty?


----------



## fitrut

chilisi said:


> Even more of an excuse to eat some real food if your leaner. Especially if your flights maybe delayed.
> 
> Get your self into Dunkin Donuts and have a big fat Cheesebufer or 2 !
> 
> I've just had 2 bowls of Special Fried Rice and a protein shake for my brekkie. In so stuffed!? Won't be having any carbs for the rest of the day now


yes all good, back safe and sound  lucky me I bought connection flight through Houston in Texas, not Newark in New Jersey as normally would buy and Newark was closed they day I had to fly back.

everything is soooo tasty now  :bounce:


----------



## fitrut

CharlieC25 said:


> Ah sorry to hear you didn't place top 6 Ruta you've made some fantastic gains this year. Time off must be a priority now


thank you  yes happy with progress and had amazing time. now two weeks no gym, will do daily short cardio only and then back to training.


----------



## fitrut

Keeks said:


> Sorry to hear that hun, but you really do look incredible and have made great changes in the last year.
> 
> Its so frustrating when your not sure what the judges will go for, and can change from one year to the next so can be difficult getting to good condition as you dont know what they want.
> 
> Anyway, enjoy your rest now and hope flights are ok!


thank you  yes it is but looks like nothing we can do, but keep training and improving. I dont like physique class as much as figure/bodyfitness and to get into condition and figure judges looking for will be way easier for me; going to change basically everything starting with training technique, offseason diet etc; more cardio and less hardcore training.


----------



## fitrut

Irish Beast said:


> You gonna take a little break from the gym Rutty?


oh yes   now no training at all for two weeks, simple cardio at home in the morning or evening, complete rest


----------



## Keeks

fitrut said:


> thank you  yes it is but looks like nothing we can do, but keep training and improving. I dont like physique class as much as figure/bodyfitness and to get into condition and figure judges looking for will be way easier for me; going to change basically everything starting with training technique, offseason diet etc; more cardio and less hardcore training.


Wow, thats a big change but sometimes can do such much so heres to the next few months eh!?!? :beer: And you've got to be happy competing in the right class as well, thats a big thing IMO.


----------



## eezy1

Keeks said:


> Wow, thats a big change but sometimes can do such much so heres to the next few months eh!?!? :beer: And you've got to be happy competing in the right class as well, thats a big thing IMO.


shes gonna be competing against you keeks :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

eezy1 said:


> shes gonna be competing against you keeks :tongue:


Lol, I'd love that, always better when you know someone backstage, but Im in a different fed.


----------



## eezy1

ah right thats a shame. no cat fights backstage to look forward to then


----------



## fitrut

Keeks said:


> Wow, thats a big change but sometimes can do such much so heres to the next few months eh!?!? :beer: And you've got to be happy competing in the right class as well, thats a big thing IMO.


my body is very interesting, I managed to put loads of muscle in last few months, my coach is very knowledgeable and it obviously worked pretty well, this season was the first time I got that much shredded,of course its bit sad it was negative thing in my class and I was told I am more suitable for physique class, but most of women in physique class hold way more muscle which is not what I am looking for so I will have to go down on muscle mass. after Brits I managed to nail my condition even more so now will going to keep eye on contest and my class in spring season so easier to notice what judges are looking for 

thats one week after British, did more cardio, loaded with carbs and dont look that heavy after all


----------



## fitrut

Keeks said:


> Lol, I'd love that, always better when you know someone backstage, but Im in a different fed.


yep true :thumb: , and Im sticking to IFBB


----------



## Keeks

Looking amazing as always. :thumb:

It can be so difficult getting the mix just right, and then some years the judges do go for different things too which is very maddening. It'll be an interestimng time then over the next few months, will be following with interest.


----------



## fitrut

Keeks said:


> Looking amazing as always. :thumb:
> 
> It can be so difficult getting the mix just right, and then some years the judges do go for different things too which is very maddening. It'll be an interestimng time then over the next few months, will be following with interest.


thanx 

it is very confusing and obviously physiques cant be changed over the night, hopefully they won't change them standards again. I might do new contest, UK Nationals 2013 - drug tested contest in April if they going to include Bodyfitness class as now they have only fitness, bikini and physique on the list


----------



## dtlv

The womens classes almost seem like a comedy in some ways - a competitor enters based on the previous years criteria to find the judging standards have changed and they don't place well due to not presenting the right amount of muscle... so, faced with a choice of either changing class to match their physique or changing their physique again to match the class, they this time change class... only to find the criteria have changed for the new class and they'd have been better off where they started. :lol:

Repeat year after year and you have a picture of how the ladies classes seem to me as an outsider!!!


----------



## fitrut

dtlv said:


> The womens classes almost seem like a comedy in some ways - a competitor enters based on the previous years criteria to find the judging standards have changed and they don't place well due to not presenting the right amount of muscle... so, faced with a choice of either changing class to match their physique or changing their physique again to match the class, they this time change class... only to find the criteria have changed for the new class and they'd have been better off where they started. :lol:
> 
> Repeat year after year and you have a picture of how the ladies classes seem to me as an outsider!!!


yes exactly, it is ridiculous. when I did qualifier in May, I thought I was in ''OK'' shape, my bf insisted not to go as according to him I wasnt in shape at all and I took 2nd place, I was bit surprised and he even more  I didnt realise that was actually what they were looking for. well hopefully they wont get back to the same standards that were few years ago


----------



## dtlv

3ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss0-r5gftvx rc f56gfrrhbvrrrrrrfttttttttttttttttttb


----------



## dtlv

dtlv said:


> 3ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss0-r5gftvx rc f56gfrrhbvrrrrrrfttttttttttttttttttb


LMAO, I think my two and a half year old niece Bethany wants to say hello Ruta - that was from her while I was away from my laptop! :lol:


----------



## fitrut

dtlv said:


> LMAO, I think my two and a half year old niece Bethany wants to say hello Ruta - that was from her while I was away from my laptop! :lol:
> 
> View attachment 99694


haha hello Bethany  always thought that was your daughter when I saw her pics on fbook


----------



## fitrut

couple of pics from San Diego contest, will upload few more tomorrow once all sorted


----------



## dtlv

fitrut said:


> haha hello Bethany  always thought that was your daughter when I saw her pics on fbook


haha, no I share a house with my sister and that adorable little beast Bethany is hers... love her to bits, but am quite glad to be able to hand her back to my sister when she gets too much (like just now, lol).


----------



## dtlv

Awesome pics btw, especially the 4th pic, great pose!

I dig the pink bikini too... good color on you :thumbup1:


----------



## fitrut

dtlv said:


> haha, no I share a house with my sister and that adorable little beast Bethany is hers... love her to bits, but am quite glad to be able to hand her back to my sister when she gets too much (like just now, lol).


aawe thats nice. yeah remember you told me you live with sis. I bet you good but strict uncle


----------



## fitrut

dtlv said:


> Awesome pics btw, especially the 4th pic, great pose!
> 
> I dig the pink bikini too... good color on you :thumbup1:


hehe yeah i like my lil bow  I always do it after every turn, its like a habit even if others dont do, I still do  cant wait for the DVD, it going to take bit longer as it comes from States, but might cut mine part and upload here 

spent crazy amounts on them suits but they really look amazing


----------



## Zara-Leoni

I need to do a serious catch up on this journal my girl! This looks like one of the very few actually worth reading!!  xxx


----------



## Conscript

You look amazing in those pics Ruta, well done you! :thumb:


----------



## dtlv

fitrut said:


> aawe thats nice. yeah remember you told me you live with sis. I bet you good but strict uncle


Haha, hardly strict... more like a bad influence :lol:

I reckon she might be a little bodybuilder or figure athlete in the future though... she's watched me with the weights and she copies me and does deadlifts with a 2kg dumbbell, and with perfect form too!



fitrut said:


> hehe yeah i like my lil bow  I always do it after every turn, its like a habit even if others dont do, I still do  cant wait for the DVD, it going to take bit longer as it comes from States, but might cut mine part and upload here
> 
> spent crazy amounts on them suits but they really look amazing


Yeah some footage would be great. I think I remember you posting a clip in your previous journal, but would be good to see you strutting your stuff more recently 



Zara-Leoni said:


> I need to do a serious catch up on this journal my girl! This looks like one of the very few actually worth reading!!  xxx


I have low patience for journals and only post in a few, but this is one of the best ones for sure. :thumbup1:


----------



## fitrut

Zara-Leoni said:


> I need to do a serious catch up on this journal my girl! This looks like one of the very few actually worth reading!!  xxx


awe thank you, thats nice to hear 

never actually thought it gonna make that many pages


----------



## fitrut

Conscript said:


> You look amazing in those pics Ruta, well done you! :thumb:


thank you :beer:

unfortunately sixpack is gone, to be more specific its covered now 

just smashed night meal- quark cake with fat/sugar free caramel sauce which bought in States :bounce: :bounce: its shame cant get anything like that here, unless I dont know how to search


----------



## fitrut

dtlv said:


> Haha, hardly strict... *more like a bad influence* :lol:
> 
> I reckon she might be a little bodybuilder or figure athlete in the future though... she's watched me with the weights and she copies me and does deadlifts with a 2kg dumbbell, and with perfect form too!
> 
> Yeah some footage would be great. I think I remember you posting a clip in your previous journal, but would be good to see you strutting your stuff more recently
> 
> I have low patience for journals and only post in a few, but this is one of the best ones for sure. :thumbup1:


behave!!! and lead by example 

deadlifts with 2kg dumbbell :thumb:

definitely will post them, they do excellent video compare to UK videomakers, as they use few cameras: one backstage and another from the audience so in the video they show you before you enter the stage and then on stage.

my British finals pics and DVD not received even paid like ages ago, next day after the show, send him a message but looks like being totally ignored. not happy at all, hate poor customer service :cursing: previously he used to post them quite fast, I understand he might be busy etc, but ignorance is not acceptable


----------



## fitrut

chilisi said:


> Looking fantastic in San Diego!


thank you :beer:


----------



## fitrut

few more pics, quality bit poor and still waiting for CD to arrive, hopefully will get there comparison pics


----------



## fitrut

backstage


----------



## fitrut

best part - holiday and relax  :bounce:


----------



## Conscript

fitrut said:


> thank you :beer:
> 
> unfortunately sixpack is gone, to be more specific its covered now
> 
> just smashed night meal- quark cake with fat/sugar free caramel sauce which bought in States :bounce: :bounce: its shame cant get anything like that here, unless I dont know how to search


Well I'm sure you still look great, even with a belly full of tasty foods! 

Treat yourself now and have some fun, you deserve to more than most around here! :beer:

You should ask Keeks for some of her special quark recipes, I'm sure she won't mind.... unless you're buying the Quark from her territory...:eek: :lol:


----------



## fitrut

Conscript said:


> Well I'm sure you still look great, even with a belly full of tasty foods!
> 
> Treat yourself now and have some fun, you deserve to more than most around here! :beer:
> 
> You should ask Keeks for some of her special quark recipes, I'm sure she won't mind.... unless you're buying the Quark from her territory...:eek: :lol:


thank you, I look like a chipmunk now  :lol:

now having two weeks off and couldnt care less about looking all fluffy  and time to pay my dues to friends and family, need to spend some quality time with them, off to town for a coffee and cake with a friend :bounce: :bounce:

definitely Keeks recipes please  :thumb:


----------



## dtlv

Am waiting for @Keeks to write the definitive reciepe book on quark... I already think that Trinity College Cambridge should award her an honorary phd in quarkology. :thumbup1:


----------



## fitrut

dtlv said:


> Am waiting for @Keeks to write the definitive reciepe book on quark... I already think that Trinity College Cambridge should award her an honorary phd in quarkology. :thumbup1:


haha me too


----------



## fitrut

just seen results, placed 10th, well.. next season will be better (or not  :lol


----------



## PaulB

dtlv said:


> 3ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss0-r5gftvx rc f56gfrrhbvrrrrrrfttttttttttttttttttb


I thought this was an attempt to speak Lithuanian lol


----------



## fitrut

Paul.B. said:


> I thought this was an attempt to speak Lithuanian lol


  and he failed


----------



## PaulB

Well Ruta, you look amazing in all your pics. Excellent condition, and youre natural which makes it even more impressive. Well done.

Tu esi labai grazi I hope that correct haha


----------



## dtlv

Paul.B. said:


> I thought this was an attempt to speak Lithuanian lol


 :lol:

I wouldn't dare try, I can't even manage german or italian, and german is my ancestry and I've lived in italy... heck, english is difficult enough!!!


----------



## fitrut

Paul.B. said:


> Well Ruta, you look amazing in all your pics. Excellent condition, and youre natural which makes it even more impressive. Well done.
> 
> Tu esi labai grazi I hope that correct haha


thank you 

hehe very good, but bit lisping  should be tu esi labai gra*ž*i


----------



## fitrut

dtlv said:


> :lol:
> 
> I wouldn't dare try, I can't even manage german or italian, and german is my ancestry and I've lived in italy... heck, english is difficult enough!!!


yes lithuanian very complicated language  i dont like german but heard its also quite tough


----------



## PaulB

fitrut said:


> thank you
> 
> hehe very good, but bit lisping  should be tu esi labai gra*ž*i


Phew.... I'll remember the correct spelling for next time ; )


----------



## dtlv

fitrut said:


> yes lithuanian very complicated language  i dont like german but heard its also quite tough


My problem with german is trying to spell anything... that's where it falls apart. It is a pretty guttural language and a lot of people don't like it, but I was exposed to it a lot when I was very young it's actually kind of soothing to me.

Italian is a lot easier to learn and speak though - grammar is slightly simpler and many of the words are spelled more how you'd expect them to be, especially if english is your main language...also not really any difficult sounds.

Wish I could speak a second language fluently... can speak bits of several, but other than english nothing beyond a basic level.


----------



## PaulB

Learning a new language is very difficult for a lot of people. Some individuals are just naturals and can pick a language up easily. My 5 year old daughter puts me to shame. She's speaks English and Polish fluently. I was told at UNI that at least 7 hours study per week is needed to pick a language up. Plus it helps being around people who actually speak the language you are learning.


----------



## dtlv

Paul.B. said:


> Learning a new language is very difficult for a lot of people. Some individuals are just naturals and can pick a language up easily. My 5 year old daughter puts me to shame. She's speaks English and Polish fluently. I was told at UNI that at least 7 hours study per week is needed to pick a language up. Plus it helps being around people who actually speak the language you are learning.


My mom speaks english, german and swedish fluently and has a good grasp of several other languages, but my brother is just insanely good - so much so he got a scholarship to cambridge (with no gcse's or a levels, just a level 2 ou course) to study classics and linguistics. They are both really good at music too, and am sure that ability to understand sounds instinctively plays a part in it.

As for me I don't have talent there - didn't get them genes at all :lol:


----------



## PaulB

dtlv said:


> My mom speaks english, german and swedish fluently and has a good grasp of several other languages, but my brother is just insanely good - so much so he got a scholarship to cambridge (with no gcse's or a levels, just a level 2 ou course) to study classics and linguistics. They are both really good at music too, and am sure that ability to understand sounds instinctively plays a part in it.
> 
> As for me I don't have talent there - didn't get them genes at all :lol:


there was a musician in my class. He picked everything up really quickly. So much so they moved him up a level. So yeh, you could be on to something there.

Sorry Ruta, hijacked your thread a bit.


----------



## fitrut

dtlv said:


> My problem with german is trying to spell anything... that's where it falls apart. It is a pretty guttural language and a lot of people don't like it, but I was exposed to it a lot when I was very young it's actually kind of soothing to me.
> 
> Italian is a lot easier to learn and speak though - grammar is slightly simpler and many of the words are spelled more how you'd expect them to be, especially if english is your main language...also not really any difficult sounds.
> 
> Wish I could speak a second language fluently... can speak bits of several, but other than english nothing beyond a basic level.


im fluent in lithuanian  of course  russian and english, started learning spanish which in grammar is very similar to lithuanian but spanish spelling very funny to me. when I start speaking russian it always keeps mixing with english  there were group of people down the Temple gym from Ukraine few years back and they asked me to translate few sentences as they wanted to speak with Dorian, that was fun  :lol: half of the words somehow were english 

i went to spain and didnt understand properly, thats disaster, I couldnt live in the country where people speak different language and I dont know it


----------



## fitrut

Paul.B. said:


> there was a musician in my class. He picked everything up really quickly. So much so they moved him up a level. So yeh, you could be on to something there.
> 
> Sorry Ruta, hijacked your thread a bit.


 its ok, poop happens


----------



## CharlieC25

Hey Ruta, How are things now you have stepped off stage? Eating to refuel the engine


----------



## fitrut

CharlieC25 said:


> Hey Ruta, How are things now you have stepped off stage? Eating to refuel the engine


hey, yeah having some nice time off  going back to gym maybe today or on Monday :bounce:

just received my DVD from States, yay very exciting

by the way, have you received Finals pics and video? paid for them right after the show and still havent received anything :cursing: :cursing: thats customer service for you :cursing:


----------



## CharlieC25

Yeah I got mine last week, I know Erics had some problems with Mr Postman losing his parcels so maybe send him a msg on facebook.... I did a couple of sessions last week nothing major but got back to it on Monday - enjoyed a nice two weeks rest.. needed! Still need to learn to shut the chocolate tin though


----------



## fitrut

CharlieC25 said:


> Yeah I got mine last week, I know Erics had some problems with Mr Postman losing his parcels so maybe send him a msg on facebook.... I did a couple of sessions last week nothing major but got back to it on Monday - enjoyed a nice two weeks rest.. needed! Still need to learn to shut the chocolate tin though


I sent him quite few and he admitted he forgot! and said going post on Monday, still nothing and not responding to my messages anymore, really annoyed, this is the last time Im actually ordering from him, damn you spend £65 and have to wait for few weeks, my DVD came faster from States 

I did daily cardio 30-45min, havent checked my weight since comps, but Im waaaay heavier   Im eating everything now  but will go on nice and clean diet on Monday


----------



## CharlieC25

Oh no that's not very good at all! Have you tried publicly posting on his fb wall? Harder to ignore when everyone can see  you are good doing cardio! apart from walking my boy to school me and cardio have parted company  what are your plans for next year?


----------



## fitrut

CharlieC25 said:


> Oh no that's not very good at all! Have you tried publicly posting on his fb wall? Harder to ignore when everyone can see  you are good doing cardio! apart from walking my boy to school me and cardio have parted company  what are your plans for next year?


Ive been ordering from him for years and never had problems before, Ollie, member from here had probs with him after May comps and I think finally he received his CD after some time, don't really want to badmouth him but if wont get next week, will ask for full refund and def not ordering from him again, and might post on his facebook and mine  price increased, quality IMO decreased and it looks like he doesnt give a rats ass about customer service, I do understand he is busy etc but simple message doesnt take much time. well will see

my bf got very nice expensive camera, will do some photoshoots next season, not just mine, other athletes too, free of charge, if you up to, will do yours too 

well, Im staying in bodyfitness/figure class, looks like i need cut muscle size and get smaller otherwise Ill be again down on the list, will check around when schedules for 2013 is on, might do UK Nationals in April if they going to include Bodyfitness class


----------



## fitrut

OK, two weeks of laziness and doing nothing (in terms of training) added me 7kg, now 65kg  been crazy busy at work and did daily non intensive cardio, getting back to clean eating and training tomorrow. need to change my training plan and fix the diet  will do 30-30-30 protein-carbs-fat

trying to figure out how to cut piece of video out of DVD


----------



## PaulB

Labas rytas. Kaip Sekasi


----------



## fitrut

Paul.B. said:


> Labas rytas. Kaip Sekasi


hehe visai neblogai  dekui!


----------



## PaulB

fitrut said:


> hehe visai neblogai  dekui!


Aš Nesuprantu, google isn't that good:lol:


----------



## fitrut

Paul.B. said:


> Aš Nesuprantu, google isn't that good:lol:


I know 

it was ''not bad at all, thanx''


----------



## BestBefore1989

7kg in 14 days? WOW


----------



## fitrut

BestBefore1989 said:


> 7kg in 14 days? WOW


I know   but its not that bad, had ''record'' 17kg in 2 weeks, that was a disaster :whistling:


----------



## BestBefore1989

fitrut said:


> I know   but its not that bad, had ''record'' 17kg in 2 weeks, that was a disaster :whistling:


Holy Cow ! what on earth where you doing to put on over 1kg per day for two weeks straight?

weight gain that fast cant be good for you! no matter how dehydrated and hungry you where to begin with.


----------



## fitrut

BestBefore1989 said:


> Holy Cow ! what on earth where you doing to put on over 1kg per day for two weeks straight?
> 
> weight gain that fast cant be good for you! no matter how dehydrated and hungry you where to begin with.


well I was bit crazy on food back then 

now 7kg not that bad knowing I wasnt very active in last two weeks. as long as I still can see my tricep line, all good  :lol: on serious note, my body needed normal refeed, will cut on sugar and will drop few kg :bounce:


----------



## BestBefore1989

well I guess girl cant live on cod and cucumber alone :lol:


----------



## fitrut

BestBefore1989 said:


> well I guess girl cant live on cod and cucumber alone :lol:


dont even remind me  :lol: fun times


----------



## fitrut

just found this on the internet  my very first gym, this is where I started, aaawe sentiments


----------



## fitrut

OK, rest time is over  today legs day :bounce: :bounce:

been lazy way too long now, 10kg heavier this morning, doesnt look good :confused1: :lol:


----------



## dtlv

fitrut said:


> OK, rest time is over  today legs day :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> been lazy way too long now, 10kg heavier this morning, doesnt look good :confused1: :lol:


That 10kg might not look how you want it to (am sure you look fine anyway though) but I bet it was fun putting it on, and you definitely deserved a break from all the pre contest restrictions anyway... I bet you don't feel that guilty!

Anyway time to start smashing it all over again 

What's the next show/target you are aiming for?


----------



## fitrut

dtlv said:


> That 10kg might not look how you want it to (am sure you look fine anyway though) but I bet it was fun putting it on, and you definitely deserved a break from all the pre contest restrictions anyway... I bet you don't feel that guilty!
> 
> Anyway time to start smashing it all over again
> 
> What's the next show/target you are aiming for?


yeah, I look OK, I think  def needed some time off, didnt plan 3 weeks thought :lol: naah dont feel guilty at all  and now yes, everything all from the beginning.

I might do UKBFF Nationals in April, very new event drug tested contest if they put bodyfitness class into it as at the moment this class not on the list, thought might switch to physique class but changed my mind, will stick to Figure/Bodyfitness. also thinking to do another show in Las Vegas in July which is qualifier for PRO, still need to find out whether Im allowed as Im UK resident not US.

thats the plan


----------



## dtlv

Sounds good, plenty of time to make your mind up and a long prep time too :thumbup1:

I guess you'll either need a journal name change or be starting a new one... if you need a name change let me know and I'll get it done


----------



## fitrut

dtlv said:


> Sounds good, plenty of time to make your mind up and a long prep time too :thumbup1:
> 
> I guess you'll either need a journal name change or be starting a new one... if you need a name change let me know and I'll get it done


yep, time to get back on track 

I think Ill change the name and keep this journal for a while, need to find a good name now


----------



## fitrut

*Legs*

Hack Squats 3 x 15

Hack machine "Good morning" 3 x 15

Leg press 4 x 15

Fully bent legs extensions 3 x 15

Bent legs raises (Laying on the stomach) 3 x 15

Lunges 3 x 15

Seated calfs 3 x 15

Upper abs, 3x 50

light weights, more reps, thought will going to be easy workout, but barely can walk now, tomorrow will be fun


----------



## BestBefore1989

just found your photo albums and seen 2011 next to 2012. that really shows the progress you have made - wow!


----------



## fitrut

BestBefore1989 said:


> just found your photo albums and seen 2011 next to 2012. that really shows the progress you have made - wow!


thank you and thanks for the greens :thumb: yes very pleased with progress 

aaaah in pain today after yesterdays legs :blink:


----------



## fitrut

morning cardio done :bounce: :bounce:

weight slowly going down, me is back


----------



## fitrut

received CD from states with comparisons pics, I can see now why I was marked down, obviously carrying too much muscle














































*Top 6 *


----------



## BestBefore1989

Nice pics

and I like the new thread name :thumb:


----------



## fitrut

BestBefore1989 said:


> Nice pics
> 
> and I like the new thread name :thumb:


thank you :thumb: trying to figure out how to copy video from dvd and cut piece of my part 

as for pics, jeeeez my back is insane  didnt expect it to be that big  its even bigger now as had some fat added on, more cardio to come 

name for the goal -to be at my best


----------



## fitrut

chilisi said:


> Will you be changing categories, or trying to slim down for next year?


nope, not changing categories, will stick to Figure/ Bodyfitness, will slim down. here in UK physique class competitors aren't that well build as in Europe or USA and I dont want to add any more muscle


----------



## BestBefore1989

fitrut said:


> thank you :thumb: trying to figure out how to copy video from dvd and cut piece of my part
> 
> as for pics, jeeeez my back is insane  didnt expect it to be that big  its even bigger now as had some fat added on, more cardio to come
> 
> name for the goal -to be at my best


you can get software that will convert your DVD to a format you can watch it on your smartphone/ tablet. once you have run the conversion drag the file into Windows Live Movie Maker and edit as you see fit


----------



## fitrut

BestBefore1989 said:


> you can get software that will convert your DVD to a format you can watch it on your smartphone/ tablet. once you have run the conversion drag the file into Windows Live Movie Maker and edit as you see fit


 :thumb: do you know name of the software? or ill google it


----------



## Irish Beast

You do look v muscular on those pic. Awesome back!

How life treating you anyway?


----------



## fitrut

Irish Beast said:


> You do look v muscular on those pic. Awesome back!
> 
> How life treating you anyway?


thank you  yes back insane :lol:










I added 9kg of lean muscle, I was about the same bf% as last year, especially on back and quads. my back looks too rough so will stop doing heavy squats and weighted chin-ups, planing to go back to 2011 look 

its all good now, had some time off and now getting back on track and planning what to do for the next year. oh and Christmas is close 

what you been up to, hows training?


----------



## Irish Beast

Had a turbulent few weeks with illnesses and various other obstacles that life has thown at me! Over the worst of it now. had not trained for about three weeks until this week. So am pretty much crippled from the waist up!

Done 6km on the treadmill this morning and my legs are sore already. I dread to think how bad they will be tomorrow! So my whole body will probably ache tomorrow!

Let me guess, you love Christmas?


----------



## BestBefore1989

fitrut said:


> :thumb: do you know name of the software? or ill google it


top 10 review

http://dvd-to-mp4-converter-review.toptenreviews.com/


----------



## fitrut

Irish Beast said:


> Had a turbulent few weeks with illnesses and various other obstacles that life has thown at me! Over the worst of it now. had not trained for about three weeks until this week. So am pretty much crippled from the waist up!
> 
> Done 6km on the treadmill this morning and my legs are sore already. I dread to think how bad they will be tomorrow! So my whole body will probably ache tomorrow!
> 
> Let me guess, you love Christmas?


well thats good its all over now, everybody has ups and downs

6 km, thats crazy   no wonder your legs sore

yeah love Christmas, especially Christmas Eve, min 12 meal dinner, gifts and cakes on Christmas morning, whats not to love  :lol:


----------



## Irish Beast

I'm surprisingly fit for a fatty!

Never liked Christmas much since I was a kid. It's quite boring for me although hopefully I can catch up with some friends this time round as most are returning home. My mums a great cook so the dinners always good but other than that it's crap!


----------



## fitrut

BestBefore1989 said:


> top 10 review
> 
> http://dvd-to-mp4-converter-review.toptenreviews.com/


excellent, thank you. will find free download online, have to convert quite few DVD :bounce:


----------



## Leigh

fitrut said:


> thank you  yes back insane :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added 9kg of lean muscle, I was about the same bf% as last year, especially on back and quads. my back looks too rough so will stop doing heavy squats and weighted chin-ups, planing to go back to 2011 look
> 
> its all good now, had some time off and now getting back on track and planning what to do for the next year. oh and Christmas is close
> 
> what you been up to, hows training?


You can really see the muscular development in your back. I think you look great but it's not what suitable for your goals. You can see your glutes have really come up too


----------



## fitrut

Irish Beast said:


> I'm surprisingly fit for a fatty!
> 
> Never liked Christmas much since I was a kid. It's quite boring for me although hopefully I can catch up with some friends this time round as most are returning home. My mums a great cook so the dinners always good but other than that it's crap!


well at least something is good 

all Im missing is loads of snow 

thats what Im used to


----------



## fitrut

Leigh L said:


> You can really see the muscular development in your back. I think you look great but it's not what suitable for your goals. You can see your glutes have really come up too


thank you  yes bit overdid on some parts, I think mid section and lower back too much built, I am happy with my legs and glutes though. so looks like more fixing to come


----------



## Leigh

fitrut said:


> thank you  yes bit overdid on some parts, I think mid section and lower back too much built, I am happy with my legs and glutes though. so looks like more fixing to come


Legs and glutes look fantastic!


----------



## greekgod

love yr pics, wow!! alot of development since 2011 in yr whole structure, legs, glutes and loaded back...


----------



## fitrut

greekgod said:


> love yr pics, wow!! alot of development since 2011 in yr whole structure, legs, glutes and loaded back...


thank you :thumb:


----------



## fitrut

quark cake :bounce:










usually eat it before bed or as a desert


----------



## Sweat

fitrut said:


> quark cake :bounce:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> usually eat it before bed or as a desert


Don't let @Keeks see this, she'll think you are trying to take over the Kingdom of Quark!

Does look good though, bit of prep makes boring stuff a bit more fun when you eat same stuff day in day out!


----------



## skd

fitrut said:


>


your tan is much better this year


----------



## fitrut

Sweat said:


> Don't let @Keeks see this, she'll think you are trying to take over the Kingdom of Quark!
> 
> Does look good though, bit of prep makes boring stuff a bit more fun when you eat same stuff day in day out!


my cooking skills are very limited  :lol: thats all I can do from quark, oh and pancakes too, Queen of Quark I bet knows like 100 of recipes 

18 weeks of the same menu make you very creative :lol:


----------



## fitrut

skd said:


> your tan is much better this year


loaded on mt2


----------



## BestBefore1989

fitrut said:


> quark cake :bounce:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> usually eat it before bed or as a desert


I fancy giving that a try.

can I ask, I see 500 g quark and 3 whole eggs what are the other ingredient? what weight? and how long in the oven at what temp?


----------



## fitrut

BestBefore1989 said:


> I fancy giving that a try.
> 
> can I ask, I see 500 g quark and 3 whole eggs what are the other ingredient? what weight? and how long in the oven at what temp?


25 splendas + bit of salt melted in water (3rd pic), 40g raisins, 50g oats, 1 teaspoon vanilla essence, 2 teapoons desiccated coconut that goes on the top. quick and easy, put everything together, preheat oven and cook 140C - 160C ~15-25 min until gets yellow :bounce:


----------



## BestBefore1989

fitrut said:


> 25 splendas + bit of salt melted in water (3rd pic), 40g raisins, 50g oats, 1 teaspoon vanilla essence, 2 teapoons desiccated coconut that goes on the top. quick and easy, put everything together, preheat oven and cook 140C - 160C ~15-25 min until gets yellow :bounce:


Thanks X


----------



## fitrut

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks X


happy cooking :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Quark cake, yay!!!! Heres a recipe for an amazing banana quark cake that I cant stop making, its sooooooo nice!

1/2 tub of quark

2 bananas mashed

2 egg whites

Coconut flour

Coconut milk

8-10 banana flavdrops

1/2 teaspoon truvia (sweetner)

1/3 teaspoon baking powder

2 scoops of vanilla whey

I dont really measure the floor etc, just keep adding all the ingedients and mixing it until it looks the right consistency and dont know macros, but not too bothered for the next few weeks.



Looking fab in the pics, you can really see the improvements in your legs from 2011, great definition. :thumb:


----------



## fitrut

Keeks said:


> Quark cake, yay!!!! Heres a recipe for an amazing banana quark cake that I cant stop making, its sooooooo nice!
> 
> 1/2 tub of quark
> 
> 2 bananas mashed
> 
> 2 egg whites
> 
> Coconut flour
> 
> Coconut milk
> 
> 8-10 banana flavdrops
> 
> 1/2 teaspoon truvia (sweetner)
> 
> 1/3 teaspoon baking powder
> 
> 2 scoops of vanilla whey
> 
> I dont really measure the floor etc, just keep adding all the ingedients and mixing it until it looks the right consistency and dont know macros, but not too bothered for the next few weeks.
> 
> View attachment 102114
> 
> 
> Looking fab in the pics, you can really see the improvements in your legs from 2011, great definition. :thumb:


oh amazing, thanx Keeks, def will try this :thumb:


----------



## Sweat

Too lazy to cook this at the moment, Ruta or Keeks can you make me some and post it please...


----------



## fitrut

Sweat said:


> Too lazy to cook this at the moment, Ruta or Keeks can you make me some and post it please...


you too lazy and I have no skills  :lol: Keeks can do, for me to


----------



## Keeks

:thumb: Baking with quark, I'd spend all my free time doing it if I could and post it out to you, but I'd probably eat it all before I could send it out!


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> :thumb: Baking with quark, I'd spend all my free time doing it if I could and post it out to you, but I'd probably eat it all before I could send it out!


There could be a business oppurtunity here... "Quark to your Door Ltd", over 100 variations of this wonderful ingredient hand prepared by Keeks and sent out to UKM members... i want 10% profits for the idea please!!


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> There could be a business oppurtunity here... "Quark to your Door Ltd", over 100 variations of this wonderful ingredient hand prepared by Keeks and sent out to UKM members... i want 10% profits for the idea please!!


Sounds like a good plan, but there is a huge flaw in the plan.......getting me to actually part with the quark! :whistling: :lol: Dont think I could actually bring myself to do it!


----------



## 1010AD

Funny reading this, last night reading @Keeks journal i was thinking on the lines of a Quark recipe book being wrote that's if she could fit it in with work, training and comps


----------



## fitrut

Keeks said:


> Sounds like a good plan, but there is a huge flaw in the plan.......getting me to actually part with the quark! :whistling: :lol: Dont think I could actually bring myself to do it!


excuses excuses  :lol:

I would be your customer no1, remember-no cooking skills


----------



## Sweat

Done any training today Ruta bon banuta?


----------



## Keeks

fitrut said:


> excuses excuses  :lol:
> 
> I would be your customer no1, remember-no cooking skills


Ha ha, its not an excuse, I would eat everything I make, seriously, especially the banana quark cake. Im just baking one now, cant wait for it to be ready, it smells amazing, but the thing is, Iv already had some tonight, Im addicted to it!


----------



## fitrut

Sweat said:


> Done any training today *Ruta bon banuta*?


whaaat?  :lol:

today off the gym, did legs yesterday, can barely walk today, sore like hell

will going to do pm cardio


----------



## Sweat

fitrut said:


> whaaat?  :lol:
> 
> today off the gym, did legs yesterday, can barely walk today, sore like hell
> 
> will going to do pm cardio


Just made it up, creative ye? Your welcome to use it as your on stage name if you like... 

You've still got to do cardio today or waiting till 2moro?


----------



## fitrut

Sweat said:


> Just made it up, creative ye? Your welcome to use it as your on stage name if you like...
> 
> You've still got to do cardio today or waiting till 2moro?


my full name already sounds like this, especially with british pronunciation, they always say ''Ruta Bunkuta''  only couple got them right 






hes the only one person I ever heard who pronounced my name exactly as it would sound in lithuanian 

yes, cardio later today, have to start doing it even more, or soon Ill look like sumo


----------



## Sweat

fitrut said:


> my full name already sounds like this, especially with british pronunciation, they always say ''Ruta Bunkuta''  only couple got them right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hes the only one person I ever heard who pronounced my name exactly as it would sound in lithuanian
> 
> yes, cardio later today, have to start doing it even more, or soon Ill look like sumo


Lol, at making up a name close to your actual name. Look very cute in your Graduation Gown.

Enjoy the cardio!


----------



## fitrut

Sweat said:


> Lol, at making up a name close to your actual name. Look very cute in your Graduation Gown.
> 
> Enjoy the cardio!


yes that gown was excellent for covering my extra weight 

thank you :thumb: :beer:


----------



## fitrut

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, its not an excuse, I would eat everything I make, seriously, especially the banana quark cake. Im just baking one now, cant wait for it to be ready, it smells amazing, but the thing is, Iv already had some tonight, Im addicted to it!


oh after this description now I also want it


----------



## Sweat

fitrut said:


> oh after this description now I also want it


I eating Jelly Babies atm, no decent nutritional value in them at all, but they are yummy!


----------



## fitrut

Sweat said:


> I eating Jelly Babies atm, no decent nutritional value in them at all, but they are yummy!


i ordered loads of stuff sugar free and carb free, whole box arrived this morning  good days :bounce: oreos cookies - sugar free, amazing


----------



## Sweat

fitrut said:


> i ordered loads of stuff sugar free and carb free, whole box arrived this morning  good days :bounce: oreos cookies - sugar free, amazing


Well thought out junk food substitutes, good work!


----------



## CharlieC25

Hey Ruta, hows it all going? I've been absent for a few weeks lost my motivation somewhere in all the pies but I'm back now


----------



## fitrut

CharlieC25 said:


> Hey Ruta, hows it all going? I've been absent for a few weeks lost my motivation somewhere in all the pies but I'm back now


hey. not bad besides being all heavy and chubby again  will have huge cake today and thats it, back to clean eating. still do bit of cardio and legs  need to do proper meal and training plans. oh bought a ticket yesterday, going to lithuania to visit my mum for 2 nice weeks yay :bounce: :bounce:

what about you? loaded on pies? offseason is goooood


----------



## CharlieC25

Ah that's awesome about visiting your mum, that will be a lovely break, when are you going?

My training has been good although I had last week off as needed to catch up on studies. Diet has been erm.. Horrific  I've put on about 6.5kg in 5 weeks so not too bad I guess! Trying to eat cleanish and just keep as consistent as I can, thank God the off season falls in winter so I can cover up


----------



## fitrut

CharlieC25 said:


> Ah that's awesome about visiting your mum, that will be a lovely break, when are you going?
> 
> My training has been good although I had last week off as needed to catch up on studies. Diet has been erm.. Horrific  I've put on about 6.5kg in 5 weeks so not too bad I guess! Trying to eat cleanish and just keep as consistent as I can, thank God the off season falls in winter so I can cover up


yes cant wait, going Jan 4- Jan 20, last time I went it was Jan 2010, had to change passport, always plan to go more often but once start competing no way can do, wish I could have a holiday all year round  :lol:

I put 10kg already, maybe even more now  cant be bothered really haha needed break

what your plan for the next season?


----------



## CharlieC25

I know what you mean, I needed a break too, it's been hard getting my head round it mentally but this week I had enough and just thought you know what I'm not a pro, this is a hobby and as long as my diet is as clean as I can make it whilst still enjoying the off season then so be it!

My plan is to put on as much size as I can focusing on shoulders, back, hamstrings and glutes as a priority but my whole body needs work so yes as much size as I can. I'll be dieting from a leaner starting point next year anyway as wont be dieting off the back of being pregnant so fingers crossed I will come in a lot tighter next year... Haven't decided which qualifier to do yet, will get Xmas out of the way and then see how I am looking...

What about you? Plan still to slim down abit and stay in bodyfitness? I thought you looked awesome in the states, best on stage by a mile


----------



## CharlieC25

I know what you mean, I needed a break too, it's been hard getting my head round it mentally but this week I had enough and just thought you know what I'm not a pro, this is a hobby and as long as my diet is as clean as I can make it whilst still enjoying the off season then so be it!

My plan is to put on as much size as I can focusing on shoulders, back, hamstrings and glutes as a priority but my whole body needs work so yes as much size as I can. I'll be dieting from a leaner starting point next year anyway as wont be dieting off the back of being pregnant so fingers crossed I will come in a lot tighter next year... Haven't decided which qualifier to do yet, will get Xmas out of the way and then see how I am looking...

What about you? Plan still to slim down abit and stay in bodyfitness? I thought you looked awesome in the states, best on stage by a mile


----------



## fitrut

CharlieC25 said:


> I know what you mean, I needed a break too, it's been hard getting my head round it mentally but this week I had enough and just thought you know what I'm not a pro, this is a hobby and as long as my diet is as clean as I can make it whilst still enjoying the off season then so be it!
> 
> My plan is to put on as much size as I can focusing on shoulders, back, hamstrings and glutes as a priority but my whole body needs work so yes as much size as I can. I'll be dieting from a leaner starting point next year anyway as wont be dieting off the back of being pregnant so fingers crossed I will come in a lot tighter next year... Haven't decided which qualifier to do yet, will get Xmas out of the way and then see how I am looking...
> 
> What about you? Plan still to slim down abit and stay in bodyfitness? I thought you looked awesome in the states, best on stage by a mile


yes sounds like a good plan  of course cant be in condition all year round, body needs break. this is very new to you and you already in top 3 in main competition which is a very good achievement. best to come, I am sure! 

ill lean down, will cut bit of muscle and then will see, will stay in bodyfitness class, not really willing to do a new class as in europe or worlds women are much more muscular and I dont like to be that muscular 

got amazing camera today for a birthday :bounce: :bounce: will do pictures as I go now  :lol:

day off today, enjoying my laziness haha


----------



## Sweat

fitrut said:


> yes sounds like a good plan  of course cant be in condition all year round, body needs break. this is very new to you and you already in top 3 in main competition which is a very good achievement. best to come, I am sure!
> 
> ill lean down, will cut bit of muscle and then will see, will stay in bodyfitness class, not really willing to do a new class as in europe or worlds women are much more muscular and I dont like to be that muscular
> 
> got amazing camera today for a birthday :bounce: :bounce: will do pictures as I go now  :lol:
> 
> day off today, enjoying my laziness haha


Birthday today? If so Happy Bday Ruta!

What camera is it? I got a nice Canon Digital SLR, but don't use it as much as I should.


----------



## fitrut

Sweat said:


> Birthday today? If so Happy Bday Ruta!
> 
> What camera is it? I got a nice Canon Digital SLR, but don't use it as much as I should.


haha yeah it is, beautiful Jesus age  :lol:

ive got Nikon Coolpix S9200, small camera, didnt want big one, my bf has professional one, spent like £9000 on it  cant imagine spending that much on camera, but pictures are damn amazing. mine also not bad, need to get memory card now, will bet very useful for progress and food pics


----------



## CharlieC25

Top three was out of this world for my first finals but yes I have a lot of work to do if I'm going to do any damage next year or even internationally 

I think you will look fabulous, I like the condition you got this year but I like your 2011 size 

What camera did you get?


----------



## CharlieC25

Just seen you've already mentioned camera  oh and thanks for reps sweat


----------



## Sweat

fitrut said:


> haha yeah it is, beautiful Jesus age  :lol:
> 
> ive got Nikon Coolpix S9200, small camera, didnt want big one, my bf has professional one, spent like £9000 on it  cant imagine spending that much on camera, but pictures are damn amazing. mine also not bad, need to get memory card now, will bet very useful for progress and food pics


Nice camera you got. £9k is insane but if it is his passion then why not.

Enjoy your bday! Being taken out for a meal or anything?


----------



## fitrut

Sweat said:


> Nice camera you got. £9k is insane but if it is his passion then why not.
> 
> Enjoy your bday! Being taken out for a meal or anything?


I know it is crazy, but pictures are insane, only couple, and we were sitting quite far 



















thank you :thumb: going with sister and brother today somewhere in Bham for a meal and will have big party in Cambridge at bf house  will go kartings again, really enjoyed last year


----------



## fitrut

CharlieC25 said:


> Top three was out of this world for my first finals but yes I have a lot of work to do if I'm going to do any damage next year or even internationally
> 
> I think you will look fabulous, I like the condition you got this year but I like your 2011 size
> 
> What camera did you get?


youre on good track, I bet youll do much better next year, already have experience and knowledge 

yes, 59kg with 8% bit too much  I think 52-55kg, I know no need to focus too much on numbers but now I know at least what range to be in to look best, too much isn't very good


----------



## Sweat

Wow, those really are amazing quality!

Don't forget to send out the bday party invites to @allUKmusclemembers


----------



## fitrut

Sweat said:


> Wow, those really are amazing quality!
> 
> Don't forget to send out the bday party invites to @allUKmusclemembers


yes, cant wait to get back in shape and do some photoshoots :bounce: :bounce:

that would be fun party with hundreds of people


----------



## Sweat

fitrut said:


> yes, cant wait to get back in shape and do some photoshoots :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> that would be fun party with hundreds of people


All going mental on shots of pre workout mix and washing it down with protein shakes... paaaarrrtyyyy!!!


----------



## fitrut

Sweat said:


> All going mental on shots of pre workout mix and washing it down with protein shakes... paaaarrrtyyyy!!!


noooo, thats wrong   vodka and beer :lol: there is one saying in russian, it doesnt sound well in english but the idea: vodka without beer-waste of money  :lol:

few pics

bro and me










baby sis and me














































very nice in bham city centre now, very christmassy :w00t: :clap:


----------



## Sweat

Looks like a nice evening, no table dancing photos though Ruta, boring!


----------



## fitrut

Sweat said:


> Looks like a nice evening, no table dancing photos though Ruta, boring!


 :lol: :lol: im 33 now, table dancing days are gone ...... (or not enough alcohol :whistling: :lol: )

yes nice quite evening


----------



## Sambuca

did you go jamies? how you find it? I didnt enjoy my meal when i went


----------



## fitrut

Sambuca said:


> did you go jamies? how you find it? I didnt enjoy my meal when i went


yes we went Jamies Italian in Bham, love their food. I prefer their old menu but the current also not bad, we spent like £120 for 3 incl starters 2 bottles of vine deserts, so not that bad after all 

why you didnt like it?


----------



## Sambuca

i cant remember now lol was ages ago. was wondering if i should give it another go!

I did find it very nandos esque in the service and layout if I am going to spend money i prefer a nicer more intimate environment i guess.

just a fussy git


----------



## fitrut

Sambuca said:


> i cant remember now lol was ages ago. was wondering if i should give it another go!
> 
> I did find it very nandos esque in the service and layout if I am going to spend money i prefer a nicer more intimate environment i guess.
> 
> just a fussy git


they changed menu now, you might like it 

i love nandos but I eat there too often to go and celebrate my bday. Oh and I worked there for 2 years so again, sometimes too much  but yeah, still like it and still go quite often


----------



## Sambuca

nandos is great to pop in for a quick snack  . although i swear the chickens have been put on a diet lol. Do you live round the centre of brum?


----------



## Fatstuff

Thinking of going jamies myself, do u have to book?


----------



## fitrut

Sambuca said:


> nandos is great to pop in for a quick snack  . although i swear the chickens have been put on a diet lol. Do you live round the centre of brum?


I have 3 stores very close to where i live, Broad Street Paradise and Bullring  I live next to symphony hall if you know Bham, just off broad street, perfect location 

haha yeah I know what you mean, they used to order them from Holland, dont know how it is now, portions gone much smaller and prices keep going up but I still like it


----------



## fitrut

Fatstuff said:


> Thinking of going jamies myself, do u have to book?


it used to be walk in only but they do take bookings now, weekends obviously busier, we were waiting for 15 mins for a table yesterday so its not that bad


----------



## Sambuca

oh awesome yes I am from round bham. going miller and carter at mailbox saturday for my bday cant wait yummm steak 

cool place to live u train in broadstreet?


----------



## Fatstuff

fitrut said:


> I have 3 stores very close to where i live, Broad Street Paradise and Bullring  I live next to symphony hall if you know Bham, just off broad street, perfect location
> 
> haha yeah I know what you mean, they used to order them from Holland, dont know how it is now, portions gone much smaller and prices keep going up but I still like it


Ah so u can just pop over to German market for a quick ostrich burger, that's handy lol


----------



## fitrut

Sambuca said:


> oh awesome yes I am from round bham. going miller and carter at mailbox saturday for my bday cant wait yummm steak
> 
> cool place to live u train in broadstreet?


oh never been to that place but know Mailbox, used to work in Mailbox Nandos, opened it -was a staff trainer, if you ever planning go to Nandos Mailbox-dont  service horrible, extremely small portions as patrao really cares about his bonuses :lol:

but if steak place is great, might go there. oh and happy coming Bday 

do you mean I train in Temple not broadstreet


----------



## fitrut

Fatstuff said:


> Ah so u can just pop over to German market for a quick ostrich burger, that's handy lol


I have to pass it every single day if I go to work, to town or to the gym and believe you me I start hating it already  :lol:


----------



## Sambuca

ah cheers. ill let you know if its good. its meant to be! thats if i get there other half is poorly bless her


----------



## fitrut

Sambuca said:


> ah cheers. ill let you know if its good. its meant to be! thats if i get there other half is poorly bless her


aawe, no good, hope she gets better.

cheers :thumb: im not a steak fan but my bf is and I dont know descent place in Bham city centre so if the one you say is good, would be nice


----------



## Sambuca

Thanks i hope shes better i want steak!!!!

if you do not mind traveling outside brum my favourite restaurant round here is http://www.thefountainatclent.co.uk/ the chef is just amazing and the wine selection is great. Great for a special occasion.


----------



## BestBefore1989

better late than never,

so on that principle may I wish you a belated Happy birthday and many happy returns X X


----------



## fitrut

Sambuca said:


> Thanks i hope shes better i want steak!!!!
> 
> if you do not mind traveling outside brum my favourite restaurant round here is http://www.thefountainatclent.co.uk/ the chef is just amazing and the wine selection is great. Great for a special occasion.


looks nice, bookmarked :thumb:


----------



## fitrut

BestBefore1989 said:


> *better late than never*,
> 
> so on that principle may I wish you a belated Happy birthday and many happy returns X X


exactly :thumb: :laugh:

thank you :bounce:


----------



## fitrut

had so much fun on weekend bday party, kartings, sushi and loads of wine  :bounce: my arms and chest sore from crazy driving, thats weird 

managed to do light legs workout yesterday but today all in pain :crying: , will do pm cardio today


----------



## Sweat

fitrut said:


> had so much fun on weekend bday party, kartings, sushi and loads of wine  :bounce: my arms and chest sore from crazy driving, thats weird
> 
> managed to do light legs workout yesterday but today all in pain :crying: , will do pm cardio today


Hey Ruta, sounds like a great weekend. You back into hardcore training mode now? I love that pain feeling, like a war wound from the gym...


----------



## fitrut

Sweat said:


> Hey Ruta, sounds like a great weekend. You back into hardcore training mode now? I love that pain feeling, like a war wound from the gym...


oh yes, had amazing one 

yes, back on track now, barely can walk now after yesterdays leg and cardio on treadmill today was a nightmare :lol: did slow walk only and small incline, tomorrow I guess will be worse.

def like that feeling, that means did a good job


----------



## fitrut

few pics from Bday weekend, ate like 50 000kcals and had loads of wine  some pictures cant even remember taking them, obviously wont put them here, too embarrassing :lol:










hot cherry wine :thumb: 





































sisters in law art  sugar free  :lol:


----------



## Sweat

I love go karting, so much fun, always end up grafted tho!!

50k calories is impressive, gogo Ruta!


----------



## fitrut

Sweat said:


> I love go karting, so much fun, always end up grafted tho!!
> 
> 50k calories is impressive, gogo Ruta!


yeah, me too  this is second time we went karting, this year outdoors, last year indoors, it was damn cold outside but had more fun outdoors

look at my parking abilities last year haha :lol: :lol:






pressed accelerator instead of brake 

yeah loads of kcal, but soon will have to cut so will go crazy for another few weeks :bounce:


----------



## fitrut

chilisi said:


> Hi, hope all is well and your enjoying some real food


Yes all good, enjoying very much, maybe too much :lol: :lol: :whistling:

but its Christmas time so not even thinking about dieting, New Year - New Ruta 

will check my weight tomorrow though, curious


----------



## BestBefore1989

I'm driving to the inlaws today for a week so I shan't be on-line again untill next year.

I wanted to wish you and yours a very Merry Xmas


----------



## fitrut

chilisi said:


> I think nice given up in that. Will check in January


 :thumb: yeah might pop in here bit more often, crazy busy now so cant wait for the holidays


----------



## fitrut

BestBefore1989 said:


> I'm driving to the inlaws today for a week so I shan't be on-line again untill next year.
> 
> I wanted to wish you and yours a very Merry Xmas


hehey, thank you 

yes sure, have a good trip and nice Christmas time :thumb:


----------



## fitrut

spent few hours just to pack all this   yay very excited


----------



## Sweat

fitrut said:


> spent few hours just to pack all this   yay very excited


Is one of those mine?!!? Very snazzy wrapping paper by the way.


----------



## fitrut

Sweat said:


> Is one of those mine?!!? Very snazzy wrapping paper by the way.


all of them have name tags, no ''sweat'' there tho :whistling: :laugh::laugh:

yeah took me like 5 hrs to wrap them, but thats a joy really  yeah my Santa very stylish this year


----------



## Sweat

fitrut said:


> all of them have name tags, no ''sweat'' there tho :whistling: :laugh::laugh:
> 
> yeah took me like 5 hrs to wrap them, but thats a joy really  yeah my Santa very stylish this year


Hehe, if I don't speak to you again before Christmas, have a good one Ruta! :tongue:


----------



## fitrut

Sweat said:


> Hehe, if I don't speak to you again before Christmas, have a good one Ruta! :tongue:


yes, same to you, eat and drink alot  thats what is all about :bounce: I know I will  :lol:


----------



## yannyboy

Have a good Xmas!


----------



## fitrut

yannyboy said:


> Have a good Xmas!


thank you yanny, same to you :beer: :thumb:


----------



## Rykard

Have a great day :beer:


----------



## Keeks

Merry Christmas hun, have a fab day!


----------



## dtlv

Merry Christmas, Ruta... I hope Santa bought nice presents!


----------



## fitrut

Rykard said:


> Have a great day :beer:


thank you

Merry Christmas! :beer:


----------



## fitrut

Keeks said:


> Merry Christmas hun, have a fab day!


thank you

hope youre having great time :beer:


----------



## fitrut

dtlv said:


> Merry Christmas, Ruta... I hope Santa bought nice presents!


thank you :thumb: :beer:

yeah got quite good things this year, amazing fur coat, but couldnt fit in lol  that was bit of bummer so need to do some serious cutting after new year  :lol:

checked weight this morning 71kg thats heaviest i ever been in offseason, have no idea how that happened 

what about you, anything nice?


----------



## dtlv

fitrut said:


> thank you :thumb: :beer:
> 
> yeah got quite good things this year, amazing fur coat, but couldnt fit in lol  that was bit of bummer so need to do some serious cutting after new year  :lol:
> 
> checked weight this morning 71kg thats heaviest i ever been in offseason, have no idea how that happened
> 
> what about you, anything nice?


71kg? Must be faulty scales, am sure that's wrong because I know you and you'd never eat more just because it's Christmas... :whistling:

Has been good this year for me too thanks, no exciting gifts like the multi million pound winning lottery ticket I wanted or the first class around the world flight ticket, but things have been great spending time with those near and dear to me... and am planning a few cool things for 2013 having survived the end of the world in 2012, so all looks good 

Speaking of 2013, what are your plans for contests? I think you have told me but I have a brain that is sometimes like a bucket with a hole in it... :lol:


----------



## fitrut

dtlv said:


> 71kg? Must be faulty scales, am sure that's wrong because I know you and you'd never eat more just because it's Christmas... :whistling:
> 
> Has been good this year for me too thanks, no exciting gifts like the multi million pound winning lottery ticket I wanted or the first class around the world flight ticket, but things have been great spending time with those near and dear to me... and am planning a few cool things for 2013 having survived the end of the world in 2012, so all looks good
> 
> Speaking of 2013, what are your plans for contests? I think you have told me but I have a brain that is sometimes like a bucket with a hole in it... :lol:


nooo unfortunately scales shows correctly  I do look like a good fed chipmunk, bf saw me after 4 weeks and he was shocked, I didnt noticed much honestly, obviously abs gone and thats normal but other than this is bit too much, didnt weight myself since contest but when saw pictures from the last nigh t didnt expect that really.

this year actually I ate as less as ever, normally would go crazy on christmas eve and day but now dont have much appetite even in last of few weeks didnt ate alot, it looks like something to do with hormones so now have to go back to strict cardio and review my daily eating plan, I grow like bodybuilder now 

haha yea survived end of the world, life goes on 

not sure yet regards contest, Id love to do Arnolds again, have to speak with ukbff to find out whether im allowed to compete again since I didnt place top 6 in the finals this year and also if they include bodyfitness in National contest might do them if, not will prep for autumn, no point doing spring season and then diet again for autumn, my body obviously cant get into excellent condition twice a year


----------



## dtlv

OK, so it kind of hinges on the Arnolds... makes sense not to do spring and fall though and to just focus on nailing condition once.

I have a vision of you with really puffed out chipmunk cheeks now btw, kinda like a cartoon character :lol:


----------



## fitrut

dtlv said:


> OK, so it kind of hinges on the Arnolds... makes sense not to do spring and fall though and to just focus on nailing condition once.
> 
> I have a vision of you with really puffed out chipmunk cheeks now btw, kinda like a cartoon character :lol:


yes, most likely will be autumn, this year was quite tought to do may and then prep again for oct and now this rebound probably due to body being too tired of prelonged dieting

yes  chipmunks face pear-shaped body 

few pics from Christmas and my fancy grand-slipper :bounce:


----------



## dtlv

I think you are exactly right about the rebound... body demanding a break. Nice pics anyway, and you're looking really well... that first pic shows off your lovely eyes, beautiful and blue... so nice they even distract from your chubby chipmunk cheeks! :lol:

I do like the slipper btw, and even despite it being pink and girly I hate having cold feet so much I'd happily wear one myself!!


----------



## fitrut

dtlv said:


> I think you are exactly right about the rebound... body demanding a break. Nice pics anyway, and you're looking really well... that first pic shows off your lovely eyes, beautiful and blue... so nice they even distract from your chubby chipmunk cheeks! :lol:
> 
> I do like the slipper btw, and even despite it being pink and girly I hate having cold feet so much I'd happily wear one myself!!


   well at least I dont feel cold when I go to freezing Lithuania  something like -20C there now, so im safe :lol:

i dont know what happened but this year majority of things ive got are pink :laugh: very girl and the slipper is amazingly warm, so its good as I spend so many hours at my desk


----------



## dtlv

-20c? mg: Makes me shudder just thinking about it!!!


----------



## fitrut

dtlv said:


> -20c? mg: Makes me shudder just thinking about it!!!


yeah i know  I bought clothing only for the trip back home, but I read theres alot of snow this year, some areas reached 52cm already, yay cant wait, even if its cold still very christmassy


----------



## dtlv

fitrut said:


> yeah i know  I bought clothing only for the trip back home, but I read theres alot of snow this year, some areas reached 52cm already, yay cant wait, even if its cold still very christmassy


I'd actually like to experience that kind of extreme just once for a holiday, but is not something I could live with... I struggle enough with the climate here in the UK, and that's why I bought my place in Italy... am doing kind of ok this year but I do get a case of the winter blues, and the dark cold long nights do seem to depress me, both mentally and physically... anyway when I do eventually take my mom out to Lithuania to find where her grand parents came from you can be sure it'll be at the height of summer!!!


----------



## fitrut

dtlv said:


> I'd actually like to experience that kind of extreme just once for a holiday, but is not something I could live with... I struggle enough with the climate here in the UK, and that's why I bought my place in Italy... am doing kind of ok this year but I do get a case of the winter blues, and the dark cold long nights do seem to depress me, both mentally and physically... anyway when I do eventually take my mom out to Lithuania to find where her grand parents came from you can be sure it'll be at the height of summer!!!


yes me too, not used to cold weathers now, this year is actually not that bad, wanted to go home in summer time, its much more fun than in winter so def go in summer time, and so many nice things to see, july-august is the best time  im sure you will like it


----------



## Irish Beast

Are you doing any training fatty?


----------



## fitrut

Irish Beast said:


> Are you doing any training fatty?


of course, lifting a spoon and glass of wine  oh and friend's baby, hes like 13kg now so thats hardcore exercise 










 but seriously getting back to training and proper eating once back to England, been lazy too long now :lol:


----------



## Sweat

Hey Ruta,

Nice to hear from you again, looking forward to your journal being in full motion again soon.


----------



## Irish Beast

Some really nice pics. You look very happy 

I can temporarily look down my nose at you because I am not drinking and am training properly at the moment


----------



## fitrut

Sweat said:


> Hey Ruta,
> 
> Nice to hear from you again, looking forward to your journal being in full motion again soon.


hehey yes me too  will see how it goes, might do Nationals but not sure as I have loads to drop now but will see. cant wait to get back on track now


----------



## fitrut

Irish Beast said:


> Some really nice pics. You look very happy
> 
> I can temporarily look down my nose at you because I am not drinking and am training properly at the moment


yes nice to have some time off, visit family and friends. well i dont drink alot but you know visit everybody and everybody want to have some drink  so celebrating every day

have quite good gyms here but cant really be bothered since im on holiday  :bounce:


----------



## Irish Beast

Definitely. Bit of a rest does no harm. Apart from the pain after the first few workouts. Im pretty stiff today but luckily I don't have to move from the sofa!


----------



## fitrut

Irish Beast said:


> Definitely. Bit of a rest does no harm. Apart from the pain after the first few workouts. Im pretty stiff today but luckily I don't have to move from the sofa!


haha thats true, but im used to pain so thats not bad. im also going to a new gym so even more excited, huge nice new shiny gym, what can be better


----------



## Irish Beast

fitrut said:


> haha thats true, but im used to pain so thats not bad. im also going to a new gym so even more excited, huge nice new shiny gym, what can be better


A supermodel girlfriend?

Or any girlfriend in fact


----------



## fitrut

Irish Beast said:


> A supermodel girlfriend?
> 
> Or any girlfriend in fact


my girlfrends? most of them are marrried and with kids  if any singles left - you will have to move to Lithuania


----------



## Irish Beast

fitrut said:


> my girlfrends? most of them are marrried and with kids  if any singles left - you will have to move to Lithuania


I think I have given up on women. Keep hooking up with crazy ones. Normal ones don't seem to exist!


----------



## fitrut

Irish Beast said:


> I think I have given up on women. Keep hooking up with crazy ones. Normal ones don't seem to exist!


they do they do

its not that bad, believe you me


----------



## Irish Beast

I won't pollute your journal with tales of my female woes but I swear I am cursed.

Maybe a mail order bride is what I need!


----------



## fitrut

OK lazy people back to training 

joined a new gym in Bham, wow was really surprised, very nice place, not finished yet but has been opened to ex members of Temple Gym and owner friends 

did legs and bit of cardio, today hot yoga  yes hot yoga and who thinks yoga for girls, try it and speak with me after :lol: I thought its easy as well but its not at all, and very good for fat loss 

Alex Bardachou and fatty me


----------



## Suprakill4

Good to get an update hope your well.


----------



## fitrut

chilisi said:


> Hope your well fatty


yes barely can move, legs were well done yesterday  feel like a granny now


----------



## fitrut

Suprakill4 said:


> Good to get an update hope your well.


yep not bad, thank you  had enough of the rest, time to roll again


----------



## fitrut

chilisi said:


> Cool. I went crossfit at 7am this morning. Did my body some damage!


haha sounds like fun  me sis and I went for hot yoga this morning again, and hopefully will strip them fats much faster, feel much better but legs still killing me

7am that sounds very early  im either getting old or too lazy  not looking for them am cardio Ill have to do during the prep


----------



## fitrut

chilisi said:


> It is early!? A power coffee was needed.
> 
> What's hot Yoga??


yeah i double that with energy drink

not before yoga tho

hot yoga is yoga in the heath  basically they put heating on and also doing yoga under hot lights so start sweating before you even move a finger  had to used to it first so coffee and energy drink was a huge mistake, had to lie down few times, today was much better

sweat was dripping like crazy thats why its good for the weight loss and also muscle relax much quicker so dont feel that much tension as normally would have, enjoying so far


----------



## fitrut

chilisi said:


> Yoga is hard enough as it it without the extra heat. Must have made you supple quicker though?
> 
> We did Yoga on our honeymoon some mornings, when could be ****d to get up for it. The heat made all the difference to how much I sweated! They had to hang up my Matt to dry afterward :confused1:


I never done yoga before, did gymnastics over 20 years ago, could bend so good would fit between my own legs and look at my back  bit freaky, not that flexible now but this is good for coordination, still can do things that majority in the room dont  my bf did some yoga in the mornings while ago, I didnt it looked too boring  I cant focus or meditate or whatever they do there I do my thing :lol: but its good relaxation and yeah after the 90min session all clothes look like I just had a shower wearing them

are you still doing yoga sometimes, I also want to try pilates  its quite good combined with weight training


----------



## dtlv

Hey Ruta, welcome back! 

Yoga is fun, and harder exercise than many people realise... could probably do with some myself right now as currently I'm about as flexible as a block of cement.


----------



## fitrut

dtlv said:


> Hey Ruta, welcome back!
> 
> Yoga is fun, and harder exercise than many people realise... could probably do with some myself right now as currently I'm about as flexible as a block of cement.


 :beer:

yeah thats what I thought, its good feeling after

dont be lazy do it


----------



## fitrut

chilisi said:


> That is a bit freaky
> 
> I haven't done it for s good few years now, but I can really see why it can be beneficial.
> 
> I know what you mean with all the meditation aspect of it. Not my thing. My wife burst out laughing in our honeymoon when the instructor starting making Wale noises. I was so embarrassed


yeah I know what you mean  I try to thing about something or somebody not to laugh as well  to stay quite for 90mins quite big challenge for me really :lol:


----------



## fitrut

chilisi said:


> I'm usually making moaning noises, but there not enjoyable or meditations moans lol


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

welcome back. Great to see you again :clap:


----------



## fitrut

BestBefore1989 said:


> welcome back. Great to see you again :clap:


 :beer: thank you

all excited now, getting back on track


----------



## Uriel

fitrut said:


> :beer: thank you
> 
> all excited now, getting back on track


hey sis


----------



## fitrut

Uriel said:


> hey sis


hilou hilou Bro  what you been up to

my lazy days are over, cardio time soon


----------



## Uriel

fitrut said:


> hilou hilou Bro  what you been up to
> 
> my lazy days are over, cardio time soon


living the dream lol - i'm just training, enjoying my new house, working.

you got some muscle size on over the fat season?


----------



## fitrut

Uriel said:


> living the dream lol - i'm just training, enjoying my new house, working.
> 
> you got some muscle size on over the fat season?


ha good 

cant see them yet, too fatty but getting there


----------



## BestBefore1989

fitrut said:


> ha good
> 
> cant see them yet, too fatty but getting there


 :lol: bet you cant wait for the cucumber and cod cuisine to commence


----------



## fitrut

BestBefore1989 said:


> :lol: bet you cant wait for the cucumber and cod cuisine to commence


haha oh no, dont remind me  Im still enjoying some nice tasty food 

and one brave man at the gym asked me whether I was eating pizzas only since the Finals  so it is the alarm to get back to cucumber-cod meniu :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just dropped in so you feel the love. Hope your well. X


----------



## fitrut

BestBefore1989 said:


> Just dropped in so you feel the love. Hope your well. X


Never too much love 

yeah im not bad thx, still offseason, busy with works etc. love the new gym, amazing place


----------



## Fatstuff

hows things ruta, not been on much recently, hoping to change that. U good


----------



## dtlv

Was wondering when you were gonna update your journal... I've had to resort to stalking your facebook page to know that you've been ok as you've been so quiet on here! :lol:

Good to see you anyway


----------



## fitrut

Fatstuff said:


> hows things ruta, not been on much recently, hoping to change that. U good


yeah I know, my life now is work, work and more work, very exciting  all good with me tho, started training more often now, at least 3-4 times a week, with new gyms owners gfriend Magda, shes strong as hell haha so trying to keep up with her  getting back in shape slowly, dropped few kgs already which is good


----------



## Fatstuff

fitrut said:


> yeah I know, my life now is work, work and more work, very exciting  all good with me tho, started training more often now, at least 3-4 times a week, with new gyms owners gfriend Magda, shes strong as hell haha so trying to keep up with her  getting back in shape slowly, dropped few kgs already which is good


sounds good, always good to train with someone who keeps u on ur toes


----------



## fitrut

dtlv said:


> Was wondering when you were gonna update your journal... I've had to resort to stalking your facebook page to know that you've been ok as you've been so quiet on here! :lol:
> 
> Good to see you anyway


yep, im well, thx  fatty is back  on the diet as well, hopefully will see the spring soon


----------



## fitrut

Fatstuff said:


> sounds good, always good to train with someone who keeps u on ur toes


yeah especially when get so lazy and if have plans to train together have to go because promised, so no excuses there


----------



## dtlv

fitrut said:


> yep, im well, thx  fatty is back  on the diet as well, hopefully will see the spring soon


Spring? What's that? :lol:

I know you've told me but I'm old and forgetful - what shows are you thinking of doing later this year?


----------



## fitrut

dtlv said:


> Spring? What's that? :lol:
> 
> I know you've told me but I'm old and forgetful - what shows are you thinking of doing later this year?


ha i know, looks like we heading straight into the summer this year, dont ask me whats that  hopefully we will see it :laugh::laugh:

haha old man  well not spring obviously, but most likely will do autumn qualifier, Birmingham me thinks and finals. had thought to do the Nationals show but then again sick of doing both seasons, so autumn it is.

have to drop alot of weight now, want to be much lighter than last season, that much muscle dont do good for me so will do lighter workouts in sense of smaller weights more reps so wont look that bulky  again more cardio, will see how it goes


----------



## dtlv

fitrut said:


> ha i know, looks like we heading straight into the summer this year, dont ask me whats that  hopefully we will see it :laugh::laugh:
> 
> haha old man  well not spring obviously, but most likely will do autumn qualifier, Birmingham me thinks and finals. had thought to do the Nationals show but then again sick of doing both seasons, so autumn it is.
> 
> have to drop alot of weight now, want to be much lighter than last season, that much muscle dont do good for me so will do lighter workouts in sense of smaller weights more reps so wont look that bulky  again more cardio, will see how it goes


Cool, so you get a nice long prep phase - that should work well. I still think you were done an injustice in a couple of shows last year, so hopefully where you had bad luck last year it will rebalance and you get some good luck this year.

This spring has just been a nightmare - especially since some people i talk to a lot in the states have been enjoying telling me it's 82 degrees with bright blue skies, gentle breezes and glorious sunshine - I hate them!!!! :cursing:


----------



## fitrut

dtlv said:


> Cool, so you get a nice long prep phase - that should work well. I still think you were done an injustice in a couple of shows last year, so hopefully where you had bad luck last year it will rebalance and you get some good luck this year.
> 
> This spring has just been a nightmare - especially since some people i talk to a lot in the states have been enjoying telling me it's 82 degrees with bright blue skies, gentle breezes and glorious sunshine - I hate them!!!! :cursing:


yeah thats was the biggest fail in my sport carrier even tho I was at my best ever lol funny things happening sometimes 

well but whats done is done, time to move on now and make more improvements  I know what I like to achieve so better start doing that :laugh:


----------



## fitrut

:gun_bandana: :gun_bandana:






my fat face in couple of episodes


----------



## BestBefore1989

fitrut said:


> :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my fat face in couple of episodes


Nice looking gym, and its only 154 miles from my house.


----------



## fitrut

BestBefore1989 said:


> Nice looking gym, and its only 154 miles from my house.


yeah, its awesome, 2 large training rooms, cardio room, posing studio, lounge area, veeeeery nice  well maybe not for every workout but maybe sometimes why not, Larisa Reis gonna visit in May  cant wait


----------



## PaulB

fitrut said:


> yeah, its awesome, 2 large training rooms, cardio room, posing studio, lounge area, veeeeery nice  well maybe not for every workout but maybe sometimes why not, Larisa Reis gonna visit in May  cant wait


I'd love a gym like that on my doorstep. How are you Ruta?


----------



## fitrut

PaulB said:


> I'd love a gym like that on my doorstep. How are you Ruta?


ha yeah me too  but its not far from where I live so can't complain really 

Im well thanks  went to Indoor Sky diving on bf bday, crazy experience


----------



## BestBefore1989

Cool :thumb:

why do you have scooby-doo on your head?


----------



## PaulB

fitrut said:


> ha yeah me too  but its not far from where I live so can't complain really
> 
> Im well thanks  went to Indoor Sky diving on bf bday, crazy experience


That looks fun. There's one in Manchester near the Trafford Centre. I believe it's a bit pricey and you don't get long?


----------



## fitrut

BestBefore1989 said:


> Cool :thumb:
> 
> why do you have scooby-doo on your head?


just for fun  it was on the helmet already


----------



## fitrut

PaulB said:


> That looks fun. There's one in Manchester near the Trafford Centre. I believe it's a bit pricey and you don't get long?


yep it is, we went to Milton Keynes. we paid £38.99 per person but we went to new starters class, practise ones cost bit more. 3 min was more than enough  wanna go again tho, it is fun


----------



## PaulB

fitrut said:


> yep it is, we went to Milton Keynes. we paid £38.99 per person but we went to new starters class, practise ones cost bit more. 3 min was more than enough  wanna go again tho, it is fun


I suppose that's not too bad really for the experience. Have you done a Skydive? If not, get one done. That is an experience to remember.


----------



## fitrut

PaulB said:


> I suppose that's not too bad really for the experience. Have you done a Skydive? If not, get one done. That is an experience to remember.


noo not yet, would love to  will do one day


----------



## fitrut

Branch Warren and Larissa Reis at the gym today  :bounce: :bounce:

camera man had shaky hands :lol:


----------



## mal

cool,,,,,i de like to meet her,shes very tall...


----------



## fitrut

mal said:


> cool,,,,,i de like to meet her,shes very tall...


and very nice  shes 5'6'' and thats heals not the flat shoes in the pic


----------



## mal

fitrut said:


> and very nice  shes 5'6'' and thats heals not the flat shoes in the pic


did you train with her? like her green leg warmers lol.


----------



## fitrut

mal said:


> did you train with her? like her green leg warmers lol.


noo, she was very late, like 2hrs late  so just took pictures, signed her printed picture, oh there was also Natalia Melo, but im not such a big fan of hers, so no picture :lol:


----------



## Bigmantraps

was a great evening!! Highlight was being with you though @fitrut hehe!! :thumb:


----------



## fitrut

Bigmantraps said:


> was a great evening!! Highlight was being with you though @fitrut hehe!! :thumb:


oh yes indeed :thumb: fun times :laugh:


----------



## Irish Beast

Hey Rutty, glad you are keeping ok. Just thought Id say hello cos your inbox is full you bum


----------



## fitrut

Irish Beast said:


> Hey Rutty, glad you are keeping ok. Just thought Id say hello cos your inbox is full you bum


ha hello there, sorry, deleted some now  :laugh: yep im fine, cant wait for a holiday whoop whoop and my prep starts in couple of weekss :bounce:


----------



## fitrut

OK Im back 

long story short, offseason is over, time to get back in shape :bounce: :bounce:

15 weeks marked on this coming Sunday, food scale and bathroom scale arrived couple days ago, so will start regular weights checks

Last Friday had weight check at the gym, slightly shocked as reached 70kg :w00t: this morning 67.8kg not bad, will also check fat % using caliper on Sundays, will see how it goes

Now do 45 min intensive cardio every morning, pilates once a week (its not as easy as it sounds, and I thought Im strong person right  ) weight training 3 times a week and at least couple cardio classes a week, depends how busy I am


----------



## Sweat

fitrut said:


> OK Im back
> 
> long story short, offseason is over, time to get back in shape :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> 15 weeks marked on this coming Sunday, food scale and bathroom scale arrived couple days ago, so will start regular weights checks
> 
> Last Friday had weight check at the gym, slightly shocked as reached 70kg :w00t: this morning 67.8kg not bad, will also check fat % using caliper on Sundays, will see how it goes
> 
> Now do 45 min intensive cardio every morning, pilates once a week (its not as easy as it sounds, and I thought Im strong person right  ) weight training 3 times a week and at least couple cardio classes a week, depends how busy I am


Welcome back Ruta. Look forward to following progress.


----------



## fitrut

Sweat said:


> Welcome back Ruta. Look forward to following progress.


thank you

hehe me too  I know I wont be excited in week 5 or 3 as I am now but yes will be fun again


----------



## Sweat

fitrut said:


> thank you
> 
> hehe me too  I know I wont be excited in week 5 or 3 as I am now but yes will be fun again


Entered a show in 15 weeks or just personal challenge?


----------



## Keeks

Hello hun, great to see you back! :thumbup1:


----------



## fitrut

Sweat said:


> Entered a show in 15 weeks or just personal challenge?


planning to do National Qualifier in San Diego which is on the 15th February 2014 but will see how it goes, very excited to go back to do another few shows :bounce:


----------



## fitrut

Keeks said:


> Hello hun, great to see you back! :thumbup1:


hello Queen of quark :beer: :bounce:

thank you , good to be back


----------



## Sweat

fitrut said:


> planning to do National Qualifier in San Diego which is on the 15th February 2014 but will see how it goes, very excited to go back to do another few shows :bounce:


San Diego is gorgeous, loved that city most when did fly/drive on west coast. Go to the water park if not been before, is amazing.


----------



## fitrut

chilisi said:


> Good luck !


ello  thank you :beer:


----------



## BestBefore1989

fitrut said:


> OK Im back
> 
> long story short, offseason is over, time to get back in shape :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> 15 weeks marked on this coming Sunday, food scale and bathroom scale arrived couple days ago, so will start regular weights checks
> 
> Last Friday had weight check at the gym, slightly shocked as reached 70kg :w00t: this morning 67.8kg not bad, will also check fat % using caliper on Sundays, will see how it goes
> 
> Now do 45 min intensive cardio every morning, pilates once a week (its not as easy as it sounds, and I thought Im strong person right  ) weight training 3 times a week and at least couple cardio classes a week, depends how busy I am


 :bounce: :bounce:

Welcome back, the Queen of cod and cucumber returns :bounce:

Wow 70 kg? I'm going to need pics. I remember you saying you had no trouble bulking, but 11 stone?

anyway glad your back

X


----------



## fitrut

BestBefore1989 said:


> :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> Welcome back, the Queen of cod and cucumber returns :bounce:
> 
> Wow 70 kg? I'm going to need pics. I remember you saying you had no trouble bulking, but 11 stone?
> 
> anyway glad your back
> 
> X


  11 stone I know right  very easy for me, not eating cr'apy foods or something

heres Ruta-whale :laugh:




























yes Im on the mission now :whistling:

thank you :clap:


----------



## BestBefore1989

I must say you carry it well and look strong :thumb:


----------



## Queenie

Yay welcome back, Ruta  will be following your progress as always!


----------



## fitrut

BestBefore1989 said:


> I must say you carry it well and look strong :thumb:


  haha yeah, want to get rid though :lol:


----------



## fitrut

RXQueenie said:


> Yay welcome back, Ruta  will be following your progress as always!


hey thanks for joining Queenie :bounce: CrossFit Retardb? :lol: :lol:

good to know peoplz still remmember me :laugh:


----------



## dtlv

Have been envying your San Diego-ing on facebook - been a while since I've been but love that place... now you are back here to taunt me with it on the forum too! :lol:

Is awesome to have you back, looking forward to keeping up with things. :thumbup1:


----------



## fitrut

Sweat said:


> San Diego is gorgeous, loved that city most when did fly/drive on west coast. Go to the water park if not been before, is amazing.


yes it is and I live in suburb La Jolla which is even more gorgeous. no havent been in water park yet but yes def will go


----------



## fitrut

dtlv said:


> Have been envying your San Diego-ing on facebook - been a while since I've been but love that place... now you are back here to taunt me with it on the forum too! :lol:
> 
> Is awesome to have you back, looking forward to keeping up with things. :thumbup1:


   yes wait for more sunny beach pictures :lol: to be able jump into the ocean in the middle of October its awesome

but yes time to get back to serious work, just back from the furniture store, got to buy alot of stuff as our house is still half empty :huh:

OK will get quick carb free bite, quark and blueberries, will watch couple of The Wire episodes and bed, cardio early morning :bounce:


----------



## Queenie

fitrut said:


> hey thanks for joining Queenie :bounce: CrossFit Retardb? :lol: :lol:
> 
> good to know peoplz still remmember me :laugh:


Yes... I love crossfit, I'm retarded at it though 

Of course! You're a great inspiration


----------



## Sweat

fitrut said:


> yes wait for more sunny beach pictures :lol: to be able jump into the ocean in the middle of October its awesome
> 
> but yes time to get back to serious work, just back from the furniture store, got to buy alot of stuff as our house is still half empty :huh:
> 
> OK will get quick carb free bite, quark and blueberries, will watch couple of The Wire episodes and bed, cardio early morning :bounce:


The Wire is awesome, what series you on?

Omar is a boss!


----------



## fitrut

RXQueenie said:


> Yes... I love crossfit, I'm retarded at it though
> 
> Of course! You're a great inspiration


ha yeah I got what you mean, same here  I tried pilates few days ago and was thinking pfff bring it on, its easy.... aha say what, some exercises couldn't even do, looked like my abs are way too weak or my as's too heavy... there is always where to improve 

aw thank you :tongue:


----------



## fitrut

Sweat said:


> The Wire is awesome, what series you on?
> 
> Omar is a boss!


im on season 4, aaaayt  i love Omar, best character 

this is my favorite part of all series :laugh:






was a shocker when Bell got killed tho


----------



## fitrut

Off to do cardio shortly

so this week I'm on quite high calories, will start slightly decrease them from next week


----------



## BestBefore1989

I see your cutting back on the fish oil then, and broccoli twice in one day YUCK !


----------



## fitrut

BestBefore1989 said:


> I see your cutting back on the fish oil then, and broccoli twice in one day YUCK !


I love broccoli  and chicken for now, will go to fish in few weeks  as long as I see weight down I'm happy with broccoli :laugh:


----------



## fitrut

OK, Im bit slow with poting, too many things to do and too less hours in a day mg:

*Supplement Plan*:

*Hormonal Support/Insulin sensitivity	*

Fenugreek 1000mg/day

Sage Leaf 1000mg/day

Cinnamon 1000mg/day

Chromium 200mg/day

Berberine 400mg /3xday

DIM 300mg / day

Calcium D Glacurate 1000mg day

*Vasodilator/Anti-Inflammatory *

Evening Primrose Oil 2000mg/day

Horny Goat Weed 1000mg/day

NAC (N-Acetyl Cystein) 1000mg/day

*Joint and Skin support/bone support *

MSM 1000mg/day

Calcium 800mg/day

*Minerals/ Multivitamins *

ZMC (Zinc Magnesium Calcium) 2caps/day

Multi-Vitamin with iron 1cap/day

PABA 1000mg/day

*Anti-Oxidant *

Vitamin C 1000mg/day

*Anti-Prolactin*

Vitex Chaste Berry Extract (Agnus Castus)	1000mg/day

B6 100mg/day

nearly chocked on vitamins the other day, took too many at the time, that was a one scary experience :huh: :crying: now i have vitamin-fobia, cut majority in half :blink:


----------



## 25434

Hello there, that is a whole Lorra sups, phew...and I thought I was being brave one triple dose omega 3 and vit c, lol.

Will be following your journal and best wishes for your new goal.


----------



## Sweat

fitrut said:


> OK, Im bit slow with poting, too many things to do and too less hours in a day mg:
> 
> *Supplement Plan*:
> 
> *Hormonal Support/Insulin sensitivity	*
> 
> Fenugreek 1000mg/day
> 
> Sage Leaf 1000mg/day
> 
> Cinnamon 1000mg/day
> 
> Chromium 200mg/day
> 
> Berberine 400mg /3xday
> 
> DIM 300mg / day
> 
> Calcium D Glacurate 1000mg day
> 
> *Vasodilator/Anti-Inflammatory *
> 
> Evening Primrose Oil 2000mg/day
> 
> Horny Goat Weed 1000mg/day
> 
> NAC (N-Acetyl Cystein) 1000mg/day
> 
> *Joint and Skin support/bone support *
> 
> MSM 1000mg/day
> 
> Calcium 800mg/day
> 
> *Minerals/ Multivitamins *
> 
> ZMC (Zinc Magnesium Calcium) 2caps/day
> 
> Multi-Vitamin with iron 1cap/day
> 
> PABA 1000mg/day
> 
> *Anti-Oxidant *
> 
> Vitamin C 1000mg/day
> 
> *Anti-Prolactin*
> 
> Vitex Chaste Berry Extract (Agnus Castus)	1000mg/day
> 
> B6 100mg/day
> 
> nearly chocked on vitamins the other day, took too many at the time, that was a one scary experience :huh: :crying: now i have vitamin-fobia, cut majority in half :blink:


Wow @ this list, going to have to do some research as not even heard of most of these!! 

Oh noes on choking on vitamins, I used to take these super duper one a day bad boys that were the size of a house literally!


----------



## fitrut

Flubs said:


> Hello there, that is a whole Lorra sups, phew...and I thought I was being brave one triple dose omega 3 and vit c, lol.
> 
> Will be following your journal and best wishes for your new goal.


 :beer: welcome Flubs and thank you 

oh yes also dropped few out as was taking them during the offseason so will have those again in few weeks. And now have to carry all around if I go away off home thats ''fun'' I look like a granny with vit box and bottles


----------



## fitrut

Sweat said:


> Wow @ this list, going to have to do some research as not even heard of most of these!!
> 
> Oh noes on choking on vitamins, I used to take these super duper one a day bad boys that were the size of a house literally!


long right?  went right on the door of cupboard (inside door - won't scare my guests)

yes majority of them are very useful, I used to take loads of standard vits but these specific are much better than simple B, D or whatever else letter


----------



## fitrut

quick update last week 67.40 kg, this week (Sunday morning) 66.90 kg, not much lost, 0.5kg which isn't very good, had Suhi on Friday night which gave me nearly 1kg+ on Saturday so no more cheat meals, cant even call it cheat meal as the regular dieting isn't that strict as yet. So decided no more ''cheat'' meals until see some abs as for now results aren't very promising.

Off to do legs, did 30 min am cardio this morning and full house cleaning in the afternoon (I consider this a mini cardio)


----------



## fitrut

Dinner today after workout Tilapia and Greek Salad


----------



## dtlv

Hey, Ruta how's it going? You ate a tilapia and then disappeared! :lol:


----------



## fitrut

dtlv said:


> Hey, Ruta how's it going? You ate a tilapia and then disappeared! :lol:


hey hey Detty, all better now, had some personal problems, lost 4 kg in a week  stressful week but Im all good now thank you, back to training and will start eat again :laugh: :lol:


----------



## dtlv

fitrut said:


> hey hey Detty, all better now, had some personal problems, lost 4 kg in a week  stressful week but Im all good now thank you, back to training and will start eat again :laugh: :lol:


Oh no, well am glad you are ok again... good to see you back. If it helps to unload you can always drop me a PM at any time... knowing you though am sure you'll bounce back fine from whatever it was 

4kg is a lot to drop in a week, take it easy on yourself this week - is an order, lol.


----------



## fitrut

dtlv said:


> Oh no, well am glad you are ok again... good to see you back. If it helps to unload you can always drop me a PM at any time... knowing you though am sure you'll bounce back fine from whatever it was
> 
> 4kg is a lot to drop in a week, take it easy on yourself this week - is an order, lol.


thank you, much appreciated :beer:

yes it is a great loss, I never lost as much on diet  but yes have some extra gray hair now 

we went to Coronado Island last nigh, amazing view, my boyfriend did birthday wishes video to his judo trainer who he last time saw when he was a kid, so we had some great laugh 

but now back to training today off as normally do, tomorrow morning cardio and legs day :bounce:


----------



## Sweat

4kg in one week, i'm jealous! 

Hope you're ok Ruta Bon Banuta!


----------



## fitrut

Sweat said:


> 4kg in one week, i'm jealous!
> 
> Hope you're ok Ruta Bon Banuta!


hey yes Im much better now, thank you 

I might laugh from all whats happened in couple of years but it was not fun at the time


----------



## fitrut

OK so Ill continue with my journey whatever it goes now 

Im still in progress with moving from the UK to USA and have to travel every three months until permanent visa is sorted so prep for the spring is out of the picture as the spring contest might be at the time when I have to leave country again. So might do Autumn, still havent decided yet.

my brothers wedding in mid July so have to get in shape as me will be made of honor  :bounce:

finally settled up here in USA and will start proper training from Monday again  current weight (well checked one on 1st Jan 14) was 70.2kg ouch


----------



## Northern Lass

Can't believe I've only just seen this journal... I think I go around with my eyes shut :laugh:

subbed :thumb:


----------



## fitrut

YummyMummy said:


> Can't believe I've only just seen this journal... I think I go around with my eyes shut :laugh:
> 
> subbed :thumb:


I was quiet for a while,maybe thats why 

thank you and welcome :beer: :bounce:


----------



## Northern Lass

fitrut said:


> I was quiet for a while,maybe thats why
> 
> thank you and welcome :beer: :bounce:


I've enjoyed reading your journal... look forward to reading some more :beer:

Your an inspirtation... I love the bodyfitness category


----------



## fitrut

YummyMummy said:


> I've enjoyed reading your journal... look forward to reading some more :beer:
> 
> Your an inspirtation... I love the bodyfitness category


awe thank you  im trying to make it as enjoyable and useful as possible 

yep me too, from fat to fit :beer: if I can do with my messed up metabolism anyone can  I think


----------



## fitrut

this is what I had as a snack the other day when went to sit near the ocean










trying to reduce sugars to minimum, from vegies and not sugary fruits ok but all cookies and other c.rap.s done with them


----------



## Northern Lass

fitrut said:


> this is what I had as a snack the other day when went to sit near the ocean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying to reduce sugars to minimum, from vegies and not sugary fruits ok but all cookies and other c.rap.s done with them


Oh my , you live in a beautiful place with lovely weather...  unfortunately I am not a carrot fan


----------



## fitrut

YummyMummy said:


> Oh my , you live in a beautiful place with lovely weather...  unfortunately I am not a carrot fan


yes its lovely here everyday and losing weight is much more fun here, especially when I cant fit into anything and cant hide under coat or sweater 

neither am I, but small baby carrots go well


----------



## Northern Lass

fitrut said:


> yes its lovely here everyday and losing weight is much more fun here, especially when I cant fit into anything and cant hide under coat or sweater
> 
> neither am I, but small baby carrots go well


Yes.. since I lost the fat.. I def feel the winter cold more .


----------



## fitrut

YummyMummy said:


> Yes.. since I lost the fat.. I def feel the winter cold more .


oh yes read online its freezing out there, but I bet its better to be fit but and cold not vice versa


----------



## Northern Lass

fitrut said:


> oh yes read online its freezing out there, but I bet its better to be fit but and cold not vice versa


yes for deffo


----------



## fitrut

OK morning cardio done, had coffee only in the morning and BCAA drink during the cardio. Breakfast after cardio: 5 whites 1 yolk, teaspoon of fat free mayo, 1/4 avocado, half piece (35g) of pumpernickel bread with omega 3 spread and cheese, cup of coffee, 4 prunes and 3 figs, red bull after breakfast  thats my complete breakfast, need to calculate macros of all this  .










have a bad habit to eat and check emails, browse etc 

off to cook some salmon now :bounce:


----------



## mal

I like your computer,very snazzy,,,,,ive just had cottage cheese and greek yog,couldn't be bothered

to cook anything, probably wake up all ripped with abs now:laugh:


----------



## fitrut

mal said:


> I like your computer,very snazzy,,,,,ive just had cottage cheese and greek yog,couldn't be bothered
> 
> to cook anything, probably wake up all ripped with abs now:laugh:


oh yes my dusty baby allien 

mh how can I get them abs even with cooking, been cooking every single day :laugh: well im motivated to lose some kg in next few months so got to cook otherwise no go

oh yes reminded me about cottage cheese, got to buy this too, dont want to go on plain boring diet


----------



## mal

fitrut said:


> oh yes my dusty baby allien
> 
> mh how can I get them abs even with cooking, been cooking every single day :laugh: well im motivated to lose some kg in next few months so got to cook otherwise no go
> 
> oh yes reminded me about cottage cheese, got to buy this too, dont want to go on plain boring diet


you should cook your fish on the beach on a log fire n foil,,looks awesome there.


----------



## fitrut

mal said:


> you should cook your fish on the beach on a log fire n foil,,looks awesome there.


ha I might do when less windy


----------



## mal

fitrut said:


> ha I might do when less windy


build a windbreak with your carrots:thumb:


----------



## fitrut

mal said:


> build a windbreak with your carrots:thumb:


those are baby carrots, no use at that size


----------



## Suprakill4

fitrut said:


> this is what I had as a snack the other day when went to sit near the ocean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying to reduce sugars to minimum, from vegies and not sugary fruits ok but all cookies and other c.rap.s done with them


Show off!!!!!! Lol.

Glad your back posting again, about time!  followed all your threads good reading.


----------



## fitrut

OK second meal of the day Piece of salmon (didnt weight this one), normally buy one piece the whole salmon and cut in pieces, small sweet potato and cooked beetroots (regularly cooked not pickled ones, so no extra sugar or salt added), if dont have vacuum packed ones, then buy in a can










again need to find my old spreadsheet and enter value so will know exact kcal amount, but normally trying to eat the same size so no overeating


----------



## fitrut

Suprakill4 said:


> Show off!!!!!! Lol.
> 
> Glad your back posting again, about time!  followed all your threads good reading.


haha I know right  you're freezing and Im enjoying hotness 

thank you oh and thank you :beer:


----------



## fitrut

oh and the view this morning on the way to the gym:










awesomeness  :bounce:

was quite chilly as for California but still nice, knowing the other side of america literally freezing


----------



## Northern Lass

It looks lovely ruta, what was your workout today?


----------



## fitrut

Yumms said:


> It looks lovely ruta, what was your workout today?


thnx Yumms, it was 30min crosstrainer and 30min HIIT, did cardio only. just woke up 5am here  having coffee and off to do pilates :whistling: still very sleepy


----------



## kitinboots

Oh yum, food looks gooooood


----------



## fitrut

kitinboots said:


> Oh yum, food looks gooooood


ha thank you  and it does taste as good as it looks


----------



## fitrut

Ok been awhile since posted, basically running around like crazy every day sorting visa papers, working etc etc

Also had weird thing growing on my face which was removed, and just had biopsy results yesterday, all good so far, nothing major.

Training on and off, on and off, should do more cardio tho as its not going down as id wish

off to England within couple weeks time, so yet again, all schedule will be out of control


----------



## dtlv

fitrut said:


> Ok been awhile since posted, basically running around like crazy every day sorting visa papers, working etc etc
> 
> Also had weird thing growing on my face which was removed, and just had biopsy results yesterday, all good so far, nothing major.
> 
> Training on and off, on and off, should do more cardio tho as its not going down as id wish
> 
> off to England within couple weeks time, so yet again, all schedule will be out of control


Hey you, nice to see you posting 

I've been looking at the stuff for visa's for the US as well... am lucky that my fiancé's sister is a lawyer, and her best buddy an immigration lawyer and they are gonna help me make sure I don't mess mine up, lol.

I guess with everything happening no contests on the immediate horizon for you right now?


----------



## fitrut

dtlv said:


> Hey you, nice to see you posting
> 
> I've been looking at the stuff for visa's for the US as well... am lucky that my fiancé's sister is a lawyer, and her best buddy an immigration lawyer and they are gonna help me make sure I don't mess mine up, lol.
> 
> I guess with everything happening no contests on the immediate horizon for you right now?


oh yes if you have someone around you'll save some buck, I spend thousands already and seems have one of the best Immigration lawyers in town, still no guarantees, but amount of paperwork had to submit :w00t: :crying: wanted to do Arnolds in Ohio, no one from federation bothered to answer me so left it as it is but now no point for me to do spring as I have to travel every 3 months until Visa is approved. but most likely will do Autumn comps, either San Diego qualifier or LA qualifier, havent decided yet, missing competing already 

you all good?


----------



## dtlv

fitrut said:


> oh yes if you have someone around you'll save some buck, I spend thousands already and seems have one of the best Immigration lawyers in town, still no guarantees, but amount of paperwork had to submit :w00t: :crying: wanted to do Arnolds in Ohio, no one from federation bothered to answer me so left it as it is but now no point for me to do spring as I have to travel every 3 months until Visa is approved. but most likely will do Autumn comps, either San Diego qualifier or LA qualifier, havent decided yet, missing competing already
> 
> you all good?


Wow that sounds like a total nightmare with the feds... at least with the autumn comps you have a chance to get things more stable a bit first to get some quality prep time in. You still in San Diego?

When you do the three month border hop thing, do you fly back here or just pop over to Mexico for a day or two? I know someone who does that and it seems to work for them with less expense than flying back to Europe.

I'm good - seventeen days until I'm back in North Carolina, will be out there for six weeks with my fiancé... then have to wait before the fall before the next time, but will be out for three months myself then. Can't wait until I'm out there this time though 

Other things good too - been properly training since the start of the year and so far up about 25lbs... obviously smoothed out a bit with that but not actually added that much fat for the weight gained, muscle memory is awesome! Am now about another 15lbs short of where I want to be then will stabilise my weight and look to recomp within it.


----------



## fitrut

dtlv said:


> Wow that sounds like a total nightmare with the feds... at least with the autumn comps you have a chance to get things more stable a bit first to get some quality prep time in. You still in San Diego?
> 
> When you do the three month border hop thing, do you fly back here or just pop over to Mexico for a day or two? I know someone who does that and it seems to work for them with less expense than flying back to Europe.
> 
> I'm good - seventeen days until I'm back in North Carolina, will be out there for six weeks with my fiancé... then have to wait before the fall before the next time, but will be out for three months myself then. Can't wait until I'm out there this time though
> 
> Other things good too - been properly training since the start of the year and so far up about 25lbs... obviously smoothed out a bit with that but not actually added that much fat for the weight gained, muscle memory is awesome! Am now about another 15lbs short of where I want to be then will stabilise my weight and look to recomp within it.


yep have some time, but I have to drop at least 8kg now by June so Id be 60kg at starting point otherwise will be too much to lose, so have to kind of start dieting now, not as strict as during the contest prep but very close  yes still in San Diego, flying out in 2 weeks.

naaah I always go back to UK, I still work for UK company, pay taxes bills etc and also to go to Mexico just for the stamp, I don't know, I doubt embassy would like that, it doesn't look like genuine traveler, wouldn't risk really, it is expensive yes all my savings go on this, no car or expensive shoes for me for at least next couple of years 

aawe sounds nice, where about in N. Carolina?never been there, I have a plan to visit each and every state once visa is sorted, would be nice :laugh:

awesome seems like you weren't wasting time like some :whistling:


----------



## dtlv

fitrut said:


> yep have some time, but I have to drop at least 8kg now by June so Id be 60kg at starting point otherwise will be too much to lose, so have to kind of start dieting now, not as strict as during the contest prep but very close  yes still in San Diego, flying out in 2 weeks.
> 
> naaah I always go back to UK, I still work for UK company, pay taxes bills etc and also to go to Mexico just for the stamp, I don't know, I doubt embassy would like that, it doesn't look like genuine traveler, wouldn't risk really, it is expensive yes all my savings go on this, no car or expensive shoes for me for at least next couple of years
> 
> aawe sounds nice, where about in N. Carolina?never been there, I have a plan to visit each and every state once visa is sorted, would be nice :laugh:
> 
> awesome seems like you weren't wasting time like some :whistling:


Yeah is best to not mess around with the visas I guess... if they decide that someone is trying to be sneaky then it's too easy for them to refuse entry. I'm kind of doing similar to you right now then, travelling as much as I can and in between working hard to save up for it all... I kind of enjoy it that way, always looking forward to something. LOL at your comment about no expensive shoes... that's the one thing my girlfriend jokes about a lot, that the downside with me doing all this is that I don't have the cash to buy her the fancy shoes she wants :lol:

Will be in Charlotte, but also spending some time in South Carolina at Kiawah on the beach and also in Charlston which is a great historic little city. I also wanna see very state - been to 14 so far, so getting there


----------



## fitrut

dtlv said:


> Yeah is best to not mess around with the visas I guess... if they decide that someone is trying to be sneaky then it's too easy for them to refuse entry. I'm kind of doing similar to you right now then, travelling as much as I can and in between working hard to save up for it all... I kind of enjoy it that way, always looking forward to something. LOL at your comment about no expensive shoes... that's the one thing my girlfriend jokes about a lot, that the downside with me doing all this is that I don't have the cash to buy her the fancy shoes she wants :lol:
> 
> Will be in Charlotte, but also spending some time in South Carolina at Kiawah on the beach and also in Charlston which is a great historic little city. I also wanna see very state - been to 14 so far, so getting there


ha 14 amazing! Ill have some travelling this year so probably will do states visiting some time next year  off to the UK in a week, then LT also have to organise bridal shower as going to be made of honor at brothers wedding and have to do out of country party, so busy busy 

did some salmon chicken veggies shopping, back the proper dieting  very excited


----------



## fitrut

OK quick shopping done, fruits from now on - grapefruits and blueberries only, one grapefruit a day in the morning and handful blueberries in the evening, not weighting very strictly as yet


----------



## fitrut

salmon once daily, normally meal 3 and since eat carbs in the morning only either piece of wholegrain bread or 50g oats, no longer eat sweet potatoe with salmon, fish and beetroots only. Oh and found awesome beets no salt added, even better :bounce:


----------



## fitrut

Quick update from me 

had loads of fun travelling, hen party in Sardinia in July, then brother's wedding in Lithuania end of July, had some time off in Brum and now back to US and started prep.

Officially back in full swing! :bounce:

Im 9 weeks away, which is very short period of time. Been dieting for couple months now, however decided to take different approach: instead of dieting for harsh 15 weeks eased slowly and will do strict 9 weeks, low fat low carb high protein based diet.

Plan to lose up to 9-10kg

Paid entry and any other related fees so not backing down 

Show is on the 1st November 2014 in San Diego, very excited


----------



## BestBefore1989

fitrut said:


> Quick update from me
> 
> had loads of fun travelling, hen party in Sardinia in July, then brother's wedding in Lithuania end of July, had some time off in Brum and now back to US and started prep.
> 
> Officially back in full swing! :bounce:
> 
> Im 9 weeks away, which is very short period of time. Been dieting for couple months now, however decided to take different approach: instead of dieting for harsh 15 weeks eased slowly and will do strict 9 weeks, low fat low carb high protein based diet.
> 
> Plan to lose up to 9-10kg
> 
> Paid entry and any other related fees so not backing down
> 
> Show is on the 1st November 2014 in San Diego, very excited


Back on the cod and cucumber diet then?

Happy prepping :thumb:


----------



## fitrut

BestBefore1989 said:


> Back on the cod and cucumber diet then?
> 
> Happy prepping :thumb:


haha not yet, still on some chicken and green beanies  

switching to Tilapia instead of Cod tho, Tilapia has more protein tho compare to cod and much tastier 

thank you, good to be back :bounce:


----------



## fitrut

Meal plan for next 2 weeks










long list


----------



## Keeks

Hey, nice to see you back. :beer:


----------



## fitrut

Keeks said:


> Hey, nice to see you back. :beer:


thank you   :bounce:


----------



## fitrut

OK legs smashed   Oh i will cry tomorrow.

So as for training will do:

Cardio daily 90 mins, split 45 min am and 45 min pm on the weight training days,

and 90 min full cardio on cardio only days.

Weight training: Mon-Tuesday, Wed Cardio only Thu-Fri and Sat Cardio only, Sun rest of training, no weights no cardio

well for at least next 3 weeks and will see how body responding to the system.


----------



## fitrut

Breakfast, surprisingly more than enough at this point


----------



## Suprakill4

fitrut said:


> Breakfast, surprisingly more than enough at this point


That looks nice!! How are you, not spoken to you in ages. Any comps lately?


----------



## sauliuhas

No cheat meals ?!


----------



## fitrut

Suprakill4 said:


> That looks nice!! How are you, not spoken to you in ages. Any comps lately?


ha true that, not been around for some time

just started strict dieting so still little bit happy  

yes doing Qualifier for Nationals here in USA, San Diego Qualifier 1st November 2014, and 8th November in LA if not qualified in San Diego,

will see how it goes, goal to get qualified for Nationals for at the end of November and then will see from there


----------



## fitrut

sauliuhas said:


> No cheat meals ?!


not until I see my abs popping


----------



## Suprakill4

fitrut said:


> ha true that, not been around for some time
> 
> just started strict dieting so still little bit happy
> 
> yes doing Qualifier for Nationals here in USA, San Diego Qualifier 1st November 2014, and 8th November in LA if not qualified in San Diego,
> 
> will see how it goes, goal to get qualified for Nationals for at the end of November and then will see from there


Awesome. Smash it!!! I'm hardly on here anymore but will drop in when I can.


----------



## fitrut

Suprakill4 said:


> Awesome. Smash it!!! I'm hardly on here anymore but will drop in when I can.


well fatso need to do some harsh dieting lol but yes very excited

oh yes youre very welcome here! :bounce:


----------



## sauliuhas

fitrut said:


> not until I see my abs popping


Am sure it will very soon, those am cardios do a lot  how's usa's? I bet it's different attitude towards bodybuilding?


----------



## fitrut

sauliuhas said:


> Am sure it will very soon, those am cardios do a lot  how's usa's? I bet it's different attitude towards bodybuilding?


well Im so looking forward to those 

awesome, hot and I must say too hot sometimes, but will survive 

oh yes completely different, they do come up with some bs tho, introduced some capsule where you sit, you get some effort-free physical conditioning! :lol: :lol:










basically, sit read magazine and you ripped!  ridiculous

other than that very cool, might go to Olympia if all goes according to the plan, we like 5hrs away, would be awesome to see upclose


----------



## BestBefore1989

fitrut said:


> well Im so looking forward to those
> 
> awesome, hot and I must say too hot sometimes, but will survive
> 
> oh yes completely different, they do come up with some bs tho, introduced some capsule where you sit, you get some effort-free physical conditioning! :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basically, sit read magazine and you ripped!  ridiculous
> 
> other than that very cool, might go to Olympia if all goes according to the plan, we like 5hrs away, would be awesome to see upclose


I want one


----------



## fitrut

BestBefore1989 said:


> I want one


ha why?   I still think its useless money sucking machine lol

20min £30 - joke isnt?


----------



## fitrut

OK 7 am here, just had some coffee and 90min am cardio now


----------



## BestBefore1989

fitrut said:


> ha why?   I still think its useless money sucking machine lol
> 
> 20min £30 - joke isnt?


coss I want get ripped without having to work my **** off!

and it must work or they wouldn't say it does :rolleye:

you do ask silly questions :innocent:


----------



## fitrut

BestBefore1989 said:


> coss I want get ripped without having to work my **** off!
> 
> and it must work or they wouldn't say it does :rolleye:
> 
> you do ask silly questions :innocent:


mh OK maybe I should whine less and try this awesome thing?    :lol:


----------



## fitrut

chicken time now!

will do caliper measurements on Sunday starting week 8

and some images as well, not for display tho  who want to look at fatsos

weight is going down very slow tho, 100-200gr daily only


----------



## Uriel

I think I could bear a pic or 2 ;-)


----------



## Suprakill4

In for pics. Get them up Ruta!!


----------



## dtlv

Hey, welcome back, Ruta! :bounce: :thumb:


----------



## fitrut

Uriel said:


> I think I could bear a pic or 2 ;-)


you as always very generous  :laugh:


----------



## fitrut

Suprakill4 said:


> In for pics. Get them up Ruta!!


Oh I will!  soon :bounce:


----------



## fitrut

dtlv said:


> Hey, welcome back, Ruta! :bounce: :thumb:


thank you! hope all good with you


----------



## fitrut

OK so weightloss update now, nearly 1kg down in a week time, not bad 










also just checked rules for Nationals USA which will be on 21st - 22nd Nov 2014 and Im not eligible due to not being US citizen, but if I do well in qualifier in San Diego (placed top 5) I can compete in Arnolds Ohio in March 2015 whoohoo bring it on!


----------



## dtlv

fitrut said:


> thank you! hope all good with you


Heya, yes all good - am settling in to my new home in Charlotte and trying to get my head around being a married man! Life is good right now 

Glad you are back on here and the prep is going well so far - hopefully you'll get that top 5 finish in San Diego. How are you feeling about being ready for it?


----------



## fitrut

dtlv said:


> Heya, yes all good - am settling in to my new home in Charlotte and trying to get my head around being a married man! Life is good right now
> 
> Glad you are back on here and the prep is going well so far - hopefully you'll get that top 5 finish in San Diego. How are you feeling about being ready for it?


oh thats awesome, congrats well done!

Im way behind the plan, Im at 19% bf which is very high considering I need to be at ~ 8% so will increase cardio up to 2hrs daily and will see how it will change

Dont want to drop kcals too low otherwise will be lack of energy and wont be able to train properly


----------



## dtlv

fitrut said:


> oh thats awesome, congrats well done!
> 
> Im way behind the plan, Im at 19% bf which is very high considering I need to be at ~ 8% so will increase cardio up to 2hrs daily and will see how it will change
> 
> Dont want to drop kcals too low otherwise will be lack of energy and wont be able to train properly


Ouch, I feel for you - is a tough one balancing extra exercise with cutting kcals without burning up too much muscle, energy crashing, or causing everything to all stall at the same time.

This is where your previous experience and lack of panic shows - most people hit freakout mode about now!


----------



## Suprakill4

fitrut said:


> OK so weightloss update now, nearly 1kg down in a week time, not bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also just checked rules for Nationals USA which will be on 21st - 22nd Nov 2014 and Im not eligible due to not being US citizen, but if I do well in qualifier in San Diego (placed top 5) I can compete in Arnolds Ohio in March 2015 whoohoo bring it on!


Typical. Yet UKbff will let anyone compete whether British or not.


----------



## fitrut

dtlv said:


> Ouch, I feel for you - is a tough one balancing extra exercise with cutting kcals without burning up too much muscle, energy crashing, or causing everything to all stall at the same time.
> 
> This is where your previous experience and lack of panic shows - most people hit freakout mode about now!


lol trying not to  still have good 8 weeks and panic definitely wouldn't do good for me


----------



## fitrut

Suprakill4 said:


> Typical. Yet UKbff will let anyone compete whether British or not.


you have to be European to compete in UKBFF 

on serious note UKBFF would allow only EU citizens, I think it was a rule of 3 years residency but I don't think they even check that.


----------



## Uriel

fitrut said:


> you as always very generous  :laugh:


it's what im know for Ruta....im a giver lmao. hope the training and dieting are going well for you


----------



## fitrut

Uriel said:


> it's what im know for Ruta....im a giver lmao. hope the training and dieting are going well for you


haha OK good to know  

yes its crazy out here, time flies non stop


----------



## fitrut

OK so week 8 half way, so increased my daily cardio up to 2 hrs and I can see better weightloss now, very happy so far 

So split training into 4 days, Monday - Friday, also do Pilates on Tuesdays, Wednesday and Saturday - Cardio only day and Sunday - OFF , no cardio no training.

So its been pretty intense already


----------



## fitrut

Workouts

Day 1 - Legs










Day 2 - Chest and Tricep










Day 3 - Back and Bicep










Day 4 - Shoulders


----------



## Uriel

Looking fly


----------



## fitrut

Uriel said:


> Looking fly


I am ... in general   not today :laugh:

thank you


----------



## MattGriff

Oh no! She is back!


----------



## fitrut

MattGriff said:


> Oh no! She is back!


haha

well nice to see you too Griffs   hows things with you?


----------



## fitrut

my first cheat meal  cant even call it cheat meal, something different than I usually have,

no carbs tho, fish and salad

still nice for a change


----------



## sauliuhas

It is not a cheat meal  far from it..


----------



## fitrut

Nearly end of the week and energy levels going down way faster now, 2hrs daily cardio squeezing all out.

weightloss much better tho and usually wake up much leaner every day.

tomorrow Back and Bicep workout and more cardio


----------



## fitrut

sauliuhas said:


> It is not a cheat meal  far from it..


I know, me being fit - also far from it  so probably will do real cheat meal some time in next 3 or 4 weeks,

still got alot to lose


----------



## MattGriff

fitrut said:


> haha
> 
> well nice to see you too Griffs   hows things with you?


Well thanks Ruta, how are you keeping? How is life in America?


----------



## fitrut

MattGriff said:


> Well thanks Ruta, how are you keeping? How is life in America?


30 degrees right now, bit too hot but can't complain  rain-free country :laugh::laugh: water is expensive tho! 

and dieting is easier, no appetite when so hot day and night


----------



## fitrut

7 weeks out update

another kg down










my damn caliper not working, had to order a new one, so no measurements today :crying: took tape measurements instead tho


----------



## fitrut

Diet remain the same, and this is the last week for chicken, next week Tilapia only


----------



## Suprakill4

I love how in depth your logs are of measurements and weight etc. Always make food oil amazing too, even if it's something I don't like, it makes me want to eat it lol.


----------



## fitrut

Suprakill4 said:


> I love how in depth your logs are of measurements and weight etc. Always make food oil amazing too, even if it's something I don't like, it makes me want to eat it lol.


ha yes I love numbers, graphs, tables ... im engineer after all, i have to :laugh::laugh:

but thank you, good to know its useful and not boring at all 

yes I have no cooking skills so this sometimes look quite good, taste also not bad  especially when hungry


----------



## fitrut

Wheyman said:


> Awesome work Ruta
> 
> checkout my recent posts here http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.php?t=5058690


hello there, thank you!


----------



## Uriel

I'm off to Lithuania in the morning to fix a knackered jet Ruta.....how do I ask for a steak, a beer and a lap dance pmsl....that should cover all my needs for a day or two lol


----------



## fitrut

Uriel said:


> I'm off to Lithuania in the morning to fix a knackered jet Ruta.....how do I ask for a steak, a beer and a lap dance pmsl....that should cover all my needs for a day or two lol


haha where abut youre going to, Vilnius I guess? 

''steiko, alaus ir mergu'' you say :laugh: its pretty simple, steak- just add ''o'' at the end of word, ''steako'', beer - you say ''alaus'', pronounce like hello with out ''h'' alaus and ''meergoo''  

lessons for you, boring tho haha






these 2 showed some nice places


----------



## fitrut

OK so half way of week 7, today cardio only day, crazy hot these days here, 6am and we have 26C already, going to be another hot day.

added Pilates sessions on Tuesdays so get less doms now


----------



## Uriel

thanks for the required language lesson lol.....I dont know where im going lol....I get on a plane, get off where it says and go fix a plane lol......I do this every week..ill pist where it is when I get to the hotel lol


----------



## fitrut

Uriel said:


> thanks for the required language lesson lol.....I dont know where im going lol....I get on a plane, get off where it says and go fix a plane lol......I do this every week..ill pist where it is when I get to the hotel lol


   days are still hot, but evenings and nights pretty chilly, get some ''mergu'' and youll be OK :laugh:

if you do go to Vilnius, and have a chance go to old town to look around, very nice


----------



## Uriel

fitrut said:


> days are still hot, but evenings and nights pretty chilly, get some ''mergu'' and youll be OK :laugh:
> 
> if you do go to Vilnius, and have a chance go to old town to look around, very nice


im an engineer lol......I can make "time off"......things break....spares take time to arrive ;-) lol


----------



## Uriel

vilnius...hotel le meridien on highway A2....about 15k out of town....its a cool place. I like


----------



## fitrut

Uriel said:


> vilnius...hotel le meridien on highway A2....about 15k out of town....its a cool place. I like


oh yeah i know the place, 19km to be exact, road to Riga  worked in the area ages ago  its beautiful there, hope you're enjoying your stay 

try some Cepelinai   very unhealthy but damn its nice :thumb:


----------



## fitrut

Week 6 update, tape measurements and weekly update, lost half kilo only, I guess metabolism slowing down, will increase metabolism booster. diet not changing much, taking out chicken and eat tilapia only from now on.

will keep 2hrs cardio daily as week before


----------



## fitrut

my dessert


----------



## fitrut

Been awhile since last update 

did my show 2 weeks ago, made it to 49.8 kg ~ 110lb day of the show, not at the greatest condition tho, didnt manage my carbs and water very well and came out very soft and watery, ended 8th which was pretty disappointing.

6-10 places:


----------



## fitrut

.


----------



## fitrut

backstage


----------



## mal

Awesome


----------



## Keeks

Fab, love that bikini! :thumbup1:


----------



## fitrut

mal said:


> Awesome


thank you


----------



## fitrut

Keeks said:


> Fab, love that bikini! :thumbup1:


thanks Keeks :thumb:  paid fortune lol  but so worth it, she does suits for Nicole Wilkins, very professional and did exactly for my size, didnt even need bikini bite


----------



## TELBOR

Some great pics! Beats the ones we see on a mobile 50 yards from the stage lol

Well done


----------



## fitrut

R0BLET said:


> Some great pics! Beats the ones we see on a mobile 50 yards from the stage lol
> 
> Well done


haha good point  

thank you!


----------



## BestBefore1989

fitrut said:


> thanks Keeks :thumb:  paid fortune lol  but so worth it, she does suits for Nicole Wilkins, very professional and did exactly for my size, didnt even need bikini bite


OK I have to ask,

Whats bikini bite ?


----------



## fitrut

BestBefore1989 said:


> OK I have to ask,
> 
> Whats bikini bite ?


   OK how do I put this so it wont sound rude  :laugh:

its like glue to apply on bikini bottoms so it wouldnt slip in between cheeks :lol:


----------



## fitrut

my art 

sugarfree fatfree cake


----------



## BestBefore1989

fitrut said:


> OK how do I put this so it wont sound rude  :laugh:
> 
> its like glue to apply on bikini bottoms so it wouldnt slip in between cheeks :lol:


 :blink: I guess you take them off very carefully at the end of the day


----------



## BestBefore1989

fitrut said:


> my art
> 
> sugarfree fatfree cake


That looks FANTASTIC :drool:


----------



## fitrut

BestBefore1989 said:


> :blink: I guess you take them off very carefully at the end of the day


yes thats a good challenge  :laugh:


----------



## fitrut

BestBefore1989 said:


> That looks FANTASTIC :drool:


aha  takes ~ 3-4 days to make it and eat for over a week


----------



## BestBefore1989

fitrut said:


> aha  takes ~ 3-4 days to make it and eat for over a week


guessing Quark with Cherries set in the fridge then two layers of 0Kcal jelly with fruit.

Do you make them and set them all separately before layering one on top of the other?


----------



## Keeks

fitrut said:


> thanks Keeks :thumb:  paid fortune lol  but so worth it, she does suits for Nicole Wilkins, very professional and did exactly for my size, didnt even need bikini bite


Awesome, I bet it did but it looks amazing, well worth the money.


----------



## fitrut

BestBefore1989 said:


> guessing Quark with Cherries set in the fridge then two layers of 0Kcal jelly with fruit.
> 
> Do you make them and set them all separately before layering one on top of the other?


Philadelphia soft cheese and yes o kcals jellies. I made one by one, base layer- fridge, second layer- fridge, etc


----------



## fitrut

Keeks said:


> Awesome, I bet it did but it looks amazing, well worth the money.


thank you 

going for blue next time  :laugh:


----------



## Keeks

fitrut said:


> thank you
> 
> going for blue next time  :laugh:


That'll look lovely, same design or slightly different?

Are you still prepping for any comps?


----------



## fitrut

Keeks said:


> That'll look lovely, same design or slightly different?
> 
> Are you still prepping for any comps?


yes something similar, i like linear pattern tho.

yes im thinking to do April or May, USA contest. original plan was to get to top 5 and get qualified for Arnolds in Ohio, since this didn't happen, it brings me back to qualifier contest again. so now sorting my Visa and will do one of the shows in San Diego


----------



## Keeks

fitrut said:


> yes something similar, i like linear pattern tho.
> 
> yes im thinking to do April or May, USA contest. original plan was to get to top 5 and get qualified for Arnolds in Ohio, since this didn't happen, it brings me back to qualifier contest again. so now sorting my Visa and will do one of the shows in San Diego


Good luck with things and keep us updated. :thumbup1:

And can't wait to see new bikini!


----------



## fitrut

Keeks said:


> Good luck with things and keep us updated. :thumbup1:
> 
> And can't wait to see new bikini!


ha yeah me too   thats the best part of all prep :laugh:

thank you


----------



## Keeks

fitrut said:


> ha yeah me too   thats the best part of all prep :laugh:
> 
> thank you


Yeah, defo agree with that, always love choosing my bikini and trying it on for the first time. I always find that's the part when I know it's all coming together and worth it.


----------



## fitrut

haven't posted awhile


----------



## BestBefore1989

fitrut said:


> haven't posted awhile


 HI stranger, long time since you last posted. Hope life is treating you well.


----------



## fitrut

BestBefore1989 said:


> HI stranger, long time since you last posted. Hope life is treating you well.


 hey yes long time  was very busy but now some time off so maybe post alittle 

did BodyPower yesterday, didnt do as well but life goes on ha, will start getting ready for Autumn season in couple weeks time 

also did comps in states last week, also not much good news, then did photoshoot in Nevada Red Rocks Canyon which was very exciting, will drop few pics here


----------



## fitrut

this was in Cali last week


----------



## fitrut

photoshoot


----------



## fitrut




----------



## fitrut




----------



## FelonE1

Looking good


----------



## fitrut

FelonE said:


> Looking good


 thank you


----------



## fitrut

with strong people at Bodypower


----------



## BestBefore1989

fitrut said:


> photoshoot
> 
> View attachment 126437
> 
> 
> View attachment 126438
> 
> 
> View attachment 126439
> 
> 
> View attachment 126440


 Very nice but my goodness, how did you manage to walk in those ankle boots?


----------



## fitrut

BestBefore1989 said:


> Very nice but my goodness, how did you manage to walk in those ankle boots?


 I probably can even dance on those   theyre not that bad


----------



## BestBefore1989

fitrut said:


> I probably can even dance on those   theyre not that bad


 Something slow like a waltz  , wouldn't want to Quickstep out of fear you'd tread on my toes :scared:


----------



## Omen669

fitrut said:


> and so it begins  qualified for Arnold Classic Europe 2012 last year placed 4th in British Finals in Bodyfitness (Figure) Class
> 
> now had few weeks rest and laziness after the qualifier for British Finals 2012 in London where placed 2nd, starting new fresh prep and new journal for Arnold Classic Europe 2012, very excited as thats going to be great experience.
> 
> counting 15 weeks from 30th June, will do weekly updates for weight (scales), measurements (calliper) and mirror (weekly pics).
> 
> Diet: Macro Nutrients Aim 30/35/35 fat/protein/carbs not as strict as yet, but withdrawing all sugars, fruits and full fat meals now.
> 
> Training: still doing heavy weights, less reps and also adding 6 x 30 min low intensity cardio
> 
> current weight now 63.5kg, 15.8% bf
> 
> :bounce:
> 
> old journal: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/161662-rutas-journal-d.html


 Massive achievements Fitrut. I hope you're still enjoying San Diego


----------



## fitrut

Omen669 said:


> Massive achievements Fitrut. I hope you're still enjoying San Diego


 thank you!  back to Brum for few weeks and then back to SD, yes absolutely love it


----------



## PaulB

Nice to see you posting. Look fantastic in your pics.


----------



## fitrut

PaulB said:


> Nice to see you posting. Look fantastic in your pics.


 thank you!   will try to do more often tho


----------



## Omen669

fitrut said:


> thank you!  back to Brum for few weeks and then back to SD, yes absolutely love it


 Excellent. Bet you can't wait to get back to the warmth. I bet you won't being doing those kinds of photos shoots wearing those shorts with the U.K. Weather at the moment!


----------



## fitrut

Omen669 said:


> Excellent. Bet you can't wait to get back to the warmth. I bet you won't being doing those kinds of photos shoots wearing those shorts with the U.K. Weather at the moment!


 haha definitely not  but you never know, I guess photoshoot in the rain would be also not bad


----------



## Omen669

fitrut said:


> haha definitely not  but you never know, I guess photoshoot in the rain would be also not bad


 Depends how cold the rain is! Warm rain= good to go, bitter cold rain- no go.


----------



## fitrut

Oh its been awhile since posted 

Im back for another few weeks.

Just did Bham show West Midlands Championships 2016, placed 2nd and qualified for British Finals in 4 weeks 

very excited


----------



## BestBefore1989

fitrut said:


> Oh its been awhile since posted
> 
> Im back for another few weeks.
> 
> Just did Bham show West Midlands Championships 2016, placed 2nd and qualified for British Finals in 4 weeks
> 
> very excited


 :bounce: Well done, and good luck in 4 weeks time.


----------



## fitrut

BestBefore1989 said:


> :bounce: Well done, and good luck in 4 weeks time.


 thank you!


----------



## fitrut

Few pictures

















































View attachment IMG_5487.JPG


----------



## fitrut




----------



## arcticfox

Well done and good luck for the next


----------



## 19072

amazing work @fitrut - The photos by the beach are amazing. you look great :thumb


----------



## fitrut

arcticfox said:


> Well done and good luck for the next


 Thank you!


----------



## fitrut

herc said:


> amazing work @fitrut - The photos by the beach are amazing. you look great :thumb


 Thank you! still alot to do


----------



## Omen669

Well done. Keep up the good work!


----------



## fitrut

Omen669 said:


> Well done. Keep up the good work!


 Thank you!!!

British finals tomorrow


----------



## BestBefore1989

fitrut said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> British finals tomorrow


 wow, that came around quickly.

Good Luck for tomorrow :thumb


----------



## fitrut

BestBefore1989 said:


> wow, that came around quickly.
> 
> Good Luck for tomorrow :thumb


 yes I know its crazy!!! time flies  not much left to go 

thank you!


----------



## Omen669

fitrut said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> British finals tomorrow


 *Kill it!!!!*


----------



## arcticfox

fitrut said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> British finals tomorrow


 Keep us informed on how you get on


----------



## fitrut

arcticfox said:


> Keep us informed on how you get on


 aaah yes will do! 

all packed up and ready to go


----------



## fitrut

ok back to reality and on the line  

so didn't place at the British, didn't even make to top 10  lil shock to be honest, but well life goes on 

few pictures









View attachment 002_.JPG


View attachment 003_.JPG


View attachment 004_.JPG










View attachment 006_.JPG


View attachment 007_.JPG


View attachment 008_.JPG


----------



## fitrut




----------



## BestBefore1989

Your looking good to me.

Did you get any feedback on the decision and what they where looking for?


----------



## fitrut

BestBefore1989 said:


> Your looking good to me.
> 
> Did you get any feedback on the decision and what they where looking for?


 yeah my coach says I had to be 2nd or 3rd but well judges thought otherwise.

Ill try to get a feedback but theres this another massive show coming next weekend so everyone is busy.


----------



## arcticfox

Fecking hell, How was you not in top 10 ?? "Was the judges clients on stage ???"


----------

